# ¿Habéis visto el Ibex 35...? Octubre 2011 -2º parte +



## atman (26 Oct 2011)

Pues lo dicho señores, ya tenemos hilo nuevo, pueden ustedes excomulgarme... o


----------



## atman (26 Oct 2011)

Corto en el SP 1239 objetivo en 1220. Con suerte, al desayuno ha saltado... 
en el DAx... vengo corto en 6045 objetivo los mínimos de hoy... este... ya veremos.


----------



## faraico (26 Oct 2011)

Pillo sitio en barrera.

Ya que yo mañana veré los toros desde ahí, salvo día tonuelístico, en el cual metería algo...

SAN por supuesto, como buena gacela.

O telefónica, por eso del dividendoienso:


----------



## atman (26 Oct 2011)

Silenciosa. A tu amigo... uno de sus amigos tiene que cogerle de la solapa y despertarlo.

1.- Tiene que hablar inmediatamente con su esposa. No hay momento mejor, ni forma de adornarlo ni nada. Más aún si es visillera compulsiva.
2.- Sin dar lugar a que empieze a hacer las preguntas estúpidas que todos haríamos, debe sentarse con ella, lápiz y papel, y calcular gastos e ingresos por un lado y patrimonio neto realizable por el otro. Sin tonterías. Hay que saber qué va a pasar e ir preparándose.
3.- Plan(es) de contingencia. todos los "if" que se les ocurran, sus consecuencias y la forma de resolver y/o aprovechar la incidencia.
4.- A buscar trabajo desde el primer día. Mucha gente, sobre todo gente que lleva tiempo trabajando, comete, a mi modo de ver el error de tomarse un tiempo de relax, para quitarse el stress. Yo prefiero llamarlo "de luto" por el trabajo perdido. Un trabajador que lleve dos días en el paro tiene más posibilidades de encontrar empleo que uno que lleve 6 meses.
5.- Mucha suerte...


----------



## Caronte el barquero (26 Oct 2011)

Cojo sitio y sigo aprendiendo.


----------



## Nico (26 Oct 2011)

Malditos roedoreh... nos movieron el hilo !!


----------



## R3v3nANT (26 Oct 2011)

Buenos días, me pido pole en la página inicial y por favor voten el hilo con 5 estrellas 

Abrimos planos, así que mis SAN aguantan


----------



## Yo2k1 (26 Oct 2011)

Me guardáis una silla?
Un saludo


----------



## darwinn (26 Oct 2011)

5 estrellas votado y abierto en TEF


----------



## Mulder (26 Oct 2011)

A los buenos días!

He tenido la suerte de aparecer en la primera página tras leerme la miríada de posts del antiguo hilo, y es que cuando alguien se despista un poco le meten tropecientas páginas con posts.

En fin, ayer no pude poner el volumen de los leoncios porque andaba ocupado con un trabajillo y luego la 'jefa' me exigió dejar de ser un 'autista tecnológico' durante un rato, luego llegó la cena y finalmente lo único que siempre procuro no perderme en la TV: el mentalista, todo lo demás es prescindible.

Como me gusta escribir estando al día del hilo luego me puse a leer todos los posts y no llegaba, no llegaba....no llegaba el final.

¡bestias! escriban menos


----------



## Silenciosa (26 Oct 2011)

Guanos días?


----------



## Masterflash (26 Oct 2011)

Nada, yo solo pasaba a saludar en una primera página que parece tener más valor que muchas de forocoches.
Si le sirve a alguién creo que hoy va a continuar bajista.

Suerte a todos


----------



## sirpask (26 Oct 2011)

Espero que el oso no aparezca...


----------



## R3v3nANT (26 Oct 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> He tenido la suerte de aparecer en la primera página tras leerme la miríada de posts del antiguo hilo, y es que cuando alguien se despista un poco le meten tropecientas páginas con posts.
> 
> ...



WB, pregunta rápida: ¿Ayer empapelaron?


----------



## Mulder (26 Oct 2011)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> WB, pregunta rápida: ¿Ayer empapelaron?



Si, pero no apareció ningún leoncio, es decir vendieron sin saña, así que no veo el guano de hoy tan seguro, al menos hasta que se confirme un poco con más volumen.


----------



## ghkghk (26 Oct 2011)

¡Anda, un hilo de bolsa! Ya era hora en un foro de actualidad económica.


----------



## mc_toni (26 Oct 2011)

Otro hilo? como se nota que Octubre iba a dar mucho para hablar...


----------



## sirpask (26 Oct 2011)

Apertura plana a la espera de noticias del Bundestaggg!!!! 1 billoncete hay en juego..


----------



## bluebeetle (26 Oct 2011)

Buenos días !

No he acabado de leer todos los post cuando ya tenemos segunda parte. Qué ritmo.

5 estrellas y a ver la jornada.


----------



## univac (26 Oct 2011)

Requoteo mi pregunta de ayer, que entre que era tarde y el cambio de hilo quiza ninguno de los habituales del dax pudo leer. Sucedio ayer



> Hoy entre en el dax corto con un mini en 6144 y cuando he vuelto a mirar me habian saltado el stop con un velazo que llegaba a 6158 si no recuerdo mal...pero por lo que veo en algunos graficos de aqui no ha subido tanto...me la ha jugado igmarkets siendo creadores de mercado? Solo perdi 50 leuros pero me joderia pensar que fue asi y no por calcular mal el stop con los datos de pollastre...es para que no me pase palmando 500


----------



## ponzi (26 Oct 2011)

Habeis visto la noticia que anuncia carpatos?

Santander, según El Mundo, rechaza vender su cartera inmobiliaria por bajo precio de las ofertas

Análisis de Cárpatos y su equipo en Serenity Markets

Estoy buscando la noticia y la han eliminado de los periodicos


----------



## Janus (26 Oct 2011)

Me saltó el stop en la plata (al menos los 40 dinámicos se quedaron den 8 así que eso lo que hemos perdido) y se dió la vuelta después. Volví a abrir cortos (nuevamente dos grandes) en 3341 y SL +40 dinámico.


----------



## bluebeetle (26 Oct 2011)

univac dijo:


> Requoteo mi pregunta de ayer, que entre que era tarde y el cambio de hilo quiza ninguno de los habituales del dax pudo leer. Sucedio ayer



En igmarkets, efectivamente, la sombra superior de la vela llega hasta los 6159 a las 14:00.


----------



## sirpask (26 Oct 2011)

univac dijo:


> Requoteo mi pregunta de ayer, que entre que era tarde y el cambio de hilo quiza ninguno de los habituales del dax pudo leer. Sucedio ayer



Manda un email a IGmarket no? hay veces que la bolsa llega a unos valores que no se aprecian me da amí..


----------



## pollastre (26 Oct 2011)

univac dijo:


> Requoteo mi pregunta de ayer, que entre que era tarde y el cambio de hilo quiza ninguno de los habituales del dax pudo leer. Sucedio ayer



En mi opinión, y según la descripción que hace del asunto, iba Ud. "ligeramente" ceñido en el stop. El Dax no está ahora mismo para stops de 13 pips, debido a la altísima volatibilidad que presenta.

Al respecto de los valores, lo que yo tengo aquí es que hubo máximo de FDAX (futuro) en 6169. La equivalencia al contado bien puede estar 10-12 pips por abajo, dependiendo del momento, así que puedo creerme que el contado llegase al 6158 sin problema.

Lo cual no significa que un creador de mercado (IG o quien sea, me da igual) sea como para confiar en él a ojos vendados....


----------



## ghkghk (26 Oct 2011)

No falla. Día semi rojo y ahí están en el furgón de cola MTS, T5, TRE y, por supuesto, mi Gamesas cortas


----------



## univac (26 Oct 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> En mi opinión, y según la descripción que hace del asunto, iba Ud. "ligeramente" ceñido en el stop. El Dax no está ahora mismo para stops de 13 pips, debido a la altísima volatibilidad que presenta.
> 
> Al respecto de los valores, lo que yo tengo aquí es que hubo máximo de FDAX (futuro) en 6169. La equivalencia al contado bien puede estar 10-12 pips por abajo, dependiendo del momento, así que puedo creerme que el contado llegase al 6158 sin problema.
> 
> Lo cual no significa que un creador de mercado (IG o quien sea, me da igual) sea como para confiar en él a ojos vendados....



Entiendo, eso me aclara lo sucedido....me quedo mas tranquilo si fue cagada mia que manipulacion. Que stop hubiese puesto usted? just for the sake of learning


----------



## atman (26 Oct 2011)

univac dijo:


> Requoteo mi pregunta de ayer, que entre que era tarde y el cambio de hilo quiza ninguno de los habituales del dax pudo leer. Sucedio ayer



6159? pues creo que es correcto porque, si mal no recuerdo, yo me puso corto llegados esos niveles. 615X.


----------



## ghkghk (26 Oct 2011)

Él pone un pip de stop, y porque no puede operar con decimales.


----------



## R3v3nANT (26 Oct 2011)

El Dax con ostias de 40 puntos en ocho minutos y el Ibex ni se menea.

Maese Pollastre debe estar a punto de cerrar e ir a un banco del parque a dar de comer a las palomas


----------



## AssGaper (26 Oct 2011)

Yo ayer no segui la cotizacion y me encuentro que el oro cotizado en euros practicamente ha subido 40€ en 24h!!!!

Vaticino guano hoy.


----------



## univac (26 Oct 2011)

No veo yo la cosa para cortos, se esta moviendo demasiado en poco tiempo...debe haber nervios. Bandazos de +0,5% en pocos minutos, arriba y abajo...


----------



## darwinn (26 Oct 2011)

Dentro de OHL a 19,7. El tiempo que la llevo siguiendo me hizo acercarme al borde del precipicio, y ayer claca me dio el último empujón.


----------



## ghkghk (26 Oct 2011)

AssGaper dijo:


> Yo ayer no segui la cotizacion y me encuentro que el oro cotizado en euros practicamente ha subido 40€ en 24h!!!!
> 
> Vaticino guano hoy.




Uno de los motivos por los que estoy en liquidez desde ayer) menos 1.000 acciones cortas de GAM por el mono). Esta gente no hace prisioneros, y esta subida del oro añade más incertidumbre a las bolsas. El primer tramo de rebote parece que ha finalizado. O retoma impulso o es momento de estar fuera, tanto largo como corto, a menos que se opere de ya para ya.


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (26 Oct 2011)

ponzi dijo:


> Habeis visto la noticia que anuncia carpatos?
> 
> Santander, según El Mundo, rechaza vender su cartera inmobiliaria por bajo precio de las ofertas
> 
> ...



La mejor oferta ha sido un 60% de descuento... :XX:

Edito: Lo del koncorde te lo he contestado en el hilo antiguo...


----------



## ghkghk (26 Oct 2011)

Me fastidia que se haya cerrado el otro hilo, porque en las últimas páginas había muchos posts muy buenos, la inmensa mayoría mios, que se perderán para quien no entre a diario.


----------



## univac (26 Oct 2011)

Me salgo de carrefour, ya veremos si vuelvo segun se resuelva el culebron. Me miro OHL tras el advenimiento claquiano.


----------



## atman (26 Oct 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Me fastidia que se haya cerrado el otro hilo, porque en las últimas páginas había muchos posts muy buenos, la inmensa mayoría mios, que se perderán para quien no entre a diario.



Tienes razón, tenemos que estar más al loro, y cerrar antes o ir avisando con más tiempo... porque ayer en las últimas páginas había cosas muy buenas... y así queda un poco cortado... alguien se anima a repostear-requotear lo más interesante???


----------



## ghkghk (26 Oct 2011)

Estaba siendo irónico ¿eh? Especialmente hablando de que los posts buenos eran los mios


----------



## Silenciosa (26 Oct 2011)

Hay guano o no hay guano?

Es que quería ampliar las Telefonicas pero si no hay guano paso total...


----------



## bluebeetle (26 Oct 2011)

De momento va despacio


----------



## faraico (26 Oct 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Hay guano o no hay guano?
> 
> Es que quería ampliar las Telefonicas pero si no hay guano paso total...



Es sólo mi opinión, pero por mucho guano que "hayga" hoy....le interesa comprar más?

Pongamos que hay guano....bajan un 5%....a 14,25 aprox....cree realmente que es precio bueno de entrada???

En esto hay que ser paciente, no se olvide que hace poco estaban a 12 euros.

DIgamos que mi consejo es que esté con las que tiene, sin prisa, y si bajan mucho más pues entrar.

Esto es muy largo, está para valientes y ya se ha dicho por aquí que es posible que en febrero haya una buena bajada...así que no se olvide de poner stops.


----------



## sirpask (26 Oct 2011)

Como veo que hoy es un dia tranqui-bajista hasta que la boca de algun politico amargao se abra... y revolucione todo.. comentar que...
Entre los mil post de ayer.. hubo uno que aun me sigue reconcomiendo la conciencia.. dijo.. "cuando mi padre era joven había muchos compañeros de él que invertian en bolsa, hoy de mis amigos solo invierto yo". A mí me pasa casi lo mismo, y eso que hoy tenemos todo mucho mas facil... abres la aplicacion mueves el dinero dando ordenes y cierras la aplicacion.

Antes, es decir en los años 70-80.. ¿como se operaba en bolsa en España? ¿era todo por telefono? ¿Se invertia todo dependiendo de analisis funcional? ¿sin poder atender a uno tecnico por que apenas habia comunicacion ni graficos?

Gracias... si alguien veterano quiere contestar estaria muy agradecido..

P.D. enesimo rebote en 5,17 de mi valor..al final lo van a perforar.. TITA MERKEL!!! echa una mano!!


----------



## ghkghk (26 Oct 2011)

sirpask dijo:


> Como veo que hoy es un dia tranqui-bajista hasta que la boca de algun politico amargao se abra... y revolucione todo.. comentar que...
> Entre los mil post de ayer.. hubo uno que aun me sigue reconcomiendo la conciencia.. dijo.. cuando mi padre era joven había muchos compañeros de él que invertian en bolsa hoy de mis amigos solo invierto yo. A mí me pasa casi lo mismo, y eso que hoy tenemos todo mucho mas facil... abres la aplicacion mueves el dinero dando ordenes y cierras la aplicacion.
> 
> Antes, es decir en los años 70-80.. ¿como se operaba en bolsa en España? ¿era todo por telefono? ¿Se invertia todo dependiendo de analisis funcional? ¿sin poder atender a uno tecnico por que apenas habia comunicacion ni graficos?
> ...




En la prensa del día anterior y ya más adelante los modernos con el teletexto. Pero es que era a lo que se dedicaban mi padre y sus amigos: elegían valor entre los que conocían/les gustaban, unos petroleras, otros farmacéuticas, otros alimentarias, automovilísticas... Y si éstas iban bien, ganaban dinero, si no, palmaban.

Ahora ganas un 80% más que el año anterior y como te descuides pierdes un 10% ese mes.


----------



## optimistic1985 (26 Oct 2011)

Menudo aburrimiento de bolsa en los últimos días...
Estoy con BBVA's a 6,94 y parece que no se va a acercar por ahí en los próximos 15 años...


----------



## VOTIN (26 Oct 2011)

darwinn dijo:


> Dentro de OHL a 19,7. El tiempo que la llevo siguiendo me hizo acercarme al borde del precipicio, y ayer claca me dio el último empujón.



Con cuantas acciones si no es indiscreccion?


----------



## Silenciosa (26 Oct 2011)

faraico dijo:


> Es sólo mi opinión, pero por mucho guano que "hayga" hoy....le interesa comprar más?
> 
> Pongamos que hay guano....bajan un 5%....a 14,25 aprox....cree realmente que es precio bueno de entrada???
> 
> ...



Le agradezco el consejo, pero ahora mismo no debo tener la liquidez que tengo...temas personales.


----------



## sirpask (26 Oct 2011)

Pues hoy Silenciosa tienes valores muy atractivos a largo..


----------



## atman (26 Oct 2011)

sirpask dijo:


> Como veo que hoy es un dia tranqui-bajista hasta que la boca de algun politico amargao se abra... y revolucione todo.. comentar que...
> Entre los mil post de ayer.. hubo uno que aun me sigue reconcomiendo la conciencia.. dijo.. "cuando mi padre era joven había muchos compañeros de él que invertian en bolsa, hoy de mis amigos solo invierto yo". A mí me pasa casi lo mismo, y eso que hoy tenemos todo mucho mas facil... abres la aplicacion mueves el dinero dando ordenes y cierras la aplicacion.
> 
> Antes, es decir en los años 70-80.. ¿como se operaba en bolsa en España? ¿era todo por telefono? ¿Se invertia todo dependiendo de analisis funcional? ¿sin poder atender a uno tecnico por que apenas habia comunicacion ni graficos?
> ...



En los años 70... ¿teléfono? Le veo yo a usteq muy jovencito. Los que ya vamos siendo más mayores (no tanto, oiga, no tanto...) recordamos como de pequeñitos, para hablar por teléfono había que ir a la centralita de telefónica... eran como los locutorios de ahora pero a lo bestia.... y tenían unos armarios con tooodas las paginas amarillas y blancas de todo españa... Muchas veces había que hacer cola porque las 50-60 cabinas estaban ocupadas. Creo que en Madrid habí algún locutorio con 200-300 cabinas. En los pueblos había un único teléfono y lo normal era quedar, de una vez para otra, un día y una hora para hablar. De lo contrario, había que llamar, dejar recado para que avisaran al "afectado", y luego volver a llamar una hora o un día más tarde.

A mediados de la década la instalación del telefono en casa ya era más habitual al menos en las ciudades.

¿como se operaba? Pues mayormente a través del banco. Después de leer el periódico y de comentar con la gente de confianza... las cosas iban lentas, lógicamente. El análisis técnico era mera intuición de los zorros más viejos y se operaba mucho en base a los rumores. Evidentemente, la información privilegiada campaba por sus respetos, pero tambien había bastante bulo bien o malintencionado.

Algunos iban a la bolsa, pero tambien había gente que se pasaba la mañana en la sucursal del banco, leyendo el periódico o esperando algún acontecimiento para dar alguna orden...

MIentras tanto la familia Alcántara... )


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (26 Oct 2011)

Buenos dias,

saben si hoy abre el dax? y a que hora lo va a hacer?


----------



## darwinn (26 Oct 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Con cuantas acciones si no es indiscreccion?



suelo jugar con unos 9000 euros más o menos


----------



## VOTIN (26 Oct 2011)

darwinn dijo:


> suelo jugar con unos 9000 euros más o menos



Si,algo asi calculaba yo
para que no se coman mucho las comisiones y sacar algo debe andarse entre las 10 y 15 k


----------



## bluebeetle (26 Oct 2011)

atman dijo:


> En los años 70... ¿teléfono? Le veo yo a usteq muy jovencito. Los que ya vamos siendo más mayores (no tanto, oiga, no tanto...) recordamos como de pequeñitos, para hablar por teléfono había que ir a la centralita de telefónica... eran como los locutorios de ahora pero a lo bestia.... y tenían unos armarios con tooodas las paginas amarillas y blancas de todo españa...
> 
> A mediados de la década la instalación del telefono en casa ya era más habitual.
> 
> ...




Je, esa costumbre se mantiene en Logroño. Una caja tiene en la sede central una pantalla con las cotizaciones en tiempo real:rolleye: en un escaparate y los abueletes se pasan la mañana mirando,comentando,entrando y saliendo.

Son unos clásicos entrañables.


----------



## sirpask (26 Oct 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Buenos dias,
> 
> saben si hoy abre el dax? y a que hora lo va a hacer?



A mi me sale que está abierto, esta plano con ligeras perdidas ... ¿No?


----------



## Silenciosa (26 Oct 2011)

¡Mail de mi hermano! Ha encontrado trabajo....

Esto es un vrote berde¡

Ya se que esto no es para este hilo pero estoy muy contenta y quería ponerlo en algún lado.

Tiene 41 tacos y tiene dos niños guapos como su tia....que alegrón tengo la leche¡

Ahora mismo soy capaz de volver a comprar Técnicas......bueno no


----------



## ghkghk (26 Oct 2011)

Creo que lo dice por el aburrimiento de verlo plano.


----------



## bluebeetle (26 Oct 2011)

@Silenciosa

Enhorabuena. 

Ha sido en octubre))


----------



## sirpask (26 Oct 2011)

Na, comentaba de como era la bolsa antes por que en mi pueblo que tenia unos 110 habitantes y un telefono para todo el pueblo y el agua corriente recien puesta en los años 80, no veo a ningun ganadero invertir en bolsa aunque tuviera 2000 cabezas de ganado, a penas sabian leer... aunque vete tu a saber, eran los banqueros los que iban a la casa del ganadero como putas por rastrojo para llenarse los bolsillos con fardos de billetes, quien sabe lo que luego hacian con ese dinero... algunos lo invertirian en bolsa otros compraron bloques enteros de pisos en el centro de Madrid o Zaragoza jeje...

Enhorabuena Silenciosa jeje.. Octubre al final va a ser mejor que agosto


----------



## pecata minuta (26 Oct 2011)

Larga en SAN 6,013. Voy a ver si robo unas manzanitas hoy, ji ji ji ji.

EDITO: ¡Enhorabuena, Silenciosa!


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (26 Oct 2011)

2 horas y 37 minutos despues el jodido dah esta a 0, y no se ha movido mucho que digamos, ahora los fundamentales cuentan claca? :fiufiu:

Una mañana aburrida, voy a ver si veo algun brote verde yo por aqui, enhorabuena a su hermano.


----------



## atman (26 Oct 2011)

En gráfico de 5 min. el oro parece haber roto por abajo el triángulo. Si confirma volvería a apoyarse justo en los 1700... ¿lo veis igual?

Yo No voy a entrar.... pero hay que seguirlo...

PD: Enhorabuena Silenciosa, espero que no le hayan dado el puesto de tu amigo... en todo caso, que dure...


----------



## lokeno100 (26 Oct 2011)

auguros pérdidas del 3,02 % al cierre. Os como con papas.


----------



## VOTIN (26 Oct 2011)

lokeno100 dijo:


> auguros pérdidas del 3,02 % al cierre. Os como con papas.



¿ya te has vuelto a confundir y en vez del cola-cao te has bebido la coca-loca esta mañana?::


----------



## univac (26 Oct 2011)

parece que el rojo empieza a desaparecer...a que hora hablan los politicos?


----------



## vyk (26 Oct 2011)

lokeno100 dijo:


> auguros pérdidas del 3,02 % al cierre. Os como con papas.



RAE:

augurar.
(Del lat. augurāre).

*1. tr. Adivinar, pronosticar por el vuelo o canto de las aves u otras observaciones.

2. tr. Presagiar, presentir, predecir.*

¿Queda claro, no?...Pues eso.


----------



## sirpask (26 Oct 2011)

Atman.. si el oro ha roto por abajo es buen sintoma ¿no?, para el resto de indices me refiero..
Por cierto llevo un rato viendo el Dax y solo veo que estan cargando la burra con sobre compras...


----------



## VOTIN (26 Oct 2011)

Ahi esta mi arcelor bajando a toda hostia en el ibex.....
ven con papa que te voy a meter otra vez en la cartera a 13,1


----------



## atman (26 Oct 2011)

Voy a salto de mata... y debo de tener mal dibujadas las lineas, o algo "raro" pasa, teóricamente ha perdido el soporte y ahora vuelve a entrar... puede ser sólo un amago.


----------



## ghkghk (26 Oct 2011)

Orden en OHL de 2035 acciones a 19,975. No pienso pagar más de 20.

A partir de ahora todas mis órdenes serán acabadas en 35 como homenaje al hilo.


----------



## sirpask (26 Oct 2011)

atman dijo:


> Voy a salto de mata... y debo de tener mal dibujadas las lineas, o algo "raro" pasa, teóricamente ha perdido el soporte y ahora vuelve a entrar... puede ser sólo un amago.



Interesante.. cuando el Oro sube el Dax baja... y viceversa, lastima que no pueda hacer un paralelismo con ambos valores en tiempo real para verlo minuto a minuto..


----------



## Silenciosa (26 Oct 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Orden en OHL de 2035 acciones a 19,975. No pienso pagar más de 20.
> 
> A partir de ahora todas mis órdenes serán acabadas en 35 como homenaje al hilo.



Donde tiene la siguiente resistencia, 21,08?? por ahí?


----------



## ghkghk (26 Oct 2011)

Se me ha ido el tren. A veces es mejor comprar a mercado y a correr.


----------



## ghkghk (26 Oct 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Donde tiene la siguiente resistencia, 21,08?? por ahí?



Hay un post brillante de Claca sobre OHL justo al final del anterior hilo.


----------



## Silenciosa (26 Oct 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Hay un post brillante de Claca sobre OHL justo al final del anterior hilo.



Voyyyyyyyyyy

PD: Hoy el trabajo va flojísimo....buen día para repasar los Clacla Studies¡


----------



## sirpask (26 Oct 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Orden en OHL de 2035 acciones a 19,975. No pienso pagar más de 20.
> 
> A partir de ahora todas mis órdenes serán acabadas en 35 como homenaje al hilo.



jeje..

Un consorcio español se adjudica el 'macrocontrato' del AVE La Meca Medina - elConfidencial.com

UN GRUPO FORMADO POR OHL, RENFE Y TALGO
Un consorcio español se adjudica el 'macrocontrato' del AVE La Meca-Medina
E.C (11:25) .-


----------



## atman (26 Oct 2011)

sirpask dijo:


> Interesante.. cuando el Oro sube el Dax baja... y viceversa, lastima que no pueda hacer un paralelismo con ambos valores en tiempo real para verlo minuto a minuto..



Teóricamente, el oro actúa de refugio, ante los problemas y la incetidumbre el oro sube. Ante los mismos problemas, el equitie baja.

Peeero... el oro tambien responde, teóricamente tambien, a las espectativas de la demanda. Con lo que una mejoría de la situación económica y un aumento de la actividad, aumentaría su demanda y por lo tanto su precio, aunque en mucha menor medida que lo anterior.

Finalmente, una expectativa de exceso de liquidez en el mercado, puede mandar arriba a todo el mundo. Y eso explicaría tambien la subida del precio del crudo, en una situación como la actual, donde se reduce la conflictividad y se estanca o reduce la demanda.


----------



## Manu_alcala (26 Oct 2011)

Para los que pescan en el río del Botines, os paso un gráfico. Cotizaciones de los últimos 6 meses en rango diario. Se aprecia fácilmente un canal alcista que hasta el momento lo está respetando.






By http://profile.imageshack.us/user/manualcala

Edito. En el día de hoy, la parte baja del canal se situa en los 5,95€.


----------



## atman (26 Oct 2011)

sirpask dijo:


> jeje..
> 
> Un consorcio español se adjudica el 'macrocontrato' del AVE La Meca Medina - elConfidencial.com
> 
> ...



Descontado!! :Baile:


----------



## darwinn (26 Oct 2011)

Ajustando stops en OHL


----------



## VOTIN (26 Oct 2011)

darwinn dijo:


> Ajustando stops en OHL



Muy buena compra
Supongo que te saldras antes de que se de la vuelta ,lleva un 3,1 de subida


----------



## ghkghk (26 Oct 2011)

Mecaguenlaleche Claca, enhorabuena por OHL!! Si de verdad pones tu money where your mouth is debes ser millonario.


----------



## ponzi (26 Oct 2011)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> La mejor oferta ha sido un 60% de descuento... :XX:
> 
> Edito: Lo del koncorde te lo he contestado en el hilo antiguo...





las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Mírate esta página: Blai5 Koncorde: Qué es y Cómo Usarlo
> 
> Saludos...



Buenos días

Gracias por la información sobre el koncorde 
Lo de botín va a hacer historia...Solo por curiosidad si al final tiene que dotar perdidas por el 75% de los inmuebles de cuantos milloncejos estariamos hablando??

Al final he ampliado mis san y he vuelto a entrar en Tef como buena gacela:


san de media 6'2
Tef 15,05


----------



## ghkghk (26 Oct 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Orden en OHL de 2035 acciones a 19,975. No pienso pagar más de 20.
> 
> A partir de ahora todas mis órdenes serán acabadas en 35 como homenaje al hilo.





Vaya tela por lo pagar 0.005 euros de más. Un 3% lleva desde entonces...


----------



## darwinn (26 Oct 2011)

Bueno pues fuera a 20,45. Puede que suba más pero ya tengo más de lo que esperaba ganar, así que me doy por más que satisfecho. +270 euritos limpios en unas horas, que no se ganan todos los días

Seguramente esperaré un recortillo y entraré para medio plazo que puede irse a 23


----------



## tom_aeri (26 Oct 2011)

Analisis técnico: BBVA, Iberdrola, Inditex, Santander y Telefónica 

BolsayOtrasCosas: analisis técnico


----------



## univac (26 Oct 2011)

El subidon imagino que se debe a la noticia del contrato, dudo mucho que estuviera descontado del grafico de claca, que le puso objetivo de 21,40 y 22,40 en la segunda posible parada. Por quedar, le deberia quedar recorrido


----------



## ghkghk (26 Oct 2011)

Compradas 3.035 TEF.


----------



## Claca (26 Oct 2011)

Buenas,

No me gusta nada que os lancéis a comprar como locos simplemente porque recomiendo una acción. Mirad primero el gráfico, analizad por vosotros mismos, y luego, cuando tengáis claro los niveles de entrada y salida, pa'dentro. OHL no la colgué necesariamente para entrar ya -que obviamente no es ningún disparate, como demuestra el casi 4% de subida-, sino porque es un valor que pinta bien, y como no siempre puedo estar comentando el mercado en tiempo real, lo dejo para quién quiera le haga un seguimiento y se cocine su operativa, dando algunas opciones en un mercado tan confuso.

Aunque nos lo tomamos a cachondeo, yo el primero, el fondo del hilo es muy serio -ganar dinero- y con mis comentarios lo tengo siempre presente, de hecho muchas veces antes de darle al "enviar respuesta" me lo pienso dos veces a sabiendas de que estamos tratando un tema tan sensible como el bolsillo. Si ya me cuesta mojarme, si veo que la gente se lanza sin contemplaciones, me temo que me lo ponéis todavía más difícil. Así que, como me gustaría seguir colaborando con el foro, os voy a pedir que se lea menos la palabra Claca en los siguientes mensajes, especialmente si tienen relación con algún valor que he comentado y que vosotros, haciendo uso del libre albedrío que el Dios que parece no existir os ha concedido, habéis decidido comprar. Ni para bien, ni para mal, quiero sentirme con ningún tipo de responsabilidad sobre la evolución de vuestra cartera, y sólo estaría dispuesto a llegar un poco más lejos con la morenaza que nos lee y que todavía no se atreve a postear. A ti sí te dejo que me acribilles a privados.

PD: Los máximos recientísimos en OHL, en el techo del canal, mirad el gráfico.


----------



## VOTIN (26 Oct 2011)

darwinn dijo:


> Bueno pues fuera a 20,45. Puede que suba más pero ya tengo más de lo que esperaba ganar, así que me doy por más que satisfecho. +270 euritos limpios en unas horas, que no se ganan todos los días
> 
> Seguramente esperaré un recortillo y entraré para medio plazo que puede irse a 23



Bien hecho,en cualquier momento se da la vuelta y te deja en pelotas
Buena pesca


----------



## Claca (26 Oct 2011)

darwinn dijo:


> Bueno pues fuera a 20,45. Puede que suba más pero ya tengo más de lo que esperaba ganar, así que me doy por más que satisfecho. +270 euritos limpios en unas horas, que no se ganan todos los días
> 
> Seguramente esperaré un recortillo y entraré para medio plazo que puede irse a 23



Buen ojo y enhorabuena


----------



## darwinn (26 Oct 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Compradas 3.035 TEF.



Venga que yo estoy dentro también, rema conmigo


----------



## Claca (26 Oct 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Mecaguenlaleche Claca, enhorabuena por OHL!! Si de verdad pones tu money where your mouth is debes ser millonario.



Yo soy pobre, hamijo, rico no me voy a hacer a menos que me toquen los euromillones esta noche, pero se hace lo que se puede.


----------



## ghkghk (26 Oct 2011)

Claca, piensa que muchas veces analizas valores de los que ya se habla y realmente tu análisis invita o no a lanzarse. Por ejemplo, en Carrefour diste en el clavo, pero si revisas lo analizaste porque te comenté que lo llevaba siguiendo hace tiempo. Lo de OHL sí es cierto, pero sólo ha entrado un forero, de los 50 que postean regularmente. Aquí lo que más se compra es SAN, que hace mucho que no recomiendas y la gente lleva valores muy variados, incluso GAM, que no sé si siquiera lo has comentado.

Lo digo porque no te agobies, cada uno es responsable de sus actos, y si una acción que te gusta baja al día siguiente un 12% pues se siente. Hay miles de personas (miles) que tienen blogs de bolsa donde hacen análisis, y a nadie se le ocurriría supeditar ÚNICAMENTE sus decisiones a esas opiniones. Tú, en lugar de un blog, haces lo mismo pero desde un foro.


----------



## darwinn (26 Oct 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Yo soy pobre, hamijo, rico no me voy a hacer a menos que me toquen los euromillones esta noche, pero se hace lo que se puede.



Por cierto gracias claca por ese último empujón


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (26 Oct 2011)

Eso eso Claca recomiende las SAN.


----------



## Claca (26 Oct 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Claca, piensa que muchas veces analizas valores de los que ya se habla y realmente tu análisis invita o no a lanzarse. Por ejemplo, en Carrefour diste en el clavo, pero si revisas lo analizaste porque te comenté que lo llevaba siguiendo hace tiempo. Lo de OHL sí es cierto, pero sólo ha entrado un forero, de los 50 que postean regularmente. Aquí lo que más se compra es SAN, que hace mucho que no recomiendas y la gente lleva valores muy variados, incluso GAM, que no sé si siquiera lo has comentado.
> 
> Lo digo porque no te agobies, cada uno es responsable de sus actos, y si una acción que te gusta baja al día siguiente un 12% pues se siente. Hay miles de personas (miles) que tienen blogs de bolsa donde hacen análisis, y a nadie se le ocurriría supeditar ÚNICAMENTE sus decisiones a esas opiniones. Tú, en lugar de un blog, haces lo mismo pero desde un foro.



Lo sé, lo sé, pero para mí es importante que quede claro. El mérito siempre he dicho que lo tiene cada cual. En fin, que esto es muy duro y que nadie se confíe, eso es todo.


----------



## Claca (26 Oct 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Eso eso Claca recomiende las SAN.



Ni con un palo, hoyga. Hasta que no esté por encima de los 6,12, es un no tocar.


----------



## ghkghk (26 Oct 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Lo sé, lo sé, pero para mí es importante que quede claro. El mérito siempre he dicho que lo tiene cada cual. En fin, que esto es muy duro y que nadie se confíe, eso es todo.




Estamos de acuerdo. Pero vamos, que también es importante que no te agobie esa sensación, porque es cierta sólo en parte. Para mí como para muchos es simplemente el espaldarazo del análisis técnico que no dominamos lo suficiente, pero no creo que nadie entre sólo por eso.


----------



## ponzi (26 Oct 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Claca, piensa que muchas veces analizas valores de los que ya se habla y realmente tu análisis invita o no a lanzarse. Por ejemplo, en Carrefour diste en el clavo, pero si revisas lo analizaste porque te comenté que lo llevaba siguiendo hace tiempo. Lo de OHL sí es cierto, pero sólo ha entrado un forero, de los 50 que postean regularmente. Aquí lo que más se compra es SAN, que hace mucho que no recomiendas y la gente lleva valores muy variados, incluso GAM, que no sé si siquiera lo has comentado.
> 
> Lo digo porque no te agobies, cada uno es responsable de sus actos, y si una acción que te gusta baja al día siguiente un 12% pues se siente. Hay miles de personas (miles) que tienen blogs de bolsa donde hacen análisis, y a nadie se le ocurriría supeditar ÚNICAMENTE sus decisiones a esas opiniones. Tú, en lugar de un blog, haces lo mismo pero desde un foro.



Estoy totalmente de acuerdo, Sr claca no se preocupe, me da la impresión que todos los que le leemos nos agrada ver todos sus aciertos. Al final cada uno con el dinero hace lo que quiere o puede, no creo que nadie le eche la culpa por darle al botoncito porque cada uno es responsable de sus actos yo creo que es mas bien al contrario felicitarle por hacernos los días mas amenos


----------



## Claca (26 Oct 2011)

Siendo miércoles, toca votar en la encuesta de sentimiento de mercado. Es semanal, no hay que pensar en una sesión, sino en lo que creéis que hará el IBEX los próximos días:

Sentimiento de Mercado

Mañana, en principio, salen los resultados.


----------



## ghkghk (26 Oct 2011)

He votado alcista, porque lo creo y porque si la gente ve "Alcista" compra, por lo que sube. La profecía autocumplida.

Una pregunta, ¿la acción de TEF se mueve antes del dividendo o esa milonga no engaña a nadie ya?


----------



## univac (26 Oct 2011)

Creo que Claca no encajaria en el reparto de Margin Call 

Como bien ha dicho ghkghk muchas veces haces graficos "por encargo", MTS salio a la palestra despues de que yo colgara otro analisis de otro foro (tu re-analisis, fue el correcto por cierto). Cada uno tiene su filias y fobias y es mayorcito para saber donde pone su dinero. En el momento que le das a "comprar", pasa a ser tu operativa y eres el responsable, nadie más. Creo que nadie seria tan necio como para cargarte de responsabilidad por una decision personal de esta indole.

Aparte del factor monetario de invertir o no en valores que analices, esta la gran labor pedagogica que realizas con el AT de la que todos tenemos el potencial de beneficiarnos y eso es casi mas de agradecer. La parabola de dar peces o enseñar a pescar...


----------



## The Hellion (26 Oct 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Yo soy pobre, hamijo, rico no me voy a hacer a menos que me toquen los euromillones esta noche, pero se hace lo que se puede.



¿De eso no haces análisis técnico? 

Entiendo lo que dices, y los motivos por los que lo dices. Pero como comenta ghkghk, la única forma de enfocar la participación en estos hilos es la de que cada uno asuma la responsabilidad de lo que hace con su dinero. 

Obviamente, no te voy a decir cómo tienes que enfocar tu participación en el hilo, pero en mi caso, tus análisis me han despertado el interés por el AT. Yo me los tomo como ejemplos de lo que se puede hacer con esa técnica, y si acaso, como recomendaciones de inversión "_en paper trading_". Si además alguna vez meto dinero de verdad en algo de lo que hayas hablando, será responsabilidad exclusivamente mía, porque _yo habré decidido_ pasar del paper trading al dinero real. 

Lo cual no quita para que si alguna vez hay quedada, te vaya a costar pagar algo... :XX:


----------



## Claca (26 Oct 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> He votado alcista, porque lo creo y porque si la gente ve "Alcista" compra, por lo que sube. La profecía autocumplida.
> 
> Una pregunta, ¿la acción de TEF se mueve antes del dividendo o esa milonga no engaña a nadie ya?



Amos, no me jodas, que llevas ya tiempo en el hilo... ¿Y el sentimiento contrario? Precisamente es eso lo que refleja esa encuesta, y con bastante precisión, añado.


----------



## ghkghk (26 Oct 2011)

univac dijo:


> Creo que Claca no encajaria en el reparto de Margin Call
> 
> Como bien ha dicho ghkghk muchas veces haces graficos "por encargo", MTS salio a la palestra despues de que yo colgara otro analisis de otro foro (tu re-analisis, fue el correcto por cierto). Cada uno tiene su filias y fobias y es mayorcito para saber donde pone su dinero. En el momento que le das a "comprar", pasa a ser tu operativa y eres el responsable, nadie más. Creo que nadie seria tan necio como para cargarte de responsabilidad por una decision personal de esta indole.
> 
> Aparte del factor monetario de invertir o no en valores que analices, esta la gran labor pedagogica que realizas con el AT de la que todos tenemos el potencial de beneficiarnos y eso es casi mas de agradecer.* La parabola de dar peces o enseñar a pescar*...




Crear empresa: la pescadería en Internet - Crear una empresa


----------



## ghkghk (26 Oct 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Amos, no me jodas, que llevas ya tiempo en el hilo... ¿Y el sentimiento contrario? Precisamente es eso lo que refleja esa encuesta, y con bastante precisión, añado.




No creo ni en el sentimiento contrario ni en seguir el sentimiento. Yo creo que el canal hace lo que le da la gana. Hay veces que todo el mundo cree que va a hacer algo... y lo hace. Otras veces (el 50% exactamente), lo contrario.

Y además, que no pienso poner que va a bajar teniendo 3.000 TEFs


----------



## sirpask (26 Oct 2011)

La "Pepona" Merkel echa el resto.... GRACIAS!

El discurso del jefe parlamentario socialdemócrata Steinmeier (SPD) se centra en la perplejidad ante los voltantazos de Merkel. "La austeridad está bien, pero no es la solución, como vemos en Grecia. "
ResponderMás opcionesHace 19 minutos

Merkel: tenemos el deber histórico de defender y proteger con todos nuestros medios lo que las generaciones anteriores han construido en Europa durante medio siglo.
ResponderMás opcionesHace 34 minutos

Merkel: lo que es bueno para Europa, es bueno para Alemania.
ResponderMás opcionesHace 37 minutos

Merkel habla en el Bundestag de las protestas mundiales: entiendo la inquietud de la gente en Nueva York, Fráncfort o Berlín
ResponderMás opcionesHace 40 minutos

Merkel compara el reto de salvar el euro con el de unificar las dos Alemanias en 1990: el mundo cambia, así que Europa tiene que saber cambiar.
ResponderMás opcionesHace 45 minutos

Merkel: Que España haya incluido un techo de deuda en la Constitución muy poco antes de las elecciones es un avance notable.
ResponderMás opcionesHace 49 minutos

Merkel ante el Bundestag: los modelos de estabilización del euro que incluyan al Banco Central Europeo "están fuera del debate". La canciller se dirige en estos instantes al Parlamento, que votará de nuevo el fondo de estabilidad.


----------



## Claca (26 Oct 2011)

Aclarado, aunque ya lo estaba -simplemente quería realizar esa puntualización-, y gracias a todos por las palabras. Yo aprendí y sigo aprendiendo de gente que poseta en foros, así que como iba a hacer lo contrario... Me alegra haber despertado el gusanillo por el AT en muchos de vosotros, que siga así


----------



## pollastre (26 Oct 2011)

Jojojojojo.... madre mía, qué desastre de día... iba al 80% de objetivo diario, he abierto una posición para sacar el 20% restante y rebasar objetivo, me ha salido rana (culpa exclusivamente mía, no del software) y mi 80% se ha quedado en un 30% :ouch:::

Pues ahora me enfado y ya no opero más hoy, hala :XX:

Bueno, ya hablando en serio: se nota que ya es tarde y no estoy rindiendo como debiera. Hora de retirarse por hoy, mañana será otro día.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (26 Oct 2011)

Es que menudo dia, yo no sabia si se habia abierto el dax hoy. La merkel hablando subira el pan.


----------



## Claca (26 Oct 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> No creo ni en el sentimiento contrario ni en seguir el sentimiento. Yo creo que el canal hace lo que le da la gana. Hay veces que todo el mundo cree que va a hacer algo... y lo hace. Otras veces (el 50% exactamente), lo contrario.
> 
> Y además, que no pienso poner que va a bajar teniendo 3.000 TEFs



Pues es una pena que pienses así. El sentimiento contrario es una herramienta muy poderosa si se utiliza correctamente (con el precio). Para mí, de los indicadores, diría que es el más fiable con mucha diferencia.


----------



## ghkghk (26 Oct 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Pues es una pena que pienses así. El sentimiento contrario es una herramienta muy poderosa si se utiliza correctamente (con el precio). Para mí, de los indicadores, diría que es el más fiable con mucha diferencia.



No sé, seguro que me equivoco, pero ¿cuántas veces se ha dicho en este y otros foros "guano, mañana guano" y efectivamente se ha cumplido? Muchas. Igual que muchas otras no, obviamente.

Otra cosa es lo que la mass media publica, que basta con que digan algo para que suceda lo contrario, pero doy por hecho que quien vota en una web como esa sigue la bolsa, sabe que nos intentan engañar, que lo que ahora es blanco y sale en las noticias, esta tarde ya es negro... 

Esa encuesta muestra los resultados a los que aplicar "el sentimiento contrario" y "el sentimiento contrario del sentimiento contrario".


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (26 Oct 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Aclarado, aunque ya lo estaba -simplemente quería realizar esa puntualización-, y gracias a todos por las palabras. Yo aprendí y sigo aprendiendo de gente que poseta en foros, así que como iba a hacer lo contrario... Me alegra haber despertado el gusanillo por el AT en muchos de vosotros, que siga así



.
ASÍ es. El que se quedé sólo con el dato de que "Claca considera una buena entrada en XXX el precio y,yy" se está perdiendo lo importante. Puede que gane dinero con esa operación, pero la gracia está en ir aprendiendo día a día para ser capaces, cada uno dentro de sus posibilidades y habilidades, de ir mejorando en esto.

Yo no puedo aprovechar directamente tus análisis, porque la mayoría son del IBEX, que no me gusta. Pero si me voy quedando con la forma de analizar, me lo llevo a mis gráficos del EuroStoxx, y me gusta pensar que poco a poco le voy pillando el truco.


----------



## univac (26 Oct 2011)

Telecirco esta mañana estaba por -1.7% y ya anda por +2,29%....hace poco un forero nos indicaba que esta en tendencia alcista. Por mucho que nos mole zurrarle el corto, no hay que nadar contra tendencia, nos lo repiten a diario, tendran razon.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (26 Oct 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> (culpa exclusivamente mía, no del software)



.
Vd. siempre defendiendo el honor de su niña, como debe ser. 

Para algo estamos entre gentlemen, aunque unos vayan en un Rapide y otros en un ... coche normal.


----------



## Silenciosa (26 Oct 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Jojojojojo.... madre mía, qué desastre de día... iba al 80% de objetivo diario, he abierto una posición para sacar el 20% restante y rebasar objetivo, me ha salido rana (culpa exclusivamente mía, no del software) y mi 80% se ha quedado en un 30% :ouch:::
> 
> Pues ahora me enfado y ya no opero más hoy, hala :XX:
> 
> Bueno, ya hablando en serio: se nota que ya es tarde y no estoy rindiendo como debiera. Hora de retirarse por hoy, mañana será otro día.



Ahora voy y no respiro¡¡¡


----------



## pecata minuta (26 Oct 2011)

ghkghk, me ha pasado lo mismo que a ti pero con SAN, he puesto una orden limitada pero veía que empezaba a subir y cada vez se alejaba más de mi orden, luego ha bajado un poquito, he puesto "a mercado" y hala, se ha comprado a 6,013. Muchas veces me ha pasado de dejar escapar una acción por ponerle una orden limitada "demasiado limitada".

claca yo soy una rebelde de tus recomendaciones, en general solo compro SAN.


----------



## pollastre (26 Oct 2011)

[Jojojojojo.... madre mía, qué desastre de día...]


¿Cagoenlosmuertos, qué coño hace este mensaje duplicado? Una conspiración judeo-masónica, qué duda cabe....


----------



## Manu_alcala (26 Oct 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> [Jojojojojo.... madre mía, qué desastre de día...]
> 
> 
> ¿Cagoenlosmuertos, qué coño hace este mensaje duplicado? Una conspiración judeo-masónica, qué duda cabe....



¿El día de la marmota?

Se lo digo, porque era el mismo mensaje que el anterior que escribió ud.


----------



## pollastre (26 Oct 2011)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> ¿El día de la marmota?
> 
> Se lo digo, porque era el mismo mensaje que el anterior que escribió ud.



Er... sí, de ahí lo de "mensaje duplicado" ::


----------



## The Hellion (26 Oct 2011)

univac dijo:


> Telecirco esta mañana estaba por -1.7% y ya anda por +2,29%....hace poco un forero nos indicaba que esta en tendencia alcista. Por mucho que nos mole zurrarle el corto, no hay que nadar contra tendencia, nos lo repiten a diario, tendran razon.



Con telecirco hay que dejarse de medias tintas. Ni cortos ni historias:


----------



## J-Z (26 Oct 2011)

Máximos del día, pero esto que es? PERO ESTO QUE ES?


----------



## darwinn (26 Oct 2011)

Y fuera de TEF en 15,29, 100 euritos más para hoy. Ojalá fueran todos los días la mitad de bien que hoy


----------



## J-Z (26 Oct 2011)

Tu brokel y hacienda te lo agradecen.


----------



## VOTIN (26 Oct 2011)

j-z dijo:


> Tu brokel y hacienda te lo agradecen.



El dia que te desvirgues tiramos cohetes::


----------



## darwinn (26 Oct 2011)

j-z dijo:


> Tu brokel y hacienda te lo agradecen.



270 de OHL + 100 de TEF (edito que había puesto SAN).

La verdad que si me quitan 20 euros por comisiones los pago con gusto.

En cuanto hacienda estoy exento en beneficio de acciones por vivir en Alemania

Saludos


----------



## J-Z (26 Oct 2011)

darwinn dijo:


> 270 de OHL + 100 de SAN.
> 
> La verdad que si me quitan 20 euros por comisiones los pago con gusto.
> 
> ...



Bueno es saberlo y suerte que tiene, pero vamos aquí en ejpain como que yo no haría una operación de sólo 100€ teniendo que arriesgar del orden de 10.000.


----------



## J-Z (26 Oct 2011)

Usanos vienen fuertes con +1% así que los pigs a subir pese a que el BCE no va a comprar un € más de deuda


----------



## darwinn (26 Oct 2011)

j-z dijo:


> Bueno es saberlo y suerte que tiene, pero vamos aquí en ejpain como que yo no haría una operación de sólo 100€ teniendo que arriesgar del orden de 10.000.



Depende, yo después de bastante tiempo me he dado cuenta que firmo un objetivo de 50 euros al día de media al mes.

Juego por rentabilidad para mi dinero, no para hacerme rico. Y desde que no soy avaricioso me va infinitamente mejor.


----------



## pecata minuta (26 Oct 2011)

j-z dijo:


> Bueno es saberlo y suerte que tiene, pero vamos aquí en ejpain como que yo no haría una operación de sólo 100€ teniendo que arriesgar del orden de 10.000.



Totalmente de acuerdo, arriesgando 10.000 yo solo hago operaciones que me vayan a reportar 1.000 euros por lo menos.

¿Antes de entrar en un valor ya sabes cuanto vas a ganar? Que suerte...


----------



## sirpask (26 Oct 2011)

Jodo.. IBE en 5,28.. quien lo diria esta mañana que volvio a tocar fondo de canal 5,17

JOder... esto como subeeee como llegue a 5,3 valor objetivo me piro vampiro
XD

Una ayudita... ¿a ver voy a poner un stop lost dinamico.. y me pide solo un %, si esta a 5,28 y quiero que no baje mas de 5,26.. le tendria ke meter un 0.38% al porcentaje?

ke lio... :/


----------



## AssGaper (26 Oct 2011)

Ahora hay una corrección...uf guano muchachos


----------



## Tio Masclet (26 Oct 2011)

darwinn dijo:


> Depende, yo después de bastante tiempo me he dado cuenta que firmo un objetivo de 50 euros al día de media al mes.
> 
> Juego por rentabilidad para mi dinero, no para hacerme rico. Y desde que no soy avaricioso me va infinitamente mejor.



Totalmente de acuerdo, yo me muevo así también. si gano 50 euros en una operación me siento el hombre más feliz del mundo.


----------



## AssGaper (26 Oct 2011)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo, arriesgando 10.000 yo solo hago operaciones que me vayan a reportar 1.000 euros por lo menos.
> 
> ¿Antes de entrar en un valor ya sabes cuanto vas a ganar? Que suerte...



Exacto, yo por eso compro 1 futuro ibex (nada de minis que las comisiones son carisimas para 10 minis).

He comprado a casi mínimos de hoy y vendido hace unos minutos, total 1700 € para la saca.


----------



## sirpask (26 Oct 2011)

AssGaper dijo:


> Exacto, yo por eso compro 1 futuro ibex (nada de minis que las comisiones son carisimas para 10 minis).
> 
> He comprado a casi mínimos de hoy y vendido hace unos minutos, total 1700 € para la saca.



Jaja.. así la habeis dejao ahora.. mas seca que la mohama 


Por cierto el DAX va a necesitar otra grafica por arriba por que se esta saliendo XDD


----------



## R3v3nANT (26 Oct 2011)

Al final habrá que vender SAN a 6.10 :S


----------



## Optimista bien informado (26 Oct 2011)

Buenas tardes, hoy llego a tiempo para el cierre, a ver si pesco algo :rolleye:



> El parlamento alemán aprueba la flexibilización del EFSF
> 15:20 - 26/10/2011*El parlamento alemán acaba de aprobar la flexibilización del EFSF*, pocas horas antes de que comience en Bruselas una Cumbre que se antoja crucial para definir y salvar la Zona Euro. No se conocen los detalles, pero *se espera que los líderes de "Los 27" aprueben una quita de alrededor del 50% para Grecia, así como un plan de recapitalización para la banca europea.*
> 
> Según informa CNBC, *citando fuentes cercanas a la situación, ya está “prácticamente asegurado” que la quita de Grecia será del 50%. Las negociaciones a este respecto aún dividen a los líderes de la Unión*, que se reúnen a partir de las 15:00 horas en Bruselas. De hecho, The Guardian indica que el comunicado final a este respecto probablemente hará una referencia general: “quita de entre el 50%-60% y un objetivo a largo plazo de ratio deuda/PIB en 2020”. Tampoco parece que haya decisiones definitivas sobre la “voluntariedad”.
> ...


----------



## AssGaper (26 Oct 2011)

sirpask dijo:


> Jaja.. así la habeis dejao ahora.. mas seca que la mohama
> 
> 
> Por cierto el DAX va a necesitar otra grafica por arriba por que se esta saliendo XDD



Calla calla, que estaba por situarme a cortos nada más liquidar el largo (me ha tentado mofarme de la prohibicion a cortos grrrr). Pero al final mejor he dejado las cosas como estan. Y mirándolo ahora, lástima grrrrr


----------



## Silenciosa (26 Oct 2011)

Llevo un rato soplando a IAG para que siga hacia arriba ...puff

Mi guano? donde está mi guanoooooo?


----------



## J-Z (26 Oct 2011)

Cuando les de la gana al cuidador y a algún leoncio dejan al SAN en 5,70.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (26 Oct 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Mi guano? *donde está mi guanoooooo?*



Yo también quiero...

[YOUTUBE]_VL3qA9qhvk[/YOUTUBE]

)


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Oct 2011)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Al final habrá que vender SAN a 6.10 :S


----------



## faraico (26 Oct 2011)

AssGaper dijo:


> Exacto, yo por eso compro 1 futuro ibex (nada de minis que las comisiones son carisimas para 10 minis).
> 
> He comprado a casi mínimos de hoy y vendido hace unos minutos, total 1700 € para la saca.



noraewnaaa:Aplauso:


----------



## AssGaper (26 Oct 2011)

Por esta tonteria baja la bolsa:

Los europarlamentarios votan en contra de reducir sus 4.300 euros mensuales en gastos libres - 20minutos.es - El medio social


----------



## J-Z (26 Oct 2011)

PT: Cerrado corto al € +550 numeritos 

Ah y para quién piensa que juego con trillones, las garantías eran 3000 numeritos vamos un ~18%


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Oct 2011)

Al SP le puede quedar gas hasta los 1215-19


----------



## faraico (26 Oct 2011)

ahí vamos, osito!!


----------



## J-Z (26 Oct 2011)

Es hora de llamar al oso para que baile un poco.

Tocala otra vez SAN :XX:


----------



## LÁNGARO (26 Oct 2011)

AssGaper dijo:


> Por esta tonteria baja la bolsa:
> 
> Los europarlamentarios votan en contra de reducir sus 4.300 euros mensuales en gastos libres - 20minutos.es - El medio social



hijos de p..... sin otro calificativo


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Oct 2011)

Jo jo

Hoy no se determinará cifra sobre el fondo de rescate: habrá que esperar a noviembre - elEconomista.es


----------



## LÁNGARO (26 Oct 2011)

alguien sabe que ha pasado a Amazon... un -11%


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Oct 2011)

j-z dijo:


> Es hora de llamar al oso para que baile un poco.
> 
> *Tocala otra vez SAN* :XX:



Sublime ::

Esto lo tiene que ver Tonuel


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Oct 2011)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> alguien sabe que ha pasado a Amazon... un -11%



Dieron resultados y salieron algo mal


----------



## AssGaper (26 Oct 2011)

San ha perdido los 6 €, hohoho. Señoras...caballeros.... TENEMOS GUANO.


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Oct 2011)




----------



## Optimista bien informado (26 Oct 2011)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> alguien sabe que ha pasado a Amazon... un -11%



Será que ya empiezan a arrepentirse de haber abierto amazon.es ::


----------



## R3v3nANT (26 Oct 2011)

SAN a 5.99... ahora es cuando hay que piramidar ::



:XX:


----------



## J-Z (26 Oct 2011)

Todo rojo aunque levemente menos el DJ, e Italia ::


----------



## faraico (26 Oct 2011)

Estoy tentado a entrar a SAN, como buena gacela...pero no, me da a mi que mañana las tenemos a 5,80, que hace mucho que no tontea con el guano


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (26 Oct 2011)

Me se de uno que mañana le tocara otra ronda de telefono, para empapelar gacelas con el san por debajo de 6.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (26 Oct 2011)

De todos modos a SAN la veo dentro de un canal (se podría decir que alcista aunque es tan amplio...) desde principios de septiembre, y la base ahora mismo ronda los 5,82.

Vamos, que puede caer otro 3% sin romperlo :fiufiu:


----------



## sirpask (26 Oct 2011)

"Me encanta el olor a napal por las mañans"... pase lo que pase hoy no vendo


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Oct 2011)

j-z dijo:


> Todo rojo aunque levemente menos el DJ, e Italia ::


----------



## vyk (26 Oct 2011)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> alguien sabe que ha pasado a Amazon... un -11%



Eeuu: amazon se deja un 13 en preapertura tras decepcionar al consenso anoche - Noticias ibex informacion ibex


----------



## J-Z (26 Oct 2011)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> De todos modos a SAN la veo dentro de un canal (se podría decir que alcista aunque es tan amplio...) desde principios de septiembre, y la base ahora mismo ronda los 5,82.
> 
> Vamos, que puede caer otro 3% sin romperlo



Ese canal lo abandono a la baja el 17 y el 20 lo rompió bastante.


----------



## orcblin (26 Oct 2011)

hombre, eso de que los bancos no van a poder dividendos supongo que hará daño.


----------



## J-Z (26 Oct 2011)

SAN en soporte 5,93 ojo con que lo traspase que nos vamos a ~5,70


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Oct 2011)

Creo que al SP no le queda caídas más abultadas. Tal vez hasta los 1218, más o menos.


----------



## Claca (26 Oct 2011)

Ay, ay, ay el IBEX con que verticalidad se ha desplomado hasta los 8.800. Ahora mismo, hasta que no vuelva a por los 8.830-50 (y entonces a ver qué hace), hay que esperar, que el giro no se ha producido en un sitio casual y coincidía con esa zona de máximos en el SAN que exigía prudencia hasta no verse los 6,12 superados.


----------



## univac (26 Oct 2011)

j-z dijo:


> Tu brokel y hacienda te lo agradecen.



Manda narices que encima de castigarnos con sus reportes de juguete, comente con sorna los movimientos acertados de los que tienen pelotas de saltar al ruedo y encima bordarlo, aunque sea a pequeña escala. Desde luego su avatar le encaja perfectamente.


----------



## R3v3nANT (26 Oct 2011)

Sin SL en el SAN


----------



## Optimista bien informado (26 Oct 2011)

j-z dijo:


> Ese canal lo abandono a la baja el 17 y el 20 lo rompió bastante.



No hablamos de lo mismo, el que yo digo está trazado con dos paralelas que pasan por el máximo del día 8 y por los mínimos del 13 y 20 de sep.
Desde entonces no lo ha rebasado por arriba, aunque lo ha seguido pegado varios días, y por abajo se ha apoyado 3 veces y ha rebotado (la última un poco menos)

De todos modos, mi AT es bastante rudimentario como ya dije y además llevo tiempo sin entrar en SAN, así que tampoco la sigo con asiduidad, simplemente que desde que vi el canal en septiembre, ahí sigue sin romperse, pero no lo uso para intradía porque ya dije que es bastante amplio.


----------



## faraico (26 Oct 2011)




----------



## J-Z (26 Oct 2011)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> No hablamos de lo mismo, el que yo digo está trazado con dos paralelas que pasan por el máximo del día 8 y por los mínimos del 13 y 20 de sep.
> Desde entonces no lo ha rebasado por arriba, aunque lo ha seguido pegado varios días, y por abajo se ha apoyado 3 veces y ha rebotado (la última un poco menos)
> 
> De todos modos, mi AT es bastante rudimentario como ya dije y además llevo tiempo sin entrar en SAN, así que tampoco la sigo con asiduidad, simplemente que desde que vi el canal en septiembre, ahí sigue sin romperse, pero no lo uso para intradía porque ya dije que es bastante amplio.



Uso rango diario, y el canal rompió por abajo con la vela roja del 17.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (26 Oct 2011)

j-z dijo:


> Uso rango diario, y el canal rompió por abajo con la vela roja del 17.



Lo que tú digas...







...pero ya te he dicho que no hablamos de lo mismo.


----------



## bertok (26 Oct 2011)

Andad con cuidado porque están haciendo la del pulpo.

Huele a gacela chamuscada que apesta.


----------



## vmmp29 (26 Oct 2011)

joer 12 páginas, pillo sitio y tal


----------



## J-Z (26 Oct 2011)

Maquillan el guano final, a ver donde lo dejan en robasta.

PT: otros 400 corto en arcelord ::


----------



## faraico (26 Oct 2011)

que tal la subasta?

arriba o abajo?


----------



## J-Z (26 Oct 2011)

Una décima menos de guano.


----------



## faraico (26 Oct 2011)

san cerrado en 5,98 según mis posiciones en dicho banco....habrá que esperar a comprar el viernes.

el viernes, será el viernes...


----------



## J-Z (26 Oct 2011)

A ~5,70 puede que tb le entre yo en real.

TEF a 14,7 tb es candidata, total si baja aguantas al dividendo.


----------



## vmmp29 (26 Oct 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Siendo miércoles, toca votar en la encuesta de sentimiento de mercado. Es semanal, no hay que pensar en una sesión, sino en lo que creéis que hará el IBEX los próximos días:
> 
> Sentimiento de Mercado
> 
> Mañana, en principio, salen los resultados.



yo he votado bajista pero en corto plazo todo esta en resistencias, en mi opinión:cook:


----------



## aksarben (26 Oct 2011)

j-z dijo:


> TEF a 14,7 tb es candidata, total si baja aguantas al dividendo.


----------



## sirpask (26 Oct 2011)

Mmm.. hoy he aprendido una gran leccion por no controlar los stops dinamicos, podia haber ganado bastante dinerito fresco... como el ser humano es el unico animal que tropieza en la misma piedra dos veces, bueno, ya solo me queda una mas y practicamente he terminado en tablas. 

La Subasta de IBE aun no lo entiendo muy bien como va esto de las subastas pero creo que ha terminado en verde con 5.990.921 de volumen, pero no se que significa..


----------



## darwinn (26 Oct 2011)

j-z con respecto al mensaje de esta mañana.

Mira el resultado de ir poco a poco y asegurando:
- Recoger beneficios: vendidas OHL y TEF, resultado +370 limpios
- Mantener porque con esas cantidades es tontería si ganas menos de 1000 euros: tendría un 2% en OHL en vez de un 3% y 0% en TEF, es decir unos 180 euros, pero con expectativas de bajar mañana (o no).

Así que como bien le decía, prefiero asegurar, que 370 no los gana uno todos los días, y mi objetivo para el día está más que cumplido. Vamos, para el día y la semana, porque ya le digo que yo con 50 euros de media al día me voy muy contento.


----------



## J-Z (26 Oct 2011)

aksarben dijo:


>



Tu visión de mercado es superior a 2 días? :XX:


----------



## patilltoes (26 Oct 2011)

Como los tocais aqui, ¿no merece la pena una operacion de <1000€?, guao.

Por cierto, yo voy buscando puntos de entrada para REE (plazo eterno tambien), me perdi un tren en la antepenultima aparacion del oso guano pero a cambio me meti en RWE (+30% o asi).

Y tambien me meti en el follon de la devolucion de los dividendos alemanes, que menuda risa me va a entrar.


----------



## J-Z (26 Oct 2011)

darwinn dijo:


> j-z con respecto al mensaje de esta mañana.
> 
> Mira el resultado de ir poco a poco y asegurando:
> - Recoger beneficios: vendidas OHL y TEF, resultado +370 limpios
> ...



La de OHL está perfecta para lo que haría yo.

La de TEF pues a mi 100 no me llegan si estoy *arriesgando *10000 que es de lo que se trata. A no ser que se vaya apalancado que si estaría bien. De hecho vendiste 10 cent o así por debajo de máximos pudiendo poner un dinámico, no cuentes a como ha cerrado.

Y 50€ está de lujo al día ya me gustaría cuando entre y pierda media camisa :XX:, pero es que yo no haría operaciones todos los días, las estudiaría mucho y entraria igual 2-3 veces semana para sacarle 200-250 min sin apalancar.

Si encima la hacienda alemana es tan generosa nada que objetar oiga!


----------



## Mulder (26 Oct 2011)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido bajo y el saldo diario positivo.

Jornada gacelera donde los leoncios apenas han asomado la patita una vez y además escondidos tras los matorrales. Aunque la sesión ha sido mayoritariamente de volumen positivo destaca una orden de venta camuflada de 145 contratos poco antes de las 13 horas, es la única que podemos señalar como leoncia, parece que antes del tirón abajo de la tarde alguno ya se estaba oliendo la tortilla bastante rato antes.

El resto de la sesión ha sido una guerra entre arriba y abajo, sin dirección definida, pero si miramos en las alturas se ve que han acumulado más que distribuido.

En subasta han vendido unos 106 contratos.

En resumen, parece que hay cierta apatía aunque de vez en cuando salen a comerse a alguna gacela. Lo de estos días parece seguimiento en el lateral, no hay movimientos arriba o abajo salvo alguno de poca importancia. La vela diaria indica duda, así que para mañana podríamos tener un gap bajista para luego seguir la mañana remontando tranquilamente.

Y luego por la tarde a lo mejor nos reparten otra ración de flash-guano


----------



## Yo2k1 (26 Oct 2011)

j-z dijo:


> Tu visión de mercado es superior a 2 días? :XX:



Yo no se, despues de todo lo que te han dicho ya, como sigues insistiendo.
Ayer escribi un mensaje larguisimo, pero lo borre, pero hoy ya no me puedo resistir.

Mira, yo creo, y sin que te ofendas, que todos hemos dicho y yo el primero muchas cosas raras, muchos off topics y muchas tonterias, que el paper trade, esta bien para aprender, para entrenar, para conocer mercado y para todo lo que quieras.
De hecho, los que saben por aqui, lo han aconsejado siempre, que se coja una demo, un papel, lo que sea, y se este meses y meses antes de invertir.

Con lo cual, no desprecio el paper trade en ningun momento. Pero eso no quita, que lo que hagas en "demo" no hace falta que lo cuentes por aqui, porque da exactamente igual, no vale para nada.
No es lo mismo darle a un boton con 1000 euros virtuales, que con 100 de verdad, aunque solo sean 100 y cuando lo hagas, lo veras.
Y la gente que esta por aqui y opera con dinero de verdad, y un dia pierde, pues a lo mejor entra sin animo, y no le hace "mucha gracia" leer a alguien que cuenta "que hoy en la demo en tal, gano tanto" y una vez, vale, dos, tambien, pero cien?
Por que ese que ha perdido dinero REAL, a lo mejor entra desanimado y te responde "juegate el dinero y luego me cuentas".

Esto no quiere decir, que no cuentes lo que haces, yo lo cuento, hasta de otras cosas y muchos off topics, pero no hace falta que detalles cualquier operacion al dedillo, ni que expliques las del que lo hace en dinero de verdad, porque no tiene NADA comparable darle a un boton y ver como tu cuenta de VERDAD tiene mil euros menos, a darle en una demo.

Ni a corto, ni a largo, ni en CFDS, acciones, brokers, ni nada, no es comparable.Ni la cabeza piensa igual, ni se reacciona igual ,ni absolutamente nada. Y estas comparando operaciones de gente que si se juega el dinero, sea mucho o poco, pero para el que se lo juega es SU dinero.

Asi que en mi opinion, creo que bueno, puedes, como yo he hecho muchas veces, comentar alguna vez, "hago esto, o lo otro", pero creo que es eso, "alguna vez" y no detalles, etc, de stops y demas, que con dinero de "broma" no conducen a nada.
En el Monopoly todos compramos la Gran via entera, pero ahora vete y comprala de verdad.

Y en el tema del dividendo de TEF, como sabras se descuenta del valor de la accion, con lo que ese dia la accion baja lo mismo que te ingresan, con lo que si compras y ha bajado un 5% por decir algo, y te dan un dividendo del 5%, pues tendras acumulado un hermoso 10% de bajada. Que luego pueda subir? pues si, como todo, pero supongo que sabras que ese dividendo se descuenta de la cotizacion


----------



## pipoapipo (26 Oct 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> ¡Mail de mi hermano! Ha encontrado trabajo....
> 
> Esto es un vrote berde¡
> 
> ...



ese comentario sin foto no vale para nada ::

felicidades a su hermano


----------



## Mulder (26 Oct 2011)

j-z dijo:


> Tu visión de mercado es superior a 2 días? :XX:



Yo también tengo derecho a darle mi lección 

Una cosa que jamás podrás emular con el papertrading es el efecto que produce tu operación en el mercado, otra cosa con la que no cuentas es que las condiciones de mercado cambian todos los días.

Cuando entras en real alguien ve tu operación o la agrupa con otras muchas operaciones bajo el epígrafe: 'aquí una valiente gacela', cuando estás en ese grupo se mira todo lo que haces porque el resto de gacelas hará probablemente lo mismo que tu, entonces es cuando los leoncios despliegan su estrategia, si crees que por pequeña o larga en el tiempo que sea tu operación eso te exime de ser 'valiente gacela' es que eres muy ingenuo.

Luego tenemos los cambios que da el mercado, tu ahora pruebas una estrategia y parece que funciona pero ¿crees que mañana seguirá funcionando? probablemente no, necesitarás otro manual y otra técnica, cuando creas que el paper te va muy bien y entres en real verás como (con suerte) haces dinero durante unos pocos días y luego viene el gran mazazo, de repente todo lo que funcionaba antes ahora no funciona y tu destino es perder una y otra vez incluso poniendo stops ceñidos.

Esto va de mantener el capital en primerísimo lugar y en segundo lugar de intentar ganar algo. Ante todo aquí siempre se juega con el riesgo, por esa razón el paper no te ayuda puesto que no hay riesgo, te embelesas probando un sistema y afinándolo cuando la cruda realidad es que mañana el sistema no funcionará, lo que si lo hará es el saber reaccionar a tiempo, el tener un plan que considere todos los escenarios antes de entrar al mercado y un método de money managment.

Pues hale, yo también tenía derecho a mi fiesta


----------



## sirpask (26 Oct 2011)

Pos eso.. Sobre el papel todos somos iguales... Echaos unas lineas al tecnico.. Y ale aki meto, y aki saco, tan tranquilamente, pero con dinero real en juego... Las pulsaciones cambian de frecuencia y con ellas los impulsos electricos entre neuronas tambien...cada persona actua de diferente forma.

Por otra parte, yo creo que mañana va a seral contrario de lo que dice Mulder... Subidas pequeñas mañaneras... Y tarde roja ceniza... Continuaremos laterales... Pero bueno como actualmente la bolsa depende de lo bocazas que sean los politicos...dios dirá.
Esperemos que los politicos no utilicen su influencia para ganar dinero, ayer una frase costó mas de 1% de ibex.


----------



## pollastre (26 Oct 2011)

Joder, otra vez el amigo j-c con su trillón de euros virtuales impresos en papel culero?

Macagoenquecansino, por Dios ::::

Que alguien le enseñe a este hombre a abrirse una cuenta real de una vez, por favor, a ver si empieza a aprender algo de verdad.


----------



## ghkghk (26 Oct 2011)

j-z dijo:


> La de OHL está perfecta para lo que haría yo.
> 
> La de TEF pues a mi 100 no me llegan si estoy *arriesgando *10000 que es de lo que se trata. A no ser que se vaya apalancado que si estaría bien. De hecho vendiste 10 cent o así por debajo de máximos pudiendo poner un dinámico, no cuentes a como ha cerrado.
> 
> ...




No sé entonces que opinarás de mí que he comprado 3.035 TEF para salirme 210 euros netos arriba... Pero bueno, ya quisiera todo Dios que 45.000 euros le rentaran 210 euros diarios.


----------



## Fran200 (26 Oct 2011)

lokeno100 dijo:


> auguros pérdidas del 3,02 % al cierre. Os como con papas.



Se os ha pasado por alto ¿O qué? loqueno en el hilo dando una proyección-predicción, que para ser sinceros no ha sido muy acertada . Pero que diantres me ha hecho ilusión.

Animo hamijo que estoy a punto de sacarme un carnet oficiá de admirador.

Bueno a ver si despiertan estos..movimientos fuertes si hay ventas, ya saben el trabajo fino en el oro ya está hecho.:


----------



## ponzi (26 Oct 2011)

Pierdo poco mas de100 eu y que mal lo estoy pasando.Nunca olvidare ese verano de 2009 que durante un mes me empeñe en que el ibex caeria de los 9800 y jugue con un etf apalancado, al final perdi 800 eu.Aun pienso que me puede pasar con tef y san y lo llevo mal.Tengo ganas de vender todo pero a estos precios nose si hacer caso a mi cabeza o a mis impulsos como la paso a silenciosa

Enviado desde mi GT-I5700 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Fran200 (26 Oct 2011)

Sobre el tema del virtual, si no somos capaces de al menos doblar el capital en dos sesiones sin la tensión del real...no veo futuro en el ruedo, donde el toreo de salón no sirve.

P.D. Para no hacer otro post y que el Sr. Chinito no se ponga largo edito este.

A ver si mi alumno gacelilla (al que usted conoce), sube un pantallazo de la operativa en virtual probando su sistema. Para que vean que así gana hasta el mas manta.. El pobre cuando mete pasta real las pasa canutas...::::::


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Oct 2011)

Ya te digo.

Esos datos usanos que mueven hasta el infierno y una humilde gacelilla comprada o vendida. ZAS--->lanzazo para arriba , ruptura de stops, ZAS<---- lanzazo hacia abajo, me crujen los largos. Miras la cuenta y ¡oh!, a pedir a caritas


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (26 Oct 2011)

Al tercer post me pongo largo, he dicho.


----------



## ghkghk (26 Oct 2011)

Vamos Fran, que eres como Candyman... danos una tercera.


----------



## Fran200 (26 Oct 2011)

La verdad es que desde que he entrado se ha puesto Pepón el tema, pero lo último que haría sería entrar largo ahora mismo. Imaginen que sale la Merkel con cara descompuesta porque el follarín le ha enseñado el tanga leopardo.


----------



## sirpask (26 Oct 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> La verdad es que desde que he entrado se ha puesto Pepón el tema,* pero lo último que haría sería entrar largo ahora mismo.* Imaginen que sale la Merkel con cara descompuesta porque el follarín le ha enseñado el tanga leopardo.



Pues yo estoy con todo metido en largo a 5,20 en IBE pa sacar 1 ebro de beneficio... ¿me aconsejas huir?


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Oct 2011)

Hay mucha gacelada todavía suelta por ahí. A ver si a última hora se deciden


----------



## Janus (26 Oct 2011)

Día flojo hoy. Me saltó el stop de 40 pipos en Plata (2 grandes perdiendo) y en DAX solo le he podido sacar una ganancia en total 18 pipos con 2 grandes.

A seguir remando ....


----------



## Nico (26 Oct 2011)

_Fran dando vueltas por la maleza a minutos de que toque la declaración de las autoridades europeas ?_

Algo me dice que en esta reunión aprueban eurobonos, quantitative easing, regalo de golosinas, cancelación total de la deuda griega e italiana con dinero chino, compra del paquete inmobiliario del Santander con un 120% sobre la valuación y fiestas de cumpleaños gratis para todos los que cumplen en Noviembre.


----------



## MariscosRecio (26 Oct 2011)

Buenas tardes! "para quien lo sean"

Donde se ha metido el guano! hoy no iba a ser el Miercoles negro.......

Yo acumulo perdidas de -350 leuros en telecirco mañana a primera hora vendo, estoy recorriendo el mismo camino que mi amigo MrBrighst

Me cago en telecirco ,en Jorge Javier y la Belen Esteban!!!

P.D SrPollastre el cambio de avatar no resulta......


----------



## Yo2k1 (26 Oct 2011)

Nico dijo:


> _Fran dando vueltas por la maleza a minutos de que toque la declaración de las autoridades europeas ?_
> 
> Algo me dice que en esta reunión aprueban eurobonos, quantitative easing, regalo de golosinas, cancelación total de la deuda griega e italiana con dinero chino, compra del paquete inmobiliario del Santander con un 120% sobre la valuación y fiestas de cumpleaños gratis para todos los que cumplen en Noviembre.



Biennnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn
Yo cumplo en Noviembre, biennnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn
Puedo pedir tambien que me cancelen mis deudas?
Y sino es mucho, el z4 ese que anhelo?
Las golosinas, bueno, eso me da igual

O sea la cumbre es mas o menos esto, no?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (26 Oct 2011)

Miren que bonitos, acerquense, sin miedo que no muerden, acerquense........


----------



## Pepitoria (26 Oct 2011)

MariscosRecio dijo:


> Buenas tardes! "para quien lo sean"
> 
> Donde se ha metido el guano! hoy no iba a ser el Miercoles negro.......
> 
> ...



Mis condolencias. Usted ya está marcado a fuego.

Lo que ha vivido es un clásico


----------



## J-Z (26 Oct 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> No sé entonces que opinarás de mí que he comprado 3.035 TEF para salirme 210 euros netos arriba... Pero bueno, ya quisiera todo Dios que 45.000 euros le rentaran 210 euros diarios.



Has sacado un 0,5% de rentabilidad en un día que no está mal, en mi caso yo no arriesgaría 45k para sacar simplemente eso, saltando un simple SL de 1% ya se irían 450€, has tenido suerte y a la vez ventaja por jugar con tanto efectivo.

Si yo hago esa misma operación con 5000€ no me daría ni para cubrir las comisiones :XX:

Yo que tú buscaría operaciones en las que pudiera sacar al menos un 2% (900) lo menos que para algo estas arriesgando.

Otro día te salta el SL de un 1% simplemente y ya habrás palmado más que ganando en 2 operaciones de estas.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (26 Oct 2011)

Sr. J-z en que acciones entrara con la pasta de verdad? 

Tenga en cuenta que si se decide por el SAN, entre los foreros que vayan a la junta de accionistas alquilaran un autobus, tipo de despedida de soltero, y con eso se ahorra la gasolina y hace amigos.


----------



## J-Z (26 Oct 2011)

Por cierto los consejos pre-gacelisticos que me habeis dado se agradecen, aunque los aprendí hace bastante tiempo...

En cuanto al real y su nada que ver con el PT la prueba está en que no estoy dentro ni lo estaré en intradía en mucho tiempo, yo sigo mi training tranquilamente y cuando llegue el momento estando seguro de lo que se hace al botón se le da, no tan alegremente con PT pues me abstendría de chicharros y demás pero se le da.

En cuanto al PT seguiré con él y cantando mis éxitos y fracasos (tb los he contado Sacyr -1300 ahora mismo).

Y recuerden va a ser guano.


----------



## J-Z (26 Oct 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Sr. J-z en que acciones entrara con la pasta de verdad?
> 
> Tenga en cuenta que si se decide por el SAN, entre los foreros que vayan a la junta de accionistas alquilaran un autobus, tipo de despedida de soltero, y con eso se ahorra la gasolina y hace amigos.



Pues depende del precio al que bajen o al que considere yo como bajo, el cual puede tardar en producirse o puede darse el viernes con dos buenas sesiones oseznas 

Así que los candidatos son varios cuando cumplan los requisitos, aunque hay gusanillo por entrar ya y probarse un poco e igual caen antes.


----------



## FranR (26 Oct 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Sobre el tema del virtual, si no somos capaces de al menos doblar el capital en dos sesiones sin la tensión del real...no veo futuro en el ruedo, donde el toreo de salón no sirve.
> 
> P.D. Para no hacer otro post y que el Sr. Chinito no se ponga largo edito este.
> 
> A ver si mi alumno gacelilla (al que usted conoce), *sube un pantallazo de la operativa en virtual probando su sistema.* Para que vean que así gana hasta el mas manta.. El pobre cuando mete pasta real las pasa canutas...::::::



Cerrada hoy, es usted un ....... manta me llama el tío.

Lo dicho cuando metes real te tiemblan las canillas. Con 20.000 eurípides y que no son tuyos y bien apalancado, eres capaz de hacer esto (última pruebas, en 20 operaciones triplicado el capital. Si fuera tan fácil con dinero todos ricos)

Un pequeño consejo, a la par de hacer paper meter un poquito de pasta real, bien apalancado y controlando el riesgo. Así vamos asimilando la sensación de miedo escénico.


----------



## VOTIN (26 Oct 2011)

Bueno,yo como estoy seguro que mañana sera pepon en telefonica me he quedado con
1000 acciones,estaban baratitas ..............


----------



## ponzi (26 Oct 2011)

Señores se nos van a acabar los dividendos del SAN

La UE da nueve meses a la banca para cumplir con los nuevos requisitos de solvencia · ELPAÍS.com


----------



## VOTIN (26 Oct 2011)

ponzi dijo:


> Señores se nos van a acabar los dividendos del SAN
> 
> La UE da nueve meses a la banca para cumplir con los nuevos requisitos de solvencia · ELPAÍS.com



Pues es una putada,porque si te quedas pillado con una bajada de cotizacion vivias de chupar de la teta,me va a joder ...........::::


----------



## ponzi (26 Oct 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Pues es una putada,porque si te quedas pillado con una bajada de cotizacion vivias de chupar de la teta,me va a joder ...........::::



A mi me ha sentado como una puñalada trapera , se veía venir.Como se ponga a 6,4 si lo veo malo venderé.
Por cierto me visto Margin Call , la interpretacion de iron y space impresionante. La mejor escena sin duda la del desayuno.Aunque me gusto mas wall street y me rei bastante con entre pillos anda el juego.
Ahora voy a ponerme a ver el mercader de venecia como homenaje al sistema capitalista judío en el que vivimos, es impresionante como ha cambiado el mundo en 500 años...Antes te marcaban como usurero y eras perseguido y echado de la ciudad. Hoy sin embargo eres amiguete de politicos y vives como un maraja. Cuanta razón tenían Nicolas de oresme y el padre Mariana.
Pd: mañana os cuento que tal esta la peli


----------



## MariscosRecio (26 Oct 2011)

Santander negocia con Apax oferta por polaco Kredyt Bank -Fuentes 26/10/11 17:35



Por Marynia Kruk y Marietta Cauchi 

De DOW JONES NEWSWIRES 



VARSOVIA (EFE Dow Jones)--El español Banco Santander S.A. (STD) está negociando con el fondo de capital riesgo Apax para presentar una oferta conjunta por Kredyt Bank S.A. (KRB.WA), filial polaca del belga KBC Group NV (KBC.BT), dijeron el miércoles dos fuentes conocedoras de la operación a Dow Jones Newswires. 

Para Santander, que ha iniciado el proceso de "due diligence", la lógica de esta operación está en preservar capital durante unos años, dijo una de las fuentes. Santander, el mayor banco de España por activos, declinó hacer comentarios al respecto. 

En septiembre, el consejero delegado de Santander, Alfredo Sáenz, dijo que el banco estaba estudiando hacer una compra de pequeño tamaño en Polonia, que se sumaría a BZWBK S.A. (BZW.WA). 

El banco español podría fusionar Kredyt Bank con BZWBK, un banco de mayor tamaño que compró a Allied Irish Banks (AIB) el año pasado, dijo la fuente. Apax recibiría una participación en BZWBK. 

El fondo de capital riesgo podría no compartir la gestión del banco fusionado, dijo la fuente. Tras esta compra, BZWBK se convertiría en el tercer banco del país, dijo JP Morgan Cazenove en una nota. 

-Por Marynia Kruk y Marietta Cauchi, Dow Jones Newswires; +48 22 447-2431; marynia.kruk@dowjones.com 

(Christopher Bjork en Madrid contribuyó a este artículo.) 

Información facilitada por Dow Jones.


Mañana SAN para arriba.


----------



## sirpask (26 Oct 2011)

Comprar no es siempre bueno a corto... Y a largo ya se verá.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (26 Oct 2011)

MariscosRecio, te deseo mucha suerte. Espero que salgas en verde de esa cadena basura llamada Telecirco.


----------



## MariscosRecio (26 Oct 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> MariscosRecio, te deseo mucha suerte. Espero que salgas en verde de esa cadena basura llamada Telecirco.



Gracias.

Saldre mañana sea como sea, que mas bien sera rojo, pero si aguanto mas las perdidas posiblemente aumenten pues creo que puede llegar a 4.90 al igual que hace dos semanas.


----------



## J-Z (26 Oct 2011)

FranR dijo:


> Cerrada hoy, es usted un ....... manta me llama el tío.
> 
> Lo dicho cuando metes real te tiemblan las canillas. Con 20.000 eurípides y que no son tuyos y bien apalancado, eres capaz de hacer esto (última pruebas, en 20 operaciones triplicado el capital. Si fuera tan fácil con dinero todos ricos)
> 
> Un pequeño consejo, a la par de hacer paper meter un poquito de pasta real, bien apalancado y controlando el riesgo. Así vamos asimilando la sensación de miedo escénico.



Plus500 sin duda ), ahí practique yo 3 días, gané 3000€ totalmente a boleo sin poner SL, resultado actualmente tengo 500€ en la cuenta :XX: :XX:


----------



## Mr. Brightside (26 Oct 2011)

MariscosRecio dijo:


> Gracias.
> 
> Saldre mañana sea como sea, que mas bien sera rojo, pero si aguanto mas las perdidas posiblemente aumenten pues creo que puede llegar a 4.90 al igual que hace dos semanas.



Esperemos que mañana tire muy para abajo entonces. En cualquier caso, en nombre de la sociedad, gracias por su labor social.  Muchas suerte.


----------



## pollastre (26 Oct 2011)

MariscosRecio dijo:


> Me cago en telecirco ,en Jorge Javier y la Belen Esteban!!!
> 
> P.D SrPollastre el cambio de avatar no resulta......




¿Puedo sugerirle un nuevo cambio sobre su cambio inicial?

En lengua vernácula, que se ponga otro avatar nuevo (otro más, esto es). A ver si así...

Y además, por mor de la argumentación y para ser honesto con Ud., cúmpleme manifestarle que nunca terminé de verle la gracia a ése de las cuatro hojas que eligió, trébol o _whatever_. Claro, si yo fuera un leoncio maligno (estilo Fran200 o MarketMaker) y viera ese avatar, sin duda iría a saltar sus stops :: Tal vez por esa razón está experimentando algunos... inconvenientes... en su trading.

pd: si mi consejo como estrategia de trading le parece muy pobre, efectivamente, está Ud. en lo cierto ::


----------



## R3v3nANT (26 Oct 2011)

Buenas,

Veo que habéis puesto a Pepón al mando para la segunda parte de la sesión USA : y que no seré otro "emparedado" entre acciones del SAN ::

Malditas acciones, además de lo que pueda palmar, el coste de oportunidad está siendo grande, entré largo en MÍNIMO del Ibex 8690 y los he soltado en 8720 antes de acabar sesión por miedo a ser owneado por un gap bajista mañana :: y me encuentro que marcamos abertura sobre los 8900 :cook:

Malditos leoncios intimdadores, no respetan a los benjamines ::


----------



## Claca (26 Oct 2011)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> Veo que habéis puesto a Pepón al mando para la segunda parte de la sesión USA : y que no seré otro "emparedado" entre acciones del SAN ::
> 
> ...



La zona de control del muy corto plazo eran los 8.830-50, justo al terminar la sesión el precio llegaba hasta ahí, cubriendo un hueco intradía -este movimiento es muy típico, por eso he comentado que lo mejor era ver qué hacia el IBEX al volver a los 8.830-. Quedarse abierto sin ver cómo reaccionaba el IBEX en esos niveles era un poco lotería (desde mi punto de vista).


----------



## bertok (26 Oct 2011)

Estos movimientos ya los hemos visto más veces .....

Esto está más peligroso que de costumbre, que ya es decir.


----------



## Silenciosa (26 Oct 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Estos movimientos ya los hemos visto más veces .....
> 
> Esto está más peligroso que de costumbre, que ya es decir.



Desarrolla porfa.

Tus resumenes me molan.


----------



## bertok (26 Oct 2011)

Que haya subidas inmediatas en los índices lo veo bastante improbable por varios motivos:

1. - El subidón que llevan los índices es muy grande y varios indicadores técnicos estás muy altos, demasiado en mi opinión aunque esto no es definitivo.

2. - No atan perros con longanizas. Ahora mismo está entrando el gacelerío esperando subidas fabulosas, ...... mala señal.

3. - Los índices están pegados a resistencias importantes (los 1260 del SP son muy significativos) y llegan cansados.

4. - Los movimientos de las últimas jornadas los hemos visto muy parecidos ante de otras correccciones.

.....

Por supuesto que lo pueden subir, pero las probabilidades no están a favor. No es cuestión de perseguir cualquier céntimillo que se mueva por el mercado.

Las manos fuertes tienen muy claro el desenlace que vaya a tomar Merkel & Cia y creo que ya lo llevaron hasta donde querían.

La prudencia se impone ahora.


----------



## ponzi (26 Oct 2011)

He terminado de ver el mercader de venecia.merece la pena, un poco lenta pero buena actuacion de al pacino...espero no terminar con una deuda de una libra con tanto movimiento santanderino 

Enviado desde mi GT-I5700 usando Tapatalk


----------



## MariscosRecio (26 Oct 2011)

pd: si mi consejo como estrategia de trading le parece muy pobre, efectivamente, está Ud. en lo cierto ::[/QUOTE]

Esperaba algo mas del tipo.........venda sus TL5 e invierta en banca griega


----------



## Claca (26 Oct 2011)

SAN:







Hace días atrás señalaba lo que parecía ser un expansivo. Ahora vemos que, fuera lo que fuera, parece que el canal tiene más peso jerárquico. Por eso es muy importante ver la reacción del precio cuando supera una resistencia o rompe un soporte; si pasa sin pena ni gloria, puede que no sea lo que estamos buscando. 

Hoy he comentado muy brevemente que hasta que no superara los 6,12, ni tocar, añadiendo el hoyga de rigor, como no. En el gráfico se puede ver por qué. El techo del canal ha coincidido con los máximos diarios del IBEX en esos 8.970 que ya se le atragantaron sesiones atrás (y hay que recordar que en uno de los últimos comentarios que hice del IBEX dejé claro que los 8.9XX serían el nivel a tener en cuenta de cara a ver un asalto efectivo sobre los 9.000 puntos). Todo esto pedía cautela y esperar, cuando no abrir, para el que pueda, cortos con un stop muy asumible.

Finalmente, aprovecho el gráfico para mostrar lo que veo como un lateral desesperante, con tintes, eso sí, alcistas. Los leoncios saben dar guerra y fastidiar a la gacelada... ese canal, qué fácil sería romperlo sin perder el 61% fibo de la subida, provocando de este modo una oleada de ventas en lo que no dejaría de ser una corrección ordenada. Esta estructura correctiva puede apreciarse en muchos valores... siempre hay que tener un plan B y ver la escena en perspectiva.


----------



## univac (26 Oct 2011)

MariscosRecio dijo:


> Gracias.
> 
> Saldre mañana sea como sea, que mas bien sera rojo, pero si aguanto mas las perdidas posiblemente aumenten pues creo que puede llegar a 4.90 al igual que hace dos semanas.



Si se lee un post mio de hace unas horas, hablaba de esta compañia y de lo malo que es ir contra tendencia, por mucha motivacion personal que tengamos. Estuve a punto de unirme a usted esta mañana, pero parece que algo voy aprendiendo...


----------



## Janus (27 Oct 2011)

Bueno, llego del curro ahora. Esto de momento aguanta y en forma. Sorprende cómo se desincronizan los índices de las noticias, aunque ya es sabido. Esas mismas noticias podrán ser la excusa para después justificar una corrección que el SP está pidiendo a gritos. Mientras, ni SP ni IBEX se atreven a dar un paso adelante.
Lo cierto es que la incertidumbre generada hoy al respecto del cierre detallado del puto plan, podría hacer sido (si los leoncios hubieran querido) el argumento para haber tenido lugar un bajadón de órdago ... y sin embargo ahí están subiendo ahora los índices.
Vaya imagen de falta de toma de decisiones de los perroflautas. En el mismo tiempo, los usanos ya estaban debatiendo sobre la extensión del mismo plan ....


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (27 Oct 2011)

Estocástico a punto de hacer 2 máximos decrecientes en zona de sobrecompra + o - y ADX en mínimos de fuerza tendencial alcista...vendrá vendrá el día negro, tranquilos. Están haciendo la invitación de "si te pones corto te rompo el stop" y es lo que hacen con estas velas semiestrellas fugaces en máximos que invitan a cortos, no ajustan las correcciones al 61,8 de estas segundas estructuras para dar sensación de tendencia y es todo lo contrario, subida poco rigurosa. Aquí quieren que creamos que el cielo está azul, que la manadilla se anime (agosto-septiembre escarmentó a las nuevas generaciones gaceleras) para entrar. Yo ya estaría corto, sin asumir stops (y siempre los pongo pero creo que ahora compensará..), da igual, la holgura máxima que doy es 5-8% (6300 en DAX y 9600-9300 en IBEX) y la gloria cuesta abajo es muy lustrosa.


----------



## Janus (27 Oct 2011)

univac dijo:


> Si se lee un post mio de hace unas horas, hablaba de esta compañia y de lo malo que es ir contra tendencia, por mucha motivacion personal que tengamos. Estuve a punto de unirme a usted esta mañana, pero parece que algo voy aprendiendo...



Joder,me encanta su post. En este negocio, en contra de lo que se piensa, todo el mundo termina por dejar de actuar erróneamente. O uno se dá cuenta y deja de hacerlo .... o uno se queda sin pasta e igualmente deja de hacerlo por narices. Otro tema es actuar correctamente cuando uno puede elegir.

Me alegro que esté consiguiendo controlar sus impulsos. El gacelerismo es algo innato al ser humano y al ser como un instinto primario, hay que saber hacerlo. Vamos, como Blade.


----------



## bertok (27 Oct 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Estocástico a punto de hacer 2 máximos decrecientes en zona de sobrecompra + o - y ADX en mínimos de fuerza tendencial alcista...vendrá vendrá el día negro, tranquilos. Están haciendo la invitación de "si te pones corto te rompo el stop" y es lo que hacen con estas velas semiestrellas fugaces en máximos que invitan a cortos, no ajustan las correcciones al 61,8 de estas segundas estructuras para dar sensación de tendencia y es todo lo contrario, subida poco rigurosa. Aquí quieren que creamos que el cielo está azul, que la manadilla se anime (agosto-septiembre escarmentó a las nuevas generaciones gaceleras) para entrar. Yo ya estaría corto, sin asumir stops (y siempre los pongo pero creo que ahora compensará..), da igual, la holgura máxima que doy es 5-8% (6300 en DAX y 9600-9300 en IBEX) y la gloria cuesta abajo es muy lustrosa.



EMHO lo lleva bien tirado pero hay mucho riesgo por la lejanía del SL. Piense que cuando publiquen el plan de rescate / recapitalización, pueden estresar más la jugada.


----------



## MariscosRecio (27 Oct 2011)

univac dijo:


> Si se lee un post mio de hace unas horas, hablaba de esta compañia y de lo malo que es ir contra tendencia, por mucha motivacion personal que tengamos. Estuve a punto de unirme a usted esta mañana, pero parece que algo voy aprendiendo...



He estado mirando el gráfico de telecirco y la verdad es que mis conocimientos de AT son de pena, pero parece que tiene una resistencia en 4.65 por lo que mañana según mi teoría o sube como la espuma o baja en caída libre, la ultima es la teoría deseada para mi.


----------



## Claca (27 Oct 2011)

Resultados de la encuesta, actualizados a las 0:00:

Alcista 55.7% 
Neutral 9.4% 
Bajista 34.9% 

Y ghkghk preguntaba si el sentimiento contrario servía... ya lo veremos ;-)


----------



## univac (27 Oct 2011)

MariscosRecio dijo:


> He estado mirando el gráfico de telecirco y la verdad es que mis conocimientos de AT son de pena, pero parece que tiene una resistencia en 4.65 por lo que mañana según mi teoría o sube como la espuma o baja en caída libre, la ultima es la teoría deseada para mi.



Aqui tiene el enlace del compañero (LCASC) que le advertia de la tendencia en telesirco


----------



## MariscosRecio (27 Oct 2011)

univac dijo:


> Aqui tiene el enlace del compañero (LCASC) que le advertia de la tendencia en telesirco



Había pasado por alto este post y la verdad es muy interesante, se parece mucho el grafico a arcelomittal como dice....


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (27 Oct 2011)

bertok dijo:


> EMHO lo lleva bien tirado pero hay mucho riesgo por la lejanía del SL. Piense que cuando publiquen el plan de rescate / recapitalización, pueden estresar más la jugada.



Si, sé que me pueden ventilar 300 € por negarme a ir más allá (tampoco recomiendo + de 1 corto, mientras no vea confirmación en formaciones de velas, impulsos bajistas o figuras, que de eso se trata, de esperar y esos dobles techos que se asoman por el horizonte), pero tampoco quiero que el gran jefe de los leónidas de repente se tire cuesta abajo sin avisar y no poder gozarlo que con esta congestión velista también puede ocurrir.
Hay lo que hay, que también mantiene el tinglado, es decir, el dividendo de principios de noviembre de Santander, de Inditex (2/11), tef del 7/11 y de los gordos europeos (Gaz France, deutsche bank y compañía), pero que en seguida vendrán los profit warning más sonados de estos año y ni van a esperar a eso, que ya lo habrán descontado cuando lo anuncien. Al loro, que no estamos tan mal..estamos peor.


----------



## sirpask (27 Oct 2011)

Para el viernes hay que tener todo fuera (si nos dejan), una subida del paro en el tercer trimestre de la EPA de 200.000 personas puede hacer retumbar los cimientos de España.
Y tanto para los que vais a corto como los que vamos a largo... Tenemos que estar preparados... :/


----------



## Claca (27 Oct 2011)

MariscosRecio dijo:


> Gracias.
> 
> Saldre mañana sea como sea, que mas bien sera rojo, pero si aguanto mas las perdidas posiblemente aumenten pues creo que puede llegar a 4.90 al igual que hace dos semanas.



TL5 (ya verás que lo vemos muy parecido):







La zona de stop, clarísima, porque el riesgo de volver a los 4,90, sería entonces muy elevado.

Aún así es un valor MUY bajista en el tiempo, y de hecho sólo ha logrado corregir el 38% del último impulso. Sigue sintonizada en el canal de medio plazo que la manda a los infiernos, e independientemente de lo que se muestre en el resto de la programación, mientras sea así el noticiario sólo abrirá con malas noticias para el accionista.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (27 Oct 2011)

ponzi dijo:


> A mi me ha sentado como una puñalada trapera , se veía venir.Como se ponga a 6,4 si lo veo malo venderé.
> Por cierto me visto Margin Call , la interpretacion de iron y space impresionante. La mejor escena sin duda la del desayuno.Aunque me gusto mas wall street y me rei bastante con entre pillos anda el juego.
> Ahora voy a ponerme a ver el mercader de venecia como homenaje al sistema capitalista judío en el que vivimos, es impresionante como ha cambiado el mundo en 500 años...Antes te marcaban como usurero y eras perseguido y echado de la ciudad. Hoy sin embargo eres amiguete de politicos y vives como un maraja. Cuanta razón tenían Nicolas de oresme y el padre Mariana.
> Pd: mañana os cuento que tal esta la peli



No, aprende palmando, y mucho, es la única forma de purgar esa sensación gacelera llamada euforia, luego te volverás más eso, cabroncete. Los mejores traders del mundo (Ray Barros, FM, etc) han aprendido como Rocky, besando la lona..


----------



## R3v3nANT (27 Oct 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Resultados de la encuesta, actualizados a las 0:00:
> 
> Alcista 55.7%
> Neutral 9.4%
> ...



Es que ghkghk es un saboteador.

Yo he votado bajista para que suba :rolleye:


----------



## Claca (27 Oct 2011)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Es que ghkghk es un saboteador.
> 
> Yo he votado bajista para que suba :rolleye:



Yo también he votado bajista. Creo que antes de subir toca volver a vender miedo y dudas, pero insisito en que hay que ver la escena al completo: las figuras de giro siguen ahí, y hasta que no se deshagan lo más probable, aunque cueste, es que subamos. Es muy importante tener claro el horizonte en el que operamos para no perder los nervios.


----------



## ghkghk (27 Oct 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Yo también he votado bajista. Creo que antes de subir toca volver a vender miedo y dudas, pero insisito en que hay que ver la escena al completo: las figuras de giro siguen ahí, y hasta que no se deshagan *lo más probable, aunque cueste, es que subamos*. Es muy importante tener claro el horizonte en el que operamos para no perder los nervios.





Hoyga, que eso es lo qiue dice la encuesta! Yo digo que la encuesta refleja el sentimiento contrario, y el sentimiento contrario del sentimiento contrario.

Lo que va a pasar ya se sabe (aunque no nosotros) y la encuesta tiene un 50% de posibilidades de acertar. Como cada semana.


----------



## ghkghk (27 Oct 2011)

j-z dijo:


> Has sacado un 0,5% de rentabilidad en un día que no está mal, en mi caso yo no arriesgaría 45k para sacar simplemente eso, saltando un simple SL de 1% ya se irían 450€, has tenido suerte y a la vez ventaja por jugar con tanto efectivo.
> 
> Si yo hago esa misma operación con 5000€ no me daría ni para cubrir las comisiones *:XX:
> 
> ...




Las busco a diario, créame. Pero no son caracoles tras la lluvia.


----------



## Claca (27 Oct 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Hoyga, que eso es lo qiue dice la encuesta! Yo digo que la encuesta refleja el sentimiento contrario, y el sentimiento contrario del sentimiento contrario.
> 
> Lo que va a pasar ya se sabe (aunque no nosotros) y la encuesta tiene un 50% de posibilidades de acertar. Como cada semana.



Hummmm... no 

La encuesta mide dos cosas:

El sentimiento semanal (para los próximos días, vaya, que ahora nos dice que según las gacelas vienen subidas a corto plazo -a ver que pasa-) y el sentimiento a semanas vista (acumulado de las últimas 4 semanas), que ahora está neutral.

Para contextualizar, en los 7.500 el sentimiento acumulado marcaba un extremo bajista no visto desde 2009.

;-)


----------



## Claca (27 Oct 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Las busco a diario, créame. Pero no son caracoles tras la lluvia.



Lo que j-z no parece entender es que esto es un 'juego' de probabilidades y que lo más importante es situarlas primero a nuestro favor; luego no importará si buscas un 2%, un 5% o un 10%, porque la propia efectividad del sistema lo hará viable.

Cada cual tiene su sistema con el que define su opertativa, todos válidos siempre que den resultados. Es la grandeza de este mundo y nos recuerda que pese a luchar contra el mercado nuestro primer enemigo seremos siempre nosotros mismos.


----------



## atman (27 Oct 2011)

Recuerden que en USA se acerca el momento de volver a votar recortes, reformas y tal... y de momento la cosa pinta chungga... aunque no descarten que antes nos lleven algo más arriba...

Yo esta tard estuve en el dentista y... no se que mi%#da me pusieron... que volví para casa pensando en tirones de 100 puntos en el SP y yo con 10 contratos. Creo que tuve algún momento inspirado y todo... Por desgracia ya pasó... jajaja....


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (27 Oct 2011)

Buenos y alcistas dias,

todo solucionado el sarko a las 4.15 horas ha dicho que esto esta arreglado, quenosemepreocupen que aqui paz y despues gloria, pues et voila, los cortos mal, los largos bien, pero eso si, igual el lunes ya nos hemos olvidado de la buena nueva, o quizas antes que ya sabemos como andamos de seguirdad en los mercados.

Uno que es previsor al cierre americano ya intuia algo, buena suerte ahi fuera la necesitaran.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (27 Oct 2011)

Er da en 6150, no digo na y lo digo to.


----------



## pollastre (27 Oct 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Er da en 6150, no digo na y lo digo to.



Ese M5, que viene, que viene ::


----------



## mataresfacil (27 Oct 2011)

chinito. que hace usted con una foto de mi casa y mi coche en el avatar?, le comunico que enseñar eso es un delito, un escandalo hacia mi persona y mi intimidad y bla bla bla.


----------



## pecata minuta (27 Oct 2011)

Coño, en IG markets viene el IBEX a 9100. Mis SAN, que me las quitan de las manos.


----------



## R3v3nANT (27 Oct 2011)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Coño, en IG markets viene el IBEX a 9100. Mis SAN, que me las quitan de las manos.



Los damnificados por el SAN hacemos fiesta de inauguración en el yat.... ouch, casi lo digo ::

Tócala otra vez SAN :baba:

Buenos días y tal.



Edit: PD: Por qué no piramidaría :XX:


----------



## Vokiabierto (27 Oct 2011)

> "Lo más probable es que los mercados reaccionen mal a las necesidades impuestas a España, tanto en las cotizaciones de la banca en Bolsa como en la prima de riesgo de la deuda. En algunos casos hay margen para conseguir ese dinero en el mercado, pero en otros no va a quedar más remedio que acudir al fondo de rescate español o europeo", explicó José Carlos Díez, economista jefe de Intermoney. "No son buenas noticias", cerró.



La banca española, estigmatizada · ELPAÍS.com


----------



## ponzi (27 Oct 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> No, aprende palmando, y mucho, es la única forma de purgar esa sensación gacelera llamada euforia, luego te volverás más eso, cabroncete. Los mejores traders del mundo (Ray Barros, FM, etc) han aprendido como Rocky, besando la lona..



Buenos días señores.
Ya, me conozco como va esto, el año que empece a entrar en serio en la bolsa y la primera y ultima vez apalancado perdí 800 de golpe que para una apuesta de 4000 es mucho. Aun así cuando uno se juega el dinerosiempre queda ese recuerdo y la idea de que puede volver a pasar. Me cuesta ser tan frió para que me de igual y también que debo tener reciente lo del 2009. aun tengo mucho que aprender. Rocky al final perdió no??espero no acabar así jajaja


----------



## orcblin (27 Oct 2011)

pues yo creo que el SAN y el BBVA se van a forrar, 

dentro de poco quedarán sólo quedaran 4 o 5 bancos en españa y adios a la competencia.


----------



## sirpask (27 Oct 2011)

Otro dia molon!... Recuerden mañana hay EPA.


----------



## vyk (27 Oct 2011)

orcblin dijo:


> pues yo creo que el SAN y el BBVA se van a forrar,
> 
> dentro de poco quedarán sólo quedaran 4 o 5 bancos en españa y adios a la competencia.



Totalmente de acuerdo.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (27 Oct 2011)

En ig el ibex roza el 9130, cortos con ojete-calor intenso.


Yo con el m1 me conformo Sr.Pollastre, los hermanos mayores a malvados especuladoreh como usted, que necesitan de 4 puertas para meter a la mujer, la suegra y la hermana de la mujer. 

A mi como si no lleva asiento de copiloto.


----------



## ponzi (27 Oct 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Si, sé que me pueden ventilar 300 € por negarme a ir más allá (tampoco recomiendo + de 1 corto, mientras no vea confirmación en formaciones de velas, impulsos bajistas o figuras, que de eso se trata, de esperar y esos dobles techos que se asoman por el horizonte), pero tampoco quiero que el gran jefe de los leónidas de repente se tire cuesta abajo sin avisar y no poder gozarlo que con esta congestión velista también puede ocurrir.
> Hay lo que hay, que también mantiene el tinglado, es decir, el dividendo de principios de noviembre de Santander, de Inditex (2/11), tef del 7/11 y de los gordos europeos (Gaz France, deutsche bank y compañía), pero que en seguida vendrán los profit warning más sonados de estos año y ni van a esperar a eso, que ya lo habrán descontado cuando lo anuncien. Al loro, que no estamos tan mal..estamos peor.



Ojo que el dividendo de san ya lo dieron creo que el 17 de octubre, en noviembre es solo la conversión de los derechos por acciones


----------



## The Hellion (27 Oct 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> En ig el ibex roza el 9130, cortos con ojete-calor intenso.
> 
> 
> Yo con el m1 me conformo Sr.Pollastre, los hermanos mayores a malvados especuladoreh como usted, que necesitan de 4 puertas para meter a la mujer, la suegra y la hermana de la mujer.
> ...



¿Qué, le han dicho que empiece a flotar la idea de que los asientos son un extra? :XX:

Esto de compartir asesores con Ryanair no puede acabar bien :XX::XX:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (27 Oct 2011)

Er da en 6230 sigo sin decir na, y diciendolo to.

Quien se hubiera puesto largo por un casual en el nivel del mensaje primo de este, estaria ganando ahora mismo, 2230€ por contrato, que no esta mal. Y desde el 5996, no se lo digo que me voy a hablar con el jefe.............

edito: @ Sr. the Hellion, en esta casa cobramos hasta poner o quitar el anagrama, por ideas de cobrar no sera, no :XX::XX:


----------



## R3v3nANT (27 Oct 2011)

Por favod alejad a los menores de las pantallas, me estoy tocando


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Oct 2011)

Ya lo pense que estaba chungo para los cortos desde que ayer recuperará el SP,


----------



## ponzi (27 Oct 2011)

Ostia 

TEF a 15,52 
SAN a 6,23

Que objetivo de venta y de stop recomendais?


----------



## bertok (27 Oct 2011)

cuidado porque de momento puede ser poco más que una extensión para luego viajar solos.


----------



## ghkghk (27 Oct 2011)

Vaya tela... Y yo fuera del mercado...


----------



## pollastre (27 Oct 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> En ig el ibex roza el 9130, cortos con ojete-calor intenso.
> 
> 
> Yo con el m1 me conformo Sr.Pollastre, los hermanos mayores a malvados especuladoreh como usted, que necesitan de 4 puertas para meter a la mujer, la suegra y la hermana de la mujer.
> ...




Hoyga, respecto a su avatar... ¿son cosas mías o sus malvados jefes bávaros-bárbaros han copiado vilmente la casa que aparece en la publicidad de MI coche para publicitar los suyos? ::


----------



## ponzi (27 Oct 2011)

Cuanta deuda griega tiene el san??entre la quita del 50%...los inmuebles que se ha comido porque nadie le quiere dar mas del 60% sobre su oferta. alguien sabe cuantos millones tiene que provisionar o conseguir para su balance para que no quite el dividendo? con un ratio de capital de máxima calidad del 9%


----------



## Yo2k1 (27 Oct 2011)

Esto es de locos. 
La banca estigmatizada o quebrada, da igual. 
Nos dice la UE que tenemos activos tóxicos para arrasar Fukusima. 
Crédit crunch aumentado al tener los bancos que recapitalizarse. 
Un euro de cada cuatro en la UE son de la banca española. 
Y así todo mas o menos. Cumbre que deja muy tocada a España? 
Y fiesta?????? 
O están intentando atrapar dinero y van a pegar el mayor pelotazo hacia abajo nunca visto o no entiendo nada. 
Si es un bull trap tremendo, tendría "cierto sentido", si no lo es, pues esto es de traca.


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Oct 2011)

Ayer me pille unas Aixtron , para compensar unas cagadas de cortos de Intel

Ahora mismo subiendo más de un 8%

Acciones alemanas, alemanaaaaas , ...¡¡las mejores!! (voz de Jose Luis López Vazquez)


----------



## Mulder (27 Oct 2011)

A los buenos días!

En mi modesta opinión y con este supergap de apertura ya está todo el pescado vendido.

Pónganse el paracaidas...


----------



## ghkghk (27 Oct 2011)

Mataría por poder ponerle unos cortos a BBVA.


----------



## sirpask (27 Oct 2011)

Ya estoy fuera!!!!!!! yujuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu

Ya tengo pa 20 cubatas este finde en una buena discotecaaa huahuahua, con ginebra de esa que poneis aki de vez en cuando


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (27 Oct 2011)

...mejor ponganse cortos en el dax, si lo hubieran hecho desde por ejemplo el 6225 ahora ganarian 412.5 € por contrato, que no esta mal.

Y ahora aparecera el señor Fran200, como si lo viera. Pongo stop franista.


----------



## Claca (27 Oct 2011)

Vale, esto no me lo esperaba... ¿A qué no adivináis donde ha parado el IBEX?

Pista:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...l-ibex-35-octubre-2011-a-247.html#post5181913


----------



## MariscosRecio (27 Oct 2011)

jODER!!Acabo de volver de llevar a la niña al colegio y cuando he vuelto......menudo susto, se han pasado mis SL por el forro de los cojones de los leones... mas perdidas al canto!

Tenia razón el SrPollastre el avatar tengo que cambiarlo


----------



## Yo2k1 (27 Oct 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Mataría por poder ponerle unos cortos a BBVA.



Solo?
Esto o pega un bajón como la quita griega o no hay quien se lo coma. 
Un varapalo a la banca como lo de esta madrugada y suben?
Y ni han descontando los tóxicos del inmobiliario. Lo dicho, sin tener ni idea, hoy si me huele a que esto se tiene que ir mucho mas abajo y que están engañando y tocando techos para dar un giro y dejar mucha gente pillada. Y repito, solo me huele y sin tener ni idea.


----------



## ghkghk (27 Oct 2011)

Cortos en Acciona a 70,20. A ver si me entra.

PD: Edito para decir que se me ha vuelto a ir el tres, cojones! Ayer OHL y hoy Acciona. Y todo por compras a precio limidado ¡por dos céntimos!


----------



## bertok (27 Oct 2011)

Yo2k1 dijo:


> Solo?
> Esto o pega un bajón como la quita griega o no hay quien se lo coma.
> Un varapalo a la banca como lo de esta madrugada y suben?
> Y ni han descontando los tóxicos del inmobiliario. Lo dicho, sin tener ni idea, hoy si me huele a que esto se tiene que ir mucho mas abajo y que están engañando y tocando techos para dar un giro y dejar mucha gente pillada. Y repito, solo me huele y sin tener ni idea.



horno, gacelas, asar.


----------



## orcblin (27 Oct 2011)

ponzi dijo:


> Cuanta deuda griega tiene el san??entre la quita del 50%...los inmuebles que se ha comido porque nadie le quiere dar mas del 60% sobre su oferta. alguien sabe cuantos millones tiene que provisionar o conseguir para su balance para que no quite el dividendo? con un ratio de capital de máxima calidad del 9%



según esto BBVA cifra en 7.087 millones sus necesidades de capital | elmundo.es



> El Santander ha anunciado este jueves que tiene el objetivo de llegar en 2010 a un ratio de core capital del 10%, un punto por encima del exigido por las nuevas normas europeas.
> Lo hará, según ha informado la entidad, *"sin ampliar capital y manteniendo la política de dividendos"*. El Santander reparte la mitad de sus ganancias entre los accionistas, con 60 céntimos por acción al año.



ahora si te crees o no lo que diga el santander es cosa tuya.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (27 Oct 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Acciones alemanas, alemanaaaaas , ...¡¡las mejores!! (voz de Jose Luis López Vazquez)



.
QUE risa ...

Y que coña de mercado, francamente.


----------



## ponzi (27 Oct 2011)

¿Le creéis? el tito botín no se en que país multicolor debe vivir.
No se como llamara al último dividendo que he recibido... ver para creer

El Santander ganó 5.303 millones hasta septiembre (-13%) y logrará un

El banco aseguró que alcanzará este objetivo, un punto más del requerido por las autoridades europeas, sin necesidad de llevar a cabo ninguna ampliación y manteniendo su política de retribución al ccionista, que supone la la distribución de 0,60 euros por acción en 2011.


----------



## Mulder (27 Oct 2011)

Yo2k1 dijo:


> Solo?
> Esto o pega un bajón como la quita griega o no hay quien se lo coma.
> Un varapalo a la banca como lo de esta madrugada y suben?
> Y ni han descontando los tóxicos del inmobiliario. Lo dicho, sin tener ni idea, hoy si me huele a que esto se tiene que ir mucho mas abajo y que están engañando y tocando techos para dar un giro y dejar mucha gente pillada. Y repito, solo me huele y sin tener ni idea.



El problema de los fundamentales es que si no se sabe porque sube tampoco se va a saber porqué va a bajar.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (27 Oct 2011)

Si alguno puede ver la tv francesa en el matinal informativo, estan santificando poco menos a Monsieur Sarkozy. Ha salvado a la Europa, a su banca, y al pueblo frances. Nada hay que temer. Estos gabachos me encantan.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (27 Oct 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Hoyga, respecto a su avatar... ¿son cosas mías o sus malvados jefes bávaros-bárbaros han copiado vilmente la casa que aparece en la publicidad de MI coche para publicitar los suyos? ::



.
Pollastre, quite esa foto, que se ve el punto flaco de SU flamante coche:




> El maletero tiene una capacidad de 317 l, que puede llegar a 886 l si se abaten los respaldos de los asientos posteriores. Es una cifra muy inferior a la del CLS (495 l), el A5 Sportback (480 l), el Quattroporte (450 l) y el Panamera (432 l). La pieza que lo separa del habitáculo se puede desplazar.





::

Tiene menos maletero que un Opel Corsa, pero claro, ya suponemos que a Vd., con que le quepa la VISA GoldPremium ...

:8:


----------



## Silenciosa (27 Oct 2011)

Fuera de IAG me ha saltado la orden de venta.

Me recupero del chufo de técnicas¡¡

Qué ha pasado??


----------



## ponzi (27 Oct 2011)

orcblin dijo:


> según esto BBVA cifra en 7.087 millones sus necesidades de capital | elmundo.es
> 
> 
> 
> ahora si te crees o no lo que diga el santander es cosa tuya.



Si el bbva necesita eso no me quiero ni imaginar a cuanto puede ascender la cifra del san entre pisos, quita, madoff, lehman al tito botin ya le conocemos le gusta estar en todos los tinglados. Sigo sin fiarme de el, igual que cuando aseguraba que un negocio redondo era comprar convertibles a 14(visto desde su perspectiva si lo era) o que al año siguiente el san estaría a mas de 16-18


----------



## ghkghk (27 Oct 2011)

Corto con mil acciones a T5. Servicio a la patria lo llaman.


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Oct 2011)

bertok dijo:


> horno, gacelas, asar.



Si es que ya hasta los leoncios tienen un botón para hacerlo automático...


----------



## sirpask (27 Oct 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Fuera de IAG me ha saltado la orden de venta.
> 
> Me recupero del chufo de técnicas¡¡
> 
> Qué ha pasado??



Pues que parece que Europa va bien...


----------



## pollastre (27 Oct 2011)

El control de tracción anticipando posible pepinazo inminente en el DAX:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (27 Oct 2011)

Impas antes de la caida? acumulacion para seguir subiendo? Lo primero no?

Sr.Pollastre es todo marketing, de componente aspiracional, te estan haciendo ver que con ese coche, es porque tendras esa casa, y la mujer esbelta, con hijos perfectos. Ya le digo que todo mentira. Prestamos para la compra del coche a 7 años al 15 tae, con aval de la pension de la madre. Mujer visillera total, con mechas y el tanga del mercadillo negro con purpurina.

La casa es de un tal señor Zuloman, que como no alquila ya nada a los pobres pagacontratosdelR4, ahora la alquila a casas de coches para que tiren unas fotillos, y asi hacer que malvados especuladoreh se compren AM, y asiaticos aburridos en el curro que no venden coches se gastan lo poco que vende en contratos del dax.


----------



## ghkghk (27 Oct 2011)

Mantequerias Bilderberg dijo:


> Perdonen señores esta intromisión, ¿alguno de ustedes trabaja con Renta 4 y tiene acceso a su web? No tengo acceso y tampoco telefonicamente puedo contactar con estos Hijos***********************




He leido que están teniendo problemas... Total, en una mañana como está, así planita... ::


----------



## Silenciosa (27 Oct 2011)

O sea, que vamos a ver ostias como panes hoy no?

Resumiendo, vaya...


----------



## pollastre (27 Oct 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> El control de tracción anticipando posible pepinazo inminente en el DAX:




Hora del aviso del TC: 9:37 ; Dax = 6222

A las 9:45, Dax = 6240

Vamos a mover el módulo de TC, de beta a producción, me parece a mí ::


edit: y espera que nos vamos al 6250+


----------



## ghkghk (27 Oct 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> O sea, que vamos a ver ostias como panes hoy no?
> 
> Resumiendo, vaya...




A ciencia cierta es difícil decirlo, pero que si estuviera dentro mi stop estaría 0.00000000000000001 euros por debajo de la cotización actual del valor, seguro.


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Oct 2011)

No sé, yo creo que el SP puede tener gasofa para los 1290

Hoy salen además el dato del PIB usano y paro, y eso puede menear el árbol


----------



## Claca (27 Oct 2011)

A decir verdad, probablemente todavía le quede algo de subida en el muy corto plazo, durante esta y alguna otra sesión.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (27 Oct 2011)

Bueno yo por hoy ya he cerrado la operativa, ahora se pueden ir al 6338 o hasta el 6550 o al 6080, que a mi plin, eso si, les leo que me jarto a reir.


----------



## atman (27 Oct 2011)

Mi "idea" para el SP es que entre hoy y mañana veremos un nuevo máximo, luego... volveremos a por la merienda.


----------



## univac (27 Oct 2011)

Fuera de Carrefour con otro 3% tocando el primer objetivo marcado en 19,05. Veremos como evoluciona y si sigue escalando, por ahora respeta el canal alcista.


----------



## R3v3nANT (27 Oct 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Hora del aviso del TC: 9:37 ; Dax = 6222
> 
> A las 9:45, Dax = 6240
> 
> ...



gacela no entender a hombre blanco, si están empapelando cómo va a subir más?


----------



## Silenciosa (27 Oct 2011)

Yo me quedo con mis matildes..por ahora y a ver que pasa aquí.

Estos subidones tiene que estar dopados y a mi mi mamá me decía que las dronjas son malas.


----------



## R3v3nANT (27 Oct 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Yo me quedo con mis matildes..por ahora y a ver que pasa aquí.
> 
> Estos subidones tiene que estar dopados y a mi mi mamá me decía que las dronjas son malas.



Yo la droja me la pongo en el cola cao.

Droja en el cola cao


----------



## pollastre (27 Oct 2011)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> gacela no entender a hombre blanco, si están empapelando cómo va a subir más?



Gacela deber pensar en términos automovilísticos. Brum Brum. Gran tren metal de hombre blanco, Ud. saber.

Si control de tracción tener barras negativas : índice querer bajar . Si tener barras positivas, índice querer subir.

Si control de tracción tener barras grandes: al índice costarle mucho traccionar, peligro moderado, ojo avizor.

Si además de grandes, barras ser de color rojo : tracción nula, bisonte resbalar en hielo de la estepa, peligro inminente... hombre blanco en las cercanías.

Así resume Manitú pues: Si barras ser: negativas, grandes y de color rojo => índice querer bajar, intentarlo, pero no traccionar. PELIGRO, porque índices vengativos ser, y si querer andar y no poder, revolverse cual bisonte zulomaniático en dirección contraria con violencia de 1000 bisontes en estampida.

Así me lo contó mi padre, y a mi padre contar el padre de su padre, desde la noche de los tiempos.


----------



## locojaen (27 Oct 2011)

Los 9080 del Sr. Claca han sido clavados por dos veces...

Me uno a la solicitud de R3v3nANT, a ojos gacelarios la gráfica de Pollastre muestra mucha sangre... pero parece que sigue la música....

Edit: por un minuto la respuesta jeje!


----------



## Claca (27 Oct 2011)

Claca dijo:


> TL5 (ya verás que lo vemos muy parecido):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aunque no han dejado aplicar stop, el análisis era correcto y nos hemos ido directos a los 4,90. Ahora ya vuelve a estar a merced del canal bajista de medio plazo, a ver qué hace.


----------



## vyk (27 Oct 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Yo me quedo con mis matildes..por ahora y a ver que pasa aquí.
> 
> Estos subidones tiene que estar dopados y a mi mi mamá me decía que las dronjas son malas.



Yo también. He decidido que cobraré dividendo y después decidiré.

A ver si recupero mis pérdidas de San.

La duda es si deshacerme de BME y Ferrovial.


----------



## pecata minuta (27 Oct 2011)

Yo también fuera de las SAN que compré ayer, tengo unas pocas que las aguanto hasta la semana que viene, cuando me conviertan los derechos en acciones, y así me quedo con liquidez por si hay guano.

Desde el 27 de septiembre, he obtenido unas plusvalías del 4,5%, una vez descontadas comisiones, me imagino que para algunos será una porquería pero para mi es mucho, no sólo no perder sino encima ganar, de las 9 operaciones, las 9 han terminado en beneficio. Ah, y es dinero real, que creo que también es importante. :Aplauso::Aplauso:

Estoy re-aprendiendo, quitandome malas costumbres que en el pasado hicieron que perdiera bastante dinero, todavía me falta muuucho, pero bueno. Mi punto débil: saber cuando salir, aunque parezca una tontería, pero una vez que estás dentro de un valor, y estás en beneficio, parece lo más fácil del mundo, pues no, para mi es lo más complicado, ¿salir a mercado cuando ha alcanzado el objetivo mental? ¿poner un SL dinámico? ¿poner un SL ajustado y si da un vuelco salir? Y que decir cuando dejas abierta la posición de un día para otro, con los gaps de apertura estás vendido.

Maese Pollastre, esto para usted será muy sencillo, pero es que aquí algunos jugamos en ligas inferiores...


----------



## The Hellion (27 Oct 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Impas antes de la caida? acumulacion para seguir subiendo? Lo primero no?
> 
> Sr.Pollastre es todo marketing, de componente aspiracional, te estan haciendo ver que con ese coche, es porque tendras esa casa, y la mujer esbelta, con hijos perfectos. Ya le digo que todo mentira. Prestamos para la compra del coche a 7 años al 15 tae, con aval de la pension de la madre. Mujer visillera total, con mechas y el tanga del mercadillo negro con purpurina.
> 
> La casa es de un tal señor Zuloman, que como no alquila ya nada a los pobres pagacontratosdelR4, ahora la alquila a casas de coches para que tiren unas fotillos, y asi hacer que malvados especuladoreh se compren AM, y asiaticos aburridos en el curro que no venden coches se gastan lo poco que vende en contratos del dax.



Es cierto que el marketing aspiracional es un arma de doble filo, porque a veces te hace ver a qué aspiras realmente 







:XX::XX:


----------



## Silenciosa (27 Oct 2011)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Yo también fuera de las SAN que compré ayer, tengo unas pocas que las aguanto hasta la semana que viene, cuando me conviertan los derechos en acciones, y así me quedo con liquidez por si hay guano.
> 
> Desde el 27 de septiembre, he obtenido unas plusvalías del 4,5%, una vez descontadas comisiones, me imagino que para algunos será una porquería pero para mi es mucho, no sólo no perder sino encima ganar, de las 9 operaciones, las 9 han terminado en beneficio. Ah, y es dinero real, que creo que también es importante. :Aplauso::Aplauso:
> 
> ...



Lo nuestro ni llega ni a pachanga con amigotes comparando con el nivelón del hilo :XX:

Ya llegaremos...


----------



## pollastre (27 Oct 2011)

pecata minuta dijo:


> :
> 
> Maese Pollastre, esto para usted será muy sencillo, pero es que aquí algunos jugamos en ligas inferiores...




No, pecatísima... lo que pasa es que he olvidado la cortesía: antes de postear un indicador de estos que me invento con una servilleta y un bolígrafo mientras estoy tomándome un vino, debería... haber explicado cómo funciona ::

El control de tracción no es un indicador al uso; indica el "grip" (agarre, en jerga del motor) que tiene el precio. Tiene en cuenta tropecientos parámetros y varios algoritmos, de cara a averiguar si las "intenciones" del precio están siendo respetadas.

Si, por ejemplo, el precio quiere bajar y baja poco, entonces está traccionando mal. Consecuentemente, las barras del TC aumentan de tamaño, mostrando que al precio "le cuesta" moverse.

Si quiere bajar y baja aún menos, las barras aumentan de tamaño progresivamente => cada vez el precio tracciona peor. (símil: es como cuando un coche patina en el hielo: quiere andar, pero no puede.)

Si los algoritmos alcanzan un determinado punto crítico, las barras pasan a color rojo: el reversal es inminente.

Por esa razón, esas barras negativas (el precio quería bajar) , grandes (traccionaba mal desde hacía rato) y rojas (ojete-calor, la tracción es casi cero, peligro inminente) daban un reversal inmediato, como así ha ocurrido ( + 25 pips ).


----------



## R3v3nANT (27 Oct 2011)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Yo también fuera de las SAN que compré ayer, tengo unas pocas que las aguanto hasta la semana que viene, cuando me conviertan los derechos en acciones, y así me quedo con liquidez por si hay guano.
> 
> Desde el 27 de septiembre, he obtenido unas plusvalías del 4,5%, una vez



¿Es muy indiscreto preguntar el precio en que nos ha abandonado? :rolleye:


----------



## ghkghk (27 Oct 2011)




----------



## Claca (27 Oct 2011)

En mi opinión se alcanzarán los 9.150 antes de ver recortes significativos.


----------



## pecata minuta (27 Oct 2011)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> ¿Es muy indiscreto preguntar el precio en que nos ha abandonado? :rolleye:



Compradas 6,02 - Vendidas 6,18 (SL)

Pero tranquilo, todavía tengo otras 1300 en cartera, para ir a la JGA y tal... así que sigo en el y-a-t-e, aunque me quedo en mi camarote, je je je.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (27 Oct 2011)

No se caliente, traduzco malvado especulador-gacelacomprasan

Viene un tren, el coche en medio de la via, quiere salir, patinan las ruedas, no sale no sale, pues se lo lleva el tren. Esto en la junta del san, no pasa, alli no hay trenes, es un auditorio, como mucho el susto de ver al señor Alfredo Saez, pero poco mas.


----------



## Claca (27 Oct 2011)

OHL... una pena, ayer vendí en el techo del canal pensando que era Dios y que pronto aparecería en mi panel de usuario un botón de baneo universal, y hoy veo como sube otro 4%. La siguiente zona de venta, en el cortísimo plazo, serían los 21,30. Cosas de Claca.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (27 Oct 2011)

The Hellion dijo:


> Es cierto que el marketing aspiracional es un arma de doble filo, porque a veces te hace ver a qué aspiras realmente
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se esta usted ganando un reporte, como se atreve a decir esas..............ya ya se ha ido mi jefe, es que se pone detras de mi, a ver si defiendo a la marca, como los ciberpepiños sabe.

A mi los porsche me gustan, me gustan mucho, pero no los vendo, asi que me gustan los bmw mas, ya me entienden. Esos tios cuando todo dios refrigeraba por liquido, iban ellos y refrigeraron por aire, con dos cojones.


----------



## aksarben (27 Oct 2011)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> Tiene menos maletero que un Opel Corsa, pero claro, ya suponemos que a Vd., con que le quepa la VISA GoldPremium ...



Tener algo inferior a una Centurion Double Plus es de pobres.


----------



## pecata minuta (27 Oct 2011)

Pollastre, gracias por la explicación. Yo me refería más bien a que me da coraje explicar aquí mis cuitas de gacela, cuando el nivel del hilo está tan alto... y por otra parte quería contestar a cierto señor, que desdeña las operaciones con beneficio <2% (antes de entrar en el valor debe de saber ya cuanto va a ganar, pollastre hagase con esa maquinita y retire la niña), ya que me doy con un canto en los dientes por ganar un 4,5% mensual el primer mes de haber empezado de nuevo "en serio".

Solo espero que cuando empiece a jugar con dinero de verdad, nos lo cuente y relate sus entradas y salidas a tiempo real como hacen aquí muchos foreros de los que él se ríe.


----------



## darwinn (27 Oct 2011)

Claca dijo:


> OHL... una pena, ayer vendí en el techo del canal pensando que era Dios y que pronto aparecería en mi panel de usuario un botón de baneo universal, y hoy veo como sube otro 4%. La siguiente zona de venta, en el cortísimo plazo, serían los 21,30. Cosas de Claca.



Yo hice más o menos algo parecido pensando que hoy no subiría más. Pero que nos quiten lo bailado


----------



## univac (27 Oct 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


>



Hoy si le acompaño contra la Esteban, ya tocando la resistencia y esperando que respete el canal. Por ahora tiene el gandalf ahi en los 4.95-6


----------



## Mr. Brightside (27 Oct 2011)

Lo siento por MariscosRecio, está Telebasura en la "ionosfera".


----------



## ghkghk (27 Oct 2011)

Imagínese corto hoy en MTS Mr. Brightside...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (27 Oct 2011)

Ahora con tiempo me gustaria explicar algo que dije por aqui y podria parecer coña, o algun tipo de broma, pero nada mas lejos de la realidad y como muestra tenemos el dia de hoy, me refiero a la entrada en bancos franceses y alemanes, siempre desde el punto de vista de la especulacion pura y dura, que es como entiendo yo el casino-timo bursatil. Podria parecer una locura, pero entrar en niveles del DB, BNP de dias o semanas anteriores me parecia bueno, y como no soy de decir cosas si no estoy seguro de las mismas, y a seguro que refiero cuando el pajarito me dice que si o si, pues no me repito donde mucha gente puede leerme y quien sabe hacer caso.

Bien, con la variedad de productos de igmarkets he ido haciendo esto que vengo diciendo, probar cfds sobre DB y BNP, pocas acciones, pero no ha ido nada mal.

Yo la bolsa no la entiendo para un plazo de mas de 6 meses, y en estos tiempos de ahora, no se si seria bueno decir a mas de 6 semanas o sesiones, pero lo que es seguro es que si ustedes buscan en el sector financiero entradas, no iria al bbva o san, bancos que cotizan al 40% de maximos, si no a los que cotizan en el rango de 10-25% de maximos, y cuando ademas tienes el dinero depositado en su moneda nacional.

Esos cortos a Mediaset me apunto, que me gusta ir en procesion, ademas hoy llueve, y cuando llueve la gente no compra coches. Lo peor es que cuando hace sol tampoco.


----------



## Claca (27 Oct 2011)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Pollastre, gracias por la explicación. Yo me refería más bien a que me da coraje explicar aquí mis cuitas de gacela, cuando el nivel del hilo está tan alto... y por otra parte quería contestar a cierto señor, que desdeña las operaciones con beneficio <2% (antes de entrar en el valor debe de saber ya cuanto va a ganar, pollastre hagase con esa maquinita y retire la niña), ya que me doy con un canto en los dientes por ganar un 4,5% mensual el primer mes de haber empezado de nuevo "en serio".
> 
> Solo espero que cuando empiece a jugar con dinero de verdad, nos lo cuente y relate sus entradas y salidas a tiempo real como hacen aquí muchos foreros de los que él se ríe.



Pecata, el hilo no tiene tanto nivel como parece. Si eres gacela, sinceramente, es porque quieres y no te esfuerzas lo suficiente. Yo mismo acabo de desarrollar mi propio sistema automatizado para el trading, dos minutos y pico, Pollastre es un exagerado:


----------



## morgan (27 Oct 2011)

univac dijo:


> Hoy si le acompaño contra la Esteban, ya tocando la resistencia y esperando que respete el canal. Por ahora tiene el gandalf ahi en los 4.95-6



Yo voy corto en 4,953. A ver si se tira el rollo y baja a los 4,80.


----------



## ghkghk (27 Oct 2011)

Votin, esto algo valdrá ¿no? ¿o sólo contamos caja y oficinas?


TÉCNICAS REUNIDAS

Cierra el mayor contrato de su historia con la petrolera Tüpras en Turquía
Jueves, 27 de Octubre del 2011 - 10:45:07

Tüpras y Técnicas Reunidas (TR) firmaron hoy los documentos contractuales pendientes referentes a la financiación del proyecto de modernización de la refinería de Izmit (Residue Upgrading Project; RUP). Con esta firma, el contrato llave en mano entra en vigor. El contrato implica el desarrollo de la ingeniería, las compras de equipos y la construcción del proyecto.

El valor del contrato es de 2.404 millones de dólares y está previsto finalizar la ejecución del proyecto 36 meses después del comienzo de la construcción. En 2010, Técnicas Reunidas comenzó la ejecución de este proyecto bajo la modalidad de servicios, con la posterior posibilidad de conversión a llave en mano.


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Oct 2011)

Todos cortos en mamachichos...Esta historia ya me la sé como acaba.


----------



## R3v3nANT (27 Oct 2011)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Compradas 6,02 - Vendidas 6,18 (SL)
> 
> Pero tranquilo, todavía tengo otras 1300 en cartera, para ir a la JGA y tal... así que sigo en el y-a-t-e, aunque me quedo en mi camarote, je je je.



Me alegra saber que continúa con nosotros 

Yo tenía orden un par de céntimos por debajo del 0% que indicaba Claca, aunque parece que la apertura ha sido máximo diario y no querría estar abierto a las 4, tal vez ajuste e intente cerrar si se aproxima a máximos de apertura.
Que conste que llegarán a 6.50, pero no conmigo a bordo.


----------



## ghkghk (27 Oct 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Todos cortos en mamachichos...Esta historia ya me la sé como acaba.


----------



## morgan (27 Oct 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Todos cortos en mamachichos...Esta historia ya me la sé como acaba.



Yo ya le he preparado el té y las galletitas al negro de zuloman.


----------



## The Hellion (27 Oct 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Pecata, el hilo no tiene tanto nivel como parece. Si eres gacela, sinceramente, es porque quieres y no te esfuerzas lo suficiente. Yo mismo acabo de desarrollar mi propio sistema automatizado para el trading, dos minutos y pico, Pollastre es un exagerado:



Los colores esos tan LGBT, ¿son por lo del ojete-calor? (que ya, de paso, si alguien quiere explicar si significa algo más que lo obvio)...


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Oct 2011)

Claca, dime como ves el Bund a presente y a futuro. Me huelo que vamos a ver movimiento.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (27 Oct 2011)

Ahora fuera de coñas, en el tema Mediaset, circulan escenarios de vuelta de la publicidad a RTVE, lo que equivaldria a reducir la porcion de publicidad, que ya es de por si decrediente, a operadores grandes como Mediaset, Antena3television, Forta...


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Oct 2011)

morgan dijo:


> Yo ya le he preparado el té y las galletitas al negro de zuloman.



Con 3 cajas de Durex XXL le basta ::


----------



## VOTIN (27 Oct 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Votin, esto algo valdrá ¿no? ¿o sólo contamos caja y oficinas?
> 
> 
> TÉCNICAS REUNIDAS
> ...



Yo estoy fuera,he liquidado las acciones de SAN y TEL ,GANANCIAS DE 850€ NETOS
gran hilo ESTE ,PARDIEZ

Me ratifico en tecnicaS,LO VEREMOS EN 13


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (27 Oct 2011)

Verse claro que se vera, pero cuando, antes de ver los 45, o despues de ver los 45?


----------



## R3v3nANT (27 Oct 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Todos cortos en mamachichos...Esta historia ya me la sé como acaba.









[/URL]


----------



## Nico (27 Oct 2011)

Sin internet durante varias horas (cosas de Africa) y, cuando recupero la conexión e ingreso para ver qué sorpresas deparaba esta jornada me encuentro conque el maravilloso, excelso, extraordinario, fantástico, exageradamente generoso, imbatiblemente bello tiito Botín nos ha regalado parvas de dinero !!

Cierro el chiringo -es más, tal vez mañana ni abra- y me dedicaré a las cosas importantes de la vida.

Juro que me averguenza esto. No hay derecho. Ya ni son manzanitas... ahora regalan sandías y melones.

*SAN*ta María, 
muchas gracias por los favores recibidos
aleja del mi al negro de Zuloman,
envíame cada día un gráfico de Claca y dos traccionadores de Pollastre,
y que pacata no tenga que cambiar muchos pañales,
amén.

Señores... son maravillosos.


----------



## Caronte el barquero (27 Oct 2011)

bancos franceses han llegado a subir 10%...ahora no sé como va.


----------



## morgan (27 Oct 2011)

4,89.

Vamoosss, un poquito mas. 

Como dice Harry el sucio:" venga, alegrame el día".


----------



## VOTIN (27 Oct 2011)

Por mucha euforia que tengamos viene un año chungo y habra guano


----------



## Silenciosa (27 Oct 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Pecata, el hilo no tiene tanto nivel como parece. Si eres gacela, sinceramente, es porque quieres y no te esfuerzas lo suficiente. Yo mismo acabo de desarrollar mi propio sistema automatizado para el trading, dos minutos y pico, Pollastre es un exagerado:



Dejen a pollastre ya hombre¡¡¡ 

Lo de que debe ser vivir todo el día con el pensamiento permanente de aguantará el cristal?? no aguantará?

Eso es muy duro...un poco de empatía por favor.


----------



## univac (27 Oct 2011)

Pues por ahora el trenecito al que estamos montados va cuesta abajo...


----------



## ghkghk (27 Oct 2011)

Ay que a mamachicho aun le sacamos dinero... hoy.


----------



## pecata minuta (27 Oct 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Pecata, el hilo no tiene tanto nivel como parece. Si eres gacela, sinceramente, es porque quieres y _*no te esfuerzas lo suficiente*_. Yo mismo acabo de desarrollar mi propio sistema automatizado para el trading, dos minutos y pico, Pollastre es un exagerado:



Ainssss, que me riñe el profe.

1.- No tengo demasiado tiempo.
2.- Mis conocimientos informáticos son limitadísimos
3.- En diciembre empiezo a trabajar, y durante 7 horas, por la mañana, no tengo acceso a Internet (bueno, si, en el móvil, pero trabajando cara al público es imposible seguir el tema)

Yo soy gacela, lo tengo asumido, y no me quejo por ello, ya que es a lo que puedo aspirar por mis circunstancias. Me gusta seguir este hilo, aprendo cosas y me lo paso bien, pero no pretendo vivir de la bolsa. Solamente quiero ganar un dinerillo extra de vez en cuando. Y me revienta que el risto de los c-o-j-o-n-e-s venga aquí de listillo con su papertrading dando lecciones a todo el mundo.


----------



## Seren (27 Oct 2011)

Comprobado, los movimientos de BBVA son exactamente igual a los de SAN pero con un riesgo mayor de un 30%.


----------



## pecata minuta (27 Oct 2011)

morgan dijo:


> Yo ya le he preparado el té y las galletitas al negro de zuloman.



Si, usted encima dele energías... por lo menos que sean galletitas dietéticas


----------



## R3v3nANT (27 Oct 2011)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Y me revienta que el risto de los c-o-j-o-n-e-s venga aquí de listillo con su papertrading dando lecciones a todo el mundo.



Si usted es gacela imagínese a alguien que hace wc-papertrading, ahí seguro que nunca te salta el margin call y puedes piramidar hasta el infinito y más allá xDDD


----------



## morgan (27 Oct 2011)

univac dijo:


> Pues por ahora el trenecito al que estamos montados va cuesta abajo...



He bajado el stop a 4,91. Si arrea para arriba al menos me voy con mi 4-5% sobre lo invertido.

A ver si sigue bajando un poco más y dejamos correr ganancias.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (27 Oct 2011)

pecata minuta dijo:


> 3.- En diciembre empiezo a trabajar, y durante 7 horas, por la mañana, no tengo acceso a Internet (bueno, si, en el móvil, pero trabajando cara al público es imposible seguir el tema)



Si quiere desarrollara usted una habilidad que no cree, se lo garantizo yo, puedo firmar contratos de venta, al mismo tiempo que veo el daxie de reojo, e incluso aguanto a clientes cabreados, pocos eh que el jefe me lee :XX:, mientras me rio leyendo el hilo.


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Oct 2011)

Cuidado que el traction de pollastre está fangueando y puede salir por donde menos les gusta a los mamachicheros


----------



## pecata minuta (27 Oct 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Si quiere desarrollara usted una habilidad que no cree, se lo garantizo yo, puedo firmar contratos de venta, *al mismo tiempo que* veo el daxie de reojo, e incluso aguanto a clientes cabreados, pocos eh que el jefe me lee :XX:, mientras me rio leyendo el hilo.



¡chinito es una mujer!


----------



## R3v3nANT (27 Oct 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Si quiere desarrollara usted una habilidad que no cree, se lo garantizo yo, puedo firmar contratos de venta, al mismo tiempo que veo el daxie de reojo, e incluso aguanto a clientes cabreados, pocos eh que el jefe me lee :XX:, mientras me rio leyendo el hilo.





pecata minuta dijo:


> ¡chinito es una mujer!



Ahora lo entiendo todo, un cliente cabreado con un buen escote se torea muy bien. ::


----------



## tarrito (27 Oct 2011)

Damas y caballeros, somos "Tema Mítico"


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Oct 2011)

Monlovi dijo:


> Damas y caballeros, somos "Tema Mítico"



¿Mítico o Místico? ::


----------



## AssGaper (27 Oct 2011)

Ir a largos, para meses con CFD´s es una locura,el interés que te comen por día es alto.


----------



## Claca (27 Oct 2011)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Ainssss, que me riñe el profe.
> 
> 1.- No tengo demasiado tiempo.
> 2.- Mis conocimientos informáticos son limitadísimos
> ...



No te me enfades, que era broma, como eso que dices de las 7 horas de curro siendo funcionaria. Cada uno hace lo que quiere y puede, pues no todos tenemos las mismas obligaciones ni la disposición, y viendo tus últimas operaciones yo diría que puedes estar muy orgullosa de tu evolución, que es lo único que debe importarte.


----------



## Claca (27 Oct 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Claca, dime como ves el Bund a presente y a futuro. Me huelo que vamos a ver movimiento.



Cargo el gráfico y edito. Ya:







La figura de giro sigue ahí y en las próximas semanas, con mucha probabilidad, alcanzará el objetivo. Ahora bien, a corto plazo muestra divergencias con las bolsas y no cae lo que tendría que caer. En mi opinión, puede haber un susto hasta niveles cercanos a los 136,30 (que ya señalaba semanas atrás, si miráis los gráficos).

Por lo demás, más a largo plazo... Ya se verá, porque la subida ha sido muy vertical y podría volver al alza tras este giro. Tenía muchas esperanzas en que llegados a este punto el techo podría ser duradero, pero no han pasado varias cosas que tenía en mente y ya no lo veo tan claro ni probable, de hecho ahora me decanto por lo contrario, aunque estamos anticipando mucho.


----------



## ponzi (27 Oct 2011)

liquidadas las tef a 15'49 y las san van para largo. A este paso veo cada vez mas probable que asista a la jga del año que viene

Enviado desde mi GT-I5700 usando Tapatalk


----------



## LÁNGARO (27 Oct 2011)

IAG en 2 y yo como un ..... vendí ayer en 1.93


----------



## Silenciosa (27 Oct 2011)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> IAG en 2 y yo como un ..... vendí ayer en 1.93



Y yo en 1,94...y eso que Claca me dijo que llegarían a 2.

Pero echando cuentas en 1,94 era donde me sentía segura para salir.

Claca, ves como no te seguimos con fe ciega??

Aunque a veces deberíamos jajajaj


----------



## R3v3nANT (27 Oct 2011)

Fuera SAN 6.04-6.22.


----------



## Claca (27 Oct 2011)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...l-ibex-35-octubre-2011-a-179.html#post5150217

Bienvenido, hermano. Ahí hay un cubo con algo de agua y jabón, podrías limpiar el suelo de la Orden. Y digo podrías cuando evidentemente quiero decir limpia, y no te preocupues, que costará menos que purgar tu falta de fe :XX:

PD: Cuando termines, creo que el coche de bertok necesita una manita o dos de pintura.


----------



## morgan (27 Oct 2011)

Cago en su puta madre. Me saltó el stop.

Bueno, al menos pájaro en mano. 250 euros son 250 euros.


----------



## Yo2k1 (27 Oct 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Cargo el gráfico y edito. Ya:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Como ya comentamos hace un tiempo, ese techo y ese giro podria suponer la creacion de un suelo en la renta variable y que quizas ese seria el escenario que podriamos anticipar.
Piensas que se ha podido cambiar como dices? que a lo mejor sigue viendose como refugio y no es tal techo y asistimos a una caida en bolsa?

Yo desde anoche tambien veo mas probable, no cierto claro, pero si mas probable ese escenario. No me cuadra absolutamente nada de lo que esta pasando hoy, y eso como ha dicho Mulder, que los fundamentales no valen casi para nada, pero aun asi, no me cuadra.
Creo que con la situacion bancaria no puede tener mucho mas recorrido todo esto y que al final veo mas probable una seria correccion, y repito, por fundamentales, con lo que el techo del bono no seria ya el que hubiera marcado ese giro.
Pero como dices tiempo al tiempo, aunque antes si veia mas claro el techo en bono y suelo en variable, y ahora despues de los resultados de anoche, creo que por lo menos, aunque a posteriori si se creen condiciones para subir, me huele todo a una caida en picado.
Y repito, por favor, no hacerme ni caso, que no tengo ni idea de esto


----------



## 123456 (27 Oct 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Y yo en 1,94...y eso que Claca me dijo que llegarían a 2.
> 
> Pero echando cuentas en 1,94 era donde me sentía segura para salir.
> 
> ...



sigues con telefonica?
yo ahora misom ganaria 4 perras, demomento las aguanto


----------



## Claca (27 Oct 2011)

Yo2k1 dijo:


> Como ya comentamos hace un tiempo, ese techo y ese giro podria suponer la creacion de un suelo en la renta variable y que quizas ese seria el escenario que podriamos anticipar.
> Piensas que se ha podido cambiar como dices? que a lo mejor sigue viendose como refugio y no es tal techo y asistimos a una caida en bolsa?
> 
> Yo desde anoche tambien veo mas probable, no cierto claro, pero si mas probable ese escenario. No me cuadra absolutamente nada de lo que esta pasando hoy, y eso como ha dicho Mulder, que los fundamentales no valen casi para nada, pero aun asi, no me cuadra.
> ...



Sí, antes pensaba que ahí tendríamos un punto de inflexión muy importante en el tiempo, pero ahora no lo veo. Sí que pienso que, como mínimo, cumplirá con el objetivo, y entonces será cuestión de ver cómo llega el precio hasta la zona de soporte (y previsiblemente las bolsas en resistencias más serias). Si vuelve la euforia, parece que lo peor ya ha pasado, etc... no lo dudes, las caídas no habrán terminado, aunque si pasa lo contrario, será posible ver nuevos máximos en muchos índices.


----------



## univac (27 Oct 2011)

morgan dijo:


> Cago en su puta madre. Me saltó el stop.
> 
> Bueno, al menos pájaro en mano. 250 euros son 250 euros.



Has entrado apalancado hasta las cejas o vas montado en coches como los que postean por aqui?


----------



## pollastre (27 Oct 2011)

Monlovi dijo:


> Damas y caballeros, somos "Tema Mítico"


----------



## Claca (27 Oct 2011)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...l-ibex-35-octubre-2011-a-151.html#post5133439

Esta lo puso fácil, porque en todo momento se ha mantenido por encima del soporte, de modo que ningún stop hubiera saltado, ni siquiera el más ajustado.

Felicidades al usuario que las lleva tan bien compradas ;-)


----------



## pecata minuta (27 Oct 2011)

Que bien se lo montan.

Ayer una bajadita para que salten todos los SL de las gacelas, todos fuera. Esta mañana, subidita, después una pequeña bajadita para asustar, uy uy uy voy a soltar que esto va para abajo, así que los pocos que había dentro, sueltan, no sea que les desplumen las plusvalías.

Ya no quedan gacelas dentro, porque ninguna gacela se atreve a comprar en estos niveles. "Ha subido mucho, tiene que bajar, ya compraré cuando baje". Así que es el momento de que todo suba, ahora que solamente hay leoncios comprados.

¿Me equivoco?


----------



## morgan (27 Oct 2011)

univac dijo:


> Has entrado apalancado hasta las cejas o vas montado en coches como los que postean por aqui?



Que va. 6000 acciones pilladas por cfds. 4.953 - 4.912. 

Con las comisiones y tal, me quedan unos 200 napos.

Y edito para decir que me jode porque me he dado cuenta que el punto "por si las moscas" donde tenía que haberlo puesto era 4.92.


----------



## ghkghk (27 Oct 2011)

Claca dijo:


> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...l-ibex-35-octubre-2011-a-151.html#post5133439
> 
> Esta lo puso fácil, porque en todo momento se ha mantenido por encima del soporte, de modo que ningún stop hubiera saltado, ni siquiera el más ajustado.
> 
> Felicidades al usuario que las lleva tan bien compradas ;-)




Por Dios que no sea ABE que la tuve casi comprada, por Dios que no sea...









:ouch:


----------



## sirpask (27 Oct 2011)

Le podia dar Carlopez algo de dinero de publicidad a Claca pa que lo inviertiera en bolsa... y a repartir beneeficios..y perdidas jeje. Y que comentaran todas las jugadas XDD.

Yo ya la bolsa no la toco hasta el viernes despues de que den el dato de la EPA .. ni con palo...

China no confirma su participación en el fondo del billón


----------



## ghkghk (27 Oct 2011)

¿Alguien sabe algo de Pecata? No la leo desde hace un tiempo.


----------



## Pepe Broz (27 Oct 2011)

sirpask dijo:


> Yo ya la bolsa no la toco hasta el viernes despues de que den el dato de la EPA .. ni con palo...




La EPA le afecta a la bolsa lo mismo que la lluvia.


----------



## pecata minuta (27 Oct 2011)

Maldita sea, ya he borrado los 3939393939 mensajes que se han publicado a la vez, me daba error. Calopez lonchafinista en servidores.


----------



## vmmp29 (27 Oct 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> No, pecatísima... lo que pasa es que he olvidado la cortesía: antes de postear un indicador de estos que me invento con una servilleta y un bolígrafo mientras estoy tomándome un vino, debería... haber explicado cómo funciona ::
> 
> El control de tracción no es un indicador al uso; indica el "grip" (agarre, en jerga del motor) que tiene el precio. Tiene en cuenta tropecientos parámetros y varios algoritmos, de cara a averiguar si las "intenciones" del precio están siendo respetadas.
> 
> ...



algún dia de estos, podría decirlos algunos parámetros de su control de tracción si hace el favor:rolleye:


----------



## Claca (27 Oct 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Por Dios que no sea ABE que la tuve casi comprada, por Dios que no sea...
> 
> :ouch:



Todas estas, IAG, ABE..., están comentadas en riguroso directo, y en la mayoría de los casos con stop en el gráfico. Era cuestión de meterse y ser fiel al objetivo. Si no lo hemos hecho, no pasa nada, habrá más, y mientras hemos disfrutado de plusvalías en incursiones fugaces en el mercado, que tampoco está mal


----------



## univac (27 Oct 2011)

morgan dijo:


> Que va. 6000 acciones pilladas por cfds. 4.953 - 4.912.
> 
> Con las comisiones y tal, me quedan unos 200 napos.
> 
> Y edito para decir que me jode porque me he dado cuenta que el punto "por si las moscas" donde tenía que haberlo puesto era 4.92.



Es que yo hago movimientos modestitos. Si ganara 200 napos diarios no tendria que ir a currar, celebrelo :Aplauso:


----------



## AssGaper (27 Oct 2011)

Bien bien bien. Ayer pille todo lo siguiente a 3 minutos de cerrar sesión.
2 contratos de futuros ibex pillados en 8834 - sigue abierta con stop movil
5000 acciones mapfres pilladas a 2,57 y vendidas a 2.61
3000 sacyres pillados a 2.66, vendidas a 2,75

Entre ayer y hoy estoy que supuro lefa hasta por las orejas.


----------



## pollastre (27 Oct 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> algún dia de estos, podría decirlos algunos parámetros de su control de tracción si hace el favor:rolleye:



¿_Decirselos_? Claro, por supuesto. ¿En cuál de las 2417 líneas de código que tiene ese módulo concreto estaba pensando? :::bla:


----------



## Claca (27 Oct 2011)

Gráfico del DOW, el mismo que he colgado las anteriores veces:







La verdad es que tengo que reconocer que el mercado USA, con la excpeción del NASDAQ, me ha descolocado un poco por la fortaleza que ha demostrado. Bueno, ahora parece que el DOW se dirige hacia ese especie de canal bajista tan leve -porque estamos anticipando- que pintaba la semana pasada. Si frena, es posible que logre provocar un recorte, pero será de un solo uso, al siguiente ya será superado.


----------



## ghkghk (27 Oct 2011)

¿Volveríais a entrar en McD que tantas alegrías me ha dado?


----------



## R3v3nANT (27 Oct 2011)

Aquí todos cargados de botas y el que lo está haciendo rematadamente bien es el BBVA.


----------



## Claca (27 Oct 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¿Volveríais a entrar en McD que tantas alegrías me ha dado?



Sigue fuerte, ya te comenté que no me sorprendería verla en los 100$. Ahora bien, a muy corto está en resistencia clarísima (veremos si hoy rompe, pienso que no, pero decir esto es una estupidez). Lo mejor sería intentar aprovechar un recorte para entrar. Veremos si realmente el mercado quiere recortar ahora que todo parece despejado para subir.


----------



## Silenciosa (27 Oct 2011)

123456 dijo:


> sigues con telefonica?
> yo ahora misom ganaria 4 perras, demomento las aguanto



Yo le saco pasta pero prefiero aguantarlas.


----------



## CHARLIE (27 Oct 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Todas estas, IAG, ABE..., están comentadas en riguroso directo, y en la mayoría de los casos con stop en el gráfico. Era cuestión de meterse y ser fiel al objetivo. Si no lo hemos hecho, no pasa nada, habrá más, y mientras hemos disfrutado de plusvalías en incursiones fugaces en el mercado, que tampoco está mal




Ahí, ahí esta la llave de Pandora........

Sigo con mucho entusiasmo (a pesar de que nuca he invertido en bolsa y creo que tampoco lo haré), sus comentarios, que son, además de un nivel exquisito muy razonados, y me atrevería a hacerle una pregunta típica de ignorante:

Todas estas "incursiones fugaces" (nunca mejor dicho), que hay en el mercado instigadas muchas veces por los bnacos centrales Europeos, en nuestro caso, instituciones que fabrican el dinero de la nada y lo "envían" a bancos y Cajas que están más que quebrados, pero que no caen nunca.........¿cómo pueden "encajar" dentro de los perfiles matemáticos y lógicos de sus análisis?

Es que si partimos de la base de que un "organismo" (llámese Banco Central Europeo, Reserva Federal, etc., etc.), tiene la "divina" potestad de fabricar dinero desde la más absoluta nada y "repartirlo" entre los bancos zombies (la ciudadanía cada vez más asfixiada y estos engendros manteniendose con vida a base de "chutes" de morfina)..... por esta regla de trés creo yo, desde mi ignorancia, que esta facultad de crear de la nada, de rescatar desde la nada y no dejar caer a ningún engendro quebrado.....esto , por fuerza tiene que distorsionar cualquier explicación razonada, lógica y basada en una ciencia más o menos exacta como puedan ser las matemáticas, y que sirven para hacer una predicción bursartil más o menos razonadas desde una base sólida de ciertas tendencias, a pesar de las muchas variables que puedan existir ¿no?

Vamos es como comparar la física (razonamiento matemático) con el milagro de la "multiplicación de los panes y los peces" (creado desde la nada), digo yo, vamos.

Perdone mi ignorancia sobre el tema, pero es que yo lo que veo es que aquí se mueve un mundo virtual inexistente manejado por cuatro individuos que consiste en crear "maná" (dinero desde la más absoluta nada), coexistiendo con un mundo REAL que nada tiene que ver con ese mundo abstracto.......... 

Por ello me gustaría que alguien me explicase tendencias en bolsa, si de vez en cuando aparece "Magic Andreu" y se sacan toda clase de conejos de debajo de la chistera alterando tendencias físicas totalmente opuestas a las virtuales, ¿quien se ve capaz de "predecir" nada en un entorno en el que en cualquier momento una creación de dinero telenático rompe todos los esquemas?.


Gracias y perdón por el rollo


----------



## morgan (27 Oct 2011)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Aquí todos cargados de botas y el que lo está haciendo rematadamente bien es el BBVA.



Pero entrando en SAN estás ayudando a que Fernando Alonso tenga un ferrari competitivo el año que viene. Y esa gran labor social compensa las menores plusvalias ::.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (27 Oct 2011)

Escriba la linea 396, en honor al numero del post, yo creo que con una linea ya puede ir titando el resto.


----------



## ghkghk (27 Oct 2011)

CHARLIE, creo que por incursiones fugaces se refiere a entradas y salidas en el día, semana como muchísimo, que te permiten ganar un 1, 2, 3% y salirte sin quedar expuesto al cierre de los mercados, que es lo que hay muchos por aquí que estamos haciendo precisamente por la inseguridad y volatilidad provocada por actores incontrolables de este circo, mayormente políticos perroflautas.


----------



## ponzi (27 Oct 2011)

Hoy al salir de casa me encontrado esta preciosidad y como buen dia verde espero que os guste...A los seguidores de porsche ¿ de que año es?
Enviado desde mi GT-I5700 usando Tapatalk


----------



## pollastre (27 Oct 2011)

ponzi dijo:


> Hoy al salir de casa me encontrado esta preciosidad y como buen dia verde espero que os guste...A los seguidores de porsche ¿ de que año es?
> Enviado desde mi GT-I5700 usando Tapatalk



Juraría que es un 993 de principios de los 90 (el 996 es de finales) pero no estoy seguro. Tiene un toque "retro" que me hace dudar de si no es incluso anterior al 993....


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Oct 2011)

El dato del PIB a las 14:30h va a ser de traca para la bolsas


----------



## Claca (27 Oct 2011)

CHARLIE dijo:


> Ahí, ahí esta la llave de Pandora........
> 
> Sigo con mucho entusiasmo (a pesar de que nuca he invertido en bolsa y creo que tampoco lo haré), sus comentarios, que son, además de un nivel exquisito muy razonados, y me atrevería a hacerle una pregunta típica de ignorante:
> 
> ...



Lo que planteas tiene implicaciones directas, ciertamente, pero hay que entender una cosa, los fundamentales, ya se trate de política monetaria, resultados empresariales, inversión estratégica, etc, YA están recogidos en el gráfico. Es decir, cuando analizamos un valor, la manipulación que las manos fuertes o las bancos centrales están realizando aparece en la cotización, no se puede ocultar. Si se compra por encima de las ventas, ya sea con dinero recién imprimido o billetes desgastados, el precio subirá, a partir de ahí, el que quiera trasladar la situación real de la economía a la bolsa es libre de hacerlo, pero en mi opinión, repito, mi opinión, es muy poco práctico o al menos no logro ver cómo hacerlo y que dé buenos resultados más allá de una ilustración literaria del comportamiento del mercado.

Para resumir, la tendencia se define en base a todos los estímulos que recibe el precio, manipulación monetaria incluida (¿no se dice que fue eso lo que levantó el mercado en 2009?), preocuparse por si eso es algo bueno o es negativo, siempre que se respeten los niveles que tenemos marcados, es un ejercicio innecesario.


----------



## darwinn (27 Oct 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Juraría que es un 993 de principios de los 90 (el 996 es de finales) pero no estoy seguro. Tiene un toque "retro" que me hace dudar de si no es incluso anterior al 993....



Es un 964, uno de los más valorados, anterior al 993 (mi favorito), cuando aún eran air cooled y no daban problemas.

Una maravilla oiga


----------



## Claca (27 Oct 2011)

Sí, lo de las incursiones es como ghkghk dice.


----------



## davidautentico (27 Oct 2011)

Máximos diarios

dale Pepón!


----------



## Caos (27 Oct 2011)

Algunas palabras que leo... me dejan hacendado  Lo de la psicología es increíble, vemos subidas del 4% y con eso y el efecto de la recencia extrapolamos al futuro y planteamos escenarios surrealistas.

Hablar de suelos, subidas a la estratosfera etc. sin tener en cuenta todo lo que afecta al precio es una locura. Si a nivel histórico andamos totalmente hinchados respecto a la capitalización bursátil/PIB y en una tendencia bajista desde el 2000, sólo en el 2009 alcanzamos cotas de anteriores burbujas (de los picos de otras burbujas!).

Obviamente todo está supeditado al flujo del dinero al final y si tuviésemos inflaciones bidigitales pues habría que tenerlo en cuenta, pero esa no es la tendencia. Toda la euforia es temporal, y cuando pasa el efecto todo vuelve a su cauce. 

Como siempre pasamos en tres semanas de el fin del mundo a que nos vamos a ir al cielo, sólo esto ya debería ser un signo de que éste mercado es de todo menos estable, un poco de calma y mirar más allá del tick que hay muchas cosas en juego. Sólo es necesario que haya se activen los CDS o que asalten el gobierno en Grecia y en 4 días se desharía toda la subida esta.

Si el IBEX se va a los 9600, el DAX a los 6600 o el SP500 a los 1275-1300 tampoco cambia nada. Hay que aprovechar esas subidas pero no perder la cabeza.

Y ahora que toda la pantomima de Europa que empeora las cosas aunque sea una patada a C/P empieza a descontarse todo lo demás empieza a importar.



> ¿Volveríais a entrar en McD que tantas alegrías me ha dado?



MCD es defensiva, hay empresas con mucha más proyección hacia arriba que MCD (que además está en un nivel que no se sabe que puede hacer porque no hay historia previa, podría tener correccione)s y con gráficos más claros y limpios que han sido machacadas. Si te sirve de algo en el modelo que utilizo está para infraponderar (y si las perspectivas macro van a peor a ponerse corto, incluso siendo defensiva, aunque hay objetivos más apetecibles).


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (27 Oct 2011)

ponzi dijo:


> Hoy al salir de casa me encontrado esta preciosidad y como buen dia verde espero que os guste...A los seguidores de porsche ¿ de que año es?
> Enviado desde mi GT-I5700 usando Tapatalk




A mi me parece un Porsche 964 (1989-1993), segunda generación del 911.
Probablemente un Carrera 2.


----------



## morgan (27 Oct 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> El dato del PIB a las 14:30h va a ser de traca para la bolsas



¿En sentido positivo o negativo?:


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Oct 2011)

morgan dijo:


> ¿En sentido positivo o negativo?:



No tengo ni idea, es una lotería. 

Pero yo pensaría que van a romper por un lado (pienso que alcista) y que luego lo van a tirar.

Las expectativas para este dato son bastante altas y no creo que se cumplan.


----------



## Claca (27 Oct 2011)

Cierro largos intradía, un poco antes de esos 9.150, que pienso que se verán, pero tampoco vamos a ajustar tanto. No obstante, mientras no se superen los 9.190, estamos en un sitio ideal para recortar, especialmente ahora que todo el mundo lo ve tan bonito.

De hecho estoy pensando pillar cortos contra tendencia, así en plan rebelde. Ya veremos.


----------



## FranR (27 Oct 2011)

ponzi dijo:


> Hoy al salir de casa me encontrado esta preciosidad y como buen dia verde espero que os guste...A los seguidores de porsche ¿ de que año es?
> Enviado desde mi GT-I5700 usando Tapatalk



Porsche 964 Carrera


Y por aportar algo...una pérdida de los 9080 de nuevo nos puede enviar a los 9878, más abajo serían unos cien puntos adicionales, pero parece que Pepón ha agarrado las riendas y no las suelta. Ya saben, ni caso fdo. un aprendiz:o


----------



## Claca (27 Oct 2011)

Si estoy en lo cierto, TEF sería ya de las que están muy, muy cerca de la resistencia.


----------



## Silenciosa (27 Oct 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> CHARLIE, creo que por incursiones fugaces se refiere a entradas y salidas en el día, semana como muchísimo, que te permiten ganar un 1, 2, 3% y salirte sin quedar expuesto al cierre de los mercados, que es lo que hay muchos por aquí que estamos haciendo precisamente por la inseguridad y volatilidad provocada por actores incontrolables de este circo, mayormente políticos perroflautas.



Esto voy a hacer con OHL.

Necesito sacarme algo de liquidez de encima temporalemente, entraré para salirme en 21,20.

Poca cosa meteré, pero tampoco quiero pillarme con una empresa guanista.

Tengo un problema de familia gorrona y cada x tiempo necesito inmovilizar pasta para no perderla, mejor perder algo en bolsa que perder todo para siempre.

un día os cuento para que os descojoneis.


----------



## vmmp29 (27 Oct 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> ¿_Decirselos_? Claro, por supuesto. ¿En cuál de las 2417 líneas de código que tiene ese módulo concreto estaba pensando? :::bla:



no me he explicado bien imagino que el control de tracción compara el volumen otro indicador (bueno otros) no?


----------



## CHARLIE (27 Oct 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Lo que planteas tiene implicaciones directas, ciertamente, pero hay que entender una cosa, los fundamentales, ya se trate de política monetaria, resultados empresariales, inversión estratégica, etc, YA están recogidos en el gráfico. Es decir, cuando analizamos un valor, la manipulación que las manos fuertes o las bancos centrales están realizando aparece en la cotización, no se puede ocultar. Si se compra por encima de las ventas, ya sea con dinero recién imprimido o billetes desgastados, el precio subirá, a partir de ahí, el que quiera trasladar la situación real de la economía a la bolsa es libre de hacerlo, pero en mi opinión, repito, mi opinión, es muy poco práctico o al menos no logro ver cómo hacerlo y que dé buenos resultados más allá de una ilustración literaria del comportamiento del mercado.
> 
> Para resumir, la tendencia se define en base a todos los estímulos que recibe el precio, manipulación monetaria incluida (¿no se dice que fue eso lo que levantó el mercado en 2009?), preocuparse por si eso es algo bueno o es negativo, siempre que se respeten los niveles que tenemos marcados, es un ejercicio innecesario.



Mil gracias por su valiosísima y aclarativa respuesta.

Saludos


----------



## morgan (27 Oct 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Si estoy en lo cierto, TEF sería ya de las que están muy, muy cerca de la resistencia.



Maestro, ¿estamos hablando de 15,80 quizá?.


----------



## Claca (27 Oct 2011)

morgan dijo:


> Maestro, ¿estamos hablando de 15,80 quizá?.



No, más bien de los 15,60, prácticamente donde está cotizando.

Y eso de maestro, sobra. Anda que no me falta rodaje :rolleye:


----------



## pollastre (27 Oct 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> no me he explicado bien imagino que el control de tracción compara el volumen otro indicador (bueno otros) no?



Bueno, el problema en realidad viene por ahí... que no "compara", sino que el proceso es mucho más complejo que ese. Por eso no vale de nada que le diga las entradas de un algoritmo, si no se conoce lo que ese algoritmo hace "por dentro".


----------



## pecata minuta (27 Oct 2011)

Joder con Arcelormittal...
Bueno, y con todos los demas.

R3v3, me siento un poco... gilipollas


----------



## morgan (27 Oct 2011)

Pa dentro en telecinco otra vez. Ahora con la mitad que antes a 4.964.

Que sea lo que dios quiera.


----------



## davidautentico (27 Oct 2011)

Por cierto la encuenta sobre sentimiento de mercado parece que acertó


----------



## loblesa (27 Oct 2011)

¿Aún le queda recorrido a c/p al alza a Arcelor? :O


----------



## Claca (27 Oct 2011)

Esta sería la idea (ahora ya se ve más claro, pero el gráfico está hecho a las 10:00):







Ahí está en estos momentos. A ver si hay descarga o no.


----------



## vmmp29 (27 Oct 2011)

Caos dijo:


> Algunas palabras que leo... me dejan hacendado  Lo de la psicología es increíble, vemos subidas del 4% y con eso y el efecto de la recencia extrapolamos al futuro y planteamos escenarios surrealistas.
> 
> Hablar de suelos, subidas a la estratosfera etc. sin tener en cuenta todo lo que afecta al precio es una locura. Si a nivel histórico andamos totalmente hinchados respecto a la capitalización bursátil/PIB y en una tendencia bajista desde el 2000, sólo en el 2009 alcanzamos cotas de anteriores burbujas (de los picos de otras burbujas!).
> 
> ...



¿qué compañias consideras defensivas a parte de MCD?


----------



## 123456 (27 Oct 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Si estoy en lo cierto, TEF sería ya de las que están muy, muy cerca de la resistencia.



esimado y admirado sr claca, ahora esta a 15.64 
a roto algo para que siga subiendo mas alla de 15.6? o cree que se va a dar la vuelta pero ya


----------



## Claca (27 Oct 2011)

loblesa dijo:


> ¿Aún le queda recorrido a c/p al alza a Arcelor? :O



Justo ahora está casi en resistencia de ultracortísimo plazo.


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Oct 2011)

Joder las mamachicho subiendo un 7%

Están provocando jeje


----------



## morgan (27 Oct 2011)

Fuera.

Enorme fail y adios a las ganancias.


----------



## Claca (27 Oct 2011)

123456 dijo:


> esimado y admirado sr claca, ahora esta a 15.64
> a roto algo para que siga subiendo mas alla de 15.6? o cree que se va a dar la vuelta pero ya



Mira el gráfico del IBEX que acabo de colgar y aplícalo a TEF. Lo acaba de petar.


----------



## davidautentico (27 Oct 2011)

Telecinco por encima de 5 jojojo


----------



## Silenciosa (27 Oct 2011)

Claca dijo:


> No, más bien de los 15,60, prácticamente donde está cotizando.
> 
> Y eso de maestro, sobra. Anda que no me falta rodaje :rolleye:



Me ha saltado la orden de venta.

La tenía en 15,65...pensaba que no iba a llegar hasta ahí por eso decía que lo iba a aguantar.

Que está pasando hoy¿

Ahora si que me he recuperado de lo de Técnicas.

:baba:

Edito: Ahora no se que hacer con lo de la liquidez que no quería tener....bueno me tocará "hacer un préstamo a fondo perdido".


----------



## Claca (27 Oct 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Me ha saltado la orden de venta.
> 
> La tenía en 15,65...pensaba que no iba a llegar hasta ahí por eso decía que lo iba a aguantar.
> 
> ...



Ahora con el calentón no cometamos locuras... Felicidades.


----------



## univac (27 Oct 2011)

Alguna explicacion a estos velazos petaos de volumen en unos minutos? han arreglado el pais ya?


----------



## Silenciosa (27 Oct 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Ahora con el calentón no cometamos locuras... Felicidades.



Gracias¡¡

No, paso de meter más porque esto se dará la vuelta cuando menos me lo espere.

Pero de verdad que no veía el 15,65 ni de coña¡


----------



## pollastre (27 Oct 2011)

Honestamente, esto huele tela de raro.

Echen un vistacito al Daxie, timeframe = 5 min. 

Díganme cuándo fue la última vez que vieron una uptrend tan perfecta. Su amplitud es mínima (microtrendline). Su progresión, perfecta. Sus extremos, absolutamente controlados. 

Hay algo que aquí no cuadra.

Ahora mismo acabo de salirme con mis plusvies, no me gusta nada lo que veo.


----------



## Caos (27 Oct 2011)

Maquinitas haciendo el gamba. 

¿Cuándo los spreads de la deuda empiecen a contraerse y la rentabilidad empiece a subir en todos los bonso de la eurozona porque los CDS ya no valen absolutamente para nada (gracias a los criminales de la ISDA) veremos a los robotitos comprar como locos por las correlaciones o veremos como ha pasado en todas partes que la deuda se ha disparado por el riesgo (Irlanda o Grecia) que la bolsa se ha ido al abismo? Las euforias son malas acompañantes.

Además hoy día con los futuros se manipula la bolsa fácilmente hasta que el absurdo ya no da más de sí. Si otras clases no siguen con fuerza (y se están frenando) es igual de creíble que ls correcciones sin que esas clases sigan sin fuerza. 

Si los bonos de alta calidad están siendo super demandados y no hay liquidez en ese mercado no significa que haya apetito del riesgo si no lo contrario. En definitvia hay muchas divergencias aquí y hay que andar con mucho cuidado.


----------



## pecata minuta (27 Oct 2011)

Vendidas más SAN, y los derechos correspondientes (eran acciones compradas el día 11/10).

Quedo en liquidez hasta ver qué coño pasa aquí.


----------



## pollastre (27 Oct 2011)

Caos dijo:


> Maquinitas haciendo el gamba.




Price ! para el caballero ::

Precisamente porque "las" conozco y "las" temo, en cuanto "las" huelo, les cedo amablemente el terreno en el mercado.


----------



## davidautentico (27 Oct 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Honestamente, esto huele tela de raro.
> 
> Echen un vistacito al Daxie, timeframe = 5 min.
> 
> ...



En el 2009 ? ienso:


----------



## loblesa (27 Oct 2011)

9200 superados... continuamos para bingo... ¿alguno ha cantado línea? ¿o vamos directamente hacia el premio gordo?...


----------



## davidautentico (27 Oct 2011)

Caos dijo:


> Maquinitas haciendo el gamba.
> 
> ¿Cuándo los spreads de la deuda empiecen a contraerse y la rentabilidad empiece a subir en todos los bonso de la eurozona porque los CDS ya no valen absolutamente para nada (gracias a los criminales de la ISDA) veremos a los robotitos comprar como locos por las correlaciones o veremos como ha pasado en todas partes que la deuda se ha disparado por el riesgo (Irlanda o Grecia) que la bolsa se ha ido al abismo? Las euforias son malas acompañantes.
> 
> ...



Honestamente Caos lleva anunciando guanazo 1 mes y llevamos ya mas de 1700 puntos (IBEX) de subida desde mínimos de Agosto, no sería más fácil ir con la tendencia ? Y si esta es la buena ?.

Yo estoy al 99% que los mínimos están vistos este año y que cerramos el año al alza. 

Creo que en Agosto Mulder habló de 1 año al alza, quizás se equivocó en el timming por unos meses..


----------



## ghkghk (27 Oct 2011)

Madre de Dios si llego a entrar fuerte en T5... Y no éramos pocos los que creíamos que tras el GAP estaba todo el pescado vendido.


----------



## Janus (27 Oct 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Price ! para el caballero ::
> 
> Precisamente porque "las" conozco y "las" temo, en cuanto "las" huelo, les cedo amablemente el terreno en el mercado.



1300 pipos en un mes. Podría subir más, pero la probabilidad de corrección terminará materializándose. Como bien dices, despues de tanto recorrido ... parece todo muy controlado. Es una situación ideal para que se sumen multitud de gacelas y otros venados ....


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Oct 2011)

Si hoy por alguna razón el SP no pasa los 1255-1260 me saldría con lo puesto de todo


----------



## Seren (27 Oct 2011)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Vendidas más SAN, y los derechos correspondientes (eran acciones compradas el día 11/10).
> 
> Quedo en liquidez hasta ver qué coño pasa aquí.



Una pregun, si vendes hoy, ¿se te venden directamente los derechos sobre esas acciones y lo cobras hoy, lo pierdes, o los cobras el dia 1? Es que el broker me dijo que no los perdia y otra persona me dijo otra cosa.


----------



## ghkghk (27 Oct 2011)

VW camino del 10%... Ya me dirás qué cojones se pudo decir en la cumbre esa que afecte así a una automovilística.

BNP y Soc. Gen. Peleando por ver quien es el primero en tocar el 20%.

Y yo fuera. Menos mal que hay bolsa todos los días...


----------



## pecata minuta (27 Oct 2011)

Seren dijo:


> Una pregun, si vendes hoy, ¿se te venden directamente los derechos sobre esas acciones y lo cobras hoy, lo pierdes, o los cobras el dia 1? Es que el broker me dijo que no los perdia y otra persona me dijo otra cosa.



En mi broker aparecen por un lado 1.000 derechos y por el otro 1.000 acciones. He vendido los derechos, a 0,13 creo, cada uno, y luego aparte he vendido las acciones. 

No pierdes nada, pienso yo, los derechos ya los tienes porque se descontaron de la cotización, ahora tienes que elegir si esperas a que se transformen en acciones (si no dices nada), si los vendes en el mercado (lo que he hecho yo) o si lo cobras en efectivo (esto es lo que había que decir antes del 26/10, si se querían cobrar en efectivo).


----------



## pecata minuta (27 Oct 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> VW camino del 10%... Ya me dirás qué cojones se pudo decir en la cumbre esa que afecte así a una automovilística.
> 
> BNP y Soc. Gen. Peleando por ver quien es el primero en tocar el 20%.
> 
> Y yo fuera. Menos mal que hay bolsa todos los días...



Piensa que podría ser peor. Podrías estar corto desde esta mañana, perdiendo lo que no está escrito.


----------



## ghkghk (27 Oct 2011)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Piensa que podría ser peor. Podrías estar corto desde esta mañana, perdiendo lo que no está escrito.




Sin duda, pero es la primera noche que creo que paso en completa liquidez desde hace meses. Y yo realmente corto no me suelo poner, por lo que cualquier otro día de cualquier mes un 4-5% hubiera pillado... menos hoy.

Bueno, peores cosas se han visto. Seguiremos remando


----------



## Claca (27 Oct 2011)

Esta subida debe sorprender por el cómo, pero no tanto por la subida en sí, que estaba prevista de sobras, y de hecho estas semanas más o menos todos hemos tratado de subirnos al carro para aprovecharlas, buscando para ello el caballado ganador y, francamente, no nos ha salido nada mal, ¿y ahora nos extraña?

Hace dos días comentaba:



Claca dijo:


> Er dá:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues aquí lo tenemos, buscando los 6.3XX. No han sido semanas, pero es que el timing no entra dentro de mi análisis.

El IBEX está mucho más flojo, pero está llegando ya a los primeros objetivos, hay que felicitarse por haber acertado y no entrar a lo loco, aunque pueda quedar subida. Si no vemos el escenario claro o no nos convence, nos quedamos fuera.


----------



## Caos (27 Oct 2011)

davidautentico dijo:


> Honestamente Caos lleva anunciando guanazo 1 mes y llevamos ya mas de 1700 puntos (IBEX) de subida desde mínimos de Agosto, no sería más fácil ir con la tendencia ? Y si esta es la buena ?.
> 
> Yo estoy al 99% que los mínimos están vistos este año y que cerramos el año al alza.
> 
> Creo que en Agosto Mulder habló de 1 año al alza, quizás se equivocó en el timming por unos meses..



¿Qué? Me parece que no eh, esto es lo último que dije: 



> Esta semana hay que estar atentos al índice del dólar, la zona de los 76.19 que podría coincidir con los 1.4 EUR/USD o los 1260 en el SPX y con el miércoles



http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...l-ibex-35-octubre-2011-a-228.html#post5175863

Hoyga, clavadito clavadito no, pero casi. Dependiera de lo que pasase ahí pues las bolsas harían, se ha roto eso y las bolsas han subido un 4%. No iba tan desencaminado.

Y estoy buscando otro post en el que di mi perspectiva a medio plazo a chinito y tampoco iba tan desencaminado aunque se ha acelerado la cosa mucho eso es cierto. Lo que dije es que tras una posible corrección o pullback romperíamos el canal a finales de Octubre y nos iríamos hacia los 1275 en el SP500 (tomandolo como referencia, en el DAX o el IBEX puede ser otra cosa) y subidas en Noviembre hasta Diciembre donde yo personalmente empezaría a vender y a construir posiciones cortas.

La fase de la corrección nos la saltamos (o fue breve) y continuamos con subidas hasta donde estamos ahora y aún queda margen por arriba. A partir de aquí pues iré vendiendo y abriendo posiciones cortas en valores concretos que vea en resistencia clara (cosa que ya empecé ha hacer el Lunes).

(EDIT: Aquí está: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...l-ibex-35-octubre-2011-a-169.html#post5146837)

No soy adivino pero nunca he dicho nada de que vendría un gran guano ahora o que la bolsa tenga que bajar necesariamente ahora. Lo demás son observaciones que puedes tomar como quieras, p.ej. si digo que hace dos días el saldo a pesar de las subidas era negativo y se vendió más que se compró (sobretodo en el sector financiero) es así, pero eso por si sólo no significa nada es sólo una observación. Lo cierto es que en general seguía habiendo más venta que compra y el flujo de dinero era neutro tirando a negativo (sobretodo en sectores de riesgo), pero si las circunstancias cambian...


----------



## ghkghk (27 Oct 2011)




----------



## The Hellion (27 Oct 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> VW camino del 10%... Ya me dirás qué cojones se pudo decir en la cumbre esa que afecte así a una automovilística.



Y a Daimler se le ocurre dar hoy unas cifras levemente peores de lo esperado. ¿No podían haber esperado un poco para dar las cifras? 

Que hoy estaba el Sr. Nieto a los mandos del aparato

Por cierto, haugrolizado me he quedado al descubrir que mi broker no me deja poner stop loss en mis acciones alemanas (en las estadoundienses (AMD) no hay que molestarse, ya no hay pérdida que parar :XX. 

Ya que se ve que uso el broker de los hombres de verdad, y no el de las nenazas que se esconden detrás de un stop loss, voy a tener que empezar a usar el aftershave de los hombres que se visten por los pies







PD: ¿Qué broker me recomiendan para cuando me haga el cambio de sexo?


----------



## Seren (27 Oct 2011)

pecata minuta dijo:


> En mi broker aparecen por un lado 1.000 derechos y por el otro 1.000 acciones. He vendido los derechos, a 0,13 creo, cada uno, y luego aparte he vendido las acciones.
> 
> No pierdes nada, pienso yo, los derechos ya los tienes porque se descontaron de la cotización, ahora tienes que elegir si esperas a que se transformen en acciones (si no dices nada), si los vendes en el mercado (lo que he hecho yo) o si lo cobras en efectivo (esto es lo que había que decir antes del 26/10, si se querían cobrar en efectivo).



Ah, entonces has tenido que hacer dos ordenes de venta, y no se pierde el derecho al dividendo, digamos que en cierta manera hoy lo has cobrado pero el 1 se te hace en efectivo en el modo que elijas, acciones o efectivo.


----------



## vyk (27 Oct 2011)

Esto va como un cohete!!!

Por cierto, me he deshecho de mis Ferroviales. No me dan buena espina.


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Oct 2011)

Vamos, ya se acerca el dato,...ya estoy preparando los gif al uso


----------



## R3v3nANT (27 Oct 2011)

Que bien vendidas mis SAN ::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (27 Oct 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Bueno yo por hoy ya he cerrado la operativa, ahora se pueden ir al 6338 o hasta el 6550 o al 6080, que a mi plin, eso si, les leo que me jarto a reir.



Entre tonteria y tonteria yo voy soltando cosas, acuerdense rotura del 6060 y se deciden por el cielo, y no tiene thanks, estan ustedes gaceladamente incredulos.


----------



## atman (27 Oct 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Si hoy por alguna razón el SP no pasa los 1255-1260 me saldría con lo puesto de todo



El SP va a abrir por encima de 1270. Dios nos pille confesados...


----------



## ghkghk (27 Oct 2011)

Soc. Gen por encima del +20%...


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Oct 2011)

2,5%

Lo esperado


----------



## Seren (27 Oct 2011)

BBVA llegando al +10%


----------



## Mr. Brightside (27 Oct 2011)

Impresionante lo de hoy señores.

En el Ibex, Bankia resiste el asalto pepón, pobres bankeros.


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Oct 2011)

Seren dijo:


> BBVA llegando al +10%



...y ¡¡las mamachichoooo!!....¡¡las mejoooreeess!!


----------



## davidautentico (27 Oct 2011)

No se me cabree usted. Debe ser que no se interpretar los posts, que pudiera ser.

No voy a buscarle posts, me creo lo que dice. Por otra parte cualquiera podemos hacer elucubraciones, por qué no.

edit. Errata



Caos dijo:


> ¿Qué? Me parece que no eh, esto es lo último que dije:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pollastre (27 Oct 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Entre tonteria y tonteria yo voy soltando cosas, acuerdense rotura del 6060 y se deciden por el cielo, y no tiene thanks, estan ustedes gaceladamente incredulos.




Vamos, Sr. Chinazo... que no era tan difícil..... junte los dos high-1 de los días 25 y 24, y le impacta hoy en el 6338.... incluso los que no creemos en absoluto en el AT, como yo, somos capaces de trazar una_ uptrend channel line_ ::


----------



## pollastre (27 Oct 2011)

davidautentico dijo:


> No voy a buscarle posts, me creo lo que dice. Por otra parte *cualquiera *podemos hacer *elocubraciones*, por qué no.




Ud. me disculpe, cualquiera, lo que se dice cualquiera, no puede hacerlas.... la última persona a la que ví hacer *elocubraciones*, porque realmente estaba *loco *como un rebaño, fue al Capitán Zulomán :XX::XX:


----------



## @@strom (27 Oct 2011)

Ojo a las medias de 200 sesiones en Sp y Dow que aún estamos por debajo.
Valor para el sp 1274.


----------



## faraico (27 Oct 2011)

Vender san o no vender....o


----------



## J-Z (27 Oct 2011)

Peponada máxima y aún vienen los yankis con +2%, vamos que puede acabar la cosa en un +7% histórico y tal.

Telecirco 9%
Arcelol 9%
IAGay 7%

Las mejores empresas como siempre liderando ::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (27 Oct 2011)

La gracia era decir que llegarian hoy, no cree?

Germany 30	Dec 11	6322.80	6016.5	6338.50	6070.60	306.30	5.09%	12:47:59

Es que tengo un siyalodeciaismomulderiano agudo, porque joder, estos pajaros como pian, que asco me da este mundo sabiendo que hay gente que sabe donde estaremos, con esta precision. Asi tambien juego yo.


----------



## davidautentico (27 Oct 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Ud. me disculpe, cualquiera, lo que se dice cualquiera, no puede hacerlas.... la última persona a la que ví hacer *elocubraciones*, porque realmente estaba *loco *como un rebaño, fue al Capitán Zulomán :XX::XX:



ok corregido


----------



## Caos (27 Oct 2011)

davidautentico dijo:


> No se me cabree usted. Debe ser que no se interpretar los posts, que pudiera ser.
> 
> No voy a buscarle posts, me creo lo que dice. Por otra parte cualquiera podemos hacer elocubraciones, por qué no.



No me cabreo, sólo estoy aclarándolo  Me parece muy bien que la gente compre y se beneficie de la subida, yo lo he hecho (p.ej. en el sector minero y energético o bancos regionales usanos y ambos llevan proyección y tienen recorrido porque eran sectores muy machacados), pero sólo hago observaciones por prudencia.

Ser contrarian no es fácil, a partir de ahora pondré un disclaimer en el post.  El timing es secundario porque no compro o vendo por timing, sino por niveles y el timing es una derivada de otros factores y soy consciente de que hay margen de error (a veces de días, a veces de semanas). Si la cosa se ha acelerado o no no va a cambiar mucho lo que haga.

P.D: Respecto a si hemos visto mínimos en éste año o no, esto también lo dije hace más de dos semanas, si hasta la primera semana de Noviembre (aún no ha llegado pero...), no veíamos una corrección fuerte y una pata abajo entonces los mínimos anuales también los habíamos visto y cualquier cosa sería una corrección (más o menos fuerte).

Ahora con bastante confianza puedo decir también que los máximos anuales los hemos visto, aún así recorrido al alza hay. Tampoco creo que acabemos el año en positivo, pero ya veremos puedo equivocarme claro.


----------



## ponzi (27 Oct 2011)

nose si vender las san??? Alguna prevision?

Enviado desde mi GT-I5700 usando Tapatalk


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (27 Oct 2011)

Mis Mediaset en rojo pavoroso, solo espero que no vayan a parar al bolsillo de Silvio mis euros.

DB y BNP bien, haciendo lo que se espera de ellos. 

Sobre suelos y techos anuales, algunos andan diciendo nosequedeuncierre por encima del 11770 del DJ lo manda hacia arriba hasta final de año, se ve que queremos un rally de navidad de varios meses.


----------



## sirpask (27 Oct 2011)

¿Esto no es una limpia de gacelas?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (27 Oct 2011)

La mayoria de gacelas no pueden ir cortas, y las que van, con un simple 2% ya las tiran, asi que no no es un limpia gacelas.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (27 Oct 2011)

Telecirco sube un 10%.

Viendo esto, no me extrañaría ver a la Esteban declarada doctor honoris causa.


----------



## Claca (27 Oct 2011)

j-z dijo:


> Peponada máxima y aún vienen los yankis con +2%, vamos que puede acabar la cosa en un +7% histórico y tal.
> 
> Telecirco 9%
> Arcelol 9%
> ...



http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...x-35-octubre-2011-2-parte-26.html#post5192938

Creo que tienes trabajo :fiufiu:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (27 Oct 2011)

Entonces buen momento de caer, tras distribuir claro. Usted manejara mas datos que yo señor Caos, que le dice el 11770 del DJ?


----------



## Claca (27 Oct 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Telecirco sube un 10%.
> 
> Viendo esto, no me extrañaría ver a la Esteban declarada doctor honoris causa.



TL5, efectivamente, está superando resistencias, pero debería confirmar... aunque, tiene pinta de que lo hará sin problemas.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (27 Oct 2011)

Santander +8,14%.

Esto nunca lo había visto mis jóvenes ojos. 

En cualquier caso, y considerando de forma abstracta la situación, es bastante cachondeo semejante volatilidad...


----------



## univac (27 Oct 2011)

lol, me sale mediaset cerrada?


----------



## ghkghk (27 Oct 2011)

Carnaza para j-z. Compradas 15.000 SAN a 6.406 y vendidas a 6.422... 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Brightside (27 Oct 2011)

univac dijo:


> lol, me sale mediaset cerrada?



Se dice mierdaset, y está abierta.


----------



## pecata minuta (27 Oct 2011)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Que bien vendidas mis SAN ::



Que le voy a contar, a 6,18 y a 6,35 pensando que había hecho un gran negocio. Me siento un poco imbécil, la verdad.


----------



## aksarben (27 Oct 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Santander +8,14%.



Y BBVA +10%. Esto empieza a parecerse al día aquel del +15%...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (27 Oct 2011)

Dejen al señor J-z tranquilo, ustedes han ganado hoy dinero, pues esa es su razon, ninguna otra.

Al lio. La volatilidad del mercado, es la que es, y como bien dice el Sr.Pollastre, el mercado esta a la expectativa de las declaraciones o reuniones de 4 señores en Bruselas, y esto es lo que hay, quien quiera ver la bolsa del año 2005 o 1997 que se haga un maquina del tiempo, porque me parece que estamos en un escenario donde este comportamiento esta para quedarse, todo evoluciona.


----------



## pecata minuta (27 Oct 2011)

Nico, ¿has cogido manzanitas hoy?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (27 Oct 2011)




----------



## Mr. Brightside (27 Oct 2011)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Nico, ¿has cogido manzanitas hoy?


----------



## The Hellion (27 Oct 2011)

Me tengo que ir a una reunión. 

Sean majos y cuídenme a daimler y eon, que tengo que decidir qué hago con ellas. (+19,75% y +30,50%). Ahora que había decidido poner un stop loss de esos, y resulta que no puedo.


----------



## sirpask (27 Oct 2011)

Stop los dinamicos saltando a tutiplein XD


----------



## J-Z (27 Oct 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Carnaza para j-z. Compradas 15.000 SAN a 6.406 y vendidas a 6.422...
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk



240€ de plusva arriesgando 96.000€, está usted que se sale.

Dele saludos al oso cuando le visite, otra vez


----------



## Claca (27 Oct 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Esta sería la idea (ahora ya se ve más claro, pero el gráfico está hecho a las 10:00):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cuando días atrás decía que superar los 8.9XX llevaría probablemente al asalto definitivo a los 9.000, tenía en mente los 9.277 como primer objetivo. Hoy he visto la posibilidad de recorte sobre los 9.150, pero no se ha dado en ningún momento ni la más mínima descarga, así que hemos seguido directos hacia allí. 

A partir de este punto al IBEX se le complica la vida, porque se mete en niveles de resistencia probados en el tiempo, pero ojo, que de momento no se puede dar por terminada la subida. Di los 9.700 como objetivo último, y eso queda arriba, pero nuestro índice va con retraso respecto a los objetivos que tenía para otros mercados, así que no sé si cumplirá. El BUND tiene que caer todavía lo suyo y a los bancos probablemente les falta subir un poco más. Lo malo de esta última peponada, es que deja mucho margen de recorte sin que se altere el guión en lo más mínimo, de modo que es difícil plantear entradas. 

Por ahora veamos que hace el DOW y si frena en ese canal fantasma que anticipaba.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (27 Oct 2011)

Ponga un stop..............profit.


----------



## erpako (27 Oct 2011)

Pues yo he vendido mis TEF a 15,78. Creo que los 9.300 y subiendo más del 5% es superior a mis nervios; y mira que las quería conservar para el dividendo.

¿A qué precio recomendáis entrar?.


----------



## darwinn (27 Oct 2011)

algo para entrar ahora en SP500? Creéis que experimentará una subida parecida??


----------



## ghkghk (27 Oct 2011)

j-z dijo:


> 240 de plusva arriesgando 96.000, está usted que se sale.
> 
> Dele saludos al oso cuando le visite, otra vez



Arriesgando 150 que era lo que hubiera perdido en caso de saltar el SL. Esa cifra que nombras es la que hubiera quebrado de declarase en esos 2 minutos la quiebra de SAN y que sus activos fueran =0.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## J-Z (27 Oct 2011)

SL de ~0,2% impressive.


----------



## darwinn (27 Oct 2011)

j-z dijo:


> SL de ~0,2% impressive.



j-z de momento él ha ganado, así que no se puede criticar. Se podría hacer mejor? seguro, pero eso es como todo.

Llevo todo el día de reuniones y no he podido entrar en nada, a ver si ahora tengo más tiempo para el SP


----------



## faraico (27 Oct 2011)

orden de venta san a 6,60....veremos si se cruza o no...cualquier cosa no me sorprendería


----------



## J-Z (27 Oct 2011)

darwinn dijo:


> j-z de momento él ha ganado, así que no se puede criticar. Se podría hacer mejor? seguro, pero eso es como todo.
> 
> Llevo todo el día de reuniones y no he podido entrar en nada, a ver si ahora tengo más tiempo para el SP



Criticar? él me ha citado para que opinase sobre su operación, es lo que he hecho.


----------



## ponzi (27 Oct 2011)

Nose si vender mis san? Alguna recomendacion?

Enviado desde mi GT-I5700 usando Tapatalk


----------



## ghkghk (27 Oct 2011)

j-z dijo:


> SL de ~0,2% impressive.



En plena subida libre de todo, especialmente el sector bancario, es infinitamente mas probable que gane un 0.3% que que pierda un 0.25 de golpe. Mas ganancias y con mayores posibilidades. Pero vamos, que sigues sin ver que 200 eurillos diarios estan bien... Y los 90.000 no se arriesgan, se utilizan.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## sirpask (27 Oct 2011)

ponzi dijo:


> Nose si vender mis san? Alguna recomendacion?
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I5700 usando Tapatalk




Tu sabras... pero el 6,5 le está costando...


----------



## ghkghk (27 Oct 2011)

j-z dijo:


> Criticar? él me ha citado para que opinase sobre su operación, es lo que he hecho.



Yo solo he empezado a hablar abiertamente dirigiendome a ti despues de que en reiteradas ocasiones te hayas reido de mis perdidas en TRE o las de Mr. Brightside, cuando no tienes dinero o huevos ni para jugarte 10 euros al poker con tus primos.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk


----------



## J-Z (27 Oct 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> En plena subida libre de todo, especialmente el sector bancario, es infinitamente mas probable que gane un 0.3% que que pierda un 0.25 de golpe. Mas ganancias y con mayores posibilidades. Pero vamos, que sigues sin ver que 200 eurillos diarios estan bien... Y los 90.000 no se arriesgan, se utilizan.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk



Las ganancias están bien, siempre que se gana está bien pero partiendo de eso sacar un 0,3% de una acción que lleva un 8,5% en el día no es algo de lo que yo sacaría pecho precisamente.

De hecho si aguantases sacarías 10 cent, casi 1000€ suenan bastante mejor.


----------



## ferengi (27 Oct 2011)

ale a recoger beneficios... como mola y pensar que hace unas dias cuando compre no estaba seguro del todo.


----------



## J-Z (27 Oct 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Yo solo he empezado a hablar abiertamente dirigiendome a ti despues de que en reiteradas ocasiones te hayas reido de mis perdidas en TRE o las de Mr. Brightside, cuando no tienes dinero o huevos ni para jugarte 10 euros al poker con tus primos.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk



Yo no me rei dije que no iba a entrar para cometer los mismos errores que he visto por aquí, los cuales prefiero cometerlos en PT y aprender lo mismo sin palmar.

Y te menté las TRE en contestación a tu jeroglifico previo, así que repasa los acontecimientos.


----------



## Claca (27 Oct 2011)

Está claro que j-z es un troll o una persona con serias deficiencias cognitivas. En cualquier caso, una lástima.


----------



## locoAC (27 Oct 2011)

A mí me da la impresión de que este peponismo es una gacelada en toda regla (reunión chachi-guay hasta las 4 a.m., debe ser super importante, titulares en todos los medios, patadón para arriba a la bolsa, corra usted que se acaban, etc etc), pero el fondo de las decisiones es sodomizante para casi todos (o yo lo veo así).

Así que creo que próximamente habrá corrección severa y sangre gacelil salpicando los índices (como apuntaba ghkghk, a ver qué tiene que ver la cumbre de ayer con que una automovilística suba un 20%).

PD: ahora ya pueden ustedes entrar largos poniendo hasta la camisa, porque no acierto ni una :-D


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (27 Oct 2011)

Se acuerdan del señor Muertoviviente? Le he dibujado esto para invitarle a que vuelva a participar.


----------



## pecata minuta (27 Oct 2011)

j-z dijo:


> Las ganancias están bien, siempre que se gana está bien pero partiendo de eso sacar un 0,3% de una acción que lleva un 8,5% en el día no es algo de lo que yo sacaría pecho precisamente.



Usted lleva varios días sacando pecho de operaciones realizadas en papertrading, ¿qué nos está contando?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (27 Oct 2011)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## faraico (27 Oct 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Se acuerdan del señor Muertoviviente? Le he dibujado esto para invitarle a que vuelva a participar.



Qué le ha dibujado???

No veo nadaienso:


----------



## Silenciosa (27 Oct 2011)

Esto nos pasa por andar quejándonos de que esto estaba plano.

Queríamos emociones?? Pos 7 tazas.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (27 Oct 2011)

Joder, vaya jornadas me estoy perdiendo :ouch: En fin...

Por cierto, veo que aún en días como este (BBVA 10%, SAN, MTS y TRE 8%, etc) no todo el IBEX está conquistado, hay un valor que resiste (y resistirá) la invasión de pepón... Ánimo Grifols :8:


----------



## ponzi (27 Oct 2011)

Parece que el destino quiere que aguante mis san el broker no me deja vender

Enviado desde mi GT-I5700 usando Tapatalk


----------



## faraico (27 Oct 2011)

vendidas 1000 san a mercado, prepárense para peponazo


----------



## Mulder (27 Oct 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Honestamente, esto huele tela de raro.
> 
> Echen un vistacito al Daxie, timeframe = 5 min.
> 
> ...


----------



## AssGaper (27 Oct 2011)

Menudo bajon sacyr


----------



## Seren (27 Oct 2011)

Pues el Sr. muertoviviente desapareció del foro cuando se tocó fondo. ¿Se pondría largo y ahora anda en alguna playa caribeña viendo correr ganancias?


----------



## erpako (27 Oct 2011)

Compra de la mitad de las TEF vendidas a 15,78 a 15,60 con vistas al dividendo.:ouch:


----------



## mataresfacil (27 Oct 2011)

acabo de crear una vela en las SAN ::, 4000 vendidas a 6,40. compradas a 6,20.

Creo que es la 2º vez que gano algo en bolsa desde el año 2000.

Voy corrriendo a comprarme mi BMW como premio.


----------



## Estilicón (27 Oct 2011)

Claca dijo:


> No, más bien de los 15,60, prácticamente donde está cotizando.
> 
> Y eso de maestro, sobra. Anda que no me falta rodaje :rolleye:



Claca, creo que el forero que te decía lo de los 15,80 se refería a una resistencia en el largo plazo. Igual lo estoy viendo mal, pero en el gráfico de TEF a varios años, aparece una zona de resistencia sobre los 15,80-16. 

Si tuviera otro punto de vista y lo comentara, su aportación será siempre agradecida .

Por cierto, he escrito en este hilo desde hace unos pocos días, y ya ha pasado a ser hilo mítico. Calopez me debe tener en alta consideración .


----------



## locojaen (27 Oct 2011)

AssGaper dijo:


> Menudo bajon sacyr



tren hacia el abismo...


----------



## ponzi (27 Oct 2011)

Liquidadas las san a 6'415....espero que bajen, ya las hecho de menos en mi cartera  esparais guano mñn o pepon?

Enviado desde mi GT-I5700 usando Tapatalk


----------



## atman (27 Oct 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Está claro que j-z es un troll o una persona con serias deficiencias cognitivas. En cualquier caso, una lástima.



Yep, don't feed the troll.


----------



## darwinn (27 Oct 2011)

Entro en Abengoa 16,65. 

Creo que por gráfica tiene objetivo 19 y hoy no ha aprovechado toda la subida. Por favor que la soga crítica de los expertos caiga sobre mi.


----------



## atman (27 Oct 2011)

Yo... hoy debo confesar... que... soy un poco imbécil... (hola Atman, te queremos...) con la mañana que hemos tenido... ¿me creeran si les digo que entre pitos y fluatas he palmao 1.400 euros? Menos mal que entre las ops que quedaban abiertas y las que he abierto... voy recuperando. Si el SP coquetea con los 1255. Podré olvidarme tranquilamente de lo de la mañana, pero...


----------



## Optimista bien informado (27 Oct 2011)

AssGaper dijo:


> Menudo bajon sacyr



Jojojo, pero si estaba en 0,0% cuando comenté lo de Grifols :rolleye:

PD: -3,37% ahora mismo (40 min después)


----------



## sirpask (27 Oct 2011)

Una preguntilla... ¿que diferencia hay en vender al mercado o vender por lo mejor?, me he quedado un poco frio esta mañana al pulsar la tecla de por lo mejor en vez de al mercado, creo que le podia haber sacao alguna centesimilla mas, eso si, muy por envima de mi precio objetivo  ...
Gracias.


P.D.
Tengo ganas del "Informe Mulder" de cierre de jornada... nose si hoy ha sido dia de gacelas, yo creo que habia valores bancarios reprimidos sexualmente a la espera que Europa dijera cuanto tienen que pagar.. y hoy han metido carnaza en el Asador para quedarse totalmente sanos, con las subidas de BBVA y SAN no me extrañaria que hayan sacado pasta para pagar lo que deben, y en un dia.


----------



## mataresfacil (27 Oct 2011)

tu comprar y vende a mercado, como si fueses un leon de verdad :cook: Es el unico momento de nuestra vida donde no hay diferencia entre una gacela y un botin cualquiera.


----------



## faraico (27 Oct 2011)

faraico dijo:


> vendidas 1000 san a mercado, prepárense para peponazo



ya avisé:ouch:


----------



## aksarben (27 Oct 2011)

Ya casi no pierdo en CSCO ::

Qué día más raruno.


----------



## ponzi (27 Oct 2011)

Se que como de verdad se gana es muy a largo y sabiendo entrar. Pero ganar mas de 100 en un dia no es algo despreciable. Cada dia estoy mas convencido que trabajo para mi broker tanto comprar y vender. estoy 100% en liquidez y ya me pica el gusanillo, esperare a que el sr claca nos muestre alguna operativa importante la analizare y si es para largo entrare
..que mala es la espera

Enviado desde mi GT-I5700 usando Tapatalk


----------



## Janus (27 Oct 2011)

El DAX pide a gritos corregir ....


----------



## ponzi (27 Oct 2011)

Gracias a todos sobre todo al sr claca pollastre y votin. Creo que es mejor ganar poco a poco y estar seguros que no lo que me paso a mi hace dos años...ahora solo falta que el san no pare hasta los 8 jaja gajes del oficio

Enviado desde mi GT-I5700 usando Tapatalk


----------



## univac (27 Oct 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Está claro que j-z es un troll o una persona con serias deficiencias cognitivas. En cualquier caso, una lástima.



Desde que ando en el foro es la primera vez que me he visto en la necesidad de ignorar a un usuario. Una pena que le quoteen, tengo que seguir aguantando sus memeces


----------



## darwinn (27 Oct 2011)

Nadie comenta nada de mi entrada a Abengoa? creo que tiene muy buena pinta el gráfico, pero corrijanme si me equivoco


----------



## Mulder (27 Oct 2011)

darwinn dijo:


> Nadie comenta nada de mi entrada a Abengoa? creo que tiene muy buena pinta el gráfico, pero corrijanme si me equivoco



Es que ud. aun va con [L], está en prácticas ::


----------



## R3v3nANT (27 Oct 2011)

¿Cómo han ido los cortos de T5? :no:


----------



## Mr. Brightside (27 Oct 2011)

La empresa Arcelor vale un 12% más que ayer...  Cómo es esto de la volatilidad.

Si llego a seguir corto en Arcelor no me queda "ni un euro" en la cuenta para invertir.


----------



## Mulder (27 Oct 2011)

Hoy Ibertrola me ha cortado la luz dos veces durante el día, una a las 9:40 y otra poco después de las 14 hasta las 15:30, esto ha causado ciertos desórdenes en el volumen pero tengo una herramienta para filtrarlos, es decir, contaré lo que he visto excepto en esos momentos, tanto si han metido alguna orden gorda como si no, solo comentaré lo que han hecho durante los momentos en que tengo datos, como es lógico.

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido bajo y el saldo diario positivo.

Han empezado la sesión vendiendo, supongo que debido al gap al alza tan exagerado que hemos tenido, pero pasadas las 9:20 se han puesto a comprar.
Las compras han sido exageradas, se han pasado toda la mañana comprando aunque los leoncios no han asomado la patita, pero tras los matorrales, con muchas órdenes camufladas, por ejemplo a las 11:08 han comprado 126 contratos, poco antes de las 13:20 otros 112 contratos. Hasta las 14:10 no han empezado a meter órdenes de venta.

Poco antes de las 16 ya han empezado a vender en serio hasta el final, aunque con muchas compras intercaladas, un tramo de sesión que ya parecía más normal que lo de esta mañana, pero en ningún momento han hecho decrecer demasiado el saldo que seguía neta y optimísticamente positivo.

En subasta han vendido unos 50 contratos, nada serio.

En resumen, día extrañamente pepón que confirma todos estos días de volumen comprador sin ventas importantes, aquí solo se vende para sacar beneficios nunca para ponerse corto. La relativa cercanía del cierre a máximos (con todo lo que se ha recorrido hoy) y las abultadas compras indican que seguiremos subiendo mañana por la mañana, puede que con pequeño gap bajista o plano.


----------



## Masterflash (27 Oct 2011)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> ¿Cómo han ido los cortos de T5? :no:



Ya se que hay que tomarse muchos de los mensajes con el mejor buen humor posible, pero tampoco hace falta "tocar los cojoncillos", no?
Yo he entrado corto a TL5 cuando estaba un +8%, pensando que era la mejor de las operaciones y ya ves.

Dicho esto, vista la situación económica, que no puede ser resuelta por una reunión de jefes de estado aunque lo quieran hacer creer, la jornada de hoy tiene un aspecto de maquillaje "general" a la grave crisis financiera.
Es como una camapña publicitaria de que todo esta resuelto.
La deuda de España y Italia, por poner dos ejemplos, no se ha resuelto en nada.

Veremos si esta campaña puede durar o si realmente han llegado a conclusiones que todavia no sabemos.


----------



## mataresfacil (27 Oct 2011)

Muchas veces se ha comentado porque dejamos correr las perdidas y no las ganancias. Hoy el motivo mio ha sido que no me acabo de creer el tiron que esta pegando todo. El ibex puede que llegue a 9600 en pocos dias pero no creo que haya gasolina para seguir creciendo.

Por otro lado la excesiva euforia de los bancos no presagia nada bueno, no creo que ni de lejos los problemas esten resueltos.

Puede que en el famoso octubre veamos los maximos del año, puede que en noviembre, pero tambien todavia podemos irnos a minimos anuales. Quiza como regalo de navidad? viendo lo que paso en agosto cualquier cosa es posible.

Yo desde luego con el ibex a 9000 y pico no entro aunque vaya camino de 15000. Me parece una subida cargada de minas.

Estoy fuera con el 4% de ING a la espera de nuevos derrumbes, mientras a mirar el espectaculo.


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Oct 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Hoy Ibertrola me ha cortado la luz dos veces durante el día, una a las 9:40 y otra poco después de las 14 hasta las 15:30, esto ha causado ciertos desórdenes en el volumen pero tengo una herramienta para filtrarlos, es decir, contaré lo que he visto excepto en esos momentos, tanto si han metido alguna orden gorda como si no, solo comentaré lo que han hecho durante los momentos en que tengo datos, como es lógico.



Te propongo que Ibertrola le esponsorize o algo similar a cambio de todos los percances sufridos. 

No conozco a nadie que tenga tantos problemas con el suministro eléctrico, tiene que ser de traca tu zona.


----------



## Claca (27 Oct 2011)

Estilicón dijo:


> Claca, creo que el forero que te decía lo de los 15,80 se refería a una resistencia en el largo plazo. Igual lo estoy viendo mal, pero en el gráfico de TEF a varios años, aparece una zona de resistencia sobre los 15,80-16.
> 
> Si tuviera otro punto de vista y lo comentara, su aportación será siempre agradecida .
> 
> Por cierto, he escrito en este hilo desde hace unos pocos días, y ya ha pasado a ser hilo mítico. Calopez me debe tener en alta consideración .



Yo hablaba del ultracortísimo plazo, intradía puro y duro vamos, y además algo experimental... Si el IBEX va a seguir subiendo, y de momento pienso que sí, TEF alcanzará cotas superiores, es de cajón.


----------



## sirpask (27 Oct 2011)

Joer que mal me huele esto... todos nosotros somos gacelas y practicamente todos nosotros hemos vendido hoy, los leones a penas han hecho operaciones.. y la bolsa subiendo sin parar.

Que no me lo creo, aqui huele a....


----------



## Mulder (27 Oct 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Te propongo que Ibertrola le esponsorize o algo similar a cambio de todos los percances sufridos.
> 
> No conozco a nadie que tenga tantos problemas con el suministro eléctrico, tiene que ser de traca tu zona.



Pues es zona playera y ahora que aquí no viene ni dios, excepto muchos hijos de la Pérfida Albión y los abueletes del Imserso, en cuanto cae un poco de lluvia empiezan a fastidiar.

Es habitual por aquí en está época.


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Oct 2011)

Ya me imagino a más de uno a primera hora de la mañana metiéndole cortos con to lo gordo después de ver el fabuloso GAP,

Ahora mismo está fuera del mercado, apalizado


----------



## VOTIN (27 Oct 2011)

sirpask dijo:


> Joer que mal me huele esto... todos nosotros somos gacelas y practicamente todos nosotros hemos vendido hoy, los leones a penas han hecho operaciones.. y la bolsa subiendo sin parar.
> 
> Que no me lo creo, aqui huele a....



Yo creo que nadie que siga el hilo se ha quedado dentro de la bolsa hoy
Evidentemente una avalancha de compras trae una subida de precios,luego ya veremos
En cuanto a los leones creo que son justamente los que han estado vendiendo y seran dentro de unos dias los que vuelvan a comprar.
El AT puede explicar muchas cosas pero no las emociones humanas,todo el mundo estaba deseando comprar y se ha desatado la locura pero ya veremos dentro de unas semanas o varios meses si la locura de compra va acorde con la realidad economica de a pie de la calle que es HAMBRE

Si el dinero se queda en el sistema y no llega a la gente para consumir los indicadores economicos se iran a la mierda y en cuanto entre el PP en Enero y saque toda la mierda que hay y se ponga a recortar ni te cuento.....

Habra guano y grande,esta euforia es el estertor de los difuntos


----------



## vyk (27 Oct 2011)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Muchas veces se ha comentado porque dejamos correr las perdidas y no las ganancias. Hoy el motivo mio ha sido que no me acabo de creer el tiron que esta pegando todo. El ibex puede que llegue a 9600 en pocos dias pero no creo que haya gasolina para seguir creciendo.



Si algo he aprendido en bolsa es que hay que dejar correr las ganancias. No sé por qué extraño motivo cuando las cosas van bien empezamos a ponernos nerviosos y a ver fantasmas por todas partes. Si he soportado pérdidas en mi cartera de -15%...¿voy a vender tan pronto gane un 4%?

No.


----------



## vyk (27 Oct 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Yo creo que nadie que siga el hilo se ha quedado dentro de la bolsa hoy
> Evidentemente una avalancha de compras trae una subida de precios,luego ya veremos



Yo si. Me he desecho de Ferroviales, pero sigo dentro con TEF, SAN y BME. Y ni pizca de miedo, hoyga.


----------



## The Hellion (27 Oct 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> En plena subida libre de todo, especialmente el sector bancario, es infinitamente mas probable que gane un 0.3% que que pierda un 0.25 de golpe. Mas ganancias y con mayores posibilidades. Pero vamos, que sigues sin ver que 200 eurillos diarios estan bien... Y los 90.000 no se arriesgan, se utilizan.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9003 usando Tapatalk



Lo cojonudo del caso es que, y tengan en cuenta que soy partidario acérrimo de la máxima del Sr. Lobo, la que lleva aig en la firma, con tu sistema, y a base de acumular 200 eurillos diarios, cubres las pérdidas del día que te entre el stop loss. 

Con acciones razonablemente elegidas, malo será que siempre aciertes en el punto de inflexión (¿he hablado alguna vez de mis AMD y de cómo clavé la inflexión?), y en cuanto la acción suba un poco más, quedas cubierto.

Y el día que vuelvas a enganchar una eon o algo similar, que te lleve cómodamente en tres o cuatro semanas a un 20-25% de plusvis, con un profit stop o lo que sea que se haga para ir asegurando tranquilamente beneficios, te vas a dar un hartón de reír. 

Supongo que apalancándose tiene que haber métodos relativamente similares de operar sin menear tanto dinero, pero, teniendo los medios, y sabiendo preservar el capital, tu método me parece razonable y sencillo. Aunque ya hemos aprendido que con bankinteres no se puede hacer, que los leoncios te calan.


----------



## VOTIN (27 Oct 2011)

vyk dijo:


> Yo si. Me he desecho de Ferroviales, pero sigo dentro con TEF, SAN y BME. Y ni pizca de miedo, hoyga.



Ya me contaras si aparte de buenos deseos hay algun sintoma de mejoria en la calle de economia,estamos peor que hace un año
Puede que usted este fuera del comercio,servicios o industria y no lo vea

Que tenga suerte


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Oct 2011)

Esperate que le echen h***s los usanos y lo pongan cerca de los 129X


----------



## vyk (27 Oct 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Ya me contaras si aparte de buenos deseos hay algun sintoma de mejoria en la calle de economia,estamos peor que hace un año
> Puede que usted este fuera del comercio,servicios o industria y no lo vea
> 
> Que tenga suerte



Habrá tiempo de abrir unos cortos, pero de momento...el menda sigue apostando por el verde.


----------



## VOTIN (27 Oct 2011)

The Hellion dijo:


> Lo cojonudo del caso es que, y tengan en cuenta que soy partidario acérrimo de la máxima del Sr. Lobo, la que lleva aig en la firma, con tu sistema, y a base de acumular 200 eurillos diarios, cubres las pérdidas del día que te entre el stop loss.
> 
> Con acciones razonablemente elegidas, malo será que siempre aciertes en el punto de inflexión (¿he hablado alguna vez de mis AMD y de cómo clavé la inflexión?), y en cuanto la acción suba un poco más, quedas cubierto.
> 
> ...



Lo de bankinteres no lo entiendo 
por que?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (27 Oct 2011)

En ig siguen con el ibex en 93xx, cuando se para este cohete?, si es que al final rbotic tenia razon.

¿Quien es rbotic? es un ser humano? un ai desarrollado por gureses del extraradio?, creo que jamas lo sabremos.


----------



## sirpask (27 Oct 2011)

vyk dijo:


> Si algo he aprendido en bolsa es que hay que dejar correr las ganancias. No sé por qué extraño motivo cuando las cosas van bien empezamos a ponernos nerviosos y a ver fantasmas por todas partes. Si he soportado pérdidas en mi cartera de -15%...¿voy a vender tan pronto gane un 4%?
> 
> No.



Mi tactica es ponerme un precio de venta.. y si el GAP de apertura la supera pues a vender, jugando con el poco dinero que poseo tengo que ir pasito a pasito.. voy a decir un secreto, empecé en esto de la bolsa con 1600 euros usandolos en dos blokes de 800... Mapfre, IBE y Fluidra.. me Intentaba compensar pero los gastos me solian comer. Ahora juego con todo o nada a largo en un mono-valor IBE, porque no tiene movimientos bruscos y es grande (la controlo un poquito ).. ya voy por 1953 euros jeje, hoy he troleado un poco no he ganado 10 cubatas.. solo han sido unos 35 euros brutos (26 limpios).. pero bueno.

Solo juego para pasar los ratos aburridos y para aprender.. el dinero es a fondo perdido.

Por eso tu tactica de esperar hasta el guano.. puf, yo no puedo, mi cerebro a demas no me lo permite, soy conservador.


----------



## The Hellion (27 Oct 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Lo de bankinteres no lo entiendo
> por que?



Porque aparentemente no tienen suficiente volumen como para que una operación gorda pase desapercibida, y por lo que dijeron algunos, un leoncio le vio el plumero y fue a por él. 

Si no recuerdo mal, la mitad de la operación no la pudo acabar al precio correcto. 

Por lo que nos dijeron, operaciones de más de 15.000 - 18.000 euros solo conviene hacerlas de un golpe con empresas gordas, santanderes y similares.


----------



## Masterflash (27 Oct 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> En ig siguen con el ibex en 93xx, cuando se para este cohete?, si es que al final rbotic tenia razon.
> 
> ¿Quien es rbotic? es un ser humano? un ai desarrollado por gureses del extraradio?, creo que jamas lo sabremos.




Todavia mantienes las TL5 en corto? :S
Ya somos dos::


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (27 Oct 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Yo hablaba del ultracortísimo plazo, intradía puro y duro vamos, y además algo experimental... *Si el IBEX va a seguir subiendo, y de momento pienso que sí,* TEF alcanzará cotas superiores, es de cajón.




Cuenta cuenta :baba:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (27 Oct 2011)

Las mantento, las mantengo, yo hasta que no veo perdidas de 4 cifras no me asusto. ::

Ademas, que son cortos en telecirco, que puede salir mal? :XX: :XX:

Ha sido una jornada muy buena en el resto de operaciones, como para no serlo ya que sabia donde iba a cerrar el daxie ::, asi que hasta 1000 euros de perdidas le doy de margen.


----------



## ponzi (27 Oct 2011)

Espero que me equivoque pq estoy fuera pero me huele que vamos a ver los 10000 y sin caidas importantes. Si me equivoco decirmelo pero el koncorde dice que este mes han estado acumulando los leones no?? Jaja otra gacelada mas

Enviado desde mi GT-I5700 usando Tapatalk


----------



## VOTIN (27 Oct 2011)

The Hellion dijo:


> Porque aparentemente no tienen suficiente volumen como para que una operación gorda pase desapercibida, y por lo que dijeron algunos, un leoncio le vio el plumero y fue a por él.
> 
> Si no recuerdo mal, la mitad de la operación no la pudo acabar al precio correcto.
> 
> Por lo que nos dijeron, operaciones de más de 15.000 - 18.000 euros solo conviene hacerlas de un golpe con empresas gordas, santanderes y similares.



Uhmmm
yo estaba pensando en entrar en el jardin del botas a coger manzanas con 70k o asi de golpe y salir corriendo cuando subiera los 200 pipos ...
Pero esta bien saberlo para no quedarse pillado y operar en el huerto de telefonica y bbva....
Pero bankinter te cobra 8 eur por operacion,siempre seria mas barato entrar en un solo huerto
¿usted que haria?


----------



## ghkghk (27 Oct 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Lo de bankinteres no lo entiendo
> por que?





Hace unas 6 semanas, siendo incluso más gacela que hoy (si eso es posible) hice lo mismo que llevo unas semanas haciendo con Total, SAN, Carrefour, TEF... y entré con 60.000 euros o así. Había subido un 2% o así e iba en subida libre. Total, que cuando estaba un 4% arriba o así di a vender todas las acciones a la vez. Un poco más y la pongo plana. Pegoó un bajonazo de espanto, hasta el punto que de algo más de 1.000 euros que llevaba de ganancias apenas me quedaron 200 o similar.

Entonces aprendí que esto de subirme al carro en tendencia y fijar un stop asegurándome ganar un +- 0.5% o similar, sólo lo puedo hacer con SAN, TEF y pocas más. Y la verdad es que, menos con Schneider el otro día donde me saltó el stop, llevo un montón de operaciones seguidas ganándo 200, 400, 500 eurillos... Y como Bankinter hasta el 7/11 no me cobra comisión por compras con el móvil, y después serán 8 euros hasta 50.000 euros... hasta que encuentre el fallo en la operativa seguiré igual.


----------



## Caos (27 Oct 2011)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Muchas veces se ha comentado porque dejamos correr las perdidas y no las ganancias. Hoy el motivo mio ha sido que no me acabo de creer el tiron que esta pegando todo. El ibex puede que llegue a 9600 en pocos dias pero no creo que haya gasolina para seguir creciendo.



Pero hombre, si llevas la posición desde muy atrás puedes permitirte el riesgo (no creo que veamos un gap a la baja del 10% de un día para otro :. Y te lo digo yo que no lo tengo nada claro estas subidas, creo que el efecto es más bien temporal, pero hay aún recorrido hacia arriba.

Es posible que nos pasemos unos días por estos niveles consolidando o subiendo, pero a lo mejor hasta de aquí semanas no es momento de empezar a vender con fuerza (aunque si hay compañías débiles bajando o haciendo tops en este entorno de subidas brutales tampoco hay que tener miedo por ponerse corto en ellas). Cuando el mercado haya digerido veremos si vuelve hacia abajo o no, y es probable que tengamos días de bull trap para atrapar a gente en estos niveles igual que antes de la caída previa (siempre máximo dolor, y el máximo dolor ahora sería bajar).

Por cierto, ¡el mayor rally del DOW desde 1954! No vivimos días normales, no 

P.D: Y el SP500 luchando con la MA200.


----------



## Claca (27 Oct 2011)

Hoy también la gala CARREFOUR cumplía su objetivo:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...l-ibex-35-octubre-2011-a-170.html#post5147552

Ha dado un 16% desde que la comenté, casi nada. 







Los 19,00 euros de objetivo, apróximadamente, no voy a pelearme por céntimos, aunque hay quien me pegaría una colleja por ello, salen por la figura de giro, el doble suelo en este caso. Como es habitual en estas formaciones, sólo hay que medir la altura desde el máximo al mínimo -en este caso, que se exigen dos mínimos y no suele ser exactos, yo siempre tomo el que ofrece menor rango por cuestión de prudencia- y extenderla justo por encima de la parte superior de la figura. Lo que dé, es el objetivo.

Este es un muy buen ejemplo de cómo plantear una operación: en pleno pull a la figura y, por lo tanto, un beneficio riesgo inmejorable con las probabilidades a favor (cambio de tendencia reciente). Hay que tener en cuenta que estas figuras ganan mucha validez en su contexto, es decir, un doble suelo luego de un enorme castigo bajista tiene una fiabilidad mucho mayor que la misma figura en tendencia alcista. Para HCH y similares, esto hay que tenerlo en cuenta. Son figuras de cambio de tendencia y es allí donde tienen sentido.


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Oct 2011)

Están decidiendo ahora si Pepon saca la cartera o no


----------



## mataresfacil (27 Oct 2011)

Caos dijo:


> *Pero hombre, si llevas la posición desde muy atrás puedes permitirte el riesgo* (no creo que veamos un gap a la baja del 10% de un día para otro :. Y te lo digo yo que no lo tengo nada claro estas subidas, creo que el efecto es más bien temporal, pero hay aún recorrido hacia arriba.
> 
> Es posible que nos pasemos unos días por estos niveles consolidando o subiendo, pero a lo mejor hasta de aquí semanas no es momento de empezar a vender con fuerza (aunque si hay compañías débiles bajando o haciendo tops en este entorno de subidas brutales tampoco hay que tener miedo por ponerse corto en ellas). Cuando el mercado haya digerido veremos si vuelve hacia abajo o no, y es probable que tengamos días de bull trap para atrapar a gente en estos niveles igual que antes de la caída previa (siempre máximo dolor, y el máximo dolor ahora sería bajar).
> 
> ...



Evidentemente no es el caso, de hecho la macro subida me permite ganar pero ni de lejos lo previsto. Normal, soy 100% gacela.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (27 Oct 2011)

Yo pasar al cierre, los 9288c, me pareceria señal de que queremos ir arriba.

De no pasarlos, mi gacele system, me dice que vamos abajo, y aqui acompañando los americanos se podrian ver la parte baja de los 8k, ya digo es mi gacele system chinesco.
Pero los americanos no acompañan, igual con lo que ha dicho el Sr.Caos sobre los beneficios del 4 trimestre, se pueden ver las caidas que llevarian al indice spx por debajo de 1k.


----------



## VOTIN (27 Oct 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Hace unas 6 semanas, siendo incluso más gacela que hoy (si eso es posible) hice lo mismo que llevo unas semanas haciendo con Total, SAN, Carrefour, TEF... y entré con 60.000 euros o así. Había subido un 2% o así e iba en subida libre. Total, que cuando estaba un 4% arriba o así di a vender todas las acciones a la vez. Un poco más y la pongo plana. Pegoó un bajonazo de espanto, hasta el punto que de algo más de 1.000 euros que llevaba de ganancias apenas me quedaron 200 o similar.
> 
> Entonces aprendí que esto de subirme al carro en tendencia y fijar un stop asegurándome ganar un +- 0.5% o similar, sólo lo puedo hacer con SAN, TEF y pocas más. Y la verdad es que, menos con Schneider el otro día donde me saltó el stop, llevo un montón de operaciones seguidas ganándo 200, 400, 500 eurillos... Y como Bankinter hasta el 7/11 no me cobra comisión por compras con el móvil, y después serán 8 euros hasta 50.000 euros... hasta que encuentre el fallo en la operativa seguiré igual.



Pues si con 60k mueves el mercado,ni pensar quiero lo que hacen los leoncios
con sus millones.
Fuiste leoncio por un dia

PD
Eres el puto amo::


----------



## The Hellion (27 Oct 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Hoy también la gala CARREFOUR cumplía su objetivo:
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...l-ibex-35-octubre-2011-a-170.html#post5147552
> 
> ...



16,67 por ciento, descontando comisiones y gastos de compra y venta, para ser exactos. 

Mi única puñetera operación de papertrading, que no tenía liquidez aquel día (dos puñeteros clientes que pagaron tarde). 5000 euritos habría comprado, 847,5 de beneficio que tendría ahora (si no hubiese vendido antes, que no lo sé).


----------



## Claca (27 Oct 2011)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Cuenta cuenta :baba:



La verdad es que ahora voy a tomarme un descanso foril y no quiero dejar más asuntos en el aire. Estos días, sino semanas, he estado invirtiendo mucho tiempo en el foro y, aunque me encanta el hilo, ahora el cuerpo me pide bajar el ritmo. Seguiré pasándome por aquí, pero colaboraré menos y sin duda el server de Calopez también merece un descanso.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (27 Oct 2011)

Por cierto quiero expresar mi mas absoluto respeto y agradecimiento al señor Luis, aqui conocido como MarketMaker por los mensajes que tiene a bien escribirnos desde el mas alla, alla del oceano quiero decir. Ha quedado absolutamente claro con la evolucion de los indices y el oro desde su comentario que sabe usted mucho mucho.

Aqui sale uno politeista, adoro al dios Claca, al dios Pollastre, al dios Fran200, al dios MM e incluso porque no decirlo al resto de evangelistas que pueblan este hilo. La fe mueve montañas [de dinero].


----------



## The Hellion (27 Oct 2011)

Claca dijo:


> La verdad es que ahora voy a tomarme un descanso foril y no quiero dejar más asuntos en el aire. Estos días, sino semanas, he estado invirtiendo mucho tiempo en el foro y, aunque me encanta el hilo, ahora el cuerpo me pide bajar el ritmo. Seguiré pasándome por aquí, pero colaboraré menos y sin duda el server de Calopez también merece un descanso.



Antes de irte, ¿puedes recomendarme un libro de AT, para empezar? En inglés o en español, me da igual.


----------



## Claca (27 Oct 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Por cierto quiero expresar mi mas absoluto respeto y agradecimiento al señor Luis, aqui conocido como MarketMaker por los mensajes que tiene a bien escribirnos desde el mas alla, alla del oceano quiero decir. Ha quedado absolutamente claro con la evolucion de los indices y el oro desde su comentario que sabe usted mucho mucho.
> 
> Aqui sale uno politeista, adoro al dios Claca, al dios Pollastre, al dios Fran200, al dios MM e incluso porque no decirlo al resto de evangelistas que pueblan este hilo. La fe mueve montañas [de dinero].



Sí, pero que ******** ya podría hablar más claro el muy leoncio. Y si eso significa ingresarnos dinero en la cuenta, que así sea


----------



## VOTIN (27 Oct 2011)

The Hellion dijo:


> Antes de irte, ¿puedes recomendarme un libro de AT, para empezar? En inglés o en español, me da igual.



Aqui los tienes todos
libros sobre la bolsa , trading , analisis tecnico y forex - Taringa!

Dicen que el mejor es el de "leones contra gacelas",lo estoy leyendo


----------



## Claca (27 Oct 2011)

The Hellion dijo:


> Antes de irte, ¿puedes recomendarme un libro de AT, para empezar? En inglés o en español, me da igual.



No, porque no he leido ninguno, lo siento. Pero recomiendo encarecidamente el foro Foro de Bolsa - Foros de Bolsa: Foro de DIAS DE BOLSA, ahí aprenderás de los más grandes. El cabecilla, como he comentado alguna vez, es un monstruo de analista, pero algo espectacular, de los pocos analistas que merecen mi respeto, y siempre que sea posible no estaría de más echar una ojeada al consultorio bursatil de cierre de mercados, el lunes, que es cuando sale, porque tiene un estilo muy didáctico que viene muy bien para ir pillándole el gusto al AT.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (27 Oct 2011)

Bueno viendo el Chulibex que avanza a pasos agigantados hacía los 15.000, creo que el año que viene ´Hejpañah ira Pa'rriba...crecimiento Pib del 15%, 8 millones nuevos de empleos, SMI entorno a los 2.000 €/mes, precio del m2/piso a 20.000 € y la tasa de paro bajará al 2-3 %:rolleye::rolleye::rolleye:...este es el analisis que se desprende de ver la proyección macro que nos muestra nuestro amado Chulibex...Too Pa'rribaaaaa...::::::


----------



## ghkghk (27 Oct 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Pues si con 60k mueves el mercado,ni pensar quiero lo que hacen los leoncios
> con sus millones.
> Fuiste leoncio por un dia
> 
> ...




Ellso tienen sus maquinitas que compran y venden para mantener el precio, ocultan paquetes... Otra liga. Por eso yo busco valores que tengan miles y miles de acciones a la venta en un precio, y dejo caer las mías como quien no quiere la cosa. Es que lo de Bankinter me dejó ::, yo creía que 60.000 sería una minucia para un banco del Ibex, pero entró Fran2000 diciendo: "Tu orden ha entrado a las 16.32:08, han sido X títulos a tal precio exacto..." vi que aquí no hay nada al azar.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (27 Oct 2011)

En mayo de 2008 habia crisis? habia paro? atabamos los perros con longanizas?
En enero de 2010 estabamos un 30% mejor que ahora? el pib era un 30% mayor, habia un 30% menos de paro?

La bolsa no es la economia real, la bolsa es otra cosa, pero por favor no caigan en el cuento que si la bolsa sube, todo arreglado, vamos a mejor, y si baja justo al contrario, porque acabaria padeciendo doble personalidad.


----------



## Janus (27 Oct 2011)

1282 en el SP. Ya está en medio de la zona de resistencia y viene sin parar desde 1080. Se puede dar la vuelta hacia cotas menores en cualquier momento. Hay más que ganar en el corto que en el largo ... no va a subir todos los días un 4% sin más.


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Oct 2011)

Esto tiene gasolina para tontear unos cuantos días.

Fue tocar los 1220 y salir disparado. Pena que se me escapara...


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Oct 2011)

Esta acción me gustaba 

JDS Uniphase Corporation: NASDAQ:JDSU quotes & news - Google Finance

Iba a entrar hoy pero he visto que iba con un subidón del 4% al inicio y he pensado Buff...no me voy a zampar el calentón para luego que caiga...

Ouch :


----------



## ghkghk (27 Oct 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Esta acción me gustaba
> 
> JDS Uniphase Corporation: NASDAQ:JDSU quotes & news - Google Finance
> 
> ...




Vaya tela lo que estamos viendo hoy...


----------



## Janus (27 Oct 2011)

En no muchas veces había visto tal despelote de subidas, mires en donde mires .... Tiene que haber entrada de gacelada de la hostia. Les van a cocer vivos ...

Con cuidado pero hay que tomar ya posiciones cortas.


----------



## ponzi (27 Oct 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Aqui los tienes todos
> libros sobre la bolsa , trading , analisis tecnico y forex - Taringa!
> 
> Dicen que el mejor es el de "leones contra gacelas",lo estoy leyendo



A mi los que mas me han gustado y recomiendo son:
AT
Leones contra gacelas
Analusis tecnico de murphy
Pero ademas como economista que soy te recomendaria que aprendieses algo de contabilidad de analisia de cuentas anuales, te ayudara y mucho a reducir el extres y tension si eliges bien que compras
Mis favoritos en este aspecto son
Analisis estados financieros de mary buffet" sencillo y con consejos muy valiosos"
Super stocks de fisher
Y si te atreves security analysis de benjamin graham viene muy bien
En ultimo lugar para que nunca olvides que aqui cuenta mas la psicologia que otra cosa yo me leeria el inversor inteligente de benjamin graham. Se que es mas aburrido leer balances hasta q le pilles el gusanillo pero si consigues una buena base y le sumas un buen AT creo que tendras buenas herramientas para en la mayoria de los casos no perder dinero de forma innecesaria.

Enviado desde mi GT-I5700 usando Tapatalk


----------



## ponzi (27 Oct 2011)

Lo mas importante es que sepas que compras ,donde te estas metiendo ,que riesgo asumes y que lo aprendas antes de perder tus ahorros.Hasta que no has comprado y vendido no aprenderas las malas jugadas que te juega la psicologia. De todos los que te he dicho si fuese tu empezaba por el de nary buffet que es corto y seguia por leones contra gacelas.y en todo momento nunca olvides que la bolsa no es para hacerse rico ni ser charlie sheen en wall street lo mas importante como dijo un foreto es que sepas robar manzanitas de la gran cesta y salir vivo al final del camino

Enviado desde mi GT-I5700 usando Tapatalk


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (27 Oct 2011)




----------



## Estilicón (27 Oct 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Yo hablaba del ultracortísimo plazo, intradía puro y duro vamos, y además algo experimental... Si el IBEX va a seguir subiendo, y de momento pienso que sí, TEF alcanzará cotas superiores, es de cajón.



A mi en realidad lo de los soportes y resistencias me parece que hay que considerarlos como puntos de atención, puntos de referencia para determinar la posibilidad de que una determinada operación pueda llegar al objetivo que has planeado con mayor o menor dificultad, o si estás fuera, puntos donde se puede tomar la decisión de entrar y arriesgar de una manera más razonada. 

Me parece que son puntos donde es posible que la cosa pare o gire (de hecho TEF ha hecho descanso en 15,60 y 15,80) pero no son la biblia y los soportes y resistencias están para ser franqueados, y más si de repente se desata un entorno de locura con una tendencia lanzada y una inercia brutal como ha ocurrido hoy. Es posible que mañana en el gap de apertura vuele esta zona 15,80-16, tal como se ha vuelto la cosa.

Acabo de leer que va a disminuir su aportación. Es bueno desenganchar un poco. Pero espero que aunque con menos frecuencia, nos siga obsequiando con sus gráficos y comentarios de los suyos. Una buena parte de que este hilo sea 'mítico', es gracias a usted.


----------



## VOTIN (27 Oct 2011)

ponzi dijo:


> A mi los que mas me han gustado y recomiendo son:
> AT
> Leones contra gacelas
> Analusis tecnico de murphy
> ...



Ya somos dos,pero yo acabe hace bastantes años
para mi ahora es jugar como gacelilla que soy
Me suelo mirar los balances y estudiarlos,por eso no me gusta Tecnicas y de ACCIONA no me gusta que de su patrimonio neto de 6000 millones cerca de 1000 sean de fondo de comercio( eso es un sapo)
Para mi a medio largo el mejor podria ser Acerlor,pero hasta que no caiga a 13 no lo vuelvo a comprar
Lo que no encuentro es el balance de Telefonica
Como balances curiosos recomiendo ver el de BANCO VALENCIA,una entidad quebrada sobre el papel y enladrillada a lo bestia,posee eso si unos depositos sobre 13000 millones que lo harian muy atractivo para un inversor extranjero y seria un pelotazo
PD
Pelotazo porque al cotizar por 1 euro la accion por 400 millones te quedarias
con un banco grande,hace un año su valor de capitalizacion era de 1300 millones
Aunque para eso tendria que autorizarlo bankia::


----------



## @@strom (27 Oct 2011)

Ndx 2403, a 20 puntitos de los máximos anuales.


----------



## sirpask (27 Oct 2011)

BUeno... una tonteria mas de las mias... he estado mirando el 2008, con un Indice del ibex parecido al de ahora.. pero ¿Bastante mas bajista?, pues bien, mas concretamente he estado mirando desde el 21 de octubre hasta el 27.. semana que salio la EPA y fueron unos 78.800 currantes menos.. en esa semana (agarraos las kalandrakas) el Ibex bajó de 10.105 a 7977.

Europa ha quedado claro con lo que ha pasado hoy que está viento en popa... ¿pero España?, Mañana si verdaderamente hoy ha sido un dia gaceril total... se verá si tambien "financieramente" hemos superado la crisis. Yo creo que la EPA estara en torno a los 80.000 tambien.

http://www.ine.es/daco/daco42/daco4211/epa0308.pdf


----------



## loblesa (27 Oct 2011)

Claca dijo:


> La verdad es que ahora voy a tomarme un descanso foril y no quiero dejar más asuntos en el aire. Estos días, sino semanas, he estado invirtiendo mucho tiempo en el foro y, aunque me encanta el hilo, ahora el cuerpo me pide bajar el ritmo. Seguiré pasándome por aquí, pero colaboraré menos y sin duda el server de Calopez también merece un descanso.



Muchas gracias por tus aportaciones (calidad y rapidez). Se te echará de menos. Echaré un ojo al Foro de Bolsa - Foros de Bolsa: Foro de DIAS DE BOLSA . ¿Usuarios a seguir?

PD: No lo hagas por Calópez pero si por recuperar el aliento.


----------



## pollastre (27 Oct 2011)

Sr. j-c, no he podido evitar reparar en que el Sr. Chinito_Deslocalizador ha intentado venderle un curso de trading:




Entiendo que no haya mordido el anzuelo... ¡Yo mismo estaría indignado! Un trader astuto como Ud. no puede conformarse con sistemas infames que proporcionan un parco 1% diario de plusvalías. 

Por un módico precio - que entiendo no será problema para Ud. - permítame ofrecerle un curso a la altura de sus habilidades. Por qué conformarse con un 1% diario, cuando puede hacer 6 x 1 = 6% diario !! Bienvenido a nuestro curso avanzado de trading multimonitor, Sr. j-c; bienvenido... al futuro:


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Oct 2011)

¡JuanLui en la tele!

Eso es el signo que nos vamos a los 18.000 en el ibex


----------



## vyk (27 Oct 2011)

Madre del amor hermoso...

SAN al otro lado del charco:

Banco Santander, S.A. (ADR): NYSE:STD quotes & news - Google Finance

Mañana puede ser otro gran día.


----------



## J-Z (27 Oct 2011)

Hoy he perdido 2000, pero se aprovecha para poner cortos en múltiples valores y como no en el € que está en 1,42, la crisis ha pasado y yo no me he enterado.

Estoy dispuesto a hacer el curso pero como condición espero no tener que hacerlo en una mesa que refleja las pantallas


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Oct 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Esperate que le echen h***s los usanos y lo pongan cerca de los 129X



Se los echaron


----------



## VOTIN (27 Oct 2011)

vyk dijo:


> Madre del amor hermoso...
> 
> SAN al otro lado del charco:
> 
> ...



Esperate que la gente se entere de que los acuerdos,como todos los contratos tienen muchos folios de letra pequeña
Los bancos daran dividendos el año que viene via capitalizacion de beneficios o sea aumentar mas acciones con el mismo valor,eso no se lo tragaran y se pegaran la ostia
los mercados celebran hoy que hay unidad en europa,luego tocara ver quien saca tajada y quien no.Y me temo ,bueno ,no me temo nada,que les tocara a los bancos alguna bajada gorda::

Te espero SAN pa meterte en la saca a 5,7 ,je,je::


----------



## funciona-rio (27 Oct 2011)

j-z dijo:


> Hoy he perdido 2000, pero se aprovecha para poner cortos en múltiples valores y como no en el € que está en 1,42, la crisis ha pasado y yo no me he enterado.




Ja ja, yo he estado tentado de abrir un pequeño corte en el euro porque está a huevo, pero bueno, he desistido por aquello de no ir contra la tendencia; suerte de todos modos!.


----------



## vyk (27 Oct 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Esperate que la gente se entere de que los acuerdos,como todos los contratos tienen muchos folios de letra pequeña
> Los bancos daran dividendos el año que viene via capitalizacion de beneficios o sea aumentar mas acciones con el mismo valor,eso no se lo tragaran y se pegaran la ostia
> los mercados celebran hoy que hay unidad en europa,luego tocara ver quien saca tajada y quien no.Y me temo ,bueno ,no me temo nada,que les tocara a los bancos alguna bajada gorda::
> 
> Te espero SAN pa meterte en la saca a 5,7 ,je,je::



Jejeje...

Está claro que siempre se pueden hacer varias lecturas, pero déjame disfrutar un poco, jodío, que llevaba unos meses de mierda que ni te lo imaginas...

Que conste que parte de razón no te falta.


----------



## J-Z (27 Oct 2011)

Ya que ya no hay crisis la CNMIERDAV podía levantar la ley seca de cortos no?


----------



## VOTIN (27 Oct 2011)

j-z dijo:


> Ya que ya no hay crisis la CNMIERDAV podía levantar la ley seca de cortos no?



El jardin del botas para cojer las manzanas es de ghkghk,ahi no entran advenedizos con cdfs,bueno yo me voy tambien a pedir una invitacion para la semana que viene
Aprovechare


----------



## Mr. Brightside (27 Oct 2011)

El IBex sube teóricamente en estos momentos un 1,27%.


----------



## J-Z (27 Oct 2011)

Se los tiro igual en PT, a tomar por culo el botas :XX:


----------



## vmmp29 (27 Oct 2011)

Claca te pediria un super favor podrias analizar tres valores TRG creo que roto el HCHi, *VIS* está en una resistencia si supera 28.7€ buff y *ITX* tiene buena pinta a pasado resistencia

¿qué opinas muy agradecido?


----------



## Janus (27 Oct 2011)

Bueno ya hemos visto la primera descarga en SP. Vendrá una segunda potente y una tercera posterior.


----------



## Nico (27 Oct 2011)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Nico, ¿has cogido manzanitas hoy?
































​

De todos modos:

1) En gran medida tuvo más que ver *con la suerte que con el análisis* (perdón Maestro, gané más por irme a dormir que por tener un gráfico correcto) 
Si hubiera pasado la sesión de hoy en el mercado estoy convencido que vendía en algún punto de la subida.

2) Si hubiera hecho "todo bien" hubiera sacado unos 4K entre ayer y hoy... estuve por abajo de la mitad culpa del "gacelismo" :

3) Nadie "gana" hasta que *no tiene el dinero en la mano* y parte de mis ganancias, hoy por hoy, son "teóricas". Serán efectivas si puedo realizarlas.


----------



## Nico (27 Oct 2011)

Glosario de las actividades del Maestro a lo largo del día (o, por qué me pasé a la prédica del *benemérito Profeta Rbotnic*):

===

*El Maestro se niega a si mismo:*



Claca dijo:


> No, más bien de los 15,60, prácticamente donde está cotizando.
> 
> *Y eso de maestro, sobra*. Anda que no me falta rodaje :rolleye:



===

*El Maestro se ablanda:*



Claca dijo:


> Hoy también la gala CARREFOUR cumplía su objetivo:
> 
> Ha dado un 16% desde que la comenté, casi nada.
> 
> Los 19,00 euros de objetivo, apróximadamente, *no voy a pelearme por céntimos*, aunque hay quien me pegaría una colleja por ello, salen por la figura de giro, el doble suelo en este caso.



===

*El Maestro se aparta del camino:*



Claca dijo:


> Cierro largos intradía, un poco antes de esos 9.150, *que pienso que se verán*, pero tampoco vamos a ajustar tanto. No obstante, mientras no se superen los 9.190, estamos en un sitio ideal para recortar, especialmente ahora que todo el mundo lo ve tan bonito.
> 
> De hecho *estoy pensando pillar cortos contra tendencia*, así en plan rebelde. Ya veremos.



===

*El Maestro nos abandona:*



Claca dijo:


> La verdad es que ahora *voy a tomarme un descanso foril* y no quiero dejar más asuntos en el aire. Estos días, sino semanas, he estado invirtiendo mucho tiempo en el foro y, aunque me encanta el hilo, ahora el cuerpo me pide bajar el ritmo. Seguiré pasándome por aquí, pero colaboraré menos y sin duda el server de Calopez también merece un descanso.



===


*VIVA RBOTNIC !!

VIVA EL CAMINO VERDADERO !!

NO A LAS APOSTASIAS Y FALSOS PROFETAS !!*












*Claca*... sabes que *eres un grande*. Un abrazo, descansa y somos muchos los que te agradecemos que nos hayas enseñado a "razonar" en estos temas.



Eso si... la verdad es que prefiero la "cosa facil" de cuanto te dan el dato justo y no tienes que pensar mucho (MM) porque, *como dice chinito*:



chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> La gracia era decir que llegarian hoy, no cree?
> 
> Es que tengo un siyalodeciaismomulderiano agudo, porque joder, estos pajaros como pian, que asco me da este mundo sabiendo que *hay gente que sabe donde estaremos, con esta precision. Asi tambien juego yo.*


----------



## VOTIN (27 Oct 2011)

Nico dijo:


> ​
> 
> De todos modos:
> 
> ...



2900 millones de volumen no parecen gran cosa para un cambio de tendencia,aunque algo mas de lo normal no llegan a los 5000 o 7000 que he estado comparando con los ultimos 4 años para estudiarlos

No se,
esperaba un volumen enorme al subir un 5% el ibex hoy,pero no es asi.......


----------



## ponzi (27 Oct 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Ya somos dos,pero yo acabe hace bastantes años
> para mi ahora es jugar como gacelilla que soy
> Me suelo mirar los balances y estudiarlos,por eso no me gusta Tecnicas y de ACCIONA no me gusta que de su patrimonio neto de 6000 millones cerca de 1000 sean de fondo de comercio( eso es un sapo)
> Para mi a medio largo el mejor podria ser Acerlor,pero hasta que no caiga a 13 no lo vuelvo a comprar
> ...



No sabia lo del banco de valencia. A ver si encuentro los balances.
Acciona no me gusta, aunque tiene un margen de negocio muy bueno se nota que la deuda es demasiado elevada mas el fondo de comercio que has comentado. Arcelor me gusta cotiza a unos niveles muy bajos enrelacion a su precio en libros y sus ventas.

Price/Sales	0.3x	
Price/Book	0.5x	

El problema que tiene es que tiene unos margenes muy pequeños y una infraestructura muy cara de mantener
En 2010 sus ventas fueron 78,025.0 y el coste de las ventas 69,339.0. 
Supongo que por eso su cotización ha sido tan castigada.Aun así creo que para el largo plazo es una compañía que puede dar alegrías a sus accionistas.


Te pongo el enlace de la cnmv para acceder a toda la información de Telefónica

CNMV - Búsqueda por entidades

En este otro enlace esta directamente el pdf con el informe anual completo.Yo los saco de ahí. aunque si que me gustaría encontrar alguna pagina en español que hiciese ese trabajo por mi y que fuese de fiar

http://www.cnmv.es/AUDITA/2010/12615.pdf

Pd: A ver si con suerte cae el santander y vuelvo a entrar que ya me había hecho a la idea de asistir a la jga ¿Sigue manteniendo alguna posición en el san?


----------



## Nico (27 Oct 2011)

Para el camarada de armas de *ghkghk*:



ghkghk dijo:


> Sin duda, pero es la primera noche que creo que paso en completa liquidez desde hace meses. Y yo realmente corto no me suelo poner, por lo que cualquier otro día de cualquier mes un 4-5% hubiera pillado... menos hoy.
> 
> Bueno, peores cosas se han visto. Seguiremos remando



===

He notado que en nuestra "gacelez" llevamos caminos similares (en el modo de razonar, reaccionar, las impaciencias, los análisis, etc.).

Por haber empezado a cometer errores unas semanas antes que tú avisarte que TENGAS CUIDADO porque, las malas decisiones se toman por no "enfriarse" un poco.

Cuando el mercado da estas broncas enormes (sea porque te pillan comprado o suben sin ti) uno tiene la tentación de querer cobrarse la revancha de inmediato y a cualquier costa y eso es lo que nos hace perder.

Los traders profesionales -y *Pollastre* cierta vez escribió largo y tendido al respecto contando como lleva su chiringuito- son "profesionales" justamente porque saben *SEPARAR LAS EMOCIONES DEL MERCADO.*

Nunca actúas "en caliente".
Tienes un plan y lo sigues.
Si algo huele mal, te sales y esperas.
Dos aciertos no garantizan el tercero.
Es mejor cumplir objetivos SIEMPRE y de modo regular que "pegar pelotazos".

Cuando ocurren estos días "únicos" en los que uno se pierde un 10% de subida (o, peor aún, se "come" un 10% de bajada) queda una sensación de impotencia que es la que nos lleva a cometer errores.

Nos dicen y nos repiten una y otra vez (*janus, chinito, caos* lo dicen frecuentemente también) que este es más una "carrera de resistencia" antes que un sprint y que vale más ganar 200 todos los días que pegar un "pelotazo" de 6000 en medio de muchos "pelotazos en contra" de 3000 pero, el dinero nos quema en la mano y las oportunidades perdidas parecen bofetadas en el rostro.

Si no desarrollamos DISCIPLINA y mucho CARACTER, nos sacarán el dinero del bolsillo.

Mantenerlo y acrecentarlo es un juego de especialistas.

===

Por qué digo todo esto ?

Porque te vi armando una bonita cartera de mediano plazo, la desarmaste para jugar en corto (plazo) y, el día en que te hubieras hecho rico la "viste de afuera".

NO ENTRES DE CUALQUIER MODO Y DE PURO CALENTON EN CUALQUIER COSA MAÑANA porque te pueden pegar dos veces.

Calma y a pensar.

Que como dice tu avatar _"afuera la cosa está embromada"_.




_(*) Escribo esto pensando en mi más que todo..._


----------



## ECxxx (27 Oct 2011)

loco loco loco....


----------



## The Hellion (27 Oct 2011)

Joder, AMD + 8,73% en la sesión y +7,40 en el afterhours. 

Menos mal que me he acordado de echar un euromillones. Tal y como va la cosa, igual ganamos todos los que participemos. 

Visto el efecto, tal vez sería interesante que hubiera eurocumbres una vez al mes.


----------



## Claca (27 Oct 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Gráfico del DOW, el mismo que he colgado las anteriores veces:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DOW:







La idea del canal fantasma ha fallado estrepitosamente, como es habitual en estos casos, pero un ejercicio de imaginación nunca viene mal siempre que esperemos a un gesto de confirmación antes de hacer nada. 

La zona de control en los 11.700, clarísima, y ya no debería perderse, el apoyo de los días 25 y 26 ha sido determinante en el inicio de este nuevo tramo al alza. Atención a la directriz alcista acelerada, que sigue respetándose y mientras sea así, se va al techo del canal. Para los que esperan una corrección, perderla sería el primer síntoma de debilidad.


----------



## Janus (27 Oct 2011)

Claca dijo:


> DOW:
> 
> La idea del canal fantasma ha fallado estrepitosamente, como es habitual en estos casos, pero un ejercicio de imaginación nunca viene mal siempre que esperemos a un gesto confirmación antes de hacer nada.
> 
> La zona de control en los 11.700, clarísima, y ya no debería perderse, el apoyo de los días 25 y 26 ha sido determinante en el inicio de este nuevo tramo al alza. Atención a la directriz alcista acelerada, que sigue respetándose y mientras sea así, se va al techo del canal. Para los que esperan una corrección, perderla sería el primer síntoma de debilidad.



La verdad es que eres un crack que no para de aportar al hilo y siempre en un tono cordial y de ayuda. Enhorabuena porque le das un gusto supersano a este foro.


----------



## VOTIN (27 Oct 2011)

ponzi dijo:


> No sabia lo del banco de valencia. A ver si encuentro los balances.
> Acciona no me gusta, aunque tiene un margen de negocio muy bueno se nota que la deuda es demasiado elevada mas el fondo de comercio que has comentado. Arcelor me gusta cotiza a unos niveles muy bajos enrelacion a su precio en libros y sus ventas.
> 
> Price/Sales	0.3x
> ...



Estan en la web del banco de Valencia
Si quieres ver otra empresa de cojones mira la que cotiza ultima en el mercado continuo creo que por 36 centimos/accion,es una inmobiliaria que es un poema,busca en su web los balances y mira sus activos,sus pisos
TODAS las empresas inmobiliarias NO VALEN UNA MIERDA,su capitalizacion es irrisoria para el valor de sus activos,si saldaran sus deudas con los bancos dandoles sus activos podrian cerrar pero la entrada de estos activos al banco les obligaria a ACTUALIZAR sus balances y las perdidas los quebrarian
El problema de los bancos no es la deuda de España,que podrian cobrar SI NO
LOS LADRILLOS ,ESA ES LA GRECIA de los BANCOS que estan tapando con el dinero que les dan.
Por eso mantienen vivo al banco valencia......y otros
El sistema esta podrido
Sin industria no hay trabajo,ni dinero para consumo
En Enero se armara la gorda si mariano quiere......
Esta subida es un seguimiento de las demas bolsas,sin gran volumen que marque cambio

PD
me he quedado limpio,no tengo acciones de nada,las vendi esta mañana con 850 euros netos de plusvalia


----------



## Claca (27 Oct 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> Claca te pediria un super favor podrias analizar tres valores TRG creo que roto el HCHi, *VIS* está en una resistencia si supera 28.7€ buff y *ITX* tiene buena pinta a pasado resistencia
> 
> ¿qué opinas muy agradecido?



Lo siento amigo, sabes que no me he escaqueado nunca, pero de veras que me apetecen unos días de descanso sin pensar en el foro, y para mirarte los gráficos mal -que me lleva un tiempo, aquí no hay conocimiento délfico-, paso. VIS y TRG no los tengo analizados, ITX sí, así que al menos puedo hacerte un comentario rápido.







ITX no es de las mejores para aprovechar lo que queda de subida, y hay que recordar que hace tiempo la recomendé mencionando los 70 euros, que ya están al lado. No es que esté mal, la veo como a FER, con muy poco recorrido por ahora.


----------



## Felix (27 Oct 2011)

Nico dijo:


> Los traders profesionales -y *Pollastre* cierta vez escribió largo y tendido al respecto contando como lleva su chiringuito- son "profesionales" justamente porque saben *SEPARAR LAS EMOCIONES DEL MERCADO.*



¿Hay forma de localizar esa informacion? Siempre que hablais de objetivos me pregunto como seria la forma correcta de acotarlos y sobre todo de respetarlos.


----------



## Janus (27 Oct 2011)

No huele bien:

SP en resistencia muy fuerte. Cuando era soporte se perdió con mucha fuerza y con un volumen excepcional. Aparte de que ha subido ininterrumpidamente desde 1080 (más de 200 puntos en un mes). Hay indicadores que ya vienen demasiado estresados.
DAX: Ha subido casi un 30% en un mes. Without comments. Se la ve muy controlada y hay una gacelada metida de aupa.
Societe Generale+Santander+BNP ....: Todos han subido bastante (parecía que se evaporaban las acciones) pero todos ellos están pegadas a resistencia relevante.

En general el volumen no ha sido excepcional que digamos .... para la subida que ha habido.

También favorece la corrección que hay unas plusvalías enormes generadas en muy poco tiempo por lo que una simple toma de beneficios puede sonar a toque de corneta. A más plazo, puede hacer lo que quieran los leoncios pero esto está pidiendo a gritos una corrección. El momento contrario es perfecto porque hoy parecía que se regalaban las acciones como los danones (2x1). En bolsa, siempre se han pagado los excesos ... y ahora no va a ser diferente con independencia de que posteriormente suba más o lo hundan. En este último mes, muchos grandes han hecho el jornal de un par de ejercicios y eso hay que tenerlo en mente.


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Oct 2011)

Y si estamos en una tendencia y nadie se ha percatado. Hay que respetarla y además lleva su tiempo hasta que finalice. No es la primera vez que se ha vivido con impaciencia caídas y luego ha terminado con muchas más subidas durante muchas sesiones.

Y ya comenté, hace unas semanas, que muy posiblemente estábamos empezando una tendencia que resultaría muy favorable y duradera para uno de los bandos, y creo que esta vez se han apuntado el tanto los toros.

Todo lo que hablo es para el medio-largo plazo, obviamente.


----------



## ponzi (27 Oct 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Estan en la web del banco de Valencia
> Si quieres ver otra empresa de cojones mira la que cotiza ultima en el mercado continuo creo que por 36 centimos/accion,es una inmobiliaria que es un poema,busca en su web los balances y mira sus activos,sus pisos
> TODAS las empresas inmobiliarias NO VALEN UNA MIERDA,su capitalizacion es irrisoria para el valor de sus activos,si saldaran sus deudas con los bancos dandoles sus activos podrian cerrar pero la entrada de estos activos al banco les obligaria a ACTUALIZAR sus balances y las perdidas los quebrarian
> El problema de los bancos no es la deuda de España,que podrian cobrar SI NO
> ...



Antes he puesto el enlace con el informe anual de tef ahi esta el balance. Adjunto un pantallazo del activo:
Ver archivo adjunto 45098

y del pasivo
Ver archivo adjunto 45099

No se referirá a Inmobiliaria colonia? Hace un tiempo hizo un contra split...ahora mismo cotiza a 3 y pico
Dejo el informe anual donde vienen las cuentas anuales  gracias por la información creo que me divertiré mañana analizando estos balances

http://www.cnmv.es/AUDITA/2010/12557.pdf

Hoy me metido en el proreal y la subida de hoy no ha sido incremento de los leones. Lo malo que según el koncorde ya llevaban un mes acumulando. Habrá que ver cuando empiezan a soltar papel.
Dejo las cuentas anuales de banco de valencia, por si alguien se ánima conmigo a analizarlas 

http://www.cnmv.es/AUDITA/2010/12502.pdf

Buff si mariano quisiese esto terminaría siendo como una película futurista de stallone donde nos mataríamos unos a otros

Pd: Yo lo dejo caer solo como curiosidad...No os parece curioso que Deloitte antiguo Arthur andersen (traigo a la reminiscencia los recuerdos de Enron)

Enron los tipos que estafaron a America

Sean quienes auditen a inmobiliaria colonial, banco de valencia y telefónica se haya largado de deloitte en 2004 y este ahora con ernst??
Por cierto nuestro queridisimo tito botas así como bbva es auditado por Deloitte


----------



## Claca (27 Oct 2011)

IBEX, para rematar la faena:







El movimiento por encima de los 9.000 estaba cantado, porque en estos casos el precio tiende a probar las anteriores niveles de control del dinero. En este sentido, los 9.700 propuestos son _ir un poco más más allá y algo menos de_, en una suerte de compromiso entre avaricia y realismo. Es lógico que ahora nos encontremos algo desconcertados, pero normalmente tras una subida como esa, luego de hacer un pull a la figura de giro (recordad esos 8.650-400 que mencioné para acumular), lo lógico es que todavía quede subida para ir deshaciendo posiciones y convencer a la gacelada.

No obstante, la estructura bajista de largo plazo, a mi entender, sigue perfectamente intacta, con esa visita pendiente a los 7.200 como mínimo mientras no se rompa.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (27 Oct 2011)

Analogía en el Dax con octubre de 2008 con diferencia de un fibo (50% antes, ahora 61,8%). Tocará la media de 200 sesiones sobre 6570 otra vez, cruce de la muerte claro, el anterior fue un cruce oscuro. (lástima, ayer me metí cortos pq veía la extensión a los 6200 de un doble suelo activado ya cumplida..en fin, error caro típico de gacela lechal, jode estos errores de escuela.)
Así veo el futuro daxiano..


----------



## Janus (27 Oct 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Y si estamos en una tendencia y nadie se ha percatado. Hay que respetarla y además lleva su tiempo hasta que finalice. No es la primera vez que se ha vivido con impaciencia caídas y luego ha terminado con muchas más subidas durante muchas sesiones.
> 
> Y ya comenté, hace unas semanas, que muy posiblemente estábamos empezando una tendencia que resultaría muy favorable y duradera para uno de los bandos, y creo que esta vez se han apuntado el tanto los toros.
> 
> Todo lo que hablo es para el medio-largo plazo, obviamente.




.... la incoherencia puede durar mucho más de lo que aguanta un bolsillo pero ahora creo que se exige extremar la prudencia y vigilar cualquier giro para posicionarse con el debido stop. Eso no es contratendencia ni se debería pretender abrir cortos a ver si se dá la vuelta. Hay que esperar la vuelta y estar atento.::


----------



## VOTIN (27 Oct 2011)

ponzi dijo:


> Antes he puesto el enlace con el informe anual de tef ahi esta el balance. Adjunto un pantallazo del activo:
> Ver archivo adjunto 45098
> 
> y del pasivo
> ...



Esta es la empresa
Inicio - Español
El temas de auditoras es algo jodido,jodido
Demasiado dinero......
tienen que escribir todo farragoso para que solo lo entiendan pocos y no llamen la atencion(el cliente manda)


----------



## Accusatio Manifesta (27 Oct 2011)

Esta mañana me he levantado leyendo que se acordaba una quita del 50% de la deuda helena y que se obligaba a la recapitalización de los bancos, y ambos factores me llevaban a una conclusión clara "¡Hoy los bancos van a pillar lo que no está escrito!". Aún a esta hora sigo pensando que los acuerdos son tremendamente perjudiciales para el negocio bancario, y me parece un engaño que Deutsche Bank, SocGen, BBVA o Santander se hayan pegado ya no estas subidas, sino incluso un tonillo verde testimonial.

Me he tirado todo el día sin dar crédito a la subida basada en nada, eliminando las pocas dudas que podía tener después de haber estado leyendo este hilo sobre la independencia absoluta entre el estado de la economía y la evolución de los mercados. En fin, uno de esos días que se dan de vez en cuando en los que el sentimiento de no comprender nada brilla con todo su esplendor.

Eso sí, de lo que me he alegrado un montón es de ver que el dolor de la salida de Mr. Brightside de sus cortos en Mediaset se haya visto aliviado al ver lo que le habría deparado el futuro. Mis felicitaciones relativas.


----------



## Janus (27 Oct 2011)

Claca dijo:


> IBEX, para rematar la faena:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Antes de esos 9700, tiene los 9400 como bien reseñas en el chart. Ahí tuvo un soporte anterior y puede, sería hasta bueno para el bullish movement, hacer parada y fonda. No pasa nada si retrocede hasta la línea de fuga en los 9000 aprox. Ahora bien, el IBEX no es referencia para los demás índices y hará lo que le "manden".


----------



## Claca (27 Oct 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Mis impresiones, que podrá ser equivocadas o no, las explico con el gráfico, así lo vemos todos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El resultado (mirad que simpleza de gráfico, porque a veces lo más sencillo es lo más efectivo):







La última vez fueron unos 2.500 puntos de rebote. Los 9.700 quedarían ahí ;-)


----------



## pollastre (27 Oct 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Lo siento amigo, sabes que no me he escaqueado nunca, pero de veras que me apetecen unos días de descanso sin pensar en el foro, y para mirarte los gráficos mal -que me lleva un tiempo, aquí no hay conocimiento délfico-, paso. VIS y TRG no los tengo analizados, ITX sí, así que al menos puedo hacerte un comentario rápido.




La verdad es que puedo entenderte de sobras. Esto es algo que quizás no se ve desde fuera, pero este mundo quema, y quema tela.

Yo llevo ya una temporada en la que me encuentro algo cansado. Habría mucho que ponderar aquí, empezando por unas condiciones de trabajo en el mercado mucho más estresantes desde primeros de Agosto por la mierda de la UE... unas vacaciones de tan sólo 8 días en medio de un 2011 problemático (asuntos familiares)... todo pesa.

No ayuda tampoco el trabajar absolutamente solo como un perro los 365 días del año. Y una mañana, y otra, y otra.... oh, y además de trabajar solo, tampoco puedes hablar con nadie de las penas y alegrías de tu trabajo, y por descontado nada de exponer a terceros a qué te dedicas (sé lo que me digo...).

Llevo tiempo considerando coger un mes completamente sabático, no sé, últimamente me veo un poco frito.

Así que no sabes cuánto te comprendo ienso:


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Oct 2011)

Janus dijo:


> .... la incoherencia puede durar mucho más de lo que aguanta un bolsillo pero ahora creo que se exige extremar la prudencia y vigilar cualquier giro para posicionarse con el debido stop. Eso no es contratendencia ni se debería pretender abrir cortos a ver si se dá la vuelta. Hay que esperar la vuelta y estar atento.::



He visto gente piramidar ad eternum argumentado que simplemente estaba muy alto y zamparse una tendencia alcista de casi medio año. Ya desaparecieron del foro y si te digo la verdad para algunos fue lo mejor para ellos.

El principal problema del foro es que se vive a extremos el intradía, te contagias y se distorsiona la realidad mucho.


----------



## ponzi (28 Oct 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Esta es la empresa
> Inicio - Español
> El temas de auditoras es algo jodido,jodido
> Demasiado dinero......
> tienen que escribir todo farragoso para que solo lo entiendan pocos y no llamen la atencion(el cliente manda)



Otra  auditada por deloitte, a este paso me voy a plantear seriamente dejar de invertir en las empresas que sean auditadas por ellos

http://www.cnmv.es/AUDITA/2010/13288.pdf

Me resulta curioso la cantidad de oferta de brokers que hay así como lo especializados que están , velas , gráficos, tendencias, recomendaciones etc etc pero ninguna te ofrece los informes anuales completos, cuando es un simple enlace a la cnmv.
Analizar bien bien unas cuentas anuales es difícil ahora como sepas ver los pequeños matices como comentaste de acciona antes con su fondo de comercio creo que si ademas lo juntas con un buen AT dificilmente quebraras tus ahorros.

Pd: Me alegro que seamos compañeros de carrera


----------



## VOTIN (28 Oct 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> La verdad es que puedo entenderte de sobras. Esto es algo que quizás no se ve desde fuera, pero este mundo quema, y quema tela.
> 
> Yo llevo ya una temporada en la que me encuentro algo cansado. Habría mucho que ponderar aquí, empezando por unas condiciones de trabajo en el mercado mucho más estresantes desde primeros de Agosto por la mierda de la UE... unas vacaciones de tan sólo 8 días en medio de un 2011 problemático (asuntos familiares)... todo pesa.
> 
> ...



Le entendemos maestro::


----------



## burbujas (28 Oct 2011)

hola a todos:

sabéis dónde podría mirar las fechas de dividendos de acciones extranjeras?

tengo algo en USA y no quiero rollos de dobles imposiciones ni calentarme la cabeza. me saldre antes y consideraré meter de nuevo más tarde.

Gracias


----------



## VOTIN (28 Oct 2011)

ponzi dijo:


> Otra  auditada por deloitte, a este paso me voy a plantear seriamente dejar de invertir en las empresas que sean auditadas por ellos
> 
> http://www.cnmv.es/AUDITA/2010/13288.pdf
> 
> ...



El caso es que aqui a nadie le importa una mierda que una empresa capitalizae en bolsa por 1600 millones y valga 400:cook:
Siguen apostando como monos por estos caballos::
Estoy volviendo a estudiar bolsa,cosas del aburrimiento
interesantisimo todo otra vez,y para ganar dinero claro jejejej
Muy bueno los analisis frios de claca,si se juntan con otras variables son una buena ayuda
A claca le falta estudiar los volumes de operaciones y correlacionarlos con los precios para una mejor vision
PD
mas trabajo para claca, jejejejeje


----------



## Janus (28 Oct 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> He visto gente piramidar ad eternum argumentado que simplemente estaba muy alto y zamparse una tendencia alcista de casi medio año. Ya desaparecieron del foro y si te digo la verdad para algunos fue lo mejor para ellos.
> 
> El principal problema del foro es que se vive a extremos el intradía, te contagias y se distorsiona la realidad mucho.



Eso de trabajar sin stops es otro tema. Con stops es imposible que alguien piramide y es una herramienta excepcional para combatir el ego y el "yo no fallo". Es mandatory.:


----------



## VOTIN (28 Oct 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Eso de trabajar sin stops es otro tema. Con stops es imposible que alguien piramide y es una herramienta excepcional para combatir el ego y el "yo no fallo". Es mandatory.:



cual es tu margen de stop?


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Oct 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Eso de trabajar sin stops es otro tema. Con stops es imposible que alguien piramide y es una herramienta excepcional para combatir el ego y el "yo no fallo". Es mandatory.:



Esa es otra.

Ya habrás oído otra de las máximas de este hilo: "Poner stops es de pobres"


----------



## Claca (28 Oct 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> La verdad es que puedo entenderte de sobras. Esto es algo que quizás no se ve desde fuera, pero este mundo quema, y quema tela.
> 
> Yo llevo ya una temporada en la que me encuentro algo cansado. Habría mucho que ponderar aquí, empezando por unas condiciones de trabajo en el mercado mucho más estresantes desde primeros de Agosto por la mierda de la UE... unas vacaciones de tan sólo 8 días en medio de un 2011 problemático (asuntos familiares)... todo pesa.
> 
> ...



Ánimo, amigo, no te rindas, piensa en tu niña, hazlo por ella... ¿Quién vigilará que no se rompa la mesa y se pegue un tortazo hasta el suelo en la proyección más ruidosa jamás realizada? 

Cuando piensas que necesitas unas vacaciones, es que las necesitas. Vino, buena cerveza, algún cochazo, pero, sobre todo, nada de yates, esa es la clave para volver al curro preguntándote entre maldiciones cuando pillas las siguientes 

Ahora en serio, tómate un respiro y descansa, por lo que escribes se nota que estás muy quemado.


----------



## vmmp29 (28 Oct 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Lo siento amigo, sabes que no me he escaqueado nunca, pero de veras que me apetecen unos días de descanso sin pensar en el foro, y para mirarte los gráficos mal -que me lleva un tiempo, aquí no hay conocimiento délfico-, paso. VIS y TRG no los tengo analizados, ITX sí, así que al menos puedo hacerte un comentario rápido.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nada nada, no te preocupes y descansa campeón :rolleye:


----------



## tarrito (28 Oct 2011)

lo que le pasa es que echa de menos al CAPITÁN (me too) 

Vuelva Capitán, vuelvaaaa ... sus chicos le necesitan!!


----------



## ponzi (28 Oct 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> El caso es que aqui a nadie le importa una mierda que una empresa capitalizae en bolsa por 1600 millones y valga 400:cook:
> Siguen apostando como monos por estos caballos::
> Estoy volviendo a estudiar bolsa,cosas del aburrimiento
> interesantisimo todo otra vez,y para ganar dinero claro jejejej
> ...



Deja deja que mientras haya muchos monos mas irracionales serán las cotizaciones al alza y a la baja 
Para cosas de bolsa yo creo que lo que se puede estudiar tiende a infinito, yo una vez intente asimilar todo el AT de Murphy mezclado con el cisne negro y pille tal colocon que por la noche veía velas rojas, estrellas del amanecer, tres cuervos,martillos. llegue a la conclusión que las velas no eran lo mio. Suerte con el estudio  siempre merece la pena y mas si es para ganar dinero jajaja

Personalmente en mi corta existencia he de decir que Claca es de lo mejorcito que he visto, nunca habia visto a nadie ajustar tanto las entradas y salidas.

Estaria de lujo analizar que compañías están contablemente mejor y a esas hacerlas un seguimiento. A mi contablemente de las que mas me gustan es inditex ahora a 25 jajajaja


----------



## Janus (28 Oct 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> cual es tu margen de stop?



Depende de la volatilidad y del tamaño de la entrada. En una posición normal, 20 pipos para el DAX. Eso en visión intradía.
En visión diario, en índices y acciones, depende de la figura chartista ya que no es lo mismo estar pegado a una resistencia que estar ciertamente lejos (en ese caso lo evito).

Como decía recientemente Pollastre, por mucha técnica que se utilice ... es necesario estar ahí viendo por el caudal de feeling que aporta la experiencia, digamos visual.


----------



## Claca (28 Oct 2011)

Nico dijo:


> *Claca*... sabes que *eres un grande*. Un abrazo, descansa y somos muchos los que te agradecemos que nos hayas enseñado a "razonar" en estos temas.





Janus dijo:


> La verdad es que eres un crack que no para de aportar al hilo y siempre en un tono cordial y de ayuda. Enhorabuena porque le das un gusto supersano a este foro.



Se agradecen las palabras, pero para mí no son necesarias en tanto a que este es el sentido del foro. Colaborar, divertirse y aprender y, si nos dejan, pero mucho menos importante, claro está , ganar dinero.

Burbuja moló mucho y este hilo es un oasis incorruptible que nos recuerda lo grande que fue este sitio. El foro se llenará de trolls y enfermará de decadencia, pero el HVEI35 seguirá fuerte, en primera página, con más visitas que deuda tiene España :_ )


----------



## Janus (28 Oct 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Esa es otra.
> 
> Ya habrás oído otra de las máximas de este hilo: "Poner stops es de pobres"



.... bueno, yo había leido que "no ponerlos era para hacerse pobre". Sobran los múltiples comentarios recientes sobre las fechoriás que han hecho los leoncios a bienintencionados foreros.

Espero que usted sea de los que usan stops porque en caso contrario podría quedarse liquidado (vea mi firma) y sería una pena porque aporta a este hilo.::


----------



## The Hellion (28 Oct 2011)

Nico dijo:


> Para el camarada de armas de *ghkghk*:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Por mencionar también mi caso gacelero, que en algo se parece al de ghkghk, y aunque coincido en todos tus consejos, hay un par de salvedades que hacer.

Hoy ghkghk no se habría hecho rico, porque su cartera antigua prácticamente no se habría movido. 
eon, que yo también llevo, ha subido cerca de un 5%, y de todas las que están en esta especie de cartera a medio plazo es la que más ha subido, pero es que él la vendió muy levemente por encima del nivel que tiene hoy. 
Yo llevo daimler (él no la llevaba), que se ha comportado muy bien desde que la tengo, pero que hoy solo ha subido un 3%; de hecho, si la hubiese liquidado cuando ghkghk liquidó eon, la habría vendido al nivel que ha alcanzado hoy. 
Por otra parte, sus acciones americanas, coca cola y mcdonalds, hoy tampoco han tenido un comportamiento destacable. 

AMD ha subido un 8 y pico, y casi otro tanto en el after hours, aunque ahora se va desinflando un poco. De todas formas, en un mes y medio acumula unas minusvalías del 23% (y ha llegado a estar 36% abajo). Es mi TRE, por así decir, y hasta ahora no me ha salido mal del todo, porque afortunadamente ha repuntado un poquito, pero lo mismo podía haber acabado en las calderas de Pedro Botero (toma expresión viejuna :XX. 

¿Con esto qué quiero decir? Pues que las carteras de ghkghk y la mía eran carteras anti-Mad Max; como tales, la suya era mejor, porque era mucho más defensiva, y de hecho ha sido mucho más rentable. La mía era una anti-mad max demencial, porque junto a la razonable eon había una tecnológica que iba a dar un salto y acabó estrellada, y un fabricante de coches de lujo (y camiones), que probablemente no es lo mejor en un escenario apocalíptico.

Como el mad-max parece que no va a ser este año (va a tener que esperar a octubre del año que viene, por lo menos), estas carteras dejan de tener objeto. Él la ha liquidado (en buenos momentos, en mi opinión), y yo estoy pensando en dejarla como cartera de medio-largo plazo.

Lo que pasa es que, al dejar de tener una cartera de largo plazo y pasarte al corto, lo más probable es que estos días salvajes te pillen fuera del mercado. Si estas dentro con unos beneficios razonables, ayer te puedes permitir el lujo de quedarte dentro. Pero si estás fuera, hay que tenerlos cuadrados para entrar y ver qué pasa. Porque lo más probable es que te dejen la cara como la del .

Lo cual me lleva a otra expresión viejuna: vistos los coj.., macho. Hoy había que haber estado en VW (+10%, y +45% en veinte días), en SG (aunque lo que ha hecho hoy ha sido recuperar el nivel del día 12) o en el DB, ha subido un 15%, que acumulado a lo que llevaba en el último mes, le supone una revalorización del 50%. BMW tampoco lo ha hecho mal, con una subida de 5,62% hoy y del 40% en veinte días. 

Pero todas estas acciones que han tenido tan buenos resultados en estas cuatro semanas, tendrían un comportamiento mucho peor si se hubiesen elegido como cartera a medio plazo a mediados - finales de agosto, principios de septiembre, que es cuando ghkghk armó su cartera. 

Hoy por hoy, la opción que a mí me parece más adecuada para noobs como yo, es la de tener una parte en una cartera a medio plazo, para no tener la sensación de que me pierdo las subidas, y otra en una cartera con la que operar a corto plazo y sentirme como Gordon Gekko.


----------



## tarrito (28 Oct 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Se agradecen las palabras, pero para mí no son necesarias en tanto a que este es el sentido del foro. Colaborar, divertirse y aprender y, si nos dejan, pero mucho menos importante, claro está , ganar dinero.
> 
> Burbuja moló mucho y este hilo es un oasis incorruptible que nos recuerda lo grande que fue este sitio. El foro se llenará de trolls y enfermará de decadencia, pero el HVEI35 seguirá fuerte, en primera página, con más visitas que deuda tiene España :_ )



:Aplauso:

Inception "Time" Played Live - YouTube

si me lo permite, le pongo banda sonora a sus palabras


----------



## Nico (28 Oct 2011)

De acuerdo Hellion. Totalmente de acuerdo.

Mi advertencia -o llamado de atención- era más bien de "cortísimo plazo" porque, sabiendo cómo reacciono y viendo mis similitudes -en análisis, toma de decisiones y manejo de dinero- con *ghkghk* me intuyo que estará con la sangre en el ojo y buscando la revancha rápida.

Si acierta -cosa que es posible- será afortunado pero, tiene el riesgo de apurarse por razones emocionales y quería dejar el "llamado de atención" que, quien te dice, por ahi le sirve a más de uno.


----------



## Cosme Oriol (28 Oct 2011)

Aprovecho que estan "fuera de mercado"

Siempre planteais esto como un juego de leones contra gacelas. ¿De verdad todo el mercado se nutre de gacelas o es solo un rango dentro de otros mayores? ¿leon no come leon? ¿no hay tiburones por encima de leones? ¿tiburon contra tiburon?

¿la gacela lo es por la cantidad de dinero que invierte o porque no tiene ni puta idea de donde se mete? es que me cuesta creer que se puedan regenerar tan pronto ... un tio que ha palmado pasta puede caer una vez, dos, tres si me apuras ... pero ya mas ... y que tenga quien le sustituye todos los dias


----------



## Nico (28 Oct 2011)

Para *Maese Pollastre*:

Suma UN MES SABATICO CADA AÑO para aquellos que tenemos la suerte de poder hacerlo es una de las cosas más sanas que puedes hacer.

Técnicamente yo me tomo dos -y busco llegar a tres y luego a seis- y, reconozco que esto le da riqueza a mi vida (riqueza de calidad, no de dinero aunque, a la larga, haces las cosas para seguir ganando aún cuando descansas )

Este mes que me han visto por aquí ha sido -justamente- un "sábatico" que hace mucho quería tomarme -probar el intradía a mi nivel mínimo y seguir el hilo-. Ya está llegando a su fin y viene ahora el mes de viajes (mitad del mes en Roma, mitad en Miami y alrededores), luego viene el mes de estudio y luego me toca seguir trabajando.

Es un buen sistema. Y, cuando te ajustas a él no ganas menos necesariamente -a veces lo contrario-.

Pasados los 40 años muchos piensan que el secreto es "no trabajar" pero se equivocan. Sin trabajo no tienes emoción y sin emoción no tienes vida. 

Pasados los 40 años lo que tienes que hacer es ir sumando "calidad" (aquello de la canción que dice "a partir de mañana empezaré a tomar el mejor de los vinos... las mejores manzanas... etc.) y eso implica dejarse tiempo para *ESTUDIAR, VIAJAR y PROBAR COSAS NUEVAS.*


----------



## Mr. Brightside (28 Oct 2011)

Claca, se agradecen las aportaciones desinteresadas. Hace falta más gente como tú, te deseo lo mejor.


----------



## The Hellion (28 Oct 2011)

Nico dijo:


> De acuerdo Hellion. Totalmente de acuerdo.
> 
> Mi advertencia -o llamado de atención- era más bien de "cortísimo plazo" porque, sabiendo cómo reacciono y viendo mis similitudes -en análisis, toma de decisiones y manejo de dinero- con *ghkghk* me intuyo que estará con la sangre en el ojo y buscando la revancha rápida.
> 
> Si acierta -cosa que es posible- será afortunado pero, tiene el riesgo de apurarse por razones emocionales y quería dejar el "llamado de atención" que, quien te dice, por ahi le sirve a más de uno.



Estoy seguro de que a más de uno le servirá; a mí, sin ir más lejos. Estoy de acuerdo contigo en que a veces somos como niños chicos en una tienda de caramelos; cuando tenemos hecha la selección que nos gusta, nos encaprichamos de otra golosina y vuelta a empezar. Además, hay que tener en cuenta que en ocasiones, en vez de en una tienda de caramelos, nos encontramos en la casa de la bruja de Hansel y Gretel. 

Lo único que he pretendido con ese tocho ha sido resaltar que desde fuera puede dar la impresión de que hoy todo ha sido un chollo, pero que analizado un poco con los datos reales, para muchas carteras a medio plazo aceptables montadas hace un par de meses, hoy ha sido un día bueno, pero no excepcional. 

Lo que quería evitar era que se generalizase la impresión de que haber estado dentro ayer con una cartera a medio plazo aceptable era sinónimo de haberse metido un 7% adicional al bolsillo, porque las que más han subido eran las que más castigo habían recibido.


----------



## ghkghk (28 Oct 2011)

Fantásticos aportes Hellion y Nico. Efectivamente, como ya comenté mi cartera era anti madmax. Dólar por si se hundía el euro (y junto a Procter de lo más defensivo del Dow) y una eléctrica alemana a largo. De haber sabido que íbamos a subir, me hubiera puesto en cíclicas, automovilísticas, mierdas como T5... pero eso no lo sabía. Me salí de e.on con un +10%, de Mcd con un +4% y la única en la que pinché un poco fue en KO. De hecho, la salida me ha permitido sacarle unos euros a Total, SAN, TEF, Carrefour..


Lo que sí has definido perfectamente es un poco mi rabia interior por los sucesos de hoy, pero tras la reunión de ayer podíamos haber visto perfectamente un -4% y estaría más feliz que el trader kazajo. Ante el no madmax pero sí incertidumbre cambié la estrategia, pero no creo que a peor. Lo que hay que recordar es que, quizá en lugar de un 8-10% podría haber ganado un 20, pero sería a cambio de estar mucho más expuesto. He ganado menos, pero he estado menos en el mercado. A veces sólo un par de minutos como hoy. He diluido beneficios, pero también riesgo.

Ahora me debato entre dos opciones, seguir en el día a día buscando los 100 eurillos diarios o meter 260.000 euros en Iberdrola y perder las claves de acceso a mi cuenta hasta el 2017. Pero entonces... ¿qué emoción tendría seguir este hilo? ¿¿qué haría por las mañanas, trabajar??


----------



## ghkghk (28 Oct 2011)

Nico dijo:


> De acuerdo Hellion. Totalmente de acuerdo.
> 
> Mi advertencia -o llamado de atención- era más bien de "cortísimo plazo" porque, sabiendo cómo reacciono y viendo mis similitudes -en análisis, toma de decisiones y manejo de dinero- con *ghkghk* me intuyo que estará con la sangre en el ojo y buscando la revancha rápida.
> 
> Si acierta -cosa que es posible- será afortunado pero, tiene el riesgo de apurarse por razones emocionales y quería dejar el "llamado de atención" que, quien te dice, por ahi le sirve a más de uno.



Así es exactamente como me siento, lo has descrito brillantemente. Vengo de cenar con 4 amigos y hemos hablado un rato de ello. Y una de mis frases ha sido precisamente esa, la de qué ganitas de pillar un pelotazo. Creo que iba a ser capaz de tener templanza, pero si me obceco recordaré tus palabras :Aplauso:


----------



## VOTIN (28 Oct 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Fantásticos aportes Hellion y Nico. Efectivamente, como ya comenté mi cartera era anti madmax. Dólar por si se hundía el euro (y junto a Procter de lo más defensivo del Dow) y una eléctrica alemana a largo. De haber sabido que íbamos a subir, me hubiera puesto en cíclicas, automovilísticas, mierdas como T5... pero eso no lo sabía. Me salí de e.on con un +10%, de Mcd con un +4% y la única en la que pinché un poco fue en KO. De hecho, la salida me ha permitido sacarle unos euros a Total, SAN, TEF, Carrefour..
> 
> 
> Lo que sí has definido perfectamente es un poco mi rabia interior por los sucesos de hoy, pero tras la reunión de ayer podíamos haber visto perfectamente un -4% y estaría más feliz que el trader kazajo. Ante el no madmax pero sí incertidumbre cambié la estrategia, pero no creo que a peor. Lo que hay que recordar es que, quizá en lugar de un 8-10% podría haber ganado un 20, pero sería a cambio de estar mucho más expuesto. He ganado menos, pero he estado menos en el mercado. A veces sólo un par de minutos como hoy. He diluido beneficios, pero también riesgo.
> ...



Te agradeceria que si metes 260k en algun valor sea modesto,para que ante
el derrumbe de la cotizacion podamos sacarnos unas pelas los que leamos el hilo y que avises antes


----------



## The Hellion (28 Oct 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> La verdad es que puedo entenderte de sobras. Esto es algo que quizás no se ve desde fuera, pero este mundo quema, y quema tela.
> 
> Yo llevo ya una temporada en la que me encuentro algo cansado. Habría mucho que ponderar aquí, empezando por unas condiciones de trabajo en el mercado mucho más estresantes desde primeros de Agosto por la mierda de la UE... unas vacaciones de tan sólo 8 días en medio de un 2011 problemático (asuntos familiares)... todo pesa.
> 
> ...



Anímese, que podía ser peor. Piense que a Mourinho, cuando se cansan de llamarle hijo de *****, no le llaman especulador, le llaman traductor. Imagínese lo que tiene que ser eso...


----------



## ghkghk (28 Oct 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Te agradeceria que si metes 260k en algun valor sea modesto,para que ante
> el derrumbe de la cotizacion podamos sacarnos unas pelas los que leamos el hilo y que avises antes



Era un decir, no metería esa cifra... o sí 

Lo que sí pido por favor es que dada la situación económica de España no se vea esto como presuntuoso, porque amparado en el anonimato desde el primer día he dado números reales de ganancias, inversiones... y pérdidas, que es lo que más llevo. Pero sé que no todo el mundo se puede permitir esas cifras. Aunque, por otro lado, vivo de alquiler. ¿Cuánta gente conoceis con la casa pagada? Pues quizá hasta valga más...


----------



## The Hellion (28 Oct 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Así es exactamente como me siento, lo has descrito brillantemente. Vengo de cenar con 4 amigos y hemos hablado un rato de ello. Y una de mis frases ha sido precisamente esa, la de qué ganitas de pillar un pelotazo. Creo que iba a ser capaz de tener templanza, pero si me obceco recordaré tus palabras :Aplauso:


----------



## Janus (28 Oct 2011)

4 cortos grandes en el SP en 1286 con SL+6 y target en 1262.


----------



## Cosme Oriol (28 Oct 2011)

Cosme Oriol dijo:


> Aprovecho que estan "fuera de mercado"
> 
> Siempre planteais esto como un juego de leones contra gacelas. ¿De verdad todo el mercado se nutre de gacelas o es solo un rango dentro de otros mayores? ¿leon no come leon? ¿no hay tiburones por encima de leones? ¿tiburon contra tiburon?
> 
> ¿la gacela lo es por la cantidad de dinero que invierte o porque no tiene ni puta idea de donde se mete? es que me cuesta creer que se puedan regenerar tan pronto ... un tio que ha palmado pasta puede caer una vez, dos, tres si me apuras ... pero ya mas ... y que tenga quien le sustituye todos los dias



*^^*

siento tener que tirar de ardides


----------



## ghkghk (28 Oct 2011)

Monlovi dijo:


> :Aplauso:
> 
> Inception "Time" Played Live - YouTube
> 
> si me lo permite, le pongo banda sonora a sus palabras



No sé si lo conoce, me hace sentirme a la vez pequeño y feliz de formar parte de algo, que por otro lado ni sé qué es ni comprendo.

Este time lapse lo veíamos los amigos este verano en Formentera con una copa en el porche viendo las estrellas y era... cómo no... místico.

[YOUTUBE]mYKA-VokOtA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Caos (28 Oct 2011)

Cosme Oriol dijo:


> Aprovecho que estan "fuera de mercado"
> 
> Siempre planteais esto como un juego de leones contra gacelas. ¿De verdad todo el mercado se nutre de gacelas o es solo un rango dentro de otros mayores? ¿leon no come leon? ¿no hay tiburones por encima de leones? ¿tiburon contra tiburon?
> 
> ¿la gacela lo es por la cantidad de dinero que invierte o porque no tiene ni puta idea de donde se mete? es que me cuesta creer que se puedan regenerar tan pronto ... un tio que ha palmado pasta puede caer una vez, dos, tres si me apuras ... pero ya mas ... y que tenga quien le sustituye todos los dias



No, los leones pierden constantemente. La mayoría de leones están en rojo para éste año, buscando beta como locos y por eso sube la bolsa entre otras cosas. Tienen que presentar resultados positivos.

Es patético el estado de las finanzas, casi todas las estrategias de inversión y fondos tienen una beta muy cercana a 1, una correlación casi perfecta con el SP500, y mucha gente viviendo a la bartola por no hacer nada. Es como si todos nos pusiéramos a comprar SPY y nos olvidásemos y punto. Así son las cosas y así están, ni alpha ni leches, sólo a esperar que salga Bernanke a ver si sube el pan o baja o salgan los europedos a ver si ya han solucionado los problemas del mundo y a comprar o vender como enfermos (con las máquinas haciendo el trabajo claro está). La bolsa se ha convertido en un chiste.

*ghkghk* muy bien hecho, ahora más que nunca no hay que ser avaricioso en ningún sentido salvo que tengas las cosas muy claras y ni por esa. ¿Te fiarías de un esquizofrénico con doble personalidad? Porque ese es el mercado ahora mismo.

Por cierto la naturaleza gaceríl de muchas personas se nota en la forma de gestionar la cartera, nada prohíbe hacer largos y cortos a la vez sobreponderando más una posición sobre otra o hacer coberturas utilizando otras clases en corto mientras se está en largo etc. (ya no hablamos de usar derivados para ello). No todo consiste en comprar y vender (aunque esa sea la esencia), y si tienes 100k de capital ya puedes empezar a hacer cosas más interesantes.


----------



## VOTIN (28 Oct 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Era un decir, no metería esa cifra... o sí
> 
> Lo que sí pido por favor es que dada la situación económica de España no se vea esto como presuntuoso, porque amparado en el anonimato desde el primer día he dado números reales de ganancias, inversiones... y pérdidas, que es lo que más llevo. Pero sé que no todo el mundo se puede permitir esas cifras. Aunque, por otro lado, vivo de alquiler. ¿Cuánta gente conoceis con la casa pagada? Pues quizá hasta valga más...



Te entiendo perfectamente


----------



## Hank Scorpio (28 Oct 2011)

ponzi dijo:


> Dejo las cuentas anuales de banco de valencia, por si alguien se ánima conmigo a analizarlas
> 
> http://www.cnmv.es/AUDITA/2010/12502.pdf



Suelo mirar otras, pero la primera en la frente la prima de Villalonga jefa de Bancaja participaciones....

Por encima:

3.1.15 Políticas establecidas para hacer frente a los activos problemáticos
Suelos
Promoción de vivienda.


----------



## Estilicón (28 Oct 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> La verdad es que puedo entenderte de sobras. Esto es algo que quizás no se ve desde fuera, pero este mundo quema, y quema tela.
> 
> Yo llevo ya una temporada en la que me encuentro algo cansado. Habría mucho que ponderar aquí, empezando por unas condiciones de trabajo en el mercado mucho más estresantes desde primeros de Agosto por la mierda de la UE... unas vacaciones de tan sólo 8 días en medio de un 2011 problemático (asuntos familiares)... todo pesa.
> 
> ...



En mi humilde opinión, si su economía se lo permite, que me imagino que sí, cojase un tiempo y desconecte, dediquelo a hacer esas cosas que tiene pendientes y que quiere hacer, o a esas cosillas que le gusten. 

Y cuando se encuentre con las pilas recargadas y la mente como nueva, pues de nuevo en la brecha al ataque de los mercados.


----------



## ghkghk (28 Oct 2011)

Cosme Oriol dijo:


> Aprovecho que estan "fuera de mercado"
> 
> Siempre planteais esto como un juego de leones contra gacelas. ¿De verdad todo el mercado se nutre de gacelas o es solo un rango dentro de otros mayores? ¿leon no come leon? ¿no hay tiburones por encima de leones? ¿tiburon contra tiburon?
> 
> ¿la gacela lo es por la cantidad de dinero que invierte o porque no tiene ni puta idea de donde se mete? es que me cuesta creer que se puedan regenerar tan pronto ... un tio que ha palmado pasta puede caer una vez, dos, tres si me apuras ... pero ya mas ... y que tenga quien le sustituye todos los dias



Yo creo que la gacela con dinero (del de verdad) contrata un león de guardaespaldas, y que sí hay distintos niveles de leones. Pero sí, creo que se va encontrando quien lo sustituya, unos salen y otros entran. Y muchos de los que salen vuelven pasado un tiempo.

De todos modos, hay muchas veces que comentamos "que se devoren entre ellos", porque entre leones también hay reyertas. Si los leones bailasen todos al mismo son las gacelas jamás comerían, nada de nada... y el chiringuito acabaría desmoronándose.


----------



## Cosme Oriol (28 Oct 2011)

Gracias caos y gk. No se corten, pueden ustedes responderme tambien

*Don Claca:* yo ni puta idea de como interpretar su graficas señor (ni las de nadie), sin embargo, siempre estaran ahi y podremos acudir, no solo a ellas, sino a sus comentarios que siempre las acompañan cuando algun dia aprendamos a descifrarlas, aunque para entonces sean agua pasada algo se podra aprender. Y como ha usted dejado pocas ...

Solo lamento no haber dado mas la tabarra por mp jajaja

Que la fuerza le acompañe.


----------



## tarrito (28 Oct 2011)

para videoclip MiStico ... éste

Big Bad Wolf

 ¿forero medio?

a dormir, que mañana hay que aportar algo de liquidez al chiringuito


----------



## Cosme Oriol (28 Oct 2011)

Mi prediccion para mañana: o bien sube o bien baja

Buenas noches


----------



## ghkghk (28 Oct 2011)

Caos dijo:


> *ghkghk* muy bien hecho, ahora más que nunca no hay que ser avaricioso en ningún sentido salvo que tengas las cosas muy claras y ni por esa. ¿Te fiarías de un esquizofrénico con doble personalidad? Porque ese es el mercado ahora mismo.
> 
> Por cierto la naturaleza gaceríl de muchas personas se nota en la forma de gestionar la cartera, nada prohíbe hacer largos y cortos a la vez sobreponderando más una posición sobre otra o hacer coberturas utilizando otras clases en corto mientras se está en largo etc. (ya no hablamos de usar derivados para ello). No todo consiste en comprar y vender (aunque esa sea la esencia), y si tienes 100k de capital ya puedes empezar a hacer cosas más interesantes.



Completamente cierto, de hecho he estado a la vez largo en determinados valores y corto en ACS, FCC, T5, Acciona...

Hay cosas más interesantes, y con menos riesgo... ¿por ejemplo?


----------



## ghkghk (28 Oct 2011)

Cosme Oriol dijo:


> Gracias caos y gk. No se corten, pueden ustedes responderme tambien
> 
> *Don Claca:* yo ni puta idea de como interpretar su graficas señor (ni las de nadie), sin embargo, siempre estaran ahi y podremos acudir, no solo a ellas, sino a sus comentarios que siempre las acompañan cuando algun dia aprendamos a descifrarlas, aunque para entonces sean agua pasada algo se podra aprender. Y como ha usted dejado pocas ...
> 
> ...



Espero que no hayan sido los MPs lo que lo han saturado! :fiufiu:

Sin personalizar, porque no sé siquiera si le ha mandado uno, ninguno o diez... nunca he entendido los MPs salvo para casos excepcionalmente personales. Pero para opiniones, análisis, etc... cuanta más gente lo lea, más pueden opinar y seguro que se saca mejor conclusión. Al fin y al cabo, preguntar por un valor o índice puede resultar útil para más de un forero.


----------



## Claca (28 Oct 2011)

DAX:







Para el DAX siempre me gustaron los 6.500, pero viendo la fuerza que lleva tampoco me extrañaría un 6.700. Si los superase, entonces, los 7.000, pero eso de momento no lo contemplo. En mi opinión la zona donde debería ir frenando estas semanas es toda la comprendida por el triángulo rosado.

Como en el DOW, atención a la directriz acelerada para buscar el primer indicio de deterioro en el corto plazo y en este caso también conviene echar un vistazo a los indicadores, que sí tienen pinta de acompañar al precio en el movimiento, de modo que podrían servir de ayuda para determinar la fiabilidad de los próximos pasos del DAX. 

La mayoría de líneas podría quitarlas, pero las dejo para ver qué juego pueden ofrecer con los indicadores


----------



## Claca (28 Oct 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Espero que no hayan sido los MPs lo que lo han saturado! :fiufiu:
> 
> Sin personalizar, porque no sé siquiera si le ha mandado uno, ninguno o diez... nunca he entendido los MPs salvo para casos excepcionalmente personales. Pero para opiniones, análisis, etc... cuanta más gente lo lea, más pueden opinar y seguro que se saca mejor conclusión. Al fin y al cabo, preguntar por un valor o índice puede resultar útil para más de un forero.



Casi todas las consultas las he respondido públicamente, precisamente por eso que comentas. Hoy mismo me han preguntado por MP cómo había determinado el objetivo para CARREFOUR y la explicación la he colgado en el hilo.


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (28 Oct 2011)

Personalmente siempre he visto la bolsa como algo muy lejano y de imposible interpretación, y desde que estoy por aquí de sempiterno lector, ocasional participante, he aprendido mucho con los análisis y opiniones de todos ustedes.
Pero especialmente de Claca, una persona volcada en ayudar a los aquí presentes con pasión pedagógica y que ha dado a este hilo un plus insustituible.
Espero que descanses Claca. 
Solo tengo un segundo deseo: que vuelvas.
Gracias.:Aplauso:


----------



## ghkghk (28 Oct 2011)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Personalmente siempre he visto la bolsa como algo muy lejano y de imposible interpretación, y desde que estoy por aquí de sempiterno lector, ocasional participante, he aprendido mucho con los análisis y opiniones de todos ustedes.
> Pero especialmente de Claca, una persona volcada en ayudar a los aquí presentes con pasión pedagógica y que ha dado a este hilo un plus insustituible.
> Espero que descanses Claca.
> Solo tengo un segundo deseo: que vuelvas.
> Gracias.:Aplauso:



Oye, que no ha dicho que se va, sino que en vez de 20 al día escribirá 3 ó 4!


----------



## The Hellion (28 Oct 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Oye, que no ha dicho que se va, sino que en vez de 20 al día escribirá 3 ó 4!



Y desde que ha dicho que iba a tomarse un descanso, no ha parado... :XX:

En serio, este hilo me recuerda al Spanish Thread de Planetf1 de hace varios años, en donde 2 de cada 10 mensajes eran muy buenos posts de F1... y los más interesantes eran los otros 8. 

Como decía claca, no solo es todo lo que se puede llegar a aprender (sobre todo, a pensar) sobre bolsa, sino lo bien que lo pasas, y la sensación de comunidad que se acaba creando. 

Que dure.


----------



## MariscosRecio (28 Oct 2011)

Buenos días,

Clacla yo también quiero dar le las gracias por todas las aportaciones desinteresadas, consejos y demas........... Es Usted una eminencia y un ejemplo a seguir para mi.

Yo también me voy a retirar un tiempo del foro pero entrare de vez en cuando, el motivo es que me voy a instruirme todo lo que pueda en este apasionante mundo, ya que mi inexperiencia y falta de hacer caso a algunos me han costado perdidas de 800 Euros en Telecirco, por lo que ya me doy por bautizado en este mundo como algunos decís y voy a ponerme al día antes de hacer mas el tonto.

Un Saludo para todos!


----------



## loblesa (28 Oct 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Oye, que no ha dicho que se va, sino que en vez de 20 al día escribirá 3 ó 4!



Habrá que pedir la vez o si moderniza su parada arrancar un número
Bienvenidos a Ultramariquitas Claca, ¿el último por favor? :rolleye:

Saludos y cuidado que hoy es viernes. Aunque el dicho popular sea 'en martes, ni te cases, ni te embargues', después del cohete de ayer, hoy puede ser bastante día de captura con almadraba. 

Buenos días a todos.


----------



## sirpask (28 Oct 2011)

Guanos dias españoles... Gap de apertura..en 3..2...1


El número de parados aumentó en 144.700 personas en el tercer trimestre del año. La tasa de desempleo escaló seis décimas, hasta el 21,52%.

mm.. el Ibex impasible... extraño extraño...


----------



## ghkghk (28 Oct 2011)

No tengo muy claro que el paro al Ibex le importe un carajo.


----------



## SAMPLERKING (28 Oct 2011)

Gacela´s day?


----------



## Janus (28 Oct 2011)

Janus dijo:


> 4 cortos grandes en el SP en 1286 con SL+6 y target en 1262.



SL a 1286.


----------



## R3v3nANT (28 Oct 2011)

Buenos días,

Lo acontencido ayer me ha anulado los escenarios previstos, así que en liquidez abandono el ruedo hasta la próxima semana, aún lamentándome por la fortuna que dejé escapar ayer en SAN :ouch: y es triste que sólo pueda pensar en ello cuando octubre ha sido el mejor mes de este año en plusvalías :baba:

Claca y Pollastre, por experiencia aunque no en este tema directamente: Cuando el cuerpo y la mente te piden parar, para, de lo contrario en el mejor de los casos harás las cosas mal y en el peor acabarás cogiéndole asco. Les recomiendo un road trip, al cual me autoinvito :rolleye:

Buena caza y tengan cuidado ahí fuera.


----------



## sirpask (28 Oct 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> No tengo muy claro que el paro al Ibex le importe un carajo.



Pues hombre a las empresas de bienes de consumo y a los bancos.. no les va bien que haya mucha gente en el paro.. Pero me está sorprendiendo, el primer arreon a la baja ha sido muy tenue, el paro en España se ha comprobado que da igual..

Lo de Mapfre y Bankia.. Es para estudiar lo que está pasando en esta entidad, no me importaria tener algo de informacion provilegiada..¿Que estará cociendo rato? La aseguradora tiene el doble de volumen que el Banco.. ¿la CNMV permitiría una fusion? ... veremos.


----------



## juanrana (28 Oct 2011)

La historia de ayer me hace estar fuera también. Cuando ví la apertura lo primero que pensé fue esperar y vender hoy, y así estuve toda la mañana (tenía SAN compradas a 6,06). Cuando estaba comiendo y me tenía que ir entré en el foro, me entró el pánico. Que si cortos, que si se va a dar la vuelta, ay omá, vendí como alma que lleva el diablo a 6,25. Cuando volví a ver el grafiquito... 

En fin, que a pesar de todo me alegro. Es la segunda operación que hago y la primera que sale bien, jaja. Podría haber salido mejor, pero quién puede predecir estos días...

Pienso que aún le queda recorrido hasta los 6,60 más o menos, y que después bajará. Creo que en algún momento antes de fin de año volverá a subir y rondará los 7 euros. Pero que nadie me haga caso porque yo de esto no tengo ni idea, y yo estoy fuera. Lo dejo para la próxima que baje.

Un saludo a todos.


----------



## Silenciosa (28 Oct 2011)

Buenos días, hoy he sido gacela poco madrugadora


----------



## ghkghk (28 Oct 2011)

Ya he robado 450 euros del huerto de Botín...


----------



## sirpask (28 Oct 2011)

Pues cuidar... que esto se pone interesante... DAX en 6399 y .............

El Constitucional germano suspende la aprobación alemana al fondo de rescate. La decisión del Tribunal deja en el aire temporalmente el visto bueno de la Comisión de Presupuestos del Bundestag a las medidas de Bruselas.


----------



## Masterflash (28 Oct 2011)

sirpask dijo:


> Pues cuidar... que esto se pone interesante... DAX en 6399 y .............
> 
> El Constitucional germano suspende la aprobación alemana al fondo de rescate. La decisión del Tribunal deja en el aire temporalmente el visto bueno de la Comisión de Presupuestos del Bundestag a las medidas de Bruselas.



Si que parece que les ha afectado, si . . . 6420 . . . . y subiendo


----------



## ghkghk (28 Oct 2011)

BBVA tuvo un suelo importante justo debajo de los 7 durante 3 ó 4 ocasiones este año antes de irse a los infiernos. Ejerció de gran soporte y hoy va a tener que sudar para romper lo que podría pasar a ser resistencia. Cuando lo veamos por arriba unas pocas sesiones creo que su técnico mejorará bastante.


----------



## Silenciosa (28 Oct 2011)

Fuera de OHL con 101 pipos como decís por aquí.

Ahora si que estoy fuera del tooooooooooooodooooooooooo.

Soy una marginada bursatil.


----------



## Silenciosa (28 Oct 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Fuera de OHL con 101 pipos como decís por aquí.
> 
> Ahora si que estoy fuera del tooooooooooooodooooooooooo.
> 
> Soy una marginada bursatil.



Edito: ¿Cómo veis estos valores en el M/P Ferrovial y Mapfre?


----------



## ghkghk (28 Oct 2011)

FER se ha comentado por aquí que no tiene las cuentas para tirar cohetes, y por técnico está algo agotada.

Mapfre no la sigo. Lo siento.


----------



## Silenciosa (28 Oct 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> FER se ha comentado por aquí que no tiene las cuentas para tirar cohetes, y por técnico está algo agotada.
> 
> Mapfre no la sigo. Lo siento.



Mapfre tiene una resistencia en los 2,80 aprox (creo yo).

Si pierde los 2,65 puede irse a los infiernos.

Y no se si bajará de ahí.


----------



## The Hellion (28 Oct 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Ya he robado 450 euros del huerto de Botín...



Pues tenga usted cuidado, que más de 400 son delito. 

Y además, en su caso, de robo.

Porque el único que se libraría es nico, que siempre respeta el canal y no rompe ni techo ni suelo.



> Son reos del delito de robo con fuerza en las cosas los que ejecuten el hecho cuando concurra alguna de las circunstancias siguientes:
> 
> 1º Escalamiento.
> 
> ...



Bien mirado, en este hilo se libran pocos. 

Pollastre por lo de su niña, claramente incurso en el 5º supuesto

Los que piramidan, por escalamiento (aunque al final acaben deslomados contra el suelo)

Los que siguen a claca, por descubrimiento de las claves

Y los que juegan con suelos y techos, por rompimiento thereof.


----------



## Mulder (28 Oct 2011)

A los buenos días!

Parece que hoy tenemos lateral pero diría que es consolidación alcista porque los leoncios siguen bastante compradores durante el día de hoy.


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Oct 2011)

Hoy no debería haber mucho movimiento. 

Seguramente será un día de consolidación y posiblemente se toquen los 1300


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Oct 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> Parece que hoy tenemos lateral pero diría que es consolidación alcista porque los leoncios siguen bastante compradores durante el día de hoy.



Jolines, hemos opinado casi igual


----------



## Nico (28 Oct 2011)

Según Janus esto se desbarranca en cualquier momento en medio de un trepidante mar de fuego y azufre y entre los gritos desgarradores de las gacelas incendiadas en el maremagnum.

Digo... para que esteis atentos.


----------



## sirpask (28 Oct 2011)

Yo si que seguia un poco a Mapfre.. pero hoy cosa que digo.. cosa que va al reves..El 2,7 es un techo de los gordos, si lo perfora y los stops automaticos no sobrevenden pues...


----------



## darwinn (28 Oct 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!
> 
> Parece que hoy tenemos lateral pero diría que es consolidación alcista porque los leoncios siguen bastante compradores durante el día de hoy.



Das una tranquilidad que ni el mismísimo dalai lama o


----------



## ghkghk (28 Oct 2011)

Pues REP y TEF están para empezar ya a atizar cortos...


----------



## pecata minuta (28 Oct 2011)

Nico dijo:


> Según Janus esto se desbarranca en cualquier momento en medio de un trepidante mar de fuego y azufre y entre los gritos desgarradores de las gacelas incendiadas en el maremagnum.
> 
> Digo... para que esteis atentos.



Uy, Nico, que gráfico, casi he notado el olor a azufre quemado y todo...


----------



## Masterflash (28 Oct 2011)

Nico dijo:


> Según Janus esto se desbarranca en cualquier momento en medio de un trepidante mar de fuego y azufre y entre los gritos desgarradores de las gacelas incendiadas en el maremagnum.
> 
> Digo... para que esteis atentos.



Pues va a ser que tenia razón . . . .


----------



## Janus (28 Oct 2011)

Janus dijo:


> SL a 1286.



Sigue vivo por décimas!!!!


----------



## Mulder (28 Oct 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Jolines, hemos opinado casi igual



Si, pero yo me llevo la pole ::


----------



## Janus (28 Oct 2011)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Uy, Nico, que gráfico, casi he notado el olor a azufre quemado y todo...



No será para tanto pero corrección debe haber. Yo predico con el ejemplo y estoy dentro como vengo cantando ...


----------



## darwinn (28 Oct 2011)

Bajadón repentino de mis Abengoa hasta tocar parte baja del canal, veremos si rebota o si me salta el stop


----------



## ghkghk (28 Oct 2011)

Corto 3.000 acciones TEF en 15.82.


----------



## Silenciosa (28 Oct 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Corto 3.000 acciones TEF en 15.82.



?????????

Has pasado del dicho al hecho eh?

Pensaba que tu post anterior era sólo una tentación jajaj


----------



## Adriangtir (28 Oct 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Corto 3.000 acciones TEF en 15.82.



Me alegra coincidir en pensamiento con alguien(yo sigo con la L en una demo).
Le calce 2.000 corto desde 15,80 (me las cogió ahí).

Por primera vez en meses comparto con alguien de este hilo la visión del mercado, a ver si no nos equivocamos


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (28 Oct 2011)

good morning vietnam!!
el amigo ibex ha subido hasta los 9260f donde ha topado con resistencia. Lo llevaran hasta los 9400f? soporte en 9173f, ahora mismo.

edit: soporte perforado, ¿next stop 9135f?


Mapfre: creo haber leido algo en 2010 de fuerte exposicion a CDS deuda española. 
Solo lo digo para que se tenga en cuenta! Por si alguien se mete a L/P. 
L/P: varios años, acciones que piensas dejar a los hijos e nietos.

ale ya les dejo en paz.

pd: muy bueno el video monlovi, casi casi como estos 3 alces haciendo un trio en el jardin de algun pobre sueco.
Sorprenden a unos alces practicando un trío en un jardín en Suecia
se ponen hasta el culo de manzanas fermentadas y ya se sabe.. cosas del alcohol


----------



## Mulder (28 Oct 2011)

darwinn dijo:


> Das una tranquilidad que ni el mismísimo dalai lama o



Esto hay que tomárselo con precaución, de momento tenemos compras pero estamos aun en niveles muy neutrales. 

Al igual que sucedió este miércoles pasado las tornas podrían cambiar muy rápido, aunque de momento no parece haber peligro, estamos en un juego de alcanzar máximos para rebotar abajo y alcanzar mínimos para rebotar arriba, aunque se sobrepasen un poco.


----------



## tarrito (28 Oct 2011)

solicito Vanneo inmediato para Mulder por polear en el principal + 10 días por ser además en TEMA MÍTICO

Nico le vigilo de cerca


----------



## ghkghk (28 Oct 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> ?????????
> 
> Has pasado del dicho al hecho eh?
> 
> Pensaba que tu post anterior era sólo una tentación jajaj




Y pena de tener que elegir valores grandes, porque hay varios, empezando por IAG, que me pedían a gritos entrar con el cuchillo...


----------



## Mulder (28 Oct 2011)

Monlovi dijo:


> solicito Vanneo inmediato para Mulder por polear en el principal + 10 días por ser además en TEMA MÍTICO
> 
> Nico le vigilo de cerca



A pesar de haber demostrado cierta predisposición por la marca de la estrella yo me esperaba algo que tirara más a un AMG:







Pero a caballo regalado...


----------



## Manu_alcala (28 Oct 2011)

Una fotico de GAS NATURAL, por si a alguien le interesa. Que cada cual la use como quiera.

Gráfico de 10 días intradía, intervalo 5 minutos. 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## sirpask (28 Oct 2011)

En el Dax llevan una Hora vendiendo a saco...


----------



## univac (28 Oct 2011)

Esta guanizando un poquito, chispeando...


----------



## atman (28 Oct 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> La verdad es que puedo entenderte de sobras. Esto es algo que quizás no se ve desde fuera, pero este mundo quema, y quema tela.
> 
> Yo llevo ya una temporada en la que me encuentro algo cansado. Habría mucho que ponderar aquí, empezando por unas condiciones de trabajo en el mercado mucho más estresantes desde primeros de Agosto por la mierda de la UE... unas vacaciones de tan sólo 8 días en medio de un 2011 problemático (asuntos familiares)... todo pesa.
> 
> ...



Bueno hombre, no pasa nada... mire... yo llevo años sin coger más vacaciones que algunos puentes y días sueltos.... a todo se acostumbra uno... Respecto a sus penas y cuitas.... pues hombre, para eso estamos aquí... no sólo para gorronearle todo lo que nos podemos. 

En serio, y particularmente, no dude un momento que cuanto esté en mi mano...


----------



## atman (28 Oct 2011)

Pepitoria dijo:


> *He visto gente piramidar ad eternum argumentado que simplemente estaba muy alto y zamparse una tendencia alcista *de casi medio año. Ya desaparecieron del foro y si te digo la verdad para algunos fue lo mejor para ellos.
> 
> El principal problema del foro es que se vive a extremos el intradía, te contagias y se distorsiona la realidad mucho.



Pues estoooo...


----------



## Nico (28 Oct 2011)

Hoy SAN está para el robo de manzanitas. Pena que ya termina mi horario. Espero que no haya cosas malas. Nos vemos esta noche o mañana.


----------



## ponzi (28 Oct 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Corto 3.000 acciones TEF en 15.82.




Te vas a poner corto ya??Yo me andaría con cuidado aunque ayer no comprasen los leones han estado un mes comprado antes no creo q su idea de entrar y salir sea como la nuestra de llevarse solo un 5% o 10%. Igual me equivoco pero creo que los leones van a querer limar esto mas, de hecho espero que si porque me agradaría enormemente que ganases y mucho dinero porque significaría que cae todo a los infiernos y allí estaré yo con mi liquidez preparada para comprar.
Ten cuidado con los cortos que es ir contra tendencia


----------



## Masterflash (28 Oct 2011)

En dos dias el culo como la bandera de Japon.
Ayer corto en T5 cuando parecia estar al límite y . . . .
Hoy largo en OHL y FCC desde primera hora y Stops de -3% fuera.

Parece que solo se operar cuando hay tendencia bajista.

En fins.


----------



## sirpask (28 Oct 2011)

Nico dijo:


> Hoy SAN está para el robo de manzanitas. Pena que ya termina mi horario. Espero que no haya cosas malas. Nos vemos esta noche o mañana.



jeje.. tranquilo que va haber manzanitas para todos... Me las quitan de las manos oiga!!!
*Samsung supera a Apple en la venta de smartphones.* El gigante surcoreano de le electrónica sobrepasa al fabricante estadounidense del iPhone en volumen en el tercer trimestre de 2011, según un informe del centro americano Strategy Analytics, publicado hoy. 

P.D. no tengo ni puta idea de interpretar las graficas que tengo puestas en el DAX .. MACD, Relative Strength y Aroon Oscilator... pero.. tó rojo rojo..


----------



## ghkghk (28 Oct 2011)

ponzi dijo:


> Te vas a poner corto ya??Yo me andaría con cuidado aunque ayer no comprasen los leones han estado un mes comprado antes no creo q su idea de entrar y salir sea como la nuestra de llevarse solo un 5% o 10%. Igual me equivoco pero creo que los leones van a querer limar esto mas, de hecho espero que si porque me agradaría enormemente que ganases y mucho dinero porque significaría que cae todo a los infiernos y allí estaré yo con mi liquidez preparada para comprar.
> Ten cuidado con los cortos que es ir contra tendencia




Mi idea era retirarme con el 0.5% de rigor con la ligera corrección. Y he estado a puntísimo, por esperar un poco más de lo debido. De todas formas voy con stop ajustadísimo, para como mucho perder 300 y saldar el día con +150. No voy a arriesgar a acertar tendencia más allá de la próxima media hora... espero.


----------



## univac (28 Oct 2011)

Me salgo de carrefour con 80e, hoy esta extrañamente volatil...


----------



## lokeno100 (28 Oct 2011)

Tranquilos que ya está todo arreglado, que en la cumbre de Europa se arregló todo, se arregló lo de Grecia que no quebrara y también se arregló lo de los bancos, asi que, todo arreglado, han podido con la crisis de la deuda. Y esto se reflejará en las bolsas con subidas todos los días. Se acabó el guano.


----------



## ponzi (28 Oct 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Mi idea era retirarme con el 0.5% de rigor con la ligera corrección. Y he estado a puntísimo, por esperar un poco más de lo debido. De todas formas voy con stop ajustadísimo, para como mucho perder 300 y saldar el día con +150. No voy a arriesgar a acertar tendencia más allá de la próxima media hora... espero.



Ajusta mucho los stops hasta que los leones no suelten papel la tendencia no va a cambiar. Intenta limar un poquillo hoy aunque para tu capital no sea un % muy alto como decia j-z yo estoy contigo vale mas sacarle un 0'5% o un 1% y seguir aumentando poco a poco tu capital que arriesgarlo todo como si esto fuese un casino. 150 euros para un día esta muy bien. Es de elogiar que mantengas la mente fría con tus objetivos


----------



## The Hellion (28 Oct 2011)

Nico dijo:


> Hoy SAN está para el robo de manzanitas. Pena que ya termina mi horario. Espero que no haya cosas malas. Nos vemos esta noche o mañana.



Sigan, sigan ustedes anunciando el robo de manzanitas en un foro público, y ya verán como un cuidador del botas les pone esto cerca del cesto


----------



## ghkghk (28 Oct 2011)

Bankia 3 semanas (desde su inicio):







Ibex en ese tiempo:







Y eso sin permitirse cortos. Como los abran, va a ser una merienda de negros.


----------



## atman (28 Oct 2011)

Janus dijo:


> SL a 1286.



Le acompaño en el sentimiento. Créame, le acompaño...


----------



## sirpask (28 Oct 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Bankia 3 semanas (desde su inicio):
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Pues echale un ojo a la grafica de IAG desde su inicio con respecto al IBEX... jeje, peor que la de Bankia..
menos mal que no sacaron a bolsa Loterias y Apuestas del Estado... Sino el Gordo de la loteria de navidad seria un Jamon en vez de 300.000 euros.


----------



## atman (28 Oct 2011)

Juer... ayer estuve un tanto indispuesto y hoy llegué con ganas de ponerme al día... pero escriben ustedes más rápido de lo que yo leo... acabo de llegar al final...

Respecto a "excusas" para bajar... creo recordar que hoy hay Encuesta Salarial en yankilandia... y si sale fea... podemos tener una buena torta. Por aquello de dejar la semana en su sitio. Y tal.

Edito: a las 14:30 encuesta de salarios y las 15:55 indicadores de Michigan.


----------



## Janus (28 Oct 2011)

atman dijo:


> Le acompaño en el sentimiento. Créame, le acompaño...



Está abierto ayer en 1286 (4 cortos en grande) con primer stop 6 pipos más arriba. Hoy lo he bajado al punto de entrada (ya no pierdo). No se ha ejecutado por los pelos ya que el punto exacto es 1286,86. Ahora a darle recorrido, ya no tiene riesgo de ponerse en negativo. Cada punto de bajada son 1000 dolares.


----------



## VOTIN (28 Oct 2011)

Poco a durado la alegria en la casa del pobre
ya baja el IBEX tooo rojoooo pa bajo
Al final tendremos un -2%,para ir poco a poco soltando papel y no asustar a la gacelada
Mas de uno se va a encontrar una sorpresa la semana que viene como no venda ahora


----------



## atman (28 Oct 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Está abierto ayer en 1286 (4 cortos en grande) con primer stop 6 pipos más arriba. Hoy lo he bajado al punto de entrada (ya no pierdo). No se ha ejecutado por los pelos ya que el punto exacto es 1286,86. Ahora a darle recorrido, ya no tiene riesgo de ponerse en negativo. Cada punto de bajada son 1000 dolares.



Sí, perdón. Entendí que le saltó...


----------



## VOTIN (28 Oct 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Está abierto ayer en 1286 (4 cortos en grande) con primer stop 6 pipos más arriba. Hoy lo he bajado al punto de entrada (ya no pierdo). No se ha ejecutado por los pelos ya que el punto exacto es 1286,86. Ahora a darle recorrido, ya no tiene riesgo de ponerse en negativo. Cada punto de bajada son 1000 dolares.



Tiene usted los cojones peludos y curtidos,con la volatilidad que viene puede pasar cualquier cosa,eso si ,lo que pase ira hacia abajo


----------



## Mr. Brightside (28 Oct 2011)

Ghkghk, de un tiempo a esta parte, parece que acierta en la mayoría de los casos.

Creo que me voy a hacer seguidor suyo.


----------



## VOTIN (28 Oct 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Ghkghk, de un tiempo a esta parte, parece que acierta en la mayoría de los casos.
> 
> Creo que me voy a hacer seguidor suyo.



Bueno,para eso olvidate de los cfds y demas,opera con cash y si te quedas pillado pues a esperar que se mueva hacia arriba de nuevo,pero no perderas la pasta a lo bestia


----------



## ghkghk (28 Oct 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Ghkghk, de un tiempo a esta parte, parece que acierta en la mayoría de los casos.
> 
> Creo que me voy a hacer seguidor suyo.




No sé si se lo recomiendo... Aunque es libre, ya ha visto que yo lo posteo en vivo! Pena de IAG que estaba para unos cortitos muy majos... 

Buscando algo sin apenas comisiones es simplemente subirse al carro de una tendencia y conformarse con poquito, porque nadie asegura que no dé la vuelta a las 2 horas.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (28 Oct 2011)

Te seguiré atento.

Te he tratado de usted, ha quedado demasiado serio. 

Muchas suerte, Ghkghk.


----------



## sirpask (28 Oct 2011)

Lo de Grifols es curioso jeje, siempre a contracorriente... Como si la gente tuviera ese valor para cuando todos esta en contra usarlo para subir...y cuando lo demas sube lo dejan que baje..


----------



## univac (28 Oct 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Bueno,para eso olvidate de los cfds y demas,opera con cash *y si te quedas pillado* pues a esperar que se mueva hacia arriba de nuevo,pero no perderas la pasta a lo bestia



Creo que eso ya es mal consejo, quedarse pillado no deberia entrar nunca en las opciones, lo digo por experiencia...sangrante. Los stops, reales o mentales es lo primero que debe uno aprender y tener la disciplina de aplicar. Es mejor perder un 2% que confiando en quedarte verde, perder un 10%. Da igual estar apalancado o en cash, solo es un factor multiplicador.

Eso no quita que uno pueda hacerse seguidor de ghkghk y abandonar el barco llegado el caso. Aunque creo que como yo, ghkghk ya aprendio el valor de los stops.


----------



## Janus (28 Oct 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Tiene usted los cojones peludos y curtidos,con la volatilidad que viene puede pasar cualquier cosa,eso si ,lo que pase ira hacia abajo




Es el riesgo inherente de los big deals. He tenido la fortuna de eliminarlo ajustando el stop al punto de entrada, pero aún no he ganado nada. Antes iba con +9000 pero este deal se merece más ... o cero. Los leones deciden.


----------



## Janus (28 Oct 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Tiene usted los cojones peludos y curtidos,con la volatilidad que viene puede pasar cualquier cosa,eso si ,lo que pase ira hacia abajo



Me depilo como el culo de un bebé, la higiene en mi pareja es una máxima


----------



## darwinn (28 Oct 2011)

Fuera de ABG, saltó stop


----------



## univac (28 Oct 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Es el riesgo inherente de los big deals. He tenido la fortuna de eliminarlo ajustando el stop al punto de entrada, pero aún no he ganado nada. Antes iba con +9000 pero este deal se merece más ... o cero. Los leones deciden.



Yo de mayor quiero ser como usted, esa sangre fria para operar a pelo con esas cantidades... :Aplauso:


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (28 Oct 2011)

me ha gustado el video. Podria ser de la estrella o del arlequinado, pero es lo que hay. 

Como eliminar la suerte: parece que tambien este hecho para traders.

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/prQ1_obf_gg" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

El acento escoces, maravilloso.


----------



## ghkghk (28 Oct 2011)

Fuera de TEF en 15,72.


----------



## univac (28 Oct 2011)

Vuelvo a entrar en Carrefour a 19,86, creo que esta en un canal diario lateral, a ver si le saco mas manzanitas


----------



## sirpask (28 Oct 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Fuera de TEF en 15,72.



¿330 euros brutos? ¿o llebabas algun tipo de apalancamiento o algo? :/


----------



## Janus (28 Oct 2011)

univac dijo:


> Yo de mayor quiero ser como usted, esa sangre fria para operar a pelo con esas cantidades... :Aplauso:




Creame, la cantidad no es importante. Lo esencial es la perdurabilidad del sistema y éste depende de dos temas, en mi opinión:
-Que tenga un ratio de aciertos interesante combinado con cuánto se gana cuando se acierta y cuánto se pierde cuando se pierde.
-Money management: no poner todo en una misma posición, simular cuánto volumen puede tener una racha en contra para no liquidarte etc...

Quien tiene un sistema que recurrentemente pierde (bien por ratio de aciertos o porque se pierde más cantidad de la que se gana), da igual la cantidad porque al final la cartera disponible quedará en cero, es cuestión de tiempo


----------



## ghkghk (28 Oct 2011)

sirpask dijo:


> ¿330 euros brutos? ¿o llebabas algun tipo de apalancamiento o algo? :/




Ni apalancamiento ni nada. Tal cual eso. El stop estaba en -210, no se crea :: 

Los 450 del SAN netos tampoco eran apalancados.

Edito para decir que voy muy perdido ya no a medio plazo, sino para esta tarde, por eso estas entradas. Robo una manzana y me vuelvo tras la valla.


----------



## VOTIN (28 Oct 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Ni apalancamiento ni nada. Tal cual eso. El stop estaba en -210, no se crea ::
> 
> Los 450 del SAN netos tampoco eran apalancados.
> 
> Edito para decir que voy muy perdido ya no a medio plazo, sino para esta tarde, por eso estas entradas. Robo una manzana y me vuelvo tras la valla.



Maestro
tenga usted cuidado hoy en la plaza que parece que los toros nos lo han cambiado por osos y le pueden dar un buen zarpazo


----------



## Mr. Brightside (28 Oct 2011)

No estoy siguiendo mucho la bolsa hoy, por trabajo...

Pero vaya cachondeo, Mierdaset y Arcelor subían en tornor al 2% y ahora bajan más de ese porcentaje...


----------



## vyk (28 Oct 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Ni apalancamiento ni nada. Tal cual eso. El stop estaba en -210, no se crea ::
> 
> Los 450 del SAN netos tampoco eran apalancados.
> 
> Edito para decir que voy muy perdido ya no a medio plazo, sino para esta tarde, por eso estas entradas. Robo una manzana y me vuelvo tras la valla.



Pues yo directamente voy a por el huerto de Don Emilio, aunque me temo que en cualquier momento saldrá a tiros con la escopeta.


----------



## darwinn (28 Oct 2011)

Largo en TEF, a robar otras


----------



## sirpask (28 Oct 2011)

A los que habeis entrao a largo ahora.. sois unos valientes!! como los de Fukusima !


----------



## ghkghk (28 Oct 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Maestro
> tenga usted cuidado hoy en la plaza que parece que los toros nos lo han cambiado por osos y le pueden dar un buen zarpazo





Sí, sí. TEF era corto. Porque SAN no me dejan...


----------



## Nico (28 Oct 2011)

Siempre quise hacer un mensaje en lenguaje críptico como este:

*SAN IN: 6,38 - SL: 6,26 - SP: 6,56*

Y Olé !!


----------



## univac (28 Oct 2011)

Fuera en 19,95 ....mas manzanitas, pero creo que lo dejo, tengo que estar muy pendiente de la evolucion del canal para saltar a tiempo.







por si alguien gusta


----------



## VOTIN (28 Oct 2011)

Nico dijo:


> Siempre quise hacer un mensaje en lenguaje críptico como este:
> 
> *SAN IN: 6,38 - SL: 6,26 - SP: 6,56*
> 
> Y Olé !!



El sp me parece muy alto,salvo que pienses que D.Emilio en vez de un jardin tiene un melonar


----------



## davidautentico (28 Oct 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Creame, la cantidad no es importante. Lo esencial es la perdurabilidad del sistema y éste depende de dos temas, en mi opinión:
> -Que tenga un ratio de aciertos interesante combinado con cuánto se gana cuando se acierta y cuánto se pierde cuando se pierde.
> -Money management: no poner todo en una misma posición, simular cuánto volumen puede tener una racha en contra para no liquidarte etc...
> 
> Quien tiene un sistema que recurrentemente pierde (bien por ratio de aciertos o porque se pierde más cantidad de la que se gana), da igual la cantidad porque al final la cartera disponible quedará en cero, es cuestión de tiempo



Janus si no es mucho preguntar, ¿ usas un sistema intradiaro ? o diario con entradas durante el día ?


----------



## faraico (28 Oct 2011)

Nico dijo:


> Siempre quise hacer un mensaje en lenguaje críptico como este:
> 
> *SAN IN: 6,38 - SL: 6,26 - SP: 6,56*
> 
> Y Olé !!



Ojalá les salga, pero estoy con los compis de arriba, está esto demasiado peligroso y veo más bajista el mercado que alcista.

Si bien está claro, que de no perder hoy los 6,26....la próxima semana pueden continuar las subidas y la operación saldría redonda.

Suerte


----------



## pollastre (28 Oct 2011)

atman dijo:


> Bueno hombre, no pasa nada... mire... yo llevo años sin coger más vacaciones que algunos puentes y días sueltos.... a todo se acostumbra uno... Respecto a sus penas y cuitas.... pues hombre, para eso estamos aquí... no sólo para gorronearle todo lo que nos podemos.
> 
> En serio, y particularmente, no dude un momento que cuanto esté en mi mano...




Hum.... bueno, vale, qué remedio... ya que me obligan.... he tenido que volver a rebasar objetivos diarios hoy 


pd: en serio, estoy un poco frito. No es cuestión económica - por suerte -, sino laboral. Este trabajo carga bastante...


----------



## vmmp29 (28 Oct 2011)

se ha formado un techo (triangulo) desde 8352 hasta 8191 o me lo parece a mi


----------



## gamba (28 Oct 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Hum.... bueno, vale, qué remedio... ya que me obligan.... he tenido que volver a rebasar objetivos diarios hoy
> 
> 
> pd: en serio, estoy un poco frito. No es cuestión económica - por suerte -, sino laboral. Este trabajo carga bastante...



Yo creia que una de las ventajas de un trading tan automatizado como el que practica vd. es poder aislarse de muchas de las emociones asociadas al trading discrecional, especialmente si su sistema le da un profit factor y un ratio de aciertos tan provechoso como parece ser.


----------



## Silenciosa (28 Oct 2011)

he tenido que salir, me voy en verde y vuelvo en rojo.

Como van esas operaciones?


----------



## pollastre (28 Oct 2011)

gamba dijo:


> Yo creia que una de las ventajas de un trading tan automatizado como el que practica vd. es poder aislarse de muchas de las emociones asociadas al trading discrecional, especialmente si su sistema le da un profit factor y un ratio de aciertos tan provechoso como parece ser.




Si examina Ud. el post en el que describo "por qué" estoy algo cansado, Sr. Gamba, verá que no tiene nada que ver con lo que Ud. dice. 

Mi problema no es el sistema, que funciona (al menos hasta la fecha). Mi problema es que llevo más de dos años a unas 10 horas diarias entre operativa y desarrollo de ATS. Créame, todos tenemos nuestros límites.


----------



## gamba (28 Oct 2011)

Es hora, entonces, de recoger el fruto y disfrutar la cosecha


----------



## J-Z (28 Oct 2011)

Siguen los vrotes berdes:

_Italia paga más que nunca por colocar deuda, 6,06%.

5 millones de paraditos.

El beneficio de Banco Popular cae un 22,5%_

Voy a dejar abierto el corto al €, de momento +1000 20% rentabilidad no está mal.


----------



## Fran200 (28 Oct 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Si examina Ud. el post en el que describo "por qué" estoy algo cansado, Sr. Gamba, verá que no tiene nada que ver con lo que Ud. dice.
> 
> Mi problema no es el sistema, que funciona (al menos hasta la fecha). Mi problema es que llevo más de dos años a unas 10 horas diarias entre operativa y desarrollo de ATS. Créame, todos tenemos nuestros límites.



Sr. Pollastre le comprendo perfectamente. Recuerde las charlas que teníamos sobre días de trabajo, objetivo cumplido=vete a tomar cervezas, siete días de vacaciones tras una buena racha...etc...etc.


Entiendo que lo suyo debe ser más duro, ya que es desarrollador y operador, pero recuerde que este trabajo da muchas satisfacciones, pone a prueba tus conocimientos y te hace estar al día continuamente. ¿Dónde va a encontrar eso?

Planifique su cash pero no su tiempo libre. Cuando este "quemado" corra a hacer lo que mas le gusta.....y no pierda ni un minuto.

Me voy corriendo....de momento mirando el IBEX sin tocarlo, y de vez en cuando, para no aburrirme algún cortito al DAX que ya han dado algunos frutos.:: A ver si llega al 6234, pero para el Teutón háganle caso al Maese...


----------



## sirpask (28 Oct 2011)

Fran, pollastre.. operadores en general... os admiro, yo por genetica no podria hacer lo que haceis, ni jugandome mi dinero, ni el de otra persona.... estar todo el dia con el corazon en un puño... puff no llegaba a los 40 sin infarto. :/

El unico consejo que os puedo dar es que no bebais siempre la misma cerbeza cuando el objetivo este cumplido =)


----------



## Mulder (28 Oct 2011)

A las buenas tardes!

Pues parece que está aburridilla la cosa...

No les da la gana de moverse hoy.

El saldo diario de volumen lleva todo el día en positivo, aunque han hecho el máximo diario a las 10:46 y desde entonces baja, pero muy lentamente, ahora es más o menos la mitad del máximo.


----------



## Fran200 (28 Oct 2011)

sirpask dijo:


> Fran, pollastre.. operadores en general... os admiro, yo por genetica no podria hacer lo que haceis, ni jugandome mi dinero, ni el de otra persona.... estar todo el dia con el corazon en un puño... puff no llegaba a los 40 sin infarto. :/
> 
> El unico consejo que os puedo dar es que no bebais *siempre la misma cerbeza cuando el objetivo este cumplido* =)



Nunca bebemos la misma cerveza, depende del día...unos días cae media pinta...otros dos pintas, incluso algunos días caen pintas con chorreón de alguna bebida espirituosa más fuerte.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (28 Oct 2011)

¡Holas!

Estaba poniéndome al día y me encuentro esto en el post de Mulder:


> live topic This post has been added by another user.
> 
> Since this is an active topic, this post has been automatically added to the thread while you were reading it. If you are replying to this thread you might want to read this post before doing so.



¡Calopez! Si mejoras el foro, apaña de nuevo el app de burbuja para android, que llevo días sin poder usarlo :rolleye:


----------



## bertok (28 Oct 2011)

Si se deciden a tirarlo, los 9030 son un buen target.

Los niveles de 8950 - 9030 son una banda muy clara para cargar largos en el Chulibex.


----------



## Fran200 (28 Oct 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Si se deciden a tirarlo, los 9030 son un buen target.
> 
> Los niveles de 8950 - 9030 son una banda muy clara para cargar largos en el Chulibex.



9.132 es base de canal con proyección a 9078-8990, por 40 puntos no nos vamos a pelear.


----------



## Yo2k1 (28 Oct 2011)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> ¡Holas!
> 
> ¡Calopez! Si mejoras el foro, apaña de nuevo el app de burbuja para android, que llevo días sin poder usarlo :rolleye:



Se cuelga y se sale de la app. LLeva ya dias sin ir. Supongo que el jefe supremo, ni lo mira


----------



## Optimista bien informado (28 Oct 2011)

Bueno, le acabo de mandar un mp, ya que veo que no soy el único que no puede entrar. (Es un engorro entrar a través del navegador del móvil, me he acostumbrado demasiado al app)


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Oct 2011)

Vamos Pepoooooooon


----------



## Mulder (28 Oct 2011)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Bueno, le acabo de mandar un mp, ya que veo que no soy el único que no puede entrar. (Es un engorro entrar a través del navegador del móvil, me he acostumbrado demasiado al app)



Pues yo me instalé la aplicación para el loliphone y me molestaba tanto que no hubiera acentos que al final seguí mirando desde el navegador. Tampoco me he puesto el tapatalk ni otras cosas pero tengo entendido que no se pueden dar thanks con el.

Desde el navegador si se puede.


----------



## Yo2k1 (28 Oct 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues yo me instalé la aplicación para el loliphone y me molestaba tanto que no hubiera acentos que al final seguí mirando desde el navegador. Tampoco me he puesto el tapatalk ni otras cosas pero tengo entendido que no se pueden dar thanks con el.
> 
> Desde el navegador si se puede.



La aplicacion es regular y menos. No se pueden dar thanks, ni tampoco muestra la fecha de los mensajes, con lo que no sabes si son de hoy o de hace un mes.
Con el navegador desde smartphone si se puede, thnks, etc, pero la aplicacion no.
Para mi esos son los dos mayores fallos entre otros, la fecha y los thanks porque entro mucho desde smartphone.
Desde el tapatalk pasa igual, no se pueden dar thanks, aunque por lo menos en ese si sale la fecha y sabes de cuando son


----------



## LCIRPM (28 Oct 2011)

Fran200 dijo:


> Nunca bebemos la misma cerveza, depende del día...unos días cae media pinta...otros dos pintas, incluso algunos días caen pintas con chorreón de alguna bebida espirituosa más fuerte.



Diversificar, ni meter todos los huevos en la misma cesta ni, por su puesto, beber la misma cerveza.
Gracias a los entendidos que iluminan nuestra ignorancia.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (28 Oct 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> Pues yo me instalé la aplicación para el loliphone y me molestaba tanto que no hubiera acentos que al final seguí mirando desde el navegador. Tampoco me he puesto el tapatalk ni otras cosas pero tengo entendido que no se pueden dar thanks con el.
> 
> Desde el navegador si se puede.



Pues en android no hay problema con las tildes. Lo de los thanks, lo sé, pero bueno, como tampoco es muy cómodo ver las gráficas, al llegar a casa suelo dar un repaso al hilo para buscarlas y verlas con más definición y de paso voy agradeciendo los mensajes.

Lo que me mata del app es que no tenga un botón para ir al último mensaje/página no leido, o al menos al último, a secas. Al final voy a hacer un surco en la pantalla de tanto pasar cientos de páginas para llegar al final y empezar a leer


----------



## Estilicón (28 Oct 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Sí, sí. TEF era corto. Porque SAN no me dejan...



Espero que en su decisión de entrar corto en TEF no haya influido lo que dije de los 15,80-16. A mi que nadie me haga caso y nunca haga lo que yo, que yo soy gacela thomson y además estoy muy loco ::.


----------



## Mulder (28 Oct 2011)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Pues en android no hay problema con las tildes. Lo de los thanks, lo se, pero bueno, como tampoco es muy cómo ver las gráficas, al llegar a casa suelo dar un repaso al hilo para buscarlas y verlas con más definición y de paso voy agradeciendo los mensajes.
> 
> Lo que me mata del app es que no tenga un botón para ir al último mensaje/página no leido, o al menos al último, a secas. Al final voy a hacer un surco en la pantalla de tanto pasar cientos de páginas para llegar al final y empezar a leer





Yo2k1 dijo:


> La aplicacion es regular y menos. No se pueden dar thanks, ni tampoco muestra la fecha de los mensajes, con lo que no sabes si son de hoy o de hace un mes.
> Con el navegador desde smartphone si se puede, thnks, etc, pero la aplicacion no.
> Para mi esos son los dos mayores fallos entre otros, la fecha y los thanks porque entro mucho desde smartphone.
> Desde el tapatalk pasa igual, no se pueden dar thanks, aunque por lo menos en ese si sale la fecha y sabes de cuando son



El problema de los smartphones es que aun no soportan bien el UTF-8, de ahí que los acentos fallen.

Por otra parte las apps no muestran los iconos de la gente y a mi me gusta ver el icono de alguien para saber de un vistazo quien está posteando tal o cual cosa, nunca me paro a leer el nick, costumbres raras que coge uno.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (28 Oct 2011)

Bueno, cada uno tiene sus manías, la verdad es que esa no es tan rara, cuando uno se acostumbra a un grupo de gente, les reconoce "de vista" (a mi también me pasa con los avatares y en la mayoría ya ni me fijo en el nick)

Por cierto, no sé si se ha comentado (no lo he visto) pero de cara a la próxima semana, al finde y, antes de todo eso, al cierre usano, ¿qué os parece esto?



> Cierre FX semanal: La quita de la deuda griega posible evento de quiebra
> 16:15 - 28/10/2011FXMANÍA. Lo más destacado que hemos visto esta semana en el mercado de divisas ha sido sin ningún genero de dudas el rally de los cruces de riesgo y los avances del Euro junto al resto de divisas europeas. Los cruces del “carry trade” con el Aussie y el Kiwi a la cabeza han sido los más explosivos dentro.* En el otro lado de la balanza tenemos al Dólar y al Yen que ceden enteros. El cruce bilateral de estos dos últimos cruces marcó ayer un mínimo desde la Segunda Guerra Mundial en los 75,662. *Asimismo, los mercados bursátiles registraron importantes avances en la sesión del jueves cuando se conocieron los acuerdos sobre Grecia, la ampliación del Fondo de Rescate (EFSF) y la recapitalización de la banca.
> 
> Pero como el demonio está en los detalles hoy los mercados se lo están pensando dos veces tras conocer una nota de Fitch Ratings. *La agencia considera que la propuesta de quita del 50% del valor nominal de la deuda de Grecia bonos podría considerarse como una quiebra bajo sus criterios. Esto es muy relevante en la medida en que se ejecutarían los CDS sobre la deuda helena y el que ofrezca dicho seguro tendrá que hacer frente a ingentes pérdidas*. Recordemos que los CDS fueron los causantes del rescate de AIG.



::


----------



## ghkghk (28 Oct 2011)

¿No os da la impresión de que Iberdrola siempre vuela bajo el radar? Sólo hay un forero que invierte en ella, esta semana los resultados han mejorado el consenso, tiene un PER bajo, un dividendo en torno al 6% que está muy bien sin llegar a los extremos exagerados de otro valores, muy diversificada, un sector más estable que el bancario por ejemplo...

¿Por qué se le hace tan poco caso? ¿qué opinión os merece a medio y largo?


----------



## Optimista bien informado (28 Oct 2011)

Janus, ¿sigues corto en SP? Es que parece que hayas clavado el límite. :8:


ghkghk dijo:


> ¿Por qué se le hace tan poco caso? ¿qué opinión os merece a medio y largo?



Ya sé que fundamentales caca, y que sentimientos sobran pero, para mi, mientras tengan "en cartera" pufos como Garoña, Ascó y cía, no entro ni con tu dinero.

Y sí, ya sé que si peta Garoña la bolsa sería la menor de nuestras preocupaciones, pero es que no hace falta que pete (y por dios, que no lo haga :: ) sino que es más bien una cuestión moral como lo que comentáis de meter cortos a tele5.


----------



## Hank Scorpio (28 Oct 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¿No os da la impresión de que Iberdrola siempre vuela bajo el radar? Sólo hay un forero que invierte en ella, esta semana los resultados han mejorado el consenso, tiene un PER bajo, *un dividendo en torno al 6%* que está muy bien sin llegar a los extremos exagerados de otro valores, muy diversificada, un sector más estable que el bancario por ejemplo...
> 
> ¿Por qué se le hace tan poco caso? ¿qué opinión os merece a medio y largo?



Se ha pasado al "scrip dividend" hace nada.

Vamos que diluye poco más hace. Cómo casi todos últimamente.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (28 Oct 2011)

Por cierto, para el forero que mantiene AMD, ánimo:



> EE.UU.: *AMD sube un 6% tras publicar resultados y previsiones mejores de lo previsto*
> 16:57 - 28/10/2011El fabricante de chips Advanced Micro Devices (AMD) sube con fuerza en el S&P 500, después de presentar resultados del tercer trimestre y anticipar previsiones por encima de lo previsto.
> 
> *El BPA de 13 centavos ha superado la previsión del consenso de 10 centavos. El beneficio neto cae hasta $97 millones desde $118 millones en el mismo periodo de 2010.
> ...


----------



## ghkghk (28 Oct 2011)

Hank Scorpio dijo:


> Se ha pasado al "scrip dividend" hace nada.
> 
> Vamos que diluye poco más hace. Cómo casi todos últimamente.



Y al margen de eso, ¿qué opinas a medio plazo de ella? Sé que a ti te gustan los fundamentales y esas cosas


----------



## erpako (28 Oct 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¿No os da la impresión de que Iberdrola siempre vuela bajo el radar? Sólo hay un forero que invierte en ella, esta semana los resultados han mejorado el consenso, tiene un PER bajo, un dividendo en torno al 6% que está muy bien sin llegar a los extremos exagerados de otro valores, muy diversificada, un sector más estable que el bancario por ejemplo...
> 
> ¿Por qué se le hace tan poco caso? ¿qué opinión os merece a medio y largo?



En mi opinión, porque está en un sector fuertemente regulado y necesita una reforma del modelo energético. Piense que gusto si se ponen a revisarle la fijación de costes y meten mano en el precio de tarifa que fijan por la hidráulica. O las robastas eléctricas.

Tienen un déficit de tarifa que ya veremos si se lo pagan todo y cómo.

Y una deuda muy abultada


> la deuda neta ajustada sube hasta los 31.514 millones de euros, desde los 30.644 millones previos, tras el pago realizado a los accionistas minoritarios del grupo


----------



## Hank Scorpio (28 Oct 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> Y al margen de eso, ¿qué opinas a medio plazo de ella? Sé que a ti te gustan los fundamentales y esas cosas



Te ha respondido erpako:



erpako dijo:


> En mi opinión, porque está en un sector fuertemente regulado y necesita una reforma del modelo energético. Piense que gusto si se ponen a revisarle la fijación de costes y meten mano en el precio de tarifa que fijan por la hidráulica. O las robastas eléctricas.
> 
> Tienen un déficit de tarifa que ya veremos si se lo pagan todo y cómo.
> 
> Y una deuda muy abultada



El mercado español eléctrico es un timo con una regulación basada en regulaciones de UK y USA, ya eliminadas por estos países.

Algo les harán con el déficit de tarifa, porque el precio de venta tarde o temprano llamará la atención de la UE:
Europe's Energy Portal » Fuel Prices, Rates for Power & Natural Gas

Además ya llevas eléctricas alemanas no?

Eso si para emisiones de renta fija no están nada mal alguna eléctrica nacional, a plazos no muy largos.


----------



## pollastre (28 Oct 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Si examina Ud. el post en el que describo "por qué" estoy algo cansado, Sr. Gamba, verá que no tiene nada que ver con lo que Ud. dice.
> 
> Mi problema no es el sistema, que funciona (al menos hasta la fecha). Mi problema es que llevo más de dos años a unas 10 horas diarias entre operativa y desarrollo de ATS. Créame, todos tenemos nuestros límites.





gamba dijo:


> Es hora, entonces, de recoger el fruto y disfrutar la cosecha




Narfh... mierda.

Sr. Gamba, le pido disculpas por mi abrupta respuesta. Revisándola, veo que ha quedado demasiado borde. 

Le reitero mis excusas, lo cierto y verdad es que no estoy para muchas leches estos días, y se me nota en el humor.


pd: Fran200, acuso recibo, muchas gracias. Sé que tú sabes bien de lo que estoy hablando.


----------



## sirpask (28 Oct 2011)

Hay mis IBE queridas... yo entro en ellas pork actuan practicamente igual que un SAN o BBVA pero mas tendidas, no tienen movimientos tan bruscos, yo os voy a ser sincero estoy esperando a que bajen de 5 de nuevo a finales de semana que viene... en 4,8 empezare a mirarlas con buen ojo... pero antes hay que ver si el 5,17 lo atraviesa.
LLeva ya unos meses que en el 5,17 cuando lo perfora decenas de acciones son sompradas automaticamente y suben el valor... esta semana solo a perforao una vez a 5,16.

Viene desde los 4,6 de hace un mes.. estoy hablando de memoria, puede que las fechas algo bailen. Le toca recortar.. por eso la semana que viene estaré otra vez con mis 1800 eurines + 150 euros de liquidez listos para entrar :=). SI algo fallara... miraria Mapfre.. otro valor gueno gueno que me a dao siempre dinerillo.. y hasta a veces mas de 10% en un par de dias.


----------



## Claca (28 Oct 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Narfh... mierda.
> 
> Sr. Gamba, le pido disculpas por mi abrupta respuesta. Revisándola, veo que ha quedado demasiado borde.
> 
> ...



Es completamente normal que estés agotado, porque estás haciendo dos trabajos en uno: programador y trader, lo que vendría a ser como el cirujano que se construye y mantiene su propio quirófano. Es posible que sea una idea descabellada, ya que desconzco cómo funciona el mundo de los grandes, pero en un futuro no deberías descartar la posibilidad de delegar a alguien la función de operador de bolsa, dedicándote sólo a la programación y mantenimiento del sistema. Fran200 sabrá de qué va el tema, pero siempre he imaginado que funcionan así las agencias de trading.

Francamente, me parece increible que estés ocupándote de las dos cosas a la vez, pues si bien operar en bolsa requiere desarrollar un sistema básico que ofrezca un mínimo de garantías (AT, estadística, etc), la verdad es que suele estar mucho más ligado a la operativa en sí y no se centra en un universo tan específico como es la informática.

Por lo demás, tienes razón en que este es un mundo que carga psicológicamente de un modo especial, básicamente porque estás las 10h que le dedicas al día contigo mismo, algo a lo que la gente no suele estar acostumbrada, es como vivir rodeado de espejos, y no le vas a contar a nadie lo guapo o feo que te has visto hoy, porque a la gente no le interesa y tampoco podría entenderlo.

En fin, cuídate todo lo necesario, que la vida es para disfrutarla y siempre deberíamos sonreír al mirar atrás, al presente o al futuro, que para amargarnos ya están los políticos.


----------



## The Hellion (28 Oct 2011)

Calopez, una recomendación para lo del random thread: intentar entrar en el hilo del IBEX y acabar en forocoches, verema, relojes-especiales o todohtc está bien. Pero nunca, nunca, nunca introduzcas la opción de todoboda. 

Y ¿qué es eso de que solo hay un forero en Iberdrola? Que yo tengo acciones heredadas que fueron originariamente adquiridas en 1972... El día que quedemos para ir a la junta, no podré compartir el patio con ustedes, eso es para pomperos-ejpeculadores. Yo tengo plaza en la mesa de accionistas veteranos... Y ríanse ustedes del subforo de veteranos de aquí :XX:


----------



## patilltoes (28 Oct 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¿No os da la impresión de que Iberdrola siempre vuela bajo el radar? Sólo hay un forero que invierte en ella, esta semana los resultados han mejorado el consenso, tiene un PER bajo, un dividendo en torno al 6% que está muy bien sin llegar a los extremos exagerados de otro valores, muy diversificada, un sector más estable que el bancario por ejemplo...
> 
> ¿Por qué se le hace tan poco caso? ¿qué opinión os merece a medio y largo?



A largo plazo no me parece mal. Hay que valorar lo de siempre con las utilities:
- Negocio mas o menos seguro.
- Negocio muy regulado por el estado con todo lo que eso conlleva.
- Muy intensivo en capital (bastante deuda para el caso de esta empresa concreta).

Aparte de lo especifico y sin entrar en AF con sus numericos y demas:
- A diferencia de Endesa, Iberdrola no es subsidiaria de nadie. Eso es bueno.
- Internacionalizada y con rumores de fusion con RWE.
- España es una potencia en cosas de energia salvo nucleares y tal.
- Los mayores riesgos para la empresa se encuentran en la deuda y que la peña se harte y empiece a generar la electricidad de forma autonoma y en masa.
- El esquema de pago al accionista me parece una basura integral. Sere un clasico, pero siempre que veo cosas asi me acuerdo de lo que ponia en la web de Nestle ("¿tienen planes de pago al accionista con acciones, en especia, DRIPs o similares? -> No [sin mas].")


----------



## sirpask (28 Oct 2011)

IBE será un negocio rentable mientras Florentino no toque los huevos.


----------



## rbotic statistics (28 Oct 2011)

*Camino del místico 10.700 de Diciembre 2011*

Hoy hemos constatado que el místico 9.200 era una de las pocas piedras que nos quedan en el camino... esperemos que podamos quitárnoslo de encima y entonces el paso del IBEX por los 9 miles será rápido y veloz... para entrar ya en las cercanías de nuestro objetivo para diciembre: el místico 10.700.

S2s


----------



## patilltoes (28 Oct 2011)

sirpask dijo:


> IBE será un negocio rentable mientras Florentino no toque los huevos.



Tengo fe plena en que no lo hara demasiado. No por el, que me parece un mandrilaco. Sino por los March que no le dejaran.


----------



## patilltoes (28 Oct 2011)

Yo estuve aqui cuando Rbotic hizo una de sus misticas predicciones.


----------



## Mulder (28 Oct 2011)

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido bajo y el saldo diario positivo.

Día gacelero de nuevo donde solo se ha visto una o dos operaciones que se podría encuadrar como leoncias, el resto ha sido aburrimiento y guerra arriba-abajo.

Han empezado el día vendiendo ligeramente y luego se han puesto a comprar, hacia las 10:07 han cruzado una operación de compra camuflada de más de 100 contratos y han seguido comprando hasta las 11:15.

A esa hora han empezado a vender, pero poco a poco y con muchas compras intercaladas, la famosa guerra, el tramo más bajista ha sido de 15 a 16, hacia las 16:30 se han puesto compradores de nuevo, pero siempre muy poca cosa.

En subasta han comprado unos 90 ccontratos, nada especial, aunque alcista.

En resumen, aburrimiento total y nada destacable, las operaciones fuertes de hoy parecen haber sido de acumulación sobre todo de cara a los próximos días. El precio ha quedado en mínimos pero el día ha sido tan lateral que esto no nos dice mucho, creo que habría que confiar más en la subasta que anuncia un lunes con posible gap al alza.


----------



## rbotic statistics (28 Oct 2011)

patilltoes dijo:


> Yo estuve aqui cuando Rbotic hizo una de sus misticas predicciones.



Las místicas predicciones de rbotic... tienen varias fases...
Lo primero es la risa generalizada... en el país que estamos es lo normal, las cosas se toman a chufla, diciendo: Ande va este! Que colgao! etc...
Ahora las risas ya no son tantas...

Ahí abajo tenéis un hilo donde 12-ago-2011, 18:31 se pronostica un Camino al Místico 10.700 de Diciembre de 2011... las risas de entonces aún se oyen en las noches más silenciosas... estábamos cayendo a plomo... y va un iluminao y dice que el suelo es el 7.700 (ya llevaba mucho tiempo con esa historia) y que rebotábamos nada más y nada menos que 3.000 puntos...

Pues si... eso es lo que pasará...

También si os interesa podéis descubrir la historia de cómo rbotic predijo el suelo del 2009 en el místico 6.800... y muchas historias más... en el foro de labolsa.com

S2s


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (28 Oct 2011)

Fuera me hallo, y después de cerrar una jugada con MTS de cirujano ( sin tener ni idea, pero así salío)
Compré a 10,50 (minimo histórico 10,47) y vendí hoy a 15,99 (máximo del día)
Ni en sueños podría repetir algo así.
TRE después de soportar perdidas me salgo en 30,35 (había comprado a 31,80)
Solo estoy dentro en SAN y porque la orden de venta no entró. A ver que pasa el Lunes ::

Esperando en recorte para volver a posicionarme.

Se cumpliran los pronosticos de Robotnic?


----------



## univac (28 Oct 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¿No os da la impresión de que Iberdrola siempre vuela bajo el radar? Sólo hay un forero que invierte en ella, esta semana los resultados han mejorado el consenso, tiene un PER bajo, un dividendo en torno al 6% que está muy bien sin llegar a los extremos exagerados de otro valores, muy diversificada, un sector más estable que el bancario por ejemplo...
> 
> ¿Por qué se le hace tan poco caso? ¿qué opinión os merece a medio y largo?



Le cortan la luz a Mulder, no son de fiar


----------



## FranR (28 Oct 2011)

rbotic statistics dijo:


> Las místicas predicciones de rbotic... tienen varias fases...
> Lo primero es la risa generalizada... en el país que estamos es lo normal, las cosas se toman a chufla, diciendo: Ande va este! Que colgao! etc...
> Ahora las risas ya no son tantas...
> 
> ...



Me lo apunto para tenerlo en cuenta.

Según Fran200 el suelo del DAX estaba hoy en 6234. Eso no supone una visita en el SP sobre los 1264. 

Apostaremos por ello, pese a que los 1280 se están resistiendo de mala manera.


----------



## rbotic statistics (28 Oct 2011)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> ...
> 
> Esperando en recorte para volver a posicionarme.
> 
> Se cumpliran los pronosticos de Robotnic?



Cuando no se han cumplido? 
...los de rbotic, rbotic statistics en burbuja.info...

S2s


----------



## sirpask (28 Oct 2011)

rbotic statistics dijo:


> Las místicas predicciones de rbotic... tienen varias fases...
> Lo primero es la risa generalizada... en el país que estamos es lo normal, las cosas se toman a chufla, diciendo: Ande va este! Que colgao! etc...
> Ahora las risas ya no son tantas...
> 
> ...



el 10700 me parecia una locura pork no sigo mucho el ibex, pero poniendo a IBE con el mismo porcentaje de subida me da un 6,2...un cifra mistica para este valor antes del verano... pues...te tendrè muy muy encuenta =), mas o menos es un 15% de subida que no hay que desaprovechar..

Dependerá un poco si hay estabilidad politica a partir del 20N, a Europa le da igual quien gobierne... pero que solo sea un partido.. y no un partido mas una ladilla independentista.

Tu envite lo veo. ienso: entonces me olvidare del 4,8 y pensare en soporte 5,17  ty


----------



## atman (28 Oct 2011)

FranR dijo:


> Me lo apunto para tenerlo en cuenta.
> 
> Según Fran200 el suelo del DAX estaba hoy en 6234. Eso no supone una visita en el SP sobre los 1264.
> 
> Apostaremos por ello, pese a que los 1280 se están resistiendo de mala manera.



Consejo, yo estoy en ello. Y llevo una racha para enmarcar... y luego echarle 20 toneladas de cemento encima...


----------



## gamba (28 Oct 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Narfh... mierda.
> 
> Sr. Gamba, le pido disculpas por mi abrupta respuesta. Revisándola, veo que ha quedado demasiado borde.
> 
> ...



Pierda cuidado, ya se sabe que por aqui se pierden muchos matices.


----------



## pollastre (28 Oct 2011)

rbotic statistics dijo:


> Hoy hemos constatado que el místico 9.200 era una de las pocas piedras que nos quedan en el camino... esperemos que podamos quitárnoslo de encima y entonces el paso del IBEX por los 9 miles será rápido y veloz... para entrar ya en las cercanías de nuestro objetivo para diciembre: *el místico 10.700*.
> 
> S2s



Ud. .... ¡ ha vuelto ! Ha conseguido escapar de la Casa de Acuario.... la próxima vez le encerraremos en los sótanos de Angband, a ver si tenemos más suerte :XX::XX:


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (28 Oct 2011)

rbotic statistics dijo:


> Hoy hemos constatado que el místico 9.200 era una de las pocas piedras que nos quedan en el camino... esperemos que podamos quitárnoslo de encima y entonces el paso del IBEX por los 9 miles será rápido y veloz... para entrar ya en las cercanías de nuestro objetivo para diciembre: el místico 10.700.
> 
> S2s



9500-9700 y directitos hasta los 6500-6200 con ajustes fibonaccis cada poco. Los 10.000 hasta el 2013 nai del nai.


----------



## Janus (28 Oct 2011)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Janus, ¿sigues corto en SP? Es que parece que hayas clavado el límite. :8:
> Ya sé que fundamentales caca, y que sentimientos sobran pero, para mi, mientras tengan "en cartera" pufos como Garoña, Ascó y cía, no entro ni con tu dinero.
> 
> Y sí, ya sé que si peta Garoña la bolsa sería la menor de nuestras preocupaciones, pero es que no hace falta que pete (y por dios, que no lo haga :: ) sino que es más bien una cuestión moral como lo que comentáis de meter cortos a tele5.



Ahí sigue metido y de momento con algo de fortuna. A media tarde ha vuelto a hacer máximos de la sesión exactamente donde esta mañana .... que es unas décimas por debajo del stop. La polla!!!

Si liquido ahora, serían unos 5000 dolares de beneficio. Sigo pensando que este deal se merece más o cero.

En el DAX veo muy complejo operar ya que apenas tiene varianza sobre la media del día. Llevo un corto, una puta mierda de posición, desde un poco más arriba (protegido a precio de entrada) pero no lo veo con momento. En cualquier caso, éste también se va a quedar ahí esperando.


----------



## tarrito (28 Oct 2011)

@ pOLLASTRE:
voy a hacerme un multinick "roboteknic style" para animarle cuando le venga la bajona ... que ya veo que es lo que le da más vidilla en el foro 

por cierto, Claca ya decía que veía subidas en el Ibex, los 9700 en concreto, lo que pasa que él lo argumenta para el resto de foreros. GRACIAS


----------



## Janus (28 Oct 2011)

He estado hablando con un compañero de universidad que está trabajando como trader en un hedge en Londres. Me dice que están empanados. Han recibido una circular interna que les recomienda entrar a saco en banca alemana y evitar BoA, City y Wells Fargo (son más positivos con Morgan). Sin embargo, sus compañeros en la oficina de Manhattan les dicen que están entrando fuerte en la banca americana. Han estado preguntando a otros colegas en otros hedge y traders por cuenta propia, y no han consenso sobre dónde entrar porque cada uno dice lo contrario que el resto.
Dice que hay dinero entrando pero con cierta precaución porque los niveles alcanzados les dan respeto. Vamos que no es dinero de largo y a la mínima le dan corrección por efecto manada.


----------



## sirpask (28 Oct 2011)

Janus dijo:


> He estado hablando con un compañero de universidad que está trabajando como trader en un hedge en Londres. Me dice que están empanados. Han recibido una circular interna que les recomienda entrar a saco en banca alemana y evitar BoA, City y Wells Fargo (son más positivos con Morgan). Sin embargo, sus compañeros en la oficina de Manhattan les dicen que están entrando fuerte en la banca americana. Han estado preguntando a otros colegas en otros hedge y traders por cuenta propia, y no han consenso sobre dónde entrar porque cada uno dice lo contrario que el resto.
> Dice que hay dinero entrando pero con cierta precaución porque los niveles alcanzados les dan respeto. Vamos que no es dinero de largo y a la mínima le dan corrección por efecto manada.



[YOUTUBE]gUDShxRWniw[/YOUTUBE]



Una vez que el fondo de merkel tenga 1 billon de euros y los bancos sean inyectados.. pueden hacer tranquilamente...

Version Claca:
¿Hueles eso? ¿Lo hueles muchacho? Es guano hijo. Nada en el mundo huele así. ¡Me encanta el olor a guano por la mañana! Un día vendimos un índice entero durante 12 horas. Cuando todo acabó, compré. No encontramos ni una gacela. Ni una sola acción en manos de esos jodidos particulares. ¡Ese olor, ese olor a papel barato! Olía a... plusvalías. Algún día esta crisis terminará.


----------



## FranR (28 Oct 2011)

Janus dijo:


> He estado hablando con un compañero de universidad que está trabajando como trader en un hedge en Londres. Me dice que están empanados. Han recibido una circular interna que les recomienda entrar a saco en banca alemana y evitar BoA, City y Wells Fargo (son más positivos con Morgan). Sin embargo, sus compañeros en la oficina de Manhattan les dicen que están entrando fuerte en la banca americana. Han estado preguntando a otros colegas en otros hedge y traders por cuenta propia, y no han consenso sobre dónde entrar porque cada uno dice lo contrario que el resto.
> Dice que hay dinero entrando pero con cierta precaución porque los niveles alcanzados les dan respeto. Vamos que no es dinero de largo y a la mínima le dan corrección por efecto manada.



Cuadra con lo que se ha dicho por aquí, están a la expectativa con mucho cuidado guardando posiciones y a la mínima saltan, lo que se traduciría en bajada fuerte.

A ver si se animan en estos últimos minutos, barrida arriba y esperemos que vaya a mínimos. No tengo mucha cuerda para aguantar así que espero que no sean duros...:cook::cook:


----------



## Janus (28 Oct 2011)

DAX: El chart de 1 minuto parece el encefalograma de una rata. Que puta mierda de sesión!!!!. Joder, se percibe que lo tienen muy, pero que muy, controlado. Es extraño porque podrían permitir que corriga algo ya que es sano en la subida (permite relevo) para que entre más fresh meat.


----------



## FranR (28 Oct 2011)

FranR dijo:


> Cuadra con lo que se ha dicho por aquí, están a la expectativa con mucho cuidado guardando posiciones y a la mínima saltan, lo que se traduciría en bajada fuerte.
> 
> A ver si se animan en estos últimos minutos, *barrida arriba* y esperemos que vaya a mínimos. No tengo mucha cuerda para aguantar así que espero que no sean duros...:cook::cook:



:cook::cook::cook::cook:............


----------



## Janus (28 Oct 2011)

FranR dijo:


> :cook::cook::cook::cook:............



Pues me salto el stop de los cuatro grandes en el SP. HDLGP los yankis.

Seguimos percutiendo::


----------



## Janus (28 Oct 2011)

El SP cierra en verde, con un par!!!!

Nuevos cortos (2 en 87) con SL+4.


----------



## bertok (28 Oct 2011)

Janus, no te empeñes. ES ALCISTA.

Por supuesto que viene una corrección a corto plazo pero engancharla de forma óptima no forma parte de las mayores probabilidades.

Trend is your friend.

Te dejo una imagen de cómo lo están "gestionando" en el chulibex. Ahí están claras las entradas buenas (pero ojo porque la bajista de medio plazo no anda muy lejos)


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (28 Oct 2011)

¿Queda gasolina hasta los 9600? Parece que sí ienso:


----------



## Claca (28 Oct 2011)

Monlovi dijo:


> @ pOLLASTRE:
> voy a hacerme un multinick "roboteknic style" para animarle cuando le venga la bajona ... que ya veo que es lo que le da más vidilla en el foro
> 
> por cierto, Claca ya decía que veía subidas en el Ibex, los 9700 en concreto, lo que pasa que él lo argumenta para el resto de foreros. GRACIAS



Ay, ay, a mí no me metas en estos fregados, que yo estoy muy tranquilo. 

Cada uno tiene su opinión y aporta lo que quiere. Yo francamente, no tengo nada que discutir con Rbotic, al cual le deseo lo mejor. Eso sí, si estuviera presente en el juego de burbuja.info...


----------



## bertok (28 Oct 2011)

perlenbacher dijo:


> ¿Queda gasolina hasta los 9600? Parece que sí ienso:



Yo creo que sí y por ahí coincidiría con la bajista de medio plazo.

Si además llega hasta los 9600 con una cresta en el MACD a menor altura que la anterior ....... le meto unos cuantos grandes ::


----------



## FranR (28 Oct 2011)

Ahora si, los últimos movimientos del SP para dejarlo en el el nivel de arranque de la última barrida. Aburrida de pelotas y muy controlada en una pequeña horquilla.

Con este último movimiento han limpiado muchas posiciones cortas....significativo ¿no?


----------



## Janus (28 Oct 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Janus, no te empeñes. ES ALCISTA.
> 
> Por supuesto que viene una corrección a corto plazo pero engancharla de forma óptima no forma parte de las mayores probabilidades.
> 
> ...



Gracias por el consejo. No hay empeño per sé. Ahí hay resistencia y va el stop ajustado. Para mi cartera, es una operación más con ese stop.

Llevo un buen performance y creo que se puede hacer un buen deal, obviamente con riesgos pero controlados.


----------



## Nico (28 Oct 2011)

Qué grandes son las maquinitas !!... dejan el SP en el mismo sitio donde arrancó !! 

Y hablando de maquinitas... sabían que hoy el 20% del volumen en SAN se transó bajo la modalidad de "broker ciego" ?

Esto significa -supongo con cierto asidero pero sin datos ciertos- que "alguien" muy grande ha tenido que comprar o vender mucho y no quiere que su nombre aparezca.

Hablamos de 348 millones de euros.

- Será el BCE inyectando liquidez ?
- Don Emilio vende acciones para salir pitando ?
- Compras de algún fondo del mismo Santander para usar estas acciones para alguna compra ?

Misterio de los misterios. En cualquier caso hablamos del 20% de las transacciones del día -que no es poca cosa- y, tal vez, ya estuvo presente los días previos (y no me había fijado en ello) o esté presente en los días futuros.

En el BBVA también estuvo presente esta modalidad con el 7.5% del volumen y en Caixa TAMBIEN, pero aquí con un porcentaje mucho mayor de las operaciones (creo que el 18% si mal no recuerdo).

Los amigos de Janus tomando unas posiciones en la Banca española ?

- Si están COMPRANDO, esto puede ser señal de que esperan subas.
- Si están VENDIENDO, quisiera irme con ellos  (algo gordo estaría por ocurrir)

El Señor nos tenga en su Gloria y nos cobije.


----------



## Nico (28 Oct 2011)

Por otro lado veo que años de cinismo, descreimiento, pérdida de fe y apostasía han secado vuestros oidos y endurecido vuestro corazón.

Cuando llega un Profeta y nos bendice con su sabiduría antes de apedrearlo en el camino debemos humedecer nuestros resecos labios con el aguamiel de sus anuncios.



rbotic statistics dijo:


> Hoy hemos constatado que el místico 9.200 era una de las pocas piedras que nos quedan en el camino... esperemos que podamos quitárnoslo de encima y entonces el paso del IBEX por los 9 miles será rápido y veloz... para entrar ya en las cercanías de nuestro objetivo para diciembre: el místico 10.700.
> 
> S2s




*RBOTIC ES EL PROFETA VERDADERO !!

USAD SUS GRAFICAS Y GANAD DINERO !!*

_
(oh wait... no pone gráficas como Claca !)_


----------



## vmmp29 (28 Oct 2011)

Nico dijo:


> Qué grandes son las maquinitas !!... dejan el SP en el mismo sitio donde arrancó !!
> 
> Y hablando de maquinitas... sabían que hoy el 20% del volumen en SAN se transó bajo la modalidad de "broker ciego" ?
> 
> ...



¿como detecta usted un "broker ciego"?¿porqué el 20% (donde se puede ver)?
muy agradecido


----------



## bertok (28 Oct 2011)

Nico dijo:


> Qué grandes son las maquinitas !!... dejan el SP en el mismo sitio donde arrancó !!
> 
> Y hablando de maquinitas... sabían que hoy el 20% del volumen en SAN se transó bajo la modalidad de "broker ciego" ?
> 
> ...



La banca ejpañola está KO a medio plazo. La crisis va a ser muy dura en ejpaña y la leucemia ladrillil recorre sus venas.

De momento, disfrutan de no sé qué ....... y espero que no por mucho tiempo.

Cuideme el coche ::


----------



## VOTIN (28 Oct 2011)

Nico dijo:


> Qué grandes son las maquinitas !!... dejan el SP en el mismo sitio donde arrancó !!
> 
> Y hablando de maquinitas... sabían que hoy el 20% del volumen en SAN se transó bajo la modalidad de "broker ciego" ?
> 
> ...



A mi no me sale ningun broker ciego,si me sale lo que dices los 348 mll y el 20% pero es B. ESPIRITO SANTO INVEST
Yo creo que te falla la conspiracion


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (28 Oct 2011)

bertok dijo:


> La banca ejpañola está KO a medio plazo. La crisis va a ser muy dura en ejpaña y la leucemia ladrillil recorre sus venas.
> 
> De momento, disfrutan de no sé qué ....... y espero que no por mucho tiempo.
> 
> Cuideme el coche ::



yo no me preocuparía, no tienen deuda griega sólo activos de gran calidá ::


----------



## rbotic statistics (28 Oct 2011)

Nico dijo:


> Por otro lado veo que años de cinismo, descreimiento, pérdida de fe y apostasía han secado vuestros oidos y endurecido vuestro corazón.
> 
> Cuando llega un Profeta y nos bendice con su sabiduría antes de apedrearlo en el camino debemos humedecer nuestros resecos labios con el aguamiel de sus anuncios.
> 
> ...



No te cachondees, de profeta nada...

Has entrado en el hilo de ahí abajo...en la firma?

O este post en otro foro del 18/Nov 2008
:: Foro de LaBolsa.com : Negras tardes a todos... siguen los días negros... ::
donde se habla del 6.800 y fueron miles de posts posteriores hablando del místico 6.800 (¿te suena de algo?)

O este otro hilo del 22/abril de 2010...
Negras tardes a todos... El místico 7.700 del IBEX - Foros de Bolsa: Foro de DIAS DE BOLSA
donde se anunciaba el místico 7.700 del Ibex (¿te suena de algo?)
tardó en llegar, pero ha sido suelo...

Sólo un poco de respeto...


----------



## rbotic statistics (28 Oct 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Ay, ay, a mí no me metas en estos fregados, que yo estoy muy tranquilo.
> 
> Cada uno tiene su opinión y aporta lo que quiere. Yo francamente, no tengo nada que discutir con Rbotic, al cual le deseo lo mejor. Eso sí, si estuviera presente en el juego de burbuja.info...



Claca... muy bien... respetas metiéndome en una carta...

Que opinas del Camino al Místico 10.700 de Diciembre 2011... que está aquí en la firma... iniciado en Agosto, cuando el IBEX estaba cayendo a plomo y muchos decían que nos íbamos a los infiernos...

Estamos a mitad de camino...

Espero tu respuesta...

S2s


----------



## vmmp29 (28 Oct 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Yo creo que sí y por ahí coincidiría con la bajista de medio plazo.
> 
> *Si además llega hasta los 9600 con una cresta en el MACD a menor altura que la anterior ....... le meto unos cuantos grandes *::



disculpe debido a mi ignorancia, no entiendo lo del MACD ¿se refiere a máximos decreciente bajaria ¿es correcto?


----------



## VOTIN (28 Oct 2011)

Pego los broker que han actuado hoy con SAN
Brokers mas activos
Código
Descripción
Efectivo
Porcentaje
Fecha
Esi Mad
B. Espirito Santo Invest
264.315.000
22,14
28/10/2011
Esi Bar
B. Espirito Santo Invest
78.000.000
6,53
28/10/2011
Coc Bar
Cortal Consors Sucursal En Es
67.410.000
5,65
28/10/2011
Css Mad
Credit Suisse Securit Sv
63.232.000
5,30
28/10/2011
Aho Mad
Ahorro Corp Financiera
57.540.000
4,82
28/10/2011
Dbs Mad
Dtsch Bk Ag Esp
47.413.000
3,97
28/10/2011
Ubl Mad
Ubs Limited
44.747.000
3,75
28/10/2011
Cie Mad
Broker Ciego
43.052.000
3,61
28/10/2011
Bbv Mad
Banco Bilbao Vizcaya Argen
41.545.000
3,48
28/10/2011
Ml Mad
Merrill Lynch
37.393.000
3,13
28/10/2011
Sch Bar
Santander Invest Bolsa Sv
37.365.000
3,13
28/10/2011
Sch Val
Santander Invest Bolsa Sv
30.124.000
2,52
28/10/2011
Mva Mad
Mercavalor Svb Sa
29.689.000
2,49
28/10/2011
Bto Mad
Banesto Bolsa
25.173.000
2,11
28/10/2011
Aur Bar
Auriga Securities Sv Sa
24.180.000
2,03
28/10/2011
Sge Val
Ste Gen Sucursal Esp
23.425.000
1,96
28/10/2011
Bcb Mad
Barclays Bank Plc Espana
22.563.000
1,89
28/10/2011
Bnk Mad
Bankia Bolsa Sv Sa
21.627.000
1,81
28/10/2011
Sch Mad
Santander Invest Bolsa Sv
21.230.000
1,78
28/10/2011
Mst Mad
Morgan Stanley Sv Sa
19.803.000
1,66
28/10/2011
Gvg Bar
Gvc Gaesco Valores Sv
18.513.000
1,55
28/10/2011
Ren Mad
Renta 4 Soc Valore
17.701.000
1,48
28/10/2011
Itd Val
Interdin Valores Y Bolsa Sa
17.095.000
1,43
28/10/2011
Sge Bar
Ste Gen Sucursal Esp
15.812.000
1,33
28/10/2011
Sge Mad
Ste Gen Sucursal Esp
14.884.000
1,25
28/10/2011
Sch Bil
Santander Invest Bolsa Sv
13.658.000
1,14
28/10/2011
Bbv Bil
Banco Bilbao Vizcaya Argen
13.309.000
1,12
28/10/2011
Ics Mad
Credit Agricole Cheuvreux Esp
12.587.000
1,05
28/10/2011
Jpm Mad
Jp Morgan B. Sec Ltd, Esp
12.307.000
1,03
28/10/2011
Gpm Bar
Gestion Patrimonios Mobiliari
8.081.381
0,68
28/10/2011
Imv Mad
Intermoney Valores
7.025.848
0,59
28/10/2011
Cai Bar
La Caixa
4.953.475
0,42
28/10/2011
Cmc Bar
Cm Capital Markets Bolsa Sv Se
4.484.816
0,38
28/10/2011
Bbv Val
Banco Bilbao Vizcaya Argen
4.132.762
0,35
28/10/2011
Bto Bar
Banesto Bolsa
3.252.376
0,27
28/10/2011
Stb Mad
Self Trade Bank Sa
2.293.314
0,19
28/10/2011
Pob Mad
Popular Bolsa Sv
2.261.806
0,19
28/10/2011
Bin Mad
Banco Inversis Sa
2.029.606
0,17
28/10/2011
Sab Bar
Banco De Sabadell S.a
1.873.735
0,16
28/10/2011
Ibc Mad
Ibercaja Banco Sau
1.808.060
0,15
28/10/2011
Kep Mad
Kepler Capital Market Esp
1.307.167
0,11
28/10/2011
Nor Bil
Norbolsa
1.274.821
0,11
28/10/2011
Cai Val
La Caixa
1.134.919
0,10
28/10/2011
Mir Mad
Mirabaud Finanzas Sv Sa
1.101.304
0,09
28/10/2011
Gam Val
Gestion De Activos Mediterrane
1.041.915
0,09
28/10/2011
Coc Mad
Cortal Consors Sucursal En Es
1.030.583
0,09
28/10/2011
Jbc Mad
Jb Capital Markets Sv
973.326
0,08
28/10/2011
Cai Bil
La Caixa
779.451
0,07
28/10/2011
Aho Bar
Ahorro Corp Financiera
748.185
0,06
28/10/2011
Aca Bar
Aca Sa Sociedad De Valore
677.309
0,06
28/10/2011
Nrd Val
Nordkapp Inversiones Sv
597.105
0,05
28/10/2011
Gef Mad
Gefonsa Sa Av
572.002
0,05
28/10/2011
Cmc Mad
Cm Capital Markets Bolsa Sv Se
513.520
0,04
28/10/2011
Css Bar
Credit Suisse Securit Sv
425.995
0,04
28/10/2011
Edl Bar
Eurodeal Avb Sa
388.431
0,03
28/10/2011
Fib Bar
Banco De Finanzas E Inversion
384.351
0,03
28/10/2011
Mir Bar
Mirabaud Finanzas Sv Sa
384.210
0,03
28/10/2011
Lnk Bar
Link Securities Socdad Valoreo
369.575
0,03
28/10/2011
Mgv Mad
Mercados Y Gestion De Valores
350.717
0,03
28/10/2011
Gpm Mad
Gestion Patrimonios Mobiliari
316.406
0,03
28/10/2011
Due Mad
Finanduero Svb Sa
242.040
0,02
28/10/2011
Mva Val
Mercavalor Svb Sa
205.345
0,02
28/10/2011
Sab Val
Banco De Sabadell S.a
148.701
0,01
28/10/2011
Aba Bar
Agentes Bol Asociados Sv
134.045
0,01
28/10/2011
Clp Bil
Cj Laboral Pop Coop Cred
121.532
0,01
28/10/2011
Rbc Mad
Rbc Dexia I.s Espana S.a
102.192
0,01
28/10/2011
Itd Mad
Interdin Valores Y Bolsa Sa
101.129
0,01
28/10/2011
Aur Mad
Auriga Securities Sv Sa
97.128
0,01
28/10/2011
Edl Mad
Eurodeal Avb Sa
96.086
0,01
28/10/2011
Cab Bar
Caja 3 Bolsa Sv Sa
69.833
0,01
28/10/2011
Lnk Mad
Link Securities Socdad Valoreo
33.645
0,00
28/10/2011
Bpi Mad
Banco Portugues De Investimen
27.855
0,00
28/10/2011
Aho Val
Ahorro Corp Financiera
20.010
0,00
28/10/2011
Pym Bar
Bco Pequena Y Mediana Empresa
14.870
0,00
28/10/2011
Fin Bil
Fineco Svb
5.556
0,00
28/10/2011
Itd Bar
Interdin Valores Y Bolsa Sa
4.496
0,00
28/10/2011
Bnk Bar
Bankia Bolsa Sv Sa
3.566
0,00
28/10/2011
Bfs Mad
Banco Finantia Sofinloc Sa
3.250
0,00
28/10/2011
Ren Bar
Renta 4 Soc Valore
1.822
0,00
28/10/2011

Listado de valores
A Dominguez	Abengoa	Abertis Infraes A	Acciona
Acerinox	Acs	Alba	Almirall
Amadeus It Holding	Amper	Antena 3	Aperam
Arcelormittal	Azkoyen	Banca Civica	Banco Pastor
Banco Popular	Banco Sabadell	Banco Santander	Banco Valencia
Banesto	Bankia	Bankinter	Baron De Ley
Bayer	Bbva	Biosearch	Bme
Caixabank	Campofrio Food Gro	Cementos Portland	Cie Automotive
Cleop	Clinica Baviera	Codere	Corporacion Dermoe
Cuotas Cam	Cvne	Deoleo Sa	Dia
Dinamia Capital	Dogi Intl Fabrics	Duro Felguera	Eads
Ebro Foods	Elecnor	Enagas	Ence
Endesa	Enel Green Power	Ercros	Espanola Del Zinc
Europac	Faes Farma	Fergo Aisa	Ferrocarriles
Ferrovial	Fersa Energias	Fluidra	Fom Con Contratas
Funespana	Gamesa	Gas Natural Sdg	General De Alquile
General Inversion	Gr.empres.san Jose	Grifols	Grupo Catalana Occ
Grupo Ezentis Sa	Grupo Prisa	Grupo Tavex S.a	Iberdrola
Iberpapel Gestion	Inditex	Indo International	Indra Sistemas
Inmo Del Sur	Inmobiliaria Colon	Intl Airlines Grp	Inypsa
Jazztel	Laboratorios Farma	Lingotes Especiale	Mapfre
Martinsa-fadesa	Mediaset Espana Co	Melia Hotels Intl	Metrovacesa
Miquel Y Costas	Montebalito	Natra	Natraceutical
Nh Hoteles	Nicolas Correa	Nyesa Valores Corp	Obrascon Huar.lain
Pescanova	Prim	Prosegur	Quabit Inmobil.
Realia Business	Red Electrica Corp	Reno De Medici	Renta 4 Servicios
Renta Corporacion	Repsol Ypf	Reyal Urbis	Riojanas
Sacyr Vallehermoso	Seda Barcelona	Sniace	Solaria Energia
Sotogrande	Sps	Tecnicas Reunidas	Tecnocom Tel Energ
Telefonica	Testa Inmuebles	Tubacex	Tubos Reunidos
Unipapel	Uralita	Urbas Guadahermosa	Vertice Tresciento
Vidrala	Viscofan	Vocento	Vueling Airlines
Zardoya Otis	Zeltia
Publicidad


Tiempo Real Gratuito
Acceso usuarios

Trader Watch
Acceso usuarios

Plataforma Profesional
Ver los detalles
Publicidad

Finanzas Personales
Encuentra las mejores:

hipotecas	cuentas	préstamos	depósitos	oficinas
comparadores, información, artículos de interes, oficinas de bancos en España
Regístrese gratis y podrá:
Recibir la newsletter díaria
Utilizar gratuitamente la herramienta de cartera
Utilizar los foros de Bolsamania.com
Tiempo Real gratuito del Ibex 35 y M.C.
Y mucho más!
Registrarme
Últimas fichas visitadas
Aquí se mostraran las ultimas 10 cotizaciones que usted visite.


----------



## bertok (28 Oct 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> disculpe debido a mi ignorancia, no entiendo lo del MACD ¿se refiere a máximos decreciente bajaria ¿es correcto?



Exacto .


----------



## Nico (28 Oct 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> ¿como detecta usted un "broker ciego"?¿porqué el 20% (donde se puede ver)?
> muy agradecido





VOTIN dijo:


> A mi no me sale ningun broker ciego,si me sale lo que dices los 348 mll y el 20% pero es B. ESPIRITO SANTO INVEST
> Yo creo que te falla la conspiracion



Cotizacion de SANTANDER - Empresa - elEconomista.es



> BROKERS (volumen negociado en euros y porcentaje total) Código Nombre Volumen en euros %
> CIE *BROKER CIEGO* 348 *19,63*
> SAB BANCO DE SABADELL S.A 203 11,43
> ESI B. ESPIRITO SANTO INVEST 172 9,71
> ...


----------



## Nico (28 Oct 2011)

Recuerdo que "broker ciego" es la denominación que recibe la institución que realiza operaciones de "calce" sin identificar a comprador o vendedor entre si.

Es uno de los brokers existentes (no es mágico) pero, al hacer las operaciones da aviso a la CNV que las hace en la modalidad de "broker ciego" porque lo que la parte que encarga la operación busca es que en el mercado no aparezca su nombre en el momento de HACER las operaciones.

Lógicamente LUEGO te aparecerá -hechos relevantes comunicados al mercado y tal y tal- pero, el PRECIO no se habrá visto influido durante la COMPRA -o venta- que es lo que quiere evitar.


----------



## Nico (28 Oct 2011)

*Votin:*

Creo que la info te puede confundir. Las operaciones las hacen los brokers EXITENTES y, para ciertos software que registran SOLO el broker, te aparecerán en su operatoria.

En otro nivel del mercado te DIFERENCIAN las operaciones hechas bajo la MODALIDAD de "broker ciego". No es un broker DIFERENTE a los que existen (en general) sino que AVISA que esas operaciones las hará bajo esa modalidad.

Por lo visto en la Web del Economista acceden (más bien MUESTRAN) esa operatoria y donde tú estás consultando *NO LA DIFERENCIAN*.
_
Te aclaro ahora ?_


----------



## VOTIN (28 Oct 2011)

Nico dijo:


> Recuerdo que "broker ciego" es la denominación que recibe la institución que realiza operaciones de "calce" sin identificar a comprador o vendedor entre si.
> 
> Es uno de los brokers existentes (no es mágico) pero, al hacer las operaciones da aviso a la CNV que las hace en la modalidad de "broker ciego" porque lo que la parte que encarga la operación busca es que en el mercado no aparezca su nombre en el momento de HACER las operaciones.
> 
> Lógicamente LUEGO te aparecerá -hechos relevantes comunicados al mercado y tal y tal- pero, el PRECIO no se habrá visto influido durante la COMPRA -o venta- que es lo que quiere evitar.



La informacion del ECONOMISTA esta mal
FASCET da la misma informacion para Bolsamania que para la web privada de BANKINTER,sera un error del reportero cebolleta que ha escrito el analisis


----------



## Nico (28 Oct 2011)

rbotic statistics dijo:


> No te cachondees, de profeta nada...




Los verdaderos profetas son así de humildes. No van por allí adjudicandose la "profetitud" por su cuenta.

Es la gente llana, la del pueblo profundo, casi que podemos decir "la gacelada" quienes son capaces de ver "LA" verdad "verdadera" detrás de toda la hojarasca.

Tu negativa a reconocerlo es la confirmación de tal cosa. :rolleye:

Por otro lado, si mostraras gráficos o dieras fundamentos te podrían decir _"analista", "profesional", "genio que analiza el mercado como ninguno"_, etc. pero, al sólo anunciarlo y dejarlo a la fe, te hace un profeta. :


----------



## Nico (28 Oct 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> La informacion del ECONOMISTA esta mal
> FASCET da la misma informacion para Bolsamania que para la web privada de BANKINTER,sera un error del reportero cebolleta que ha escrito el analisis



Amedh no saber.
Amedh sólo ver info y comentarla.

Amedh no es dueño de EL ECONOMISTA.
Amedh pide perdón. Amedh no malo. Amedh no molesto.

Amedh bueno. Amedh llamó atención dato.

No pegar a Amedh. Amedh puso el link.


----------



## VOTIN (28 Oct 2011)

Nico dijo:


> Amedh no saber.
> Amedh sólo ver info y comentarla.
> 
> Amedh no es dueño de EL ECONOMISTA.
> ...



Ya,ya....
Pero meter 380 millones "ocultos" llamaria tanto la atencion o mas que hacerlo con nombre y apellidos,amen que generaria una avalancha de especulacion
Esta gente cuando se mueve se mueve con luz,como los prestigitadores,pero llamando la atencion de la gacelada con la mano derecha mientras que con la izda te meten mano en la cartera
Vamos,que lo que hacen lo hacen delante de nuestras narices sin que lo notemos


----------



## Nico (28 Oct 2011)

Amedh te comenta:

Broker ciego



> Es una figura característica del mercado de deuda anotada; son entidades que se interponen entre comprador y vendedor, manteniendo el anonimato de ambos.



===

Broker ciego - Glosario económico financiero - Asesores Bancarios y Financieros



> *Broker ciego*
> Intermediarios financieros que sin tomar posiciones por cuenta propia actúan en el mercado de deuda difundiendo cotizaciones sin revelar el nombre de la otra parte y casando operaciones entre entidades negociantes. Todo esto se realiza a través de una red informática.



===

Tu odiar a Amedh.
Amedh no hizo nada mala contigo.

Amedh sufre.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (29 Oct 2011)

Adme... digooo Nico, eres tremendo ) (En todas sus acepciones)


----------



## pollastre (29 Oct 2011)

Nico dijo:


> Amedh no saber.
> Amedh sólo ver info y comentarla.
> 
> Amedh no es dueño de EL ECONOMISTA.
> ...



Amedh, no te pegues con Votin.

Estáis dando muchas vueltas para referiros a lo que en esencia se ha llamado toda la vida una _Dark Pool_, entidades que hacen matching de oferta y demanda al margen del mercado principal.

En ellas no existe el proceso de _price discovery_, sino que vendedor y comprador se ponen de acuerdo en un precio, y se realiza la transacción. Por normativa legal, el volumen total debe aparecer reflejado en el feed del mercado principal, pero no están obligados ni a reportarlo inmediatamente (puede tardar varios minutos en aparecer) ni por supuesto es posible averiguar directamente el sentido de la operación (deben usarse métodos indirectos).



Eso de "Broker ciego" suena cutre que te cagas :ouch:


----------



## Nico (29 Oct 2011)

Amedh no inventó terminología.

"Broker ciego" es el modo en que EL ECONOMISTA indica el dato.

Amedh puso link y copió información.

Amedh piensa que mesa de vidrio de Maese Pollastre puede escrucharse en cualquier momento.

Primo de Amedh es vidriero. Avisar a Amedh si necesita recambio.

Otro primo de Amedh tiene taller de chapa y pintura. Pueden avisar a Sr. Bertok.


----------



## faraico (29 Oct 2011)

El otro día se hablaba por aquí del sentimiento del mercado.

Predicción Santander

También vale para que pasemos el rato los que iremos a la JGA)


----------



## ponzi (29 Oct 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¿No os da la impresión de que Iberdrola siempre vuela bajo el radar? Sólo hay un forero que invierte en ella, esta semana los resultados han mejorado el consenso, tiene un PER bajo, un dividendo en torno al 6% que está muy bien sin llegar a los extremos exagerados de otro valores, muy diversificada, un sector más estable que el bancario por ejemplo...
> 
> ¿Por qué se le hace tan poco caso? ¿qué opinión os merece a medio y largo?



IBERDROLA SA (IBE:Continuous): Stock Quote & Company Profile - BusinessWeek

ROE 9,84 en iberdrola ,18% en Endesa, 7% en eon, 10% en gas natural es del (por ejemplo en Telefónica este ratio asciende al 39%)

DEUDA DEL ACTIVO 94,7% en iberdrola , el 59% en endesa , 65% en eon,150% en gas natural.

Margen de las ventas: 16% en eon, 30% en endesa, 38% en iberdrola, 30% en gas natural

A mi la eléctrica que me parece mas eficiente es Endesa por tener menos deuda ahora tienes el problema que están los italianos detras y el día menos pensado compran el % pendiente.
Iberdrola yo creo que es una opción bastante buena a los precios que cotiza ahora rico con ellos no te vas a volver mientras tengas al floren en su jga que fijo que no ayudará a reducir la deuda solo hace falta ver el real madrid o acs para darse cuenta cuanto le gusta la autopropulsion del crédito.

Por los margenes se nota mucho quien tiene la posición de liderazgo en españa, para meter bastante dinero me quedaría con iberdrola incluso antes que con eon. El problema que tiene eon es que es demasiado grande y cara de mantener solo hace falta ver el margen sobre las ventas es mucho menor que el de iberdrola.


----------



## sirpask (29 Oct 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Ya,ya....
> Pero meter 380 millones "ocultos" llamaria tanto la atencion o mas que hacerlo con nombre y apellidos,amen que generaria una avalancha de especulacion
> Esta gente cuando se mueve se mueve con luz,como los prestigitadores,pero llamando la atencion de la gacelada con la mano derecha mientras que con la izda te meten mano en la cartera
> Vamos,que lo que hacen lo hacen delante de nuestras narices sin que lo notemos



La bolsa subió el jueves por que se acordó dar dinero al sistema financiero a tutiplein. Igual Banco Espirito ha recibido un buen talon y lo está invirtiendo pa sacar mas pasta.
No es descabellada esta idea, sino me resulta raro que bancos portugueses hagan operaciones tan bruscas.
Ó que el dinero se haya dao al santander y este haya comprado acciones portuguesas...¿No se puede ver la direccion de la transaccion?


----------



## rbotic statistics (29 Oct 2011)

Nico dijo:


> Los verdaderos profetas son así de humildes. No van por allí adjudicandose la "profetitud" por su cuenta.
> 
> Es la gente llana, la del pueblo profundo, casi que podemos decir "la gacelada" quienes son capaces de ver "LA" verdad "verdadera" detrás de toda la hojarasca.
> 
> ...



Es cierto que no soy ningún analista, profesional ni genio... ni busco serlo.
Los niveles místicos que envío pueden partir de un análisis que no indico, pero lo plasmo como un aviso a navegantes... la Bolsa es un juego ... y yo también juego... 
Así el "Camino al Místico 10.700 de Diciembre", puede parecer una profecía, pero en verdad es un aviso, en este caso a los que buscan posiciones cortas esperando un nuevo derrumbe que de momento no sucederá pues lo hemos postpuesto...

Quizás porque entro desde hace mucho tiempo en este Foro, donde las profecías de estallido de la burbuja han sido muchas y variadas, y finalmente acertadas, se me ha pegado ese tono profético, quizás, pero para nada...

S2s


----------



## telele (29 Oct 2011)

Vozpópuli | Un error de cálculo trastoca la deuda alemana, que baja de golpe 56.000 millones

El descubrimiento de un error en los balances del Hypo Real State y su posterior correción le han dado una alegría a Merkel y a su ministro de Finanzas. Tras arreglar los desperfectos,* la deuda alemana se ha visto reducida repentinamente en 56.000 millones de euros*, según informa la prensa germana.

fuente: Bad Bank der HRE: Der 55-Milliarden-Rechenfehler - Wirtschaft | STERN.DE


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (29 Oct 2011)

Buenos dias, 
para algunos dias de pasarlo pipa, espero que todos disfruten de estas vacaciones.

De la bolsa no tengo nada que decirles, ya que ando en otras cosas, solo entraba para recomendarle al señor Pollastre esta ginebra que probe ayer, y me parecio muy buena, igual ya la conoce, o igual el tajamiento era mayor de lo que yo pensaba, y ni las camareras estaban tan de buen ver ni la ginebra era para tanto.







BlogSobreGustos: Ginebra Junipero, a contracorriente

Ni idea de donde comprarla, le preguntare a la camarera esta noche, :XX: :XX:

Edito: Rbotic, el mistico, el mistico el que llevaba yo ayer. Suerte en sus predicciones y que se cumplan.


----------



## pollastre (29 Oct 2011)

Yo no la he probado, pero "suena" bastante (i.e., la he visto referenciada ya en varias ocasiones en blogs especializados, etc.).

Debe ser bastante "curiosa".





chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Buenos dias,
> para algunos dias de pasarlo pipa, espero que todos disfruten de estas vacaciones.
> 
> De la bolsa no tengo nada que decirles, ya que ando en otras cosas, solo entraba para recomendarle al señor Pollastre esta ginebra que probe ayer, y me parecio muy buena, igual ya la conoce, o igual el tajamiento era mayor de lo que yo pensaba, y ni las camareras estaban tan de buen ver ni la ginebra era para tanto.
> ...


----------



## pollastre (29 Oct 2011)

rbotic statistics dijo:


> la Bolsa es un juego ... y yo también juego...



La bolsa es una cosa muy seria, Sr. Malvado Robotnik... si quiere ganar credibilidad, se hace un flaco favor a Ud. mismo tildándola de "juego".



rbotic statistics dijo:


> Así el "Camino al Místico 10.700 de Diciembre", puede parecer una profecía, pero en verdad es un aviso, en este caso a los que buscan posiciones cortas esperando un nuevo derrumbe que de momento no sucederá *pues lo hemos postpuesto*...



Así que *Uds*. lo han pospuesto... vaya... ¿Ud., y cuántos institucionales más?  ¿Qué hicieron tras reunirse y decidir posponerlo dándole un respiro a los índices mundiales, irse a jugar al golf? :XX:

En fin en fin.... sepa que, a nuestra manera, le apreciamos.


----------



## The Hellion (29 Oct 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Buenos dias,
> para algunos dias de pasarlo pipa, espero que todos disfruten de estas vacaciones.
> 
> De la bolsa no tengo nada que decirles, ya que ando en otras cosas, solo entraba para recomendarle al señor Pollastre esta ginebra que probe ayer, y me parecio muy buena, igual ya la conoce, o igual el tajamiento era mayor de lo que yo pensaba, y ni las camareras estaban tan de buen ver ni la ginebra era para tanto.
> ...



Mode robotnick on

Ya lo advertimos nosotros en un post visionario, allá por principios de octubre.

También advertimos, creemos, sobre los místicos 49,3 grados de alegría noctámbula y penar mañanero.

Mode robotnick off


----------



## tarrito (29 Oct 2011)

si ya les decía yo a mis vecinos que este buen tiempo no podía durar, lo vengo diciendo desde principios de mes ... y ahora miren!, miren lo que está pasando, "gota fría".

lo vengo diciendo desde el 10 de Octubre y ellos de cachondeo, si no me creen, pregunten a mis vecinos (por privado, les paso sus mails y nº de tef para preguntar)

y más les digo, para Diciembre-Enero*, veo frío, incluso algo de nieve ... luego no digan que no les advertí

* Esto es para los del Hemisferio Norte


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (29 Oct 2011)

Se repite la historia , subió de 7500 a 9000 con 2 estructuras de fibos alcistas sin volumen. No había entrado papel, nunca entra, el jueves las manos fuertes han lanzado papel y lo volverán a lanzar unas sesiones más (par de ellas), la subida sin embargo, de 9450-9600-9700 (media de 200 sesiones) a lo sumo con la dilatación de la 3ª estructura la harán las gacelas. Ya veréis como mengua el volumen a partir de 9500 (entraran los visionarios de los 10700 jeje) que ya hicieron picar a muchos. Creo que nos vamos de aquí a febrero con retrecesos-avances hasta los 6200...a ver a ver.
Dax, igual (lástima del corto que metía el no superar 6280 que era el objetivo del doble suelo, pero ya estoy fuera), y está calcando los fibos del 2008 con la diferencia que corregirá cuando toque 200 sesiones (de 6570 a 6700 puede variar), más ni de coña, luego hacia los 4500-4300.


----------



## Claca (29 Oct 2011)

Para el hamijo de los cortos en MTS, porque asumir pérdidas es una buena idea cuando nos hemos equivocado:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...l-ibex-35-octubre-2011-a-244.html#post5180033

Los 16 euros ya están aquí:







La tendencia es lo que tiene. A veces una retirada táctica es una victoria estratégica y debe servir de lección para todo aquel que considere que aguantar una posición por cojones es una buena idea. ARCELOR estaba muy bajista, pero se ha girado con fuerza cumpliendo objetivos y no conviene ir a la contra.

Ahora mismo un recorte a la zona de pull-back sería para acumular. Mientras no pierda la alcista, primer objetivo cumplir con el segundo (y mirad como coincide con el 50% fibo), luego, claro está, el HCHi para un tramo mucho más ambicioso, pero eso ya costará más y sospecho que le meterán recortote por el camino para echar a la gente. En cualquier caso, la estructura alcista clarísima, y lleva ahí desde principios de mes, cuando ya advertía de lo que parecía vislumbrarse.

Si vamos en contra de la tendencia, los stops son lo primero que hay que tener en cuenta, sin traumas ni fobias.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (29 Oct 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Para el hamijo de los cortos en MTS, porque asumir pérdidas es una buena idea cuando nos hemos equivocado:
> 
> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...l-ibex-35-octubre-2011-a-244.html#post5180033
> 
> ...



Yo en Arcelor , Gas Natural y Red Eléctrica y otros más (no los voy a pintar, aunque si el personal quiere, se las dibujo) ya veo que han alcanzado los máximos de la 3ª estructura alcista (nunca hay más, es más, seguras son 2, la 3ª como vemos es acelerada en precios y yo no suelo entrar, suele tener una dilatación de un 5% a mayores) que aún no han completado IBEX (pq le queda algo a TEF y Abertis para completarla y como ponderan, pues eso). Creo que a partir del jueves-viernes de esta semana ya estaremos formando techiño (sin volumen pienso), pq ésto no es llegar arriba y vuelta abajo (más que nada, congestionan precios para regular indicadores como RSI, Estocástico y para que los tendenciales tipo CCI y MACD giren en máximos, aunque CCI suele ser más adelantado y ya presagia cositas.).
Hay una fecha por eso de buscar fundamentales (por tenerlos en cuenta vamos) que es el 11 de noviembre (presentac. de resultados y expectativas de dividendos de TEF) y que presentarán un profit warning de campeonato y rebaja de dividendo.., cae viernes, 4 días después de liiquidar donde ya habría comenzado congestión del techo (tanto IBEX como TEF) y creo que el jueves 10 (ahí lanzo mi órdago para el 2011) el mercado descontará estas cosas con una velita interesante...


----------



## Claca (29 Oct 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Se repite la historia , subió de 7500 a 9000 con 2 estructuras de fibos alcistas sin volumen. No había entrado papel, nunca entra, el jueves las manos fuertes han lanzado papel y lo volverán a lanzar unas sesiones más (par de ellas), la subida sin embargo, de 9450-9600-9700 (media de 200 sesiones) a lo sumo con la dilatación de la 3ª estructura la harán las gacelas. Ya veréis como mengua el volumen a partir de 9500 (entraran los visionarios de los 10700 jeje) que ya hicieron picar a muchos. Creo que nos vamos de aquí a febrero con retrecesos-avances hasta los 6200...a ver a ver.
> Dax, igual (lástima del corto que metía el no superar 6280 que era el objetivo del doble suelo, pero ya estoy fuera), y está calcando los fibos del 2008 con la diferencia que corregirá cuando toque 200 sesiones (de 6570 a 6700 puede variar), más ni de coña, luego hacia los 4500-4300.



Me gusta tu opinión, pero yo pienso que durante las próximas semanas es posible ver un lateral muy amplio en el IBEX antes de reanudar la tendencia bajista de fondo, y desde luego no me atrevo a afirmir donde parará el DAX porque va muy fuerte, aunque mi apuesta personal está en el mismo rango que tú comentas.







De momento, muy fácil, vigilar la alcista que anularía ese segundo -y tiene muchas papeletas para deshacerse-. Una vez tengamos el recorte que produciría la ruptura, que será muy fuerte, porque el sentimiento empieza a ser peligrosamente alcista, tal vez sea posible definir los límites de ese hipotético lateral, donde se distribuirían todos los títulos acumulados durante la subida.

En un tiempo, salga así o no, cuelgo la chuleta.


----------



## Claca (29 Oct 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Yo en Arcelor , Gas Natural y Red Eléctrica y otros más (no los voy a pintar, aunque si el personal quiere, se las dibujo) ya veo que han alcanzado los máximos de la 3ª estructura alcista (nunca hay más, es más, seguras son 2, la 3ª como vemos es acelerada en precios y yo no suelo entrar, suele tener una dilatación de un 5% a mayores) que aún no han completado IBEX (pq le queda algo a TEF y Abertis para completarla y como ponderan, pues eso). Creo que a partir del jueves-viernes de esta semana ya estaremos formando techiño (sin volumen pienso), pq ésto no es llegar arriba y vuelta abajo (más que nada, congestionan precios para regular indicadores como RSI, Estocástico y para que los tendenciales tipo CCI y MACD giren en máximos, aunque CCI suele ser más adelantado y ya presagia cositas.).
> Hay una fecha por eso de buscar fundamentales (por tenerlos en cuenta vamos) que es el 11 de noviembre (presentac. de resultados y expectativas de dividendos de TEF) y que presentarán un profit warning de campeonato y rebaja de dividendo.., cae viernes, 4 días después de liiquidar donde ya habría comenzado congestión del techo (tanto IBEX como TEF) y creo que el jueves 10 (ahí lanzo mi órdago para el 2011) el mercado descontará estas cosas con una velita interesante...



Yo tampoco creo que la cosa se desmadre por arriba y pienso que hay que ir con los pies de plomo, pero mientras la alcista aguante en primer lugar (y cada valor tiene la suya), intentar cazar el giro es muy peligroso, por lo que veo más práctico quedarse con lo que se aprecia y en cuanto se anulen las estructuras cambiar de chip. A pesar de que espero caídas en el tiempo, de momento esa posibilidad de lateral para unas semanas o meses la veo muy probable, y como he dicho en cuanto se produzca el recorte debería ser capaz de afinar los niveles para tener claro donde se retoma el guano.

Los fundamentales no los sigo, así que te agradezo la información por si se aprovecha para generar volatilidad y precipitar los acontecimientos.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (29 Oct 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Yo tampoco creo que la cosa se desmadre por arriba y pienso que hay que ir con los pies de plomo, pero mientras la alcista aguante en primer lugar (y cada valor tiene la suya), intentar cazar el giro es muy peligroso, por lo que veo más práctico quedarse con lo que se aprecia y en cuanto se anulen las estructuras cambiar de chip. A pesar de que espero caídas en el tiempo, de momento esa posibilidad de lateral para unas semanas o meses la veo muy probable, y como he dicho en cuanto se produzca el recorte debería ser capaz de afinar los niveles para tener claro donde se retoma el guano.
> 
> Los fundamentales no los sigo, así que te agradezo la información por si se aprovecha para generar volatilidad y precipitar los acontecimientos.








Mi visión del DAX, los 6580 sería lo lógica de este "pullback", quizás se anime a tocar la media de 200 a unos 6700. Hasta ahí la lógica, el adelantado CCI ya está diciendo que ya vale tíos y el MACD ha comenzado a regular al romper directriz alcista. En volumen, como dije en IBEX, manos fuertes fuera como siempre hasta en la aceleración de precios de 6300 casualmente..toca animar a la manada, si puede con un doble suelo,,pues eso.
Hasta ahí, la lógica, los 61,8 fibos de estructura o el toque a MM de 200. El problema que veo es el gran canal con 4 toques y riguroso que ha formado entre 4970 y 6070, me jodería bastante su cumpliento (ya se activó) a 7170, me jodería el análisis bien a fondo, pero no veo fundamentales en la economía para más..Yo en 6560 creo que lanzaré un corto con stop sobre 6730.


----------



## Claca (29 Oct 2011)

ANHQV, mírate este post, en especial el RSI:



Claca dijo:


> DAX:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y como ves lo vemos muy parecido, con esa posibilidad de irse a los 7.000 si supera los 6.700 con contundencia.


----------



## Claca (29 Oct 2011)

Y para el DAX, quitando lo innecesario, pienso que para estas semanas la figura que manda es la siguiente:







Probablemente la corrección venga antes de alcanzar el objetivo, con un tramo a la baja fuerte, pero luego volvería al alza para rematar la faena.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (29 Oct 2011)

Claca dijo:


> ANHQV, mírate este post, en especial el RSI:
> 
> 
> 
> Y como ves lo vemos muy parecido, con esa posibilidad de irse a los 7.000 si supera los 6.700 con contundencia.



Si, el RSI sigue un canal claro, además normalmente cuando pasa los 60 se va a sobrecompra por lo general y luego el giro, doble giro (que marcará el susto) y todo eso será para regularlo y formar techo en precios. El problema del Dax es que ha formado un canal o un rectángulo entre esos 4900 y pico 6000 y pico que ha activado, y por lo tanto, me deja alguna duda, aunque no lo contemplo. Hay una analogía más o menos clara en formación con lo que hizo en 2008.





Te comento, he puesto sombreado en rojo la analogía en eclipse que veo en 2008 y ahora (precede igual de doble techo, formación de una primera gran estructura bajista con volumen) mira como en 2008 hace un pullback idéntico hacia el 61,8 de la estructura y un poco antes de tocar la MM200, vuelve a bajar formando una segunda estructura bajista que activa al bajar de 6154 (comenté antes que seguras suelen ser 2). Es que veo una analogía de carajo, en todo, volumen decreciente en pullback hasta que aparecen las manos fuertes tramposillas al final y creo que antes no la superará
Por el tema de la dilatación en 3 estructuras alcistas que comenté en algún post, aquí pongo un ejemplo. El Dax entre marzo de 2009 y octubre 2010 formó 3 estructuras (nunca forma más). La Dilatación, que la pongo en grueso, se calcula/dibuja haciendo una estructura grande que coincida el final de la primera estructura con el 38,2 de la dilatación, por eso puede ocurrir que superemos 3 estructuras , pero por poquito vamos.


----------



## Claca (29 Oct 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Si, el RSI sigue un canal claro, además normalmente cuando pasa los 60 se va a sobrecompra por lo general y luego el giro, doble giro (que marcará el susto) y todo eso será para regularlo y formar techo en precios. El problema del Dax es que ha formado un canal o un rectángulo entre esos 4900 y pico 6000 y pico que ha activado, y por lo tanto, me deja alguna duda, aunque no lo contemplo. Hay una analogía más o menos clara en formación con lo que hizo en 2008.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo veo, pero lo que pasa es que estamos intentando anticipar demasiado, aún así, a tu salud:







...pero los gráficos deben servir para plantear operativas, y esto, de momento, no deja de ser sólo una idea que no ofrece todavía ninguna garantía. En cualquier caso, me alegro mucho de poder mantener esta conversación y de ver gráficos (GRÁFICOS :baba en el hilo.

PD: Edito para que quede claro, esto NO lo contemplo como escenario probable, estamos hablando únicamente de posibilidades.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (29 Oct 2011)

rbotic statistics dijo:


> Es cierto que no soy ningún analista, profesional ni genio... ni busco serlo.
> Los niveles místicos que envío pueden partir de un análisis que no indico, pero lo plasmo como un aviso a navegantes... la Bolsa es un juego ... y yo también juego...
> Así el "Camino al Místico 10.700 de Diciembre", puede parecer una profecía, pero en verdad es un aviso, en este caso a los que buscan posiciones cortas esperando un nuevo derrumbe que de momento no sucederá pues lo hemos postpuesto...
> 
> ...



Me puedes explicar esa teoría de los 10.700? te he leído y dices que lo has leído en un foro de expertos en AT y yo he intentado verla desde un punto de vista técnico y no la contemplo (es más entendería que de superar los 9800-9900 nos volviesemos a los 11000, pero no sé el pq de los 10700). 
De todas formas, yo que si que contemplo un derrumbe hacia 6200 con expansivo a 5800 (lo puedo justificar). Creo que razones económicas no faltan, quedan aún los 2 próximos trimestres que son los peores en empleo (5,6-5,7 millones de parados es una cifra que se podría dar), vencimientos de deuda muy fuertes en los próximos 8 meses , yo es que veo el cielo muy negro como mínimo hasta el verano del próximo año.


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (29 Oct 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Me puedes explicar esa teoría de los 10.700? te he leído y dices que lo has leído en un foro de expertos en AT y yo he intentado verla desde un punto de vista técnico y no la contemplo (es más entendería que de superar los 9800-9900 nos volviesemos a los 11000, pero no sé el pq de los 10700).
> De todas formas, yo que si que contemplo un derrumbe hacia 6200 con expansivo a 5800 (lo puedo justificar). Creo que razones económicas no faltan, quedan aún los 2 próximos trimestres que son los peores en empleo (5,6-5,7 millones de parados es una cifra que se podría dar), vencimientos de deuda muy fuertes en los próximos 8 meses , yo es que veo el cielo muy negro como mínimo hasta el verano del próximo año.



Son verdades reveladas y su creencia es un acto de fé. Es como preguntarle a un cura por las pruebas de que Cristo resucitó, y eso suponiendo que existiera...


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (29 Oct 2011)

Claca dijo:


> Lo veo, pero lo que pasa es que estamos intentando anticipar demasiado, aún así, a tu salud:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias, he visto algunos posts tuyos y son realmente muy buenos, geniales diría.
También leo a bertok, es muy irónico  y creo que sabe demasiado aunque no lo expone jeje.


----------



## bertok (29 Oct 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> Muchas gracias, he visto algunos posts tuyos y son realmente muy buenos, geniales diría.
> También leo a bertok, es muy irónico  y creo que sabe demasiado aunque no lo expone jeje.



Hamijo, trabajo demasiadas horas diarias y salvo para trades me queda muy poco tiempo para el hilo (el mejor hilo de bolsa del internete). De verdad que me gustaría estar más metido.

No me sobreestime :rolleye: pero si así lo hace le dejo una perla: No se ponga largo (aunque todavía queda un poco de subida).

Suerte.


----------



## rbotic statistics (29 Oct 2011)

perlenbacher dijo:


> Son verdades reveladas y su creencia es un acto de fé. Es como preguntarle a un cura por las pruebas de que Cristo resucitó, y eso suponiendo que existiera...



Participo poco en este Foro... más bien participo en otros... lo que no ha evitado que en este foro se hable del malvado Robotnick... que Tonuel haya copiado algún nivel místico, haciéndolo tonuelístico, y demás referencias de este Foro hacia rbotic... pues aquí estoy, participando más...

Sobre que justifica el místico 10.700 de Diciembre de 2011, deciros que lo mismo que justifico que desde el 14.Noviembre-2008 fueron cientos los mensajes anunciado que nos íbamos al místico 6.800... y esto que os digo es comprobable... podéis hacer el ejercicio de situaros con el IBEX el 14-Noviembre-2008 el día que se comenta por primera vez el destino final de las caídas (El místico 6.800)... eh aquí el primer mensaje:

:: Foro de LaBolsa.com : Negros días a todos... nos vamos hacia los infiernos? (6.800?)... :: 

El IBEX debía estar en los 8 miles, y 4 meses más tarde el IBEX alcanzaba e iniciaba un giro en el místico 6.800... la repetición del mensaje camino del místico 6.800 desde aquel 14-Noviembre fue tomada a risa al inicio, para al final mucha gente de ese foro me felicitó por el acierto... 

Podéis buscar en google "místico 6.800"

Ahora el mensaje es claro: "Camino al místico 10.700 de Diciembre 2011" y no os preocupéis es pronto que el AT lo vea como una posibilidad... pero lo verá a su debido tiempo.

S2s


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (30 Oct 2011)

Buenas noches... 

Los 10700 en el Ibex, serían "sorprendentes" de ver, desde junio2008 no hemos podido con la MM200 en semanal, e implicaría romper la tendencia bajista que llevamos desde finales de 2007, vamos que pasar los 10000 en diciembre11 parece "complicado", habrá que aplicar el sentimiento contrario... :rolleye:







Como se ve en la gráfica, aunque estemos en una situación parecida en el estocástico, y como se puede ver en el rebote de 2009, se puede eternizar la sobrecompra, las compras leoncias de entonces, y el escaso afán comprador gacelístico, nada tienen que ver con la situación actual.

Si nos acercamos un poco al chilibex en diario, vemos que parece querer hacer una onda completa al alza, yo creo que estaríamos cerca de acabar la 3, quedaría un arreón abajo, y a buscar los máximos sobre los 9600-10000. Más que los niveles, aquí creo que sería importante la línea 2-4, para marcar el punto de no-retorno de la onda (iremos informando)







Para los que les gusta hacer tratos con el diablo, aquí les dejo la gráfica del SAN , tiene dos pecualiaridades (a parte de lo dicho para el chulibex, porque prácticamente es la misma gráfica), y son:
-El 6,54-6,56 es una resistencia muy grande, ya que fueron los suelos del murciélago famoso tanto en junio como en noviembre del 2010.
-Los dos últimos días, los leones se han retirado o han vendido, y han dejado al mando a nuestros próximos asistentes a la JGA... )







Saludos y buenas noches a tod@s!

PD: Me gusta el escenario de Aquí no hay quien viva, aunque lo veo un pelín más abajo de esos 6200...


----------



## Misterio (30 Oct 2011)

rbotic statistics dijo:


> Participo poco en este Foro... más bien participo en otros... lo que no ha evitado que en este foro se hable del malvado Robotnick... que Tonuel haya copiado algún nivel místico, haciéndolo tonuelístico, y demás referencias de este Foro hacia rbotic... pues aquí estoy, participando más...
> 
> Sobre que justifica el místico 10.700 de Diciembre de 2011, deciros que lo mismo que justifico que desde el 14.Noviembre-2008 fueron cientos los mensajes anunciado que nos íbamos al místico 6.800... y esto que os digo es comprobable... podéis hacer el ejercicio de situaros con el IBEX el 14-Noviembre-2008 el día que se comenta por primera vez el destino final de las caídas (El místico 6.800)... eh aquí el primer mensaje:
> 
> ...



Lo curioso es que no pones todos los post que abristes en 2010 en ese foro diciendo Empieza el mayo negro empieza el junio empieza el julio negro etc etc etc, por supuesto ni uno de esos meses acertastes pero para que apuntarse ese tanto eh. Así que vuelve a ese foro a cubrirte de gloria colega que aquí habla gente seria que podra acertar o no pero que no va chupándose la polla cada vez que habla.

Y otra cosa que yo sepa los 7.700 no han sido el suelo de esta bajada sino los 7.500 que digo yo que no es lo mismo.


----------



## Estilicón (30 Oct 2011)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenas noches...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias. 

A mi también me parece que el viaje de este tren alcista acabará como mucho en los 9800. O místicos 9800 , si hablamos en la jerga de las últimas páginas. 

Y a Claca y ANHQV, muchas gracias por el intercambio de posts y gráficos. A mi, como lector en la sombra, me ha encantado.


----------



## tarrito (30 Oct 2011)

madre mía, madre mía !! :ouch:

pues no dice el caballero que Tonuel le copia los niveles!!?? : 

se va a haber un follón... 

::


----------



## ponzi (30 Oct 2011)

ghkghk dijo:


> ¿No os da la impresión de que Iberdrola siempre vuela bajo el radar? Sólo hay un forero que invierte en ella, esta semana los resultados han mejorado el consenso, tiene un PER bajo, un dividendo en torno al 6% que está muy bien sin llegar a los extremos exagerados de otro valores, muy diversificada, un sector más estable que el bancario por ejemplo...
> 
> ¿Por qué se le hace tan poco caso? ¿qué opinión os merece a medio y largo?



¿que vas a hacer al final? después de leer tu post me estoy planteando dejar un 75% de mis ahorros en iberdrola y olvidarme una temporada


----------



## ponzi (30 Oct 2011)

ponzi dijo:


> ¿que vas a hacer al final? después de leer tu post me estoy planteando dejar un 75% de mis ahorros en iberdrola y olvidarme una temporada



Apúntate - Iberdrola

Mira Iberdrola te da regalillos por ser accionista


----------



## VOTIN (30 Oct 2011)

No hay que ser muy listo para entender que Noviembre es mes de elecciones,la gente esta con optimismo ante la salida del gobierno del mayor inutil que haya dirigido este pais en toda su historia,Diciembre es mes de fiestas y se ocultan los problemas
En Enero llegara marianico al mando a sacar a la luz toda la mierda que hay en este pais y hablar claro de los problemas que tenemos 
Hay que ser muy burro para no ver el ostion de febrero-2012 en la bolsa ,que vendra
No hace falta ser adivino,se vive en la calle,el año que viene sera el peor de los ultimos diez


----------



## Optimista bien informado (30 Oct 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> No hace falta ser adivino,se vive en la calle,el año que viene sera el peor de los ultimos diez



Y el mejor de los próximos 10 :: (Lo siento, es que vengo de leer un hilo madmaxista-catastrofista :rolleye: )


----------



## VOTIN (30 Oct 2011)

Eso amigo seria una cabronada y el fin de este puto pais,una guerra civil
No tiene gracia el chiste


----------



## Optimista bien informado (30 Oct 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Eso amigo seria una cabronada y el fin de este puto pais,una guerra civil
> No tiene gracia el chiste



Me parece que has leido poco a ir- / ppcc. ¿Recuerdas su hoja de ruta y sus 15 años (hasta 2025) de transición estructural? Pues eso, que el chiste no tiene gracia, pero esperemos que se quede en chiste.

PD: Joder, pues sí que estoy catastrofista, bueno, me voy a cambiar la hora a los relojes y a la cama a ver si se me pasa.


----------



## VOTIN (30 Oct 2011)

Eso que es? ir pcc?


----------



## Nico (30 Oct 2011)

Misterio dijo:


> Lo curioso es que no pones todos los post que abristes en 2010 en ese foro diciendo Empieza el mayo negro empieza el junio empieza el julio negro etc etc etc, por supuesto ni uno de esos meses acertastes pero para que apuntarse ese tanto eh. Así que vuelve a ese foro a cubrirte de gloria colega que aquí habla gente seria que podra acertar o no pero que no va chupándose la polla cada vez que habla.



No atizéis al Maestro con vuestro descreimiento. Si él dice 10.700 iremos a los 10.700 aunque nos tome dos, cinco o diez años hacerlo. Es más, dejo marcada esta página para que cuando ello ocurra -sea cuando sea- pueda venir con un sello de "Owned" a estampároslo en vuestras impías frentes.

Por otro lado, muy buenos gráficos y análisis en estas últimas dos páginas. Se nota que están descansados y sin el apremio de los mercados rugiendo. Muy buenos razonamientos y fundamentaciones.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (30 Oct 2011)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Y el mejor de los próximos 10 :: (Lo siento, es que vengo de leer un hilo madmaxista-catastrofista :rolleye: )



No, eso no jeje...hay un tal Benner que hizo unas relaciones basadas en fibos que no han fallado (bueno, en un año una por "hechos naturales" y otra en meses) desde casi casi la guerra Carlista  y que no dicen precisamente que 2012 vaya a ser el mejor de los 10 siguientes años:
La Bolsa y la Teoria de Benner. El Oraculo de la Bolsa
Ojo, mucha gente del mundillo las tiene en cuenta por su coincidencia con max y min hasta el momento en Dow y por ser relaciones fibos que dije antes. Por ejemplo, yo si que creo que para el largo plazo (hasta 5 años), el 2012 va a ser el mejor momento para la compra de acciones de las grandes.


----------



## ponzi (30 Oct 2011)

¿Alguien sabe como en el prorealtime puedo superponer dos gráficos en uno?


----------



## The Hellion (30 Oct 2011)

Nico dijo:


> No atizéis al Maestro con vuestro descreimiento. Si él dice 10.700 iremos a los 10.700 aunque nos tome dos, cinco o diez años hacerlo. Es más, dejo marcada esta página para que cuando ello ocurra -sea cuando sea- pueda venir con un sello de "Owned" a estampároslo en vuestras impías frentes.
> 
> Por otro lado, muy buenos gráficos y análisis en estas últimas dos páginas. Se nota que están descansados y sin el apremio de los mercados rugiendo. Muy buenos razonamientos y fundamentaciones.



hoyga, pues yo reclamo mi título de maestrillo, que estoy en una acción que en tres días ha subido un 22%!!

Y yo no solo lo vi hace mes y medio, sino que puse my money where my mouth was.

Lo que pasó con la cotización hasta hace cuatro días son meros detalles de timing que no hacen al caso... :XX::XX:


----------



## faraico (30 Oct 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Eso que es? ir pcc?



Ir- es un hjilo del general,casi siempre en primera pagina igual que este.

Y ppcc es el diminutivo de pisitofilos creditofagos...busque en google y lea su blog...por "suerte" no ha acertado mucho,ya qye anunciaba la "capitulacion" en 2010....el resto que anuncia es para echarse a temblar....


----------



## Mulder (30 Oct 2011)

A los buenos días!



rbotic statistics dijo:


> Sobre que justifica el místico 10.700 de Diciembre de 2011, deciros que lo mismo que justifico que desde el 14.Noviembre-2008 fueron cientos los mensajes anunciado que nos íbamos al místico 6.800... y esto que os digo es comprobable... podéis hacer el ejercicio de situaros con el IBEX el 14-Noviembre-2008 el día que se comenta por primera vez el destino final de las caídas (El místico 6.800)...


----------



## rbotic statistics (30 Oct 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> A los buenos días!



Me ha gustado la imagen...
Un cierto autobombo si hay... no lo niego, pero no miento, eso es así y es comprobable... 

Y bueno cada uno dice las cosas como quiere, yo no me meto en cómo calcular lo que hacen las manos fuertes a partir del volumen de paquetes cruzados y detección de esos máximos... simplemente sigo tus ingeniosos e imaginativos aportes...

S2s


----------



## Janus (30 Oct 2011)

Hamijos, no me pregunten why ... pero mañana hay guano importante. No sé decir si va a recuperar después o no pero va a haber guano intrasesión, seguro ... a riesgo de tener que desdecirme.

Guano in front of you!


----------



## pollastre (30 Oct 2011)

rbotic statistics dijo:


> Un cierto autobombo si hay... no lo niego, pero no miento, eso es así y es comprobable...



Y Ud. que lo diga, Malvado RobotNik... y Ud. que lo diga 


Podría Ud. dejar de ser tan sibilinamente malvado, y exponer en este hilo el místico procedimiento por el cual llega Ud. a la conclusión de que los místicos 10.700 están a la vuelta de la esquina.

De esta forma, tal vez, eventualmente, podríamos llegar incluso a pensar que sus predicciones tienen alguna base. No digo ya que sea una base sólida (parece eso demasiado pedirle a Ud.), pero al menos una base.

Hombre de Dios, haga algo, colabore un poco para que entendamos de dónde vienen los místicos 10.700 .

De lo contrario, sepa Ud. que me afiliaré a la Iglesia Tonuelística, la cual al menos tiene bases para sus místicos niveles. Si Ud. no proporciona explicación alguna, entonces Tonuel es mi místico pastor, y con El nada ha de faltarme.


----------



## atman (30 Oct 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Hamijos, no me pregunten why ... pero mañana hay guano importante. No sé decir si va a recuperar después o no pero va a haber guano intrasesión, seguro ... a riesgo de tener que desdecirme.
> 
> Guano in front of you!




Pu pu pu... pues yo me quedé corto el finde... puedo empezar a tocarme??? 

La semana pasada, la estupidez afiló sus garras en mis costillas... a ver si ésta estoy un poco más esquivo...

....

intentaré poner algún gráfico... pero hay tantos y algunos buenos y todo, que las cuatro rayas que malamente hago yo... creo que estorban más que ayudan.


----------



## Janus (30 Oct 2011)

atman dijo:


> Pu pu pu... pues yo me quedé corto el finde... puedo empezar a tocarme???
> 
> La semana pasada, la estupidez afiló sus garras en mis costillas... a ver si ésta estoy un poco más esquivo...




Empiece a hacerlo y cuidado con el stop porque podrían barrerlo.


----------



## Claca (30 Oct 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Hamijos, no me pregunten why ... pero mañana hay guano importante. No sé decir si va a recuperar después o no pero va a haber guano intrasesión, seguro ... a riesgo de tener que desdecirme.
> 
> Guano in front of you!



¿Lo dices por el 2% de caída del TASE (bolsa de israel)?


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (30 Oct 2011)

Hola, he comprobado un poco como va el indicador acumulación/distribución. Hay 3 fuertes acumulaciones en IBEX (11/08; 13/09 y 23/09) y una fuertísima en SP500 (4/10). El pasado jueves, las manos fuertes lanzaron una de sus últimas invitaciones a que entrasemos con volumen, nunca lo hacen con la subida en estructuras, siempre al final, hacen una invitación a "un mundo todavía mejor". El indicador aún no presenta divergencias en precios (como otros más rápidos como Estocástico etc) que sería la señal de alarma, pero también indica que poco más quieren acumular y que pronto empezarán a distribuir poco a poco (para no meter miedo) aún con la cotización en subida que es cuando se presentará la divergencia. 
Se vende ilusión (grandes noticias, Hodars y muchos presagios de turno, etc) y claro que aún podría subir algo más, pero el indicador ya nos dice que la cesta está casi llena (estamos además, en niveles muy altos de éste y otros indicadores). Por otra parte, el viernes ya no pudimos aún con el volumen del día anterior con la importante resistencia histórica de los 9370 que la superaremos, pero comprando lo justo, estaremos dentro de poco en zona de minas, o eso creo desde mi humilde opinión.


----------



## Janus (30 Oct 2011)

Claca dijo:


> ¿Lo dices por el 2% de caída del TASE (bolsa de israel)?



Entre otros:
-Más que la caída del 2%, es llamativo el perfil de la caida. Ha sido paulatina, pip a pip sin parar y con un sprint al final.
-El chart del DAX marca corrección. El DAX está en donde se establecieron los mínimos de marzo. Ahí se marcó un soporte relevante y se produjo una vuelta de aupa.
-El chart del SP, es innegable que ha generado una potente figura de vuelta pero es muy improbable que se "fume" tan alegremente la resitencia de 1270 .... 1300. Es una resistencia muy relevante y pasarsela por el forro viniendo sin parar desde 1080, es algo de lo que dudar.

El cierre del viernes fué claramente manipulado para cerrar en verde. La intención de los leoncios fué esa y no la de atacar los máximos del día anterior (en 1292/3 aprox.).
Muchos bancos aún no han superado resistencias relevantes de cortísimo plazo. Ahí están SAN, Societe, BNP, ...

En definitiva, considero que viene una corrección sana dentro de la innegable figura de vuelta que existe en DAX y SP. El momento lo veo "inmediato" por el cierre del viernes así como el cierto aroma de anticipación que marca el TASE (que es diferente a decir que se dá la vuelta porque el TASE ha tosido un poquito).

Veremos. No cambia nada de fondo porque el DAX baje a rebotar hasta los 6160 y el SP haga lo mismo sobre la figura de 1248.

Yo ando corto desde el viernes (dos grandes en SP, en 1287) pero mi análisis no tiene nada que ver con ello. Es posible que un latigazo se pula el stop en 1291.


----------



## atman (30 Oct 2011)

Yo los stops en el SP los tengo en 1301. Me preocupan más los del DAX, que están 6430 y 6450.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (30 Oct 2011)

Yo no estaría corto en Dax, quizás sea el índice que se mostró más adelantado en objetivos (6075 y doble suelo en 6280) pero que ahora presenta más dudas en cuanto a fin de la huida hacia delante. La vela del viernes invitó más por la mañana (parecía una especie de cubierta de nube oscura) a lo que quedó (paramos a descansar un poco unos días).


----------



## Claca (30 Oct 2011)

Figuras de continuación:


----------



## atman (30 Oct 2011)

Estoy de acuerdo, a ver si soy capaz de sacar el PGC (put*graf*d*l*c*j***s) y os enseño "algo"...


----------



## atman (30 Oct 2011)

A ver que tal sale...


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (30 Oct 2011)

Buenas tardes/noches... 

Como unas hojas atrás habéis hablado de Iberdrola, me he puesto a mirarla un poco, y me he dado cuenta que casi todos los valores del Ibex, tienen la misma estructura. Parece que estamos cerca de acabar la Onda3 ascendente, vendría una corrección y un ataque a máximos de estos meses (rally de navidad?). En fin, iremos viendo. De todos modos, para el medio/largo plazo, no la recomiendo, a no ser que pase el 6,2x€, que es el fibo38,2% de toda la caida 10€-3,84€, verdadero bastión para la acción.







Saludos...

PD: El dia 28 de enero (por poner un ejemplo) el SP500 cotizaba más o menos como el viernes. El Ibex ahora está en 9200 y el 28 de enero cotizaba cerca de los 11000...


----------



## Janus (30 Oct 2011)

atman dijo:


> A ver que tal sale...



Si pintas la línea clavicular de los anteriores mínimos .... aparece ahora como cota resistencia los 1274 puntos. De ahí hacia un 2% más arriba se puede decir que hay una resistencia, en principio, extraordinaria. Tiene que dar batalla por narices.


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (30 Oct 2011)

las cosas a su cauce dijo:


> Buenas tardes/noches...
> 
> Como unas hojas atrás habéis hablado de Iberdrola, me he puesto a mirarla un poco, y me he dado cuenta que casi todos los valores del Ibex, tienen la misma estructura. Parece que estamos cerca de acabar la Onda3 ascendente, vendría una corrección y un ataque a máximos de estos meses (rally de navidad?). En fin, iremos viendo. De todos modos, para el medio/largo plazo, no la recomiendo, a no ser que pase el 6,2x€, que es el fibo38,2% de toda la caida 10€-3,84€, verdadero bastión para la acción.
> 
> ...



A Iberdrola yo no le veo mucha gasolina (en general queda poca, pero a éste menos que a otros). Es de los pocos que han realizado 2 estructuras fibos y no 3 (fiables son 2:abajo:, la 3ª no siempre se cumple) que además coincidía con el objetivo de ruptura de un canal bajista, podría ponerse a 5,65-5,7, pero es de esos valores que yo ya de estar (que no estaría) sería para cortos. A poco que los indicadores hagan otro max. decreciente, entonces sí, arriesgaría ya con fundamento.




[/IMG]


----------



## atman (30 Oct 2011)

Sip, esa la tengo en un gráfico a 4 horas bastante impresentable, querría haberlo adecentado un poco pero me lo dejo de tarea. Pero yo lo tengo algo más abajo... por eso el stop lo puse en 1301. Tengo que mirarlo mejor... e igual subirlo un poco.

Desde luego, puede hacer una figura de vuelta de esas de libro ¿no? Eso por un lado, la poca guerra que dió la media de 200, y que no haya más divergencias de las que hay... son las cosas que me preocupan. Por otro lado, en tiempos más cortos, los indicadores indican sobrecompra fuerte por todas partes... pero ya sabemos que mientras haya pasta...


----------



## R3v3nANT (30 Oct 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Y Ud. que lo diga, Malvado RobotNik... y Ud. que lo diga
> 
> 
> Podría Ud. dejar de ser tan sibilinamente malvado, y exponer en este hilo el místico procedimiento por el cual llega Ud. a la conclusión de que los místicos 10.700 están a la vuelta de la esquina.
> ...



Almirante, su carencia de fe resulta molesta.

Llegaremos a los 10.700 y toda la raza humana será aniquilada bla bla bla








:XX:


----------



## Janus (30 Oct 2011)

El timo que han generado alrededor de la banca. A mí, por lo menos, me llama la atención.
Una recapitalización sin más capital · ELPAÍS.com


----------



## tarrito (30 Oct 2011)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Almirante, su carencia de fe resulta molesta.
> 
> Llegaremos a los 10.700 y toda la raza humana será aniquilada bla bla bla
> 
> ...



relájese Roboc,
no le vendría mal algo de bunga-bunga
sin acritud ... y tal 
:XX:


----------



## perlenbacher_borrado (30 Oct 2011)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Almirante, su carencia de fe resulta molesta.
> 
> Llegaremos a los 10.700 y toda la raza humana será aniquilada bla bla bla
> 
> ...



Actualícese hombre, la siguiente generación de Cylon da gusto que te exterminen:


----------



## pollastre (30 Oct 2011)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Almirante, su carencia de fe resulta molesta.
> 
> Llegaremos a los 10.700 y toda la raza humana será aniquilada bla bla bla
> 
> ...




¡ Clasicazo de culto !


----------



## rbotic statistics (30 Oct 2011)

Mira que os veo especialmente "guaneros", faltos de Fe y muy amantes de las líneas imaginarias... y no os culpo, porque el AT ha tenido mucho recorrido, pero su clímax ya pasó, aún así sigue siendo útil... un poco, salvando las distancias, como el petroleo y su peak oil.

Por si alguien quiere creer... vamos Camino del Místico 10.700 de Diciembre, ya llevamos 1/2 del camino... y llevamos jugosas plusvalías, ya queda menos, sólo 1.500 puntos para llegar al místico 10.700 y su posterior aburrido lateral de +-300 puntos que nos llevará a los primeros meses de 2012. 

S2s


----------



## rbotic statistics (30 Oct 2011)

Y relajaros que la Bolsa es un juego...


----------



## VOTIN (30 Oct 2011)

rbotic statistics dijo:


> Mira que os veo especialmente "guaneros", faltos de Fe y muy amantes de las líneas imaginarias... y no os culpo, porque el AT ha tenido mucho recorrido, pero su clímax ya pasó, aún así sigue siendo útil... un poco, salvando las distancias, como el petroleo y su peak oil.
> 
> Por si alguien quiere creer... vamos Camino del Místico 10.700 de Diciembre, ya llevamos 1/2 del camino... y llevamos jugosas plusvalías, ya queda menos, sólo 1.500 puntos para llegar al místico 10.700 y su posterior aburrido lateral de +-300 puntos que nos llevará a los primeros meses de 2012.
> 
> S2s



Yo te voy a hacer una profecia
Si mañana el ibex pierde 1,5% o mas te pierdes del hilo,si no te admito como profeta
Predice tu pronostico para mañana y lo comparamos con el mio


----------



## pollastre (30 Oct 2011)

rbotic statistics dijo:


> Mira que os veo especialmente "guaneros", faltos de Fe y muy amantes de las líneas imaginarias... y no os culpo, porque el AT ha tenido mucho recorrido, pero su clímax ya pasó, aún así sigue siendo útil... un poco, salvando las distancias, como el petroleo y su peak oil.
> 
> Por si alguien quiere creer... vamos Camino del Místico 10.700 de Diciembre, ya llevamos 1/2 del camino... y llevamos jugosas plusvalías, ya queda menos, sólo 1.500 puntos para llegar al místico 10.700 y su posterior aburrido lateral de +-300 puntos que nos llevará a los primeros meses de 2012.
> 
> S2s




Daría mis plusvalías de una semana, por poder operar una sesión junto a Ud. 

A manopla, nada de agentes AI ni sistemas decisionales. Los dos frente a frente, operando a base de _price action_ únicamente. 

Le iba a meter tal somanta de palos, que iba a tardar Ud. un tiempo en volver a postear predicciones de la bruja lola sin argumentarlas :XX::XX:


----------



## rbotic statistics (30 Oct 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Daría mis plusvalías de una semana, por poder operar una sesión junto a Ud.
> 
> A manopla, nada de agentes AI ni sistemas decisionales. Los dos frente a frente, operando a base de _price action_ únicamente.
> 
> Le iba a meter tal somanta de palos, que iba a tardar Ud. un tiempo en volver a postear predicciones de la bruja lola sin argumentarlas :XX::XX:



No opero intradía ni con derivados... lo siento.

S2s


----------



## rbotic statistics (30 Oct 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Yo te voy a hacer una profecia
> Si mañana el ibex pierde 1,5% o mas te pierdes del hilo,si no te admito como profeta
> Predice tu pronostico para mañana y lo comparamos con el mio



No hago apuestas, aunque esté seguro que las pueda ganar...

S2s


----------



## VOTIN (30 Oct 2011)

rbotic statistics dijo:


> No hago apuestas, aunque esté seguro que las pueda ganar...
> 
> S2s



Bien
Da un pronostico para mañana
Yo he dado el mio,el ibex pierde 1,5%


----------



## FranR (30 Oct 2011)

Para aportar algo una mención a muy corto del Dax, el cierre del Gap alcista del día 27, que tiene un objetivo en los 6.148. Esto junto con los indicadores que manejo de volatilidad en precios, indica una vuelta a la zona de los 5.750, también en corto plazo.

Esto, estaría en consonancia con el objetivo a pocas sesiones del Ibex que sería a a 2 sesiones vista 9136 y 8988.

En Sp como se comentó el viernes, los últimos minutos se vio clara una jugada de saltar stop de cortos con un movimiento violento superando los máximos del día, para volver al punto de partida. (Que se lo pregunten al Sr. Janus).

Por lo tanto objetivo del viernes se mantiene (1264) en cuanto rompa con consistencia los 1280.

El trimestre como tal, lo veo alcista, pero esos 10.700 los veo demasiado lejos, si contamos con la corrección a la baja que debemos tener antes de fin de año.


----------



## rbotic statistics (30 Oct 2011)

FranR dijo:


> Para aportar algo una mención a muy corto del Dax, el cierre del Gap alcista del día 27, que tiene un objetivo en los 6.148. Esto junto con los indicadores que manejo de volatilidad en precios, indica una vuelta a la zona de los 5.750, también en corto plazo.
> 
> Esto, estaría en consonancia con el objetivo a pocas sesiones del Ibex que sería a a 2 sesiones vista 9136 y 8988.
> 
> ...



Que cachondos que sois... la reputación de rbotic da lo mismo...
Yo sólo venía a avisaros que aún estáis a tiempo de pillar 1/2 viaje alcista, aunque ya vine aquí a avisar del viaje entero... al místico 10.700 de diciembre.

S2s


----------



## rbotic statistics (30 Oct 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Bien
> Da un pronostico para mañana
> Yo he dado el mio,el ibex pierde 1,5%



Pues creo que necesitamos una media de 200 puntos/semanales para el 10.700... así que con 40 puntos ya estaríamos... pues un +0,4% estaría bien.

S2s


----------



## FranR (30 Oct 2011)

rbotic statistics dijo:


> *Que cachondos que sois*... la reputación de rbotic da lo mismo...
> Yo sólo venía a avisaros que aún estáis a tiempo de pillar 1/2 viaje alcista, aunque ya vine aquí a avisar del viaje entero... al místico 10.700 de diciembre.
> 
> S2s



Pues si, si algo tiene este hilo es que te hace reir.

Espero que le haya gustado el montaje::::, y agradecerle el interés, pero aprovecharemos para subir el carro después de la semana tan mala que esperamos algunos.ienso:


----------



## J-Z (30 Oct 2011)

Yo preveo los 18.000 en dos, quizás tres semanas.

Esos sí serán místicos eh, porque me lo ha dicho la bruja vagabunda de la esquina al tirar la basura.


----------



## VOTIN (30 Oct 2011)

j-z dijo:


> Yo preveo los 18.000 en dos, quizás tres semanas.
> 
> Esos sí serán místicos eh, porque me lo ha dicho la bruja vagabunda de la esquina al tirar la basura.



Sabemos que usted es el campeon
queda por ver si con la pasta de verdad repite resultados


----------



## rbotic statistics (30 Oct 2011)

j-z dijo:


> Yo preveo los 18.000 en dos, quizás tres semanas.
> 
> Esos sí serán místicos eh, porque me lo ha dicho la bruja vagabunda de la esquina al tirar la basura.



Que tiene que ver lo místico con la falta de respeto a un pobre vagabundo?

S2s


----------



## Silenciosa (30 Oct 2011)

buenas noches.

He vuelto de viaje, voy a leerme el hilo a ver que pronostican ustedes para mañana.


----------



## univac (31 Oct 2011)

Sin entrar en cachondeos amigo Rbotic, aqui la gente respetada, cuando comparte sus previsiones lo suele hacer fundamentandolas en alguna base de conocimiento, sea AT con graficas, sean niveles obtenidos mediante machine learning, sea por fundamentales,...lo que sea. Esta gente es respetada precisamente porque, al margen de equivocarse, cuando comparten algo suelen razonar el porque.

Entienda que usted no respeta esta norma no escrita del hilo, viene, hace su pronostico y no dice porque o como. Porque debemos creerle? tanto le cuesta compartir sus herramientas de trabajo que le llevan a esas conclusiones? Le parece extraño que le tilden de profeta cuando usted mismo añade vocablos poco serios (i.e. "mistico") a sus previsiones?

Aqui todas las aportaciones son bienvenidas, si nos hacen aprender algo mas de este mundillo (via acierto o via error). Yo con usted no aprendo nada, pero no dejo de darle una oportunidad si algun dia se decide a razonar sus pronosticos.


----------



## ponzi (31 Oct 2011)

Señores buenas noches:
Hoy caminando por las calles de Madrid me ha parecido curioso que rápido han liberalizado los horarios de los comercios. Un domingo por la noche sin ser primer domingo de mes y estaba todo abierto.
Habrá mucha crisis y 5 millones de parados pero yo no pare de ver gente gastando sin parar. Bueno dejo de enrollarme , fue un gustazo entrar en la casa del libro por la noche la verdad. Al final después de leer a trozos la versión original de 1940 de security analysis que guardo como oro en paño, me he lanzado a comprarme la última versión en español y la verdad aunque acabo de empezar he de decir que es un gustazo de leer.La recomiendo 
Pd: Veremos mañana como se da el mercado, yo me quedado en liquidez. Iberdrola no creo que te hagas rico pero una compañía con ese margen bruto, margen entre beneficio neto e ingresos como tiene así como el incremento que tiene en las reservas la verdad dudo mucho que su negocio quiebre o cambie mucho de aquí a 5 o 10 años.


----------



## FranR (31 Oct 2011)

Alguien sabe lo que está pasando ahora mismo con el Eur/Dol y el Oro....????


----------



## FranR (31 Oct 2011)

Actualizo, porque la tercera vela del oro ha dejado amandrilado a mas de uno...


----------



## wolfy (31 Oct 2011)

FranR dijo:


> Alguien sabe lo que está pasando ahora mismo con el Eur/Dol y el Oro....????



Es culpa del Chavez. :XX:

El Seguro de transporte de oro a Venezuela está segun el Spot del Dia. Como se van a Caer (o perder por tierras USanas) los Aviones. Tumban el Precio para que los Seguros tengan que pagar menos Papelitos de Colores por el "Horo" confiscado por los "Usanos" por el bien de la Humanidad.

Ps. ....y a esta hora sigue desplomandose.


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (31 Oct 2011)

Madre mía como lleguemos en Diciembre a los 10.700 lo que me voy a descohonar
:XX::XX::XX:


----------



## MateAmargo (31 Oct 2011)

FranR dijo:


> Alguien sabe lo que está pasando ahora mismo con el Eur/Dol y el Oro....????





Yen Drops on Intervention; Aussie Weakens - Bloomberg


----------



## vyk (31 Oct 2011)

MateAmargo dijo:


> Yen Drops on Intervention; Aussie Weakens - Bloomberg



Ahí tenéis la explicación. Con estas intervenciones...es imposible...

Supongo que hoy toca rojo.


----------



## Misterio (31 Oct 2011)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Madre mía como lleguemos en Diciembre a los 10.700 lo que me voy a descohonar
> :XX::XX::XX:



Algún día se llegará sea en Diciembre o no y entonces le tendrás aquí no te preocupes.

ATENCIÓN: comienza el definitivo Junio de 2010 - Foros de Bolsa: Foro de DIAS DE BOLSA

Esto es cuando pronosticaba que ya llegaban inminentemente los 7.700 en Junio............. de 2010.

Y paso ya de dar bola al doble de zpreincidente.


----------



## Janus (31 Oct 2011)

Cierre de los dos cortos en SP, 14 pipos a favor.
Me queda un corto DAX que voy a tratar de estrujar un poquito más para salirme del todo (salvo scalps).


----------



## rbotic statistics (31 Oct 2011)

Misterio dijo:


> Algún día se llegará sea en Diciembre o no y entonces le tendrás aquí no te preocupes.
> 
> ATENCIÓN: comienza el definitivo Junio de 2010 - Foros de Bolsa: Foro de DIAS DE BOLSA
> 
> ...



Cierto, tras un increible acierto en el MEGRO MAYO de 2010
ATENCIÓN: el lunes comienza el negro mayo de 2010 - Foros de Bolsa: Foro de DIAS DE BOLSA

Que revolucionó ese Foro, consiguiendo record de visitas a ese post ... la idea es que debíamos proseguir las caídas en Junio de 2010 para alcanzar el místico 7.700 e iniciar ahí una verdadera recuperación.... Junio empezó bajista, pero simplemente llegamos a un 8.600... así que lo que pasó de ahí en adelante, demasiado tiempo, es que la visita al místico 7.700 quedó pendiente...

Ahora a posteriori podemos ver dónde quedan en el gráfico los dos objetivos bajistas que ha pronosticado rbotic a lo largo de todos estos años, algunos pronosticados con demasiada antelación... el primero el místico 6.800 y el segundo el místico 7.700, aparecen en vuestros gráficos del IBEX de largo plazo?

S2s


----------



## Janus (31 Oct 2011)

DAX, campana de arranque y velote rojo en charts de minutos.
Today, "guano" is in front of you, as we said.


----------



## pollastre (31 Oct 2011)

Janus dijo:


> DAX, campana de arranque y velote rojo en charts de minutos.
> Today, "guano" is in front of you, as we said.



Yo tendría un poco de ojete-calor.... por dos razones: una, estamos en el mismo centro del canal intradiario, así que cualquier dirección pueden tomar ahora mismo... estamos equidistantes en este momento.

Y dos, el control de tracción marca dificultades del precio para bajar; quiere, pero no puede. Mucho soporte comprador. No puedo decir ahora mismo si aguantará o no, pero sí parece claro que la dirección del día aún no está definida.


----------



## Janus (31 Oct 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Yo tendría un poco de ojete-calor.... por dos razones: una, estamos en el mismo centro del canal intradiario, así que cualquier dirección pueden tomar ahora mismo... estamos equidistantes en este momento.
> 
> Y dos, el control de tracción marca dificultades del precio para bajar; quiere, pero no puede. Mucho soporte comprador. No puedo decir ahora mismo si aguantará o no, pero sí parece claro que la dirección del día aún no está definida.



Se juega bastante en la cota de los 630X que es donde también ha marcado máximos en la preapertura. Acaba de llegar por ahí y ha retrocedido algo. Podrían ser los máximos del día o cambiar el panorama si los recupera. A los usanos los veo con más vigencia en cuanto a la corrección (a mí me saltó de madrugada el stop profit).


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (31 Oct 2011)

.
GRAN idea la del control de tracción.

Espero que haya disfrutado Vd. del fin de semana y venga con energías renovadas.


----------



## pollastre (31 Oct 2011)

Aquí está el problema que yo veo, en esta divergencia inicial del TC:





Si no consiguen vencer el soporte comprador en 6K3 en los próximos minutos, saldremos disparados hacia arriba (SP +30 pips).

El problema es si consiguen vencer la barrera de contención... entonces el tirón a la baja será muy violento, buscando barrer los stops de todos los compradores que hasta ahora han estado aguantando el precio.

Por desgracia, esto último sólo se puede ver a tiempo estrictamente real y no despegando los ojos de las pantallas....


----------



## Janus (31 Oct 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Aquí está el problema que yo veo, en esta divergencia inicial del TC:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No pudo con los 6306 donde formó un doble techo intradía, 20 pipos tuve la fortuna de sacarle.


----------



## sirpask (31 Oct 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Aquí está el problema que yo veo, en esta divergencia inicial del TC:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




¿El traction ese es el volumen? y si está en rojo... ¿Son ventas?


----------



## pollastre (31 Oct 2011)

sirpask dijo:


> ¿El traction ese es el volumen? y si está en rojo... ¿Son ventas?




No, no es nada de eso... no sé decirle ahora si fue el Jueves o el Viernes pasado... pero uno de esos dos días, puse varios posts explicando grosso modo la interpretación del TC. Eche un vistazo rápido y verá varias explicaciones sobre el trasto éste.


----------



## Janus (31 Oct 2011)

Si el SP rompiera los 1272, el DAX pegaría otro tirón bueno para abajo porque parece que hoy tiene un factor de escala al movimiento mayor que otras series. No osbtante todavía no es muy fiable. Está en un pequeño canal bajista en series de minuto y si lo rompe por arriba puede ser un buena señal ... con precaución por los máximos intradía está ahí pegados.


----------



## atman (31 Oct 2011)

Adiós DAX adiós...


----------



## pipoapipo (31 Oct 2011)

oro y eur/usd rojos con ganas, como dice janus, todo depende de si los gusanos ayudan pero parece q la mañana sera rojita


----------



## univac (31 Oct 2011)

Gamesa -7,2% ya tan pronto? que ha pasado?


----------



## Seren (31 Oct 2011)

Ya está Japón interviniendo y debilitando su moneda, lo único que faltaba...
Ya en Europa casi en quiebra somos los únicos idiotas, la cruz que le ha caido a España con el BCE.


----------



## atman (31 Oct 2011)

univac dijo:


> Gamesa -7,2% ya tan pronto? que ha pasado?



Profit warning de Vestas, su competencia Danesa.


----------



## Janus (31 Oct 2011)

atman dijo:


> Adiós DAX adiós...



Precaución, los movimientos están siendo pequeños y típicos de la primera hora tras la apertura. La consistencia del movimiento pasa por romper los mínimos del día y sobre todo que el SP no lo estropee. Ya se han podido hacer dos trades buenos con cierta fiabilidad de éxito. No sea que se vayan a perder por exceso de autoconfianza.

Yo bajo el stop del corto en DAX para dejarlo en los máximos del día (6306) con lo que en el peor caso me aseguro +40 pipos (lo llevaba abierto desde la pasada semana). Si se dá bien, podría sacársele 100 pipos. Vamos a verlo.


----------



## sirpask (31 Oct 2011)

Gamesa K.O
Gamesa se hunde tras el 'profit warning' de Vestas - Cotizalia.com

Duro golpe para la industria de molinillos que daba muchos puestos de trabajo en la zona Soriana del Moncayo. :/


----------



## atman (31 Oct 2011)

AUnque las velas que hace el SP no salen en los libros... el patrón que lleva haciendo... me huele de lejos. Sí, puede estroperarse todo pero...


----------



## Janus (31 Oct 2011)

Seren dijo:


> Ya está Japón interviniendo y debilitando su moneda, lo único que faltaba...
> Ya en Europa casi en quiebra somos los únicos idiotas, la cruz que le ha caido a España con el BCE.



Aunque la política monetaria y sus noticias afectan principalmente en el corto plazo (ruido que va dando forma a las velas por interpretación interesada de los leoncios), note que lo de Europa es una verguenza. Tanto mensaje de catastrofismo para al final idear un plan en el que nadie tiene que capitalizarse yendo con fuerza a buscar el dinero a los mercados. Que los bancos alemanes y franceses tengan que dotarse de tan poco capital adicional, ES DE TRACA. El problema de europa es que cada pais mira por sus intereses particulares de CORTO PLAZO.
Dicho esto, las series en las cotizaciones, no crea que tienen mucho que ver ya que todo terminará por volver a su cauce.


----------



## Janus (31 Oct 2011)

Atentos al DAX, se podría estar sentando la base para darse una vuelta en minutos con target de 15 pipos. Hay que esperar a la confirmación por lo que el dedo en el gatillo pero con buen pulso.


----------



## Janus (31 Oct 2011)

DAX, ya están otros 15 pipos en el bolsillo.
Ahora ya no hay mucha referencia salvo que se marche a testear los máximos intradía o vuelva al canal bajista.


----------



## Janus (31 Oct 2011)

DAX: largo en 75 con SL+6 y SP+15.


----------



## Janus (31 Oct 2011)

Subo SL al punto de entrada. Ahora a esperar a ganar entre 0 y 15 pipos.


----------



## Janus (31 Oct 2011)

Cierro con 10 pipos, no vamos a ser avariciosos.


----------



## sirpask (31 Oct 2011)

Ahora mismo todo el mundo mirando el DAX con el boton de vender a medio apretar XD, ami me sale que está todo .. rojo rojo con mucha sobreventa


----------



## atman (31 Oct 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Cierro con 10 pipos, no vamos a ser avariciosos.



:Aplauso::Aplauso:

Yo de mayor quiero ser como usteq.


----------



## Janus (31 Oct 2011)

DAX, cierro cortos que venían de la semana pasada (paso de mantener el SL en 6306). Cierre con 60 pipos. Día grande, gracias también al cierre de madrugada de dos grandes en SP ----> 5 cifras de ganancia.

Ahora a vigilar con menos presión.


----------



## Janus (31 Oct 2011)

Hostia el largo abierto en 75 con objetivo de +15 pipos lo ha clavado porque ha subido hasta 90 y ahí se ha dado la vuelta. Me salí en 85 pero estaba clavado


----------



## Janus (31 Oct 2011)

Joder, no hay quien descanse aquí. Atentos al SP que está rondando los 72. Perderlo, sería probablemente darse un buen garbeo a la baja (la menos podrían ser 8 pipos, en el SP es mucho dinero si se tiran grandes).


----------



## sirpask (31 Oct 2011)

Jodo Janus que facil compras y vendes..pareces un broker de pelicula jaja


----------



## Silenciosa (31 Oct 2011)

En Intereconomía radio le han dicho a un oyente que ahora es buen momento para comprar Telefonica porque pagan el dividendo en una semana...

Me he quedado loca......¿qué consejo es que entres al precio que está ahora mismo?

Eso ni a una gacelilla nivel 1 como yo le cuadra.


----------



## atman (31 Oct 2011)

La verdad es que si llegamos a los 1264 a esta hora... me descolocaría un poco... yo lo esperaba más cerca de la apertura... ya saben...


----------



## Janus (31 Oct 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> En Intereconomía radio le han dicho a un oyente que ahora es buen momento para comprar Telefonica porque pagan el dividendo en una semana...
> 
> Me he quedado loca......¿qué consejo es que entres al precio que está ahora mismo?
> 
> Eso ni a una gacelilla nivel 1 como yo le cuadra.



Yo no te puedo ayudar. Es la única serie en la que el subconsciente me puede a la técnica. Es un valor que aborrezco porque conozco la empresa y creo que a largo está muerta. No tiene modelo de negocio más allá de la red (que se está comoditizando y tiene la amenaza de que otros --ej. Google-- están empezando a desplegar red en Kansas y con intenciones en Alemania). No son capaces de posicionarse en el mundo de los servicios (TSOL ha sido un fracaso) ni en lo que se denominan "negocios en red". Por mucho que hayan creado Telefónica Digital, la han cagado poniendo al frente a un financiero (M. Key que es un crack pero en lo suyo).
Avanza inexorablemente a convertirse en un utilitie que a difererencia de Iberdrola, tiene el problema que los precios regulados van hacia abajo. Es cuestión de dos años que los precios por interconexión prácticamente desaparezcan.
En el mundo móvil, ya están apareciendo experiencias de contratación SIN tarifa de establecimiento de llamada. Eso es el 20% de sus ingresos en móvil que van directamente al OITBA.
En fin, la grandeur española no va a estar ahí.

P.D: La única buena decisión reciente, y no muy conocida, es que Giperez (CEO España) va a prescindir de los servicios de Mckinsey. Quizá porque se haya dado cuenta que la cuenta de resultados ya no puede arreglarse a base de ahorrar en las operaciones (apretar a proveedores) ni en dejar de invertir en red. Se deberían fijar en las empresas que buscan tener un margen excelso sobre la aportación de valor más que en "apretar" solo en costes. Éstos todavía no se han dado cuenta que ya no son empresa estatal y que están en libre competencia con empresas de más y mejor talento ...


----------



## Janus (31 Oct 2011)

DAX, aunque no parezca evidente, salvo que el SP rompa los 72 .... podría estar forman una vuelta al alza a través de un rectángulo que comienza a vislumbrarse en la serie de minutos. Solo perder os 6260 lo anularía y seguiría el lema de "today, guano is in front of you, as we said".


----------



## Janus (31 Oct 2011)

DAX, largo en 61 con SL+6 y SL+15.


----------



## Janus (31 Oct 2011)

Me salgo dejando 2 pipos, que no tiene buena pinta tras la última vela.


----------



## Janus (31 Oct 2011)

SP ya está por debajo de 1272 tímidamente. Suele funcionar bastante bien que si el SP abre bajando sobre el 1,5% o más, la sesion acaba bastante más abajo.


----------



## Janus (31 Oct 2011)

Quien quiera emociones fuertes, ahí tiene Prisa como oportunidad de corto. Rompe hacia abajo con volumen (es una acción fiable cuando mira hacia abajo) y objetivo en 70 al menos.


----------



## Seren (31 Oct 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> En Intereconomía radio le han dicho a un oyente que ahora es buen momento para comprar Telefonica porque pagan el dividendo en una semana...
> 
> Me he quedado loca......¿qué consejo es que entres al precio que está ahora mismo?
> 
> Eso ni a una gacelilla nivel 1 como yo le cuadra.



La tendencia es alcista en los 2 últimos meses, si no se rompe en 15,35 puede ser buen momento para entrar y cobrar el jugoso dividendo.


----------



## VOTIN (31 Oct 2011)

Bueno
Parece que sale algo de lo que hable anoche,esta ahora el ibex a -1,3
aunque reconozco que solamente segui las indicaciones de janus para mirar la bolsa judia
¿Cuanto llevas ya ganado Janus?


----------



## Silenciosa (31 Oct 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Yo no te puedo ayudar. Es la única serie en la que el subconsciente me puede a la técnica. Es un valor que aborrezco porque conozco la empresa y creo que a largo está muerta. No tiene modelo de negocio más allá de la red (que se está comoditizando y tiene la amenaza de que otros --ej. Google-- están empezando a desplegar red en Kansas y con intenciones en Alemania). No son capaces de posicionarse en el mundo de los servicios (TSOL ha sido un fracaso) ni en lo que se denominan "negocios en red". Por mucho que hayan creado Telefónica Digital, la han cagado poniendo al frente a un financiero (M. Key que es un crack pero en lo suyo).
> Avanza inexorablemente a convertirse en un utilitie que a difererencia de Iberdrola, tiene el problema que los precios regulados van hacia abajo. Es cuestión de dos años que los precios por interconexión prácticamente desaparezcan.
> En el mundo móvil, ya están apareciendo experiencias de contratación SIN tarifa de establecimiento de llamada. Eso es el 20% de sus ingresos en móvil que van directamente al OITBA.
> En fin, la grandeur española no va a estar ahí.
> ...



No si no quiero comprar, pero me ha asustado que un "profesional" diga que se compre aunque esté el precio alto porque van a repartir dividendo.

Es como si no tuviese en cuenta que luego eso se va a descontar.

No se, me ha sorprendido.


----------



## VOTIN (31 Oct 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> No si no quiero comprar, pero me ha asustado que un "profesional" diga que se compre aunque esté el precio alto porque van a repartir dividendo.
> 
> Es como si no tuviese en cuenta que luego eso se va a descontar.
> 
> No se, me ha sorprendido.



Mejor tengamos la pasta fuera de la bolsa durante algunos dias
aqui hasta ahora el que mas acierta es janus


----------



## Janus (31 Oct 2011)

Más opciones que pueden vislumbrase si es que terminan por darse.

La banca podría corregir si vienen unos días de correción general. En teoría hoy es cuando pierde vigencia la prohibición de cortos sobre la banca europea. De ser así, la lorete con Societe Generale que es un valor a seguir porque por mucho que ha subido, no ha dado señal de compra al respecto de la figura de vuelta que venía desarrollando. Si la rompe, pues largo en el último vagón del tren por si hay que apearse sin riesgo de que el resto del vagones nos atropellen.

Otra opción, más a esperar, es que las cíclicas usanas (mineras etc...) están absolutamente descocadas. Quiza es porque los riesgos de recesión allí han remitido ... pero como se confirmen, se van a dar una hostia de espanto. Se podría hacer mucho dinero en cuestión de semanas. Está por ver.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (31 Oct 2011)

Votin, bien visto ayer.


----------



## Silenciosa (31 Oct 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Mejor tengamos la pasta fuera de la bolsa durante algunos dias
> aqui hasta ahora el que mas acierta es janus



Yo estoy fuera porque no entiendo bien en que situación estamos...mientra sea así el dinero quietecito.


----------



## Estilicón (31 Oct 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Yo no te puedo ayudar. Es la única serie en la que el subconsciente me puede a la técnica. Es un valor que aborrezco porque conozco la empresa y creo que a largo está muerta. No tiene modelo de negocio más allá de la red (que se está comoditizando y tiene la amenaza de que otros --ej. Google-- están empezando a desplegar red en Kansas y con intenciones en Alemania). No son capaces de posicionarse en el mundo de los servicios (TSOL ha sido un fracaso) ni en lo que se denominan "negocios en red". Por mucho que hayan creado Telefónica Digital, la han cagado poniendo al frente a un financiero (M. Key que es un crack pero en lo suyo).
> Avanza inexorablemente a convertirse en un utilitie que a difererencia de Iberdrola, tiene el problema que los precios regulados van hacia abajo. Es cuestión de dos años que los precios por interconexión prácticamente desaparezcan.
> En el mundo móvil, ya están apareciendo experiencias de contratación SIN tarifa de establecimiento de llamada. Eso es el 20% de sus ingresos en móvil que van directamente al OITBA.
> En fin, la grandeur española no va a estar ahí.
> ...



Telefónica en bolsa suele tener un comportamiento bastante noble. Basta ver como hoy ha empezado una caída libre y se ha parado en los 15,50, antigua resistencia que ahora es soporte. No da grandes sustos y es bastante noble.

Como empresa es bastante mierda. Y lo digo porque también la conocí por dentro.


----------



## Janus (31 Oct 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> No si no quiero comprar, pero me ha asustado que un "profesional" diga que se compre aunque esté el precio alto porque van a repartir dividendo.
> 
> Es como si no tuviese en cuenta que luego eso se va a descontar.
> 
> No se, me ha sorprendido.



Piense que el dividendo se descuenta (y además tributa por encima del rendimiento de capital por inversión). La teoría dice, lo cual tampoco es definitivo, que ante la captación de dividendo los inversores acumulan y que pasado el dividendo venden para buscar otras oportunidades. Esto es así porque los grandes fondos materializan parte de la inversión (en carteras de largo plazo) sin tener que salirse. Pero muchos otros, los más inquietos, se suben al carro de las compras de posicionamiento de los grandes para después deshacer con las plusvalías de esa "carrera" más que por el dividendo (que inexorablemente es descontado el día de su devengo).


----------



## VOTIN (31 Oct 2011)

Atencion IBEX en -1.66,momento critico
o se recupera o se va a la mierda


----------



## Janus (31 Oct 2011)

Se echa de menos al Sr BertoK. Se ha levantado ya de la cama?.

Venga hombre, ahora que ha cambiado el avatar y estamos en "guano's day" .... no puede dejar de aparecer para darle un toque "guay" al foro.

Lo de Fran200 ya es otro cantar. Solo aparece cuando ésto se va para arriba. Viendo la foto de hoy, es entendible que esté dedicándose a otros menesteres. Anyway, una pasadita y un buen consejo, sería todo un detallazo.


----------



## VOTIN (31 Oct 2011)

Atencion
SAN en 6,23,todo el IBEX rojo en -1,72%
si el SAN se hunde por debajo de 6% TODO EL GACELIO QUE COMPRO EL jueve-vier sera SODOMIZADO


----------



## Janus (31 Oct 2011)

Al respecto de Prisa, decir que la empresa está muy jodido y tiene mucho que purgar. Pero a largo plazo (y no estoy diciendo que haya que entrar ahora, ni mucho menos ... más bien al contrario), será una auténtica estrella en ganancias.
Tiene de largo la mejor ejecutivo español de corte financiero (Abril Martorel). Si no abandona el barco (sería señal de liquidación) + se produce señal de vuelta = tremenda oportunidad.


----------



## VOTIN (31 Oct 2011)

Gamesa la campeona del guano day de hoy
1º en el ranking con -7,64
compren señores que me las quitan de las manos!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sirpask (31 Oct 2011)

Solo perder os 6260 lo anularía y seguiría el lema de "today, guano is in front of you, as we said". Pues los ha perdido un ratin jeje hasta 56 veo en la pantalla


----------



## VOTIN (31 Oct 2011)

Vaya dia de festin para los leoncios !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
anda que el leon que vendio el viernes 358 millones de acciones del SAN ,hoy se esta poniendo morado::


----------



## Mr. Brightside (31 Oct 2011)

Al final era en octubre.


----------



## sirpask (31 Oct 2011)

¿Janus ves el 6200 hoy en el dax?


----------



## Silenciosa (31 Oct 2011)

A ver si es que los Leoncios son burbujistas.

Es que parece que están empeñados en que sea en Octubre jajja

PD: Yo que venía hoy a currar en plan tranqui y se ha vuelto loco todo el mundo


----------



## Estilicón (31 Oct 2011)

No me lo puedo creer. Tengo una orden de entrada que se me ha quedado ya 2 veces colgada por 1 milésima. Es llegar ahí y rebota. Cancelo y a tomar por culo.

Que puta mala folla. Con la mala suerte que tengo a esto últimamente será mejor que deje de mirar el mercado unos días y me vaya de copas. Si el refrán es cierto hoy me se tienen que tirar al cuello decenas de mujeres .


----------



## Janus (31 Oct 2011)

sirpask dijo:


> ¿Janus ves el 6200 hoy en el dax?



Para hoy no lo sé porque manda el SP y no termina de romper claramente los 72.

En cualquier caso, veo probables los 6000-100 en los próximos días, con el debido stop.

Si los índices fueran a tirar hacia arriba, de momento probable porque las figuras de vuelta ahí están, creo que los leoncios tienen que "quitarle evidencia a ese movimiento". Para ello, su jugada podría ser meternos en una corrección que acojone para que la gacelada y tiburoncillos liquiden sus activos con el miedo de "me salgo no vaya a ser que pase de ganar a peder, ya tendría cojones". Recogerían todo ese papel sin subir los precios.
De todos modos, mucha prudencia porque estos señores son capaces de dejarlo todo en una fuga falsa. Estrategias más extrañas ya hemos vivido.
Suerte ahí afuera pero tengan cuidado hoy ya que el día ya tendría que haberse hecho. Ahora algunos podrían devolver lo que otros han ganado.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (31 Oct 2011)

¿Qué tal veis Enagás? He visto recomendaciones de compra...

Por otra parte, ¿qué valores veis especialmente bajistas en el IbeX?


----------



## Silenciosa (31 Oct 2011)

Estilicón dijo:


> No me lo puedo creer. Tengo una orden de entrada que se me ha quedado ya 2 veces colgada por 1 milésima. Es llegar ahí y rebota. Cancelo y a tomar por culo.
> 
> Que puta mala folla. Con la mala suerte que tengo a esto últimamente será mejor que deje de mirar el mercado unos días y me vaya de copas. Si el refrán es cierto *hoy me se tienen que tirar al cuello decenas de mujeres* .



Hazte una camiseta con tu avatar....y esto te lo garantizo yo 100%.

Diosssssssssssss es que me encanta¡¡


----------



## ponzi (31 Oct 2011)

http://www.cnmv.es/AUDITA/2010/13179.pdf

Curioso otra empresa autopropulsada por el crédito y auditada por deloitte.
Estoy leyendome el informe y de verdad es ingeniería financiera y de la buena . madre mía la deuda que tienen, en serio ¿alguien cree de verdad que pueden pagarlo?El crédito sindicado vence en 2013 y a la cabeza el HSBC.

PROMOTORA DE INFORMACIONES-A (PRS:Continuous): Stock Quote & Company Profile - BusinessWeek


----------



## Janus (31 Oct 2011)

Estilicón dijo:


> No me lo puedo creer. Tengo una orden de entrada que se me ha quedado ya 2 veces colgada por 1 milésima. Es llegar ahí y rebota. Cancelo y a tomar por culo.
> 
> Que puta mala folla. Con la mala suerte que tengo a esto últimamente será mejor que deje de mirar el mercado unos días y me vaya de copas. Si el refrán es cierto hoy me se tienen que tirar al cuello decenas de mujeres .



Pues aproveche el día!!!!, nosotros le cuidaremos el mercado para cuando vuelva "aliviado". Ahora bien, es como la bolsa, el secreto está en saber elegir, cuándo meter y cuándo sacar


----------



## Janus (31 Oct 2011)

ponzi dijo:


> http://www.cnmv.es/AUDITA/2010/13179.pdf
> 
> Curioso otra empresa autopropulsada por el crédito y auditada por deloitte.
> Estoy leyendome el informe y de verdad es ingeniería financiera y de la buena . madre mía la deuda que tienen, en serio ¿alguien cree de verdad que pueden pagarlo?El crédito sindicado vence en 2013 y a la cabeza el HSBC.
> ...



Lo refinanciarán y llegado el caso no les quedará más cojones que vender la joya de la corona (Santillana, una máquina de ganar dinero y con margen sobre ebitda muy alto). Conozco bastante gente ahí adentro (en la parte de negocios digitales) y están bastante animados e ilusionados desde que llegaron los americanos. Han traido un montón de ideas y ganas que contagian. No obstante, aún queda por purgar las cagadas de los Polanco y Cebrianes de turno. El tiempo irá consolidando el cambio de modelo y negocio.
Están intentando meterse en nuevos modelos de generación de ingresos (de algo margen) en los contenidos digitales educativos aprovechando el tirón de los emergentes latinoamericanos (donde su presencia es excepcional en capilaridad y diferenciación respecto a la competencia).

Aunque desde afuera parecen muy jodidos, desde dentro sorprende bastante que están invirtiendo mucha pasta en el lanzamiento de nuevos modelos (hay algún ppto vigente de 90 M). Es decir, van a morir con las botas puestas. Si quiebran será porque han fallado en las nuevas inversiones ... no porque se han ahogado por inanición.


----------



## sirpask (31 Oct 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> ¿Qué tal veis Enagás? He visto recomendaciones de compra...
> 
> Por otra parte, ¿qué valores veis especialmente bajistas en el IbeX?



La CMT rebaja drásticamente el coste del servicio universal de Telefónica - CincoDías.com


----------



## Janus (31 Oct 2011)

Señores, la vuelta del DAX podría estar formándose. Muy atentos a posible doble suelo ... que podría tener sentido si el SP comienza a subir algo ante su incompetencia, by the momment, al respecto de romper los 72 hacia abajo.

Cargamos el barrillete por si hay que lanzar una ráfaga ... En la serie de 15 minutos hay envolvente pero podría deshacerse ya que quedan 12 minutos para que se cierre la vela.

Habría que esperar a la fuga (por arriba o por abajo) del rectángulo en series de minuto ya que tiene una amplitud de 18 pipos y para tradear no me parece muy fiable.


----------



## patilltoes (31 Oct 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> ¿Qué tal veis Enagás? He visto recomendaciones de compra...
> 
> Por otra parte, ¿qué valores veis especialmente bajistas en el IbeX?



A larguisimo plazo es de lo mejor del IBEX, a corto ni idea.


----------



## sirpask (31 Oct 2011)

Hay mucha venta hoy en el DAX...esto perfora el 240..


----------



## ponzi (31 Oct 2011)

ENAGAS SA (ENG:Continuous): Stock Quote & Company Profile - BusinessWeek

Cotiza 2 veces su valor en libros y 3,3 veces respecto a sus ventas

Ostras alguien e puede explicar esto:

TOTAL REVENUES	1,803.2	1,223.0	896.3	1,000.4	
Cost of Goods Sold	1,011.1	396.6	27.3	31.1


----------



## Janus (31 Oct 2011)

DAX, largo en 46,5. SL +4 y SP +12

Cierre en 51,5. Ganancia de 5 pipos porque me "cagado". Voy a pensar un rato porque llevar un magnífico día me está condicionando.

Edito: Joder, efectivamente habían ahí 12 pipos de ganancia potencial y yo me he quedado con 5 que ni siquiera con dos grandes han dado una cantidad relevante.


----------



## Claca (31 Oct 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> ¿Qué tal veis Enagás? He visto recomendaciones de compra...
> 
> Por otra parte, ¿qué valores veis especialmente bajistas en el IbeX?



Buenos días a todos,

ENG no ha podido con la resistencia que dejaría una figura de vuelta:







Aguanta dentro del canal, y de hecho hasta la línea que marco como soporte tiene margen de maniobra suficiente como para volver arriba tras recortar. 

Los 14,015 serían el punto de soporte más importante a corto plazo.


----------



## ponzi (31 Oct 2011)

que se me ha quedado el mensaje a medias...

Alguien puede explicarme como han conseguido en dos años que su margen bruto pase del 65% al 96%..¿No tienen personal contratado o es que les pagan poquísimo? 

Tienen unos ratios que no estan mal, Ahora tienen un 250% de deuda sobre el activo.
Voy a mirarme el informe anual

http://www.cnmv.es/AUDITA/2010/12499.pdf


----------



## Janus (31 Oct 2011)

ponzi dijo:


> que se me ha quedado el mensaje a medias...
> 
> Alguien puede explicarme como han conseguido en dos años que su margen bruto pase del 65% al 96%..¿No tienen personal contratado o es que les pagan poquísimo?
> 
> ...



La verdad es que no conozco sus cuentas pero mucho margen bruto me parece. Solamente los negocios concesionales lo aportan. Estos podrían hacerlo así, invierten un huevo en la infraestructura y después lo recuperan vía fee por uso a precio acordado. Es cuestión de músculo financiero y predecibilidad del negocio vía acuerdos de largo plazo.


----------



## sirpask (31 Oct 2011)

Janus tu doble suelo en 240 formado


----------



## Janus (31 Oct 2011)

sirpask dijo:


> Janus tu doble suelo en 240 formado



Ahora corrige hacia los 50. Si se para ahí y rebota, tendremos la figura de vuelta confirmada. Voy a lanzar una operación "largo" si marca en 48 con SL +6y SP +20.
De momento, el SP dormido sin romper hacia abajo los 72.


----------



## faraico (31 Oct 2011)

Qué bien visto ese doble suelo Janus, estás hoy que te sales...

A partir de ahí a ponerse largo, con su stop y su canesú y a ver qué pasa.

Yo vendí el otro día SAN a 6,40....me queda algún paquete a 7,20 y 7,75 que voy a dejar ahí ya que me hace ilusión ir a la Junta, me plantearía alguna entrada si acaso a 5,50...ya que creo que esto se va a la mierda de aquí a un tiempo cercano (6 o 7 meses).


----------



## Janus (31 Oct 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Ahora corrige hacia los 50. Si se para ahí y rebota, tendremos la figura de vuelta confirmada. Voy a lanzar una operación "largo" si marca en 48 con SL +6y SP +20.
> De momento, el SP dormido sin romper hacia abajo los 72.



Cancelo, no llegó a esa figura. Si ahora llega después del amago alcista en chart de minutos, sería mala señal.

A seguir en la tarea.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (31 Oct 2011)

ponzi dijo:


> http://www.cnmv.es/AUDITA/2010/13179.pdf
> 
> Curioso otra empresa autopropulsada por el crédito y auditada por deloitte.
> Estoy leyendome el informe y de verdad es ingeniería financiera y de la buena . madre mía la deuda que tienen, en serio ¿alguien cree de verdad que pueden pagarlo?El crédito sindicado vence en 2013 y a la cabeza el HSBC.
> ...



Impresionante fondo de maniobra negativo.

No devuelve esa deuda en su vida. ¡3.135.122.000 euros de deuda a largo plazo, generando por prestación de servicios sólo unos 30.000.000 al año!...


----------



## Janus (31 Oct 2011)

faraico dijo:


> Qué bien visto ese doble suelo Janus, estás hoy que te sales...
> 
> A partir de ahí a ponerse largo, con su stop y su canesú y a ver qué pasa.
> 
> Yo vendí el otro día SAN a 6,40....me queda algún paquete a 7,20 y 7,75 que voy a dejar ahí ya que me hace ilusión ir a la Junta, me plantearía alguna entrada si acaso a 5,50...ya que creo que esto se va a la mierda de aquí a un tiempo cercano (6 o 7 meses).



Ojalá arregle esa situación (no vuelva a piramidar por Dios). También se lo digo egoístamente porque querría decir que hay una medio plazo alcista en la bolsa ... que es donde mejor se puede ganar.
Suerte ... y por Dios, no vuelva a piramidar porque no hará más que sufrir y perderse tendencias posteriores.


----------



## sirpask (31 Oct 2011)

Ese 48 era caballo ganador en el DAx.., pero no estamos para arriesgar eso tambien es verdad..


----------



## Janus (31 Oct 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Impresionante fondo de maniobra negativo.
> 
> No devuelve esa deuda en su vida. ¡3.135.122.000 euros de deuda a largo plazo, generando por prestación de servicios sólo unos 30.000.000 al año!...



Tiene que liquidar activos por cojones. Tienen dos estrategias:

-Modificar el plazo de la financiación al calor de unos posibles nuevos y mejores ingresos (diversificación hacia nuevos negocios con ebitda > 40%).
-Aligerar deuda vía liquidación de activos. La cantidad de deuda actual es impagable. Lo mismo que cuando la tenían sobre 5 millardos y tuvieron que vender Cuatro etc...

El día que vendan activos en volumen, será posiblemente el día en el que haya que entrar en el valor con visión de largo plazo. Si entre esos activos está Santillana, mal rollo porque perderían el generador de Ebitda de la compañía y sería un toque de corneta "marica el último".


----------



## Janus (31 Oct 2011)

sirpask dijo:


> Ese 48 era caballo ganador en el DAx.., pero no estamos para arriesgar eso tambien es verdad..



No llegó, paró la corrección en 52 y de ahí para arriba. Ahora está en 62 con lo que ya llevaría 10 pipos.

Anyway, no pasa nada y es importante no correr detras de los precios. Hay muchos trenes, tantos como para finalizar atropellado si no se mira bien.

Me tiene bastante vigilante el SP. No rompe los 1272 hacia abajo pero tampoco se separa de ellos hacia arriba. Es como si estuviera esperando a una noticia para justificar el fugarse hacia abajo. Yo lo veo probable pero hasta que no vea "esperanza matemática = 1" no entraré en corto. Hacia arriba lo veo complicado salvo que el chart cambie de tercio.

Seguimos en la tarea.


----------



## patilltoes (31 Oct 2011)

ponzi dijo:


> que se me ha quedado el mensaje a medias...
> 
> Alguien puede explicarme como han conseguido en dos años que su margen bruto pase del 65% al 96%..¿No tienen personal contratado o es que les pagan poquísimo?
> 
> ...



Mirando aqui, me sale (2010):
Activo: 6.829.136
Pasivo: 5.092.891

V. Libros: 7.27€ (2x)

Lo que mas tira para atras es la deuda, muy intensiva en capital y obligada como monopolio de distribucion a hacer a las obras que sean. A pesar de eso no la veo particularmente insolvente.


----------



## Ice Cold Survivor (31 Oct 2011)

Madre mía, como llueve en el Ibex...

¿Creen ustedes que de aquí en adelante (seis meses pongamos) volverá a haber alguna oportunidad interesante para entrar en bolsa?

Me da que se va acabando el tiempo antes del GM (Grandísimo Guano).

Y preferiría que este me pillara con la pasta fuera.

Saludos.


----------



## Janus (31 Oct 2011)

DAX, el chart de 15 minutos sugiere que los 6300 pueden ser factibles. Vuelva de mercado con vela envolvente muy clara. Alguna corrección pudiera haber y la clave de la vigencia del escenario está en no perder los 6251.


----------



## Janus (31 Oct 2011)

Ice Cold Survivor dijo:


> Madre mía, como llueve en el Ibex...
> 
> ¿Creen ustedes que de aquí en adelante (seis meses pongamos) volverá a haber alguna oportunidad interesante para entrar en bolsa?
> 
> ...



Tanto por arriba como por abajo, se puede ganar ya que existe la opción de ir corto.
¿por qué piensa que habrá Grandísimo Guano?. Hay figuras de vuelta que no tienen por qué ser eternas pero de momeno ahí están.


----------



## ponzi (31 Oct 2011)

Janus dijo:


> La verdad es que no conozco sus cuentas pero mucho margen bruto me parece. Solamente los negocios concesionales lo aportan. Estos podrían hacerlo así, invierten un huevo en la infraestructura y después lo recuperan vía fee por uso a precio acordado. Es cuestión de músculo financiero y predecibilidad del negocio vía acuerdos de largo plazo.



Me da que los de businessweek se han equivocado. Por lo que veo mal encaminado no vas, unas pocas pinceladas que he leido en el informe apuntan en la dirección que has comentado antes. que negocio mas enrevesado yo aun no lo he entendido demasiado bien. A ver si me leo poco a poco el informe porque no me ha quedado muy claro

http://www.cnmv.es/AUDITA/2010/12499.pdf

Pd: El gasto de personal asciende a 67 mill y son cerca de 1000 empleados


----------



## Janus (31 Oct 2011)

ponzi dijo:


> Me da que los de businessweek se han equivocado. Por lo que veo mal encaminado no vas, unas pocas pinceladas que he leido en el informe apuntan en la dirección que has comentado antes. que negocio mas enrevesado yo aun no lo he entendido demasiado bien. A ver si me leo poco a poco el informe porque no me ha quedado muy claro
> 
> http://www.cnmv.es/AUDITA/2010/12499.pdf
> 
> Pd: El gasto de personal asciende a 67 mill y son cerca de 1000 empleados



El negocio de nuestras constructoras tiene a ir por esa línea. Concesiones muy intensivas al principio (ej, autopistas, recogida de residuos etc...) y después a recuperar. Similar en el caso de Abengoa con las concesiones de líneas eléctricas e inversión en energía alternativa ....

Ahora bien, el negocio de Enagas es más seguro porque los ingresos futuros son predecibles (y los gastos gestionables). En el caso de las autopistas no es así al menos en la modalidad de free-flow. Ahí está la experiencia de las radiales de Madrid ... en donde el tráfico facturable es varias veces menos que el previsto en el business plan para llegar al break-even. Fallar un tiro de estos, es un negocio muy muy ruinoso. Bien es cierto que acertarlo como le ha pasado a Cintra (Ferrovial) en la ETR canadiense es el polvo del siglo.


----------



## ponzi (31 Oct 2011)

patilltoes dijo:


> Mirando aqui, me sale (2010):
> Activo: 6.829.136
> Pasivo: 5.092.891
> 
> ...



Si a mi en businessweek me salia el mismo valor en libros vamos que está un poco inflada su cotización.
No puedo ver tu link...pero en un Balance...siempre activo tiene que ser igual a pasivo. En el informe que entregaron a la cnmv viene como activo y pasivo a diciembre de 2010--6829 mill. Yo suelo mirar businessweek aun así si tengo ganas miró también los informes de la cnmv que son mas de fiar. Además es información gratis 

http://www.cnmv.es/AUDITA/2010/12499.pdf

Personalmente me fío mas del negocio de Iberdrola porque lo entiendo un poco mejor.


----------



## Janus (31 Oct 2011)

Janus dijo:


> DAX, el chart de 15 minutos sugiere que los 6300 pueden ser factibles. Vuelva de mercado con vela envolvente muy clara. Alguna corrección pudiera haber y la clave de la vigencia del escenario está en no perder los 6251.



Me da verguenza hasta decirlo, otros 11 pipos al bolsillo.


----------



## Janus (31 Oct 2011)

DAX, cuidado con el posible doble techo en 72.


----------



## pollastre (31 Oct 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Me da verguenza hasta decirlo, otros 11 pipos al bolsillo.



Parece que lees bien el price action; con el tiempo yo me he vuelto un poco perezoso y no suelo entrar a eso (es lo que yo llamo a veces "bajar al lodo a bayoneta calada") pero leyéndote a tí recuerdo lo divertido que era (y jodido de llevar bien).

Me animo, me animo....


----------



## patilltoes (31 Oct 2011)

Hombre pasivo y activo no han de ser iguales, la empresa puede ir acumulando patrimonio (fabricas, equipo, lo que sea). En empresas maduras como las del IBEX lo raro seria que no tuviesen patrimonio neto positivo y grande.

Yo la veo bien de precio, con BPAx15=33€ yo la veo bien.


----------



## ponzi (31 Oct 2011)

patilltoes dijo:


> Mirando aqui, me sale (2010):
> Activo: 6.829.136
> Pasivo: 5.092.891
> 
> ...



Anda una pagina como esta era la que yo estaba buscando para pasarme los datos al excel. Ya se porque no coincidía. Porque no era la cifra total de pasivo sino que estaba restado el patrimonio neto. 

Muchas gracias por la página


----------



## atman (31 Oct 2011)

EL SP a prueba en 1274.


----------



## atman (31 Oct 2011)

MF Global. Otro ejemplo de lo que puede pasar si te quedas pillado dentro y te empeñas en NO cerrar hasta que recupere. Su precio ha bajado el 90% en un año...


----------



## Mr. Brightside (31 Oct 2011)

ponzi dijo:


> Anda una pagina como esta era la que yo estaba buscando para pasarme los datos al excel. Ya se porque no coincidía. Porque no era la cifra total de pasivo sino que estaba restado el patrimonio neto.
> 
> Muchas gracias por la página



Ténicamente el Patrimonio Neto no es Pasivo.


----------



## pollastre (31 Oct 2011)

Ahí tienes tu failed double bottom pullback, Janus.... es tan certero, tan de libro, que casi da desconfianza ienso:

Si ofrece una zona de acumulación en 625x durante tres o cuatro velas de 5m y confirma, sería cuestión de meterle largo con todo lo gordo.


edit: y ojo que se refuerza, pues es también pullback del breakout de la trendline bajista que llevamos desde primera hora de la mañana. Pide largos en 6250 a gritos....


edit2: segundo pullback a la trendline. Límite para cancelar figura y esperar : < 6245


----------



## sirpask (31 Oct 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Ahí tienes tu failed double bottom pullback, Janus.... es tan certero, tan de libro, que casi da desconfianza ienso:
> 
> Si ofrece una zona de acumulación en 625x durante tres o cuatro velas de 5m y confirma, sería cuestión de meterle largo con todo lo gordo.
> 
> ...



los pobres mortales vamos a necesitar una piedra Rosetta para entenderos .


----------



## bertok (31 Oct 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Se echa de menos al Sr BertoK. Se ha levantado ya de la cama?.
> 
> Venga hombre, ahora que ha cambiado el avatar y estamos en "guano's day" .... no puede dejar de aparecer para darle un toque "guay" al foro.
> 
> Lo de Fran200 ya es otro cantar. Solo aparece cuando ésto se va para arriba. Viendo la foto de hoy, es entendible que esté dedicándose a otros menesteres. Anyway, una pasadita y un buen consejo, sería todo un detallazo.



Liadillo con el EUR/JPY ::

Si en vez de hacer el tontorrón con los mierda valores de NASDAQ y NYSE que sueles tradear, te dedicaras en exclusiva al DAX te saldría más a cuenta.

Hoy estás leyendo perfectamente lo mismo que los que mueven el tinglado. Aprovecha.


----------



## pollastre (31 Oct 2011)

sirpask dijo:


> los pobres mortales vamos a necesitar una piedra Rosetta para entenderos .




Janus buscaba la confirmación del doble suelo (double bottom) en el Dax, pero el asunto se resiste: el pullback final debería haber parado en la zona de 6250, y haber acumulado ahí durante algunas barras.

En lugar de eso, ha tirado hasta el 6233. Un poco "fuera de órbita" para abonarse al doble suelo. 

Para terminar de estropear las cosas, estamos prácticamente pegados a un relevante inferior (6230) y no demasiado lejos de otro bastante importante (6208). 

En estas condiciones, bueno, cada uno conoce y gestiona sus riesgos, pero yo personalmente no me arriesgo a un largo estando tan cerca de dos relevantes inferiores... que podrían querer visitar. 

Si hubiera parado en el 6250... entonces sí que era de libro.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (31 Oct 2011)

Como bien defini algunos meses el señor maestro es un gran sentimientocontrarista algunos dias. 

Continuo de vacaciones, suerte a todos.


----------



## Janus (31 Oct 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Parece que lees bien el price action; con el tiempo yo me he vuelto un poco perezoso y no suelo entrar a eso (es lo que yo llamo a veces "bajar al lodo a bayoneta calada") pero leyéndote a tí recuerdo lo divertido que era (y jodido de llevar bien).
> 
> Me animo, me animo....



Es uno de esos días en los que por lo que sea, piensas como los que mueven el mercado. Eso sí, estoy enlodado hasta las narices. At the end of the day, me ducharé e iré a por el reward.

Eso sí, no voy a hacer el gilipollas en un par de posiciones para bajar esas cinco cifras.


----------



## Janus (31 Oct 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Ahí tienes tu failed double bottom pullback, Janus.... es tan certero, tan de libro, que casi da desconfianza ienso:
> 
> Si ofrece una zona de acumulación en 625x durante tres o cuatro velas de 5m y confirma, sería cuestión de meterle largo con todo lo gordo.
> 
> ...



Qué perracos anda los leoncios!!!. Va a ser que el sesgo del guanos's day es inquebrantable. Lo que sí ha hecho de libro ha sido perdero los 5X, hacer un retroceso hasta ahí, y desplomarse acto seguido. Ahora mismo parece que se está intentando fugar de los 40.


----------



## sirpask (31 Oct 2011)

Hace un par de horas he dicho de coña aun veremos el Dax en 200.... pues estamos en ello..

EL chulibex aguantando como un campeon jeje, estamos aun en numeros preSubidon del jueves pasao.. se nos ha atragantado un poco el Yen.


----------



## Janus (31 Oct 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Liadillo con el EUR/JPY ::
> 
> Si en vez de hacer el tontorrón con los mierda valores de NASDAQ y NYSE que sueles tradear, te dedicaras en exclusiva al DAX te saldría más a cuenta.
> 
> Hoy estás leyendo perfectamente lo mismo que los que mueven el tinglado. Aprovecha.



Hostia!!! no olvide el deal que canté en Netflix, ha sido la operación del año para mi humilde cartera. Fué mayor que lo que llevo hoy.

P.D: En el euro yen, convendría pensar en que "the day has finished". Creo que ya se movió todo lo que tenía que haberse movido.


----------



## bertok (31 Oct 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Hostia!!! no olvide el deal que canté en Netflix, ha sido la operación del año para mi humilde cartera. Fué mayor que lo que llevo hoy.
> 
> *P.D: En el euro yen, convendría pensar en que "the day has finished". Creo que ya se movió todo lo que tenía que haberse movido.*



Esta noche más.


----------



## Janus (31 Oct 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Janus buscaba la confirmación del doble suelo (double bottom) en el Dax, pero el asunto se resiste: el pullback final debería haber parado en la zona de 6250, y haber acumulado ahí durante algunas barras.
> 
> En lugar de eso, ha tirado hasta el 6233. Un poco "fuera de órbita" para abonarse al doble suelo.
> 
> ...



Y además huele raro. Al perder los 50 (sesgo de debilidad o traición), se dió una buena oportunidad de un corto. Bajo hasta 42 aprox con lo que los cortos no se cerraron porque un SP decente estaría mas abajo. Después lo subieron hasta 52, lo suficiente para barrer aquellos stops que se fijaron en el precio de apertura (bajo el lema "en esta ya no pierdo") y después le dieron hacia abajo con todo lo gordo ... incluso se pasaron de frenada porque no pararon en la cota de los mínimos del día (doble suelo) en 32/33. Y para chorrearnos un poquito más, después se dá la vuelta y se pira hasta los 50 en donde está marraneando pero no se gira nuevamente a la baja. Sin duda, es una cota relevante en el día.

Mientras el SP a lo suyo, a no dar pistas.


----------



## Janus (31 Oct 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Como bien defini algunos meses el señor maestro es un gran sentimientocontrarista algunos dias.
> 
> Continuo de vacaciones, suerte a todos.



Yo creo que es un tipo que lee muy bien los mercados y es muy prudente en la gestión del riesgo.

Piense usted que vicios de tan exquisitos gustos como los deportivos, los gin tonic de relumbrón, la cerveza de nicho etc, etc, etc se consiguen triunfando en la bolsa. Y él tiene mucho conocimiento de esos vicios.
No recuerdo que haya dicho, "ahora con todo lo gordo para adentro" y haya sido un fiasco.


----------



## Janus (31 Oct 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Esta noche más.



Esta noche Halloween!!!. Yo ni siquiera voy a gastarme plusvis en los caramelos. Me iré con mis peques a llamar a las puertas y gorronear chuches. Si le llamamos a la puerta, sea generoso con unos humildes actorillos de la bolsa.


----------



## Janus (31 Oct 2011)

No me gusta esta fuga sobre los 50 en el DAX. La vela roja de las 13:16 es fea y el MACD no acompaña. Levanto el dedo del gatillo no vaya a ser que dispare en falso.


----------



## Janus (31 Oct 2011)

Janus dijo:


> No me gusta esta fuga sobre los 50 en el DAX. La vela roja de las 13:16 es fea y el MACD no acompaña. Levanto el dedo del gatillo no vaya a ser que dispare en falso.



Se confirmó el engaño. Mucho ojo que están marraneando fugas falsas por todos los lados. Están a pescar cuantos más incautos mejor. Mejor dejarse de estos minutos de la basura y esperar movimientos de mayor calado a partir de las 15:00 en donde el SP podria comenzar a currarse el devenir de su sesión.


----------



## VOTIN (31 Oct 2011)

Mal dia para ir al huerto de Don Emilio a robar manzanas


----------



## bertok (31 Oct 2011)

El DAX tiene target en 613X si al SP le da por guanear.


----------



## Janus (31 Oct 2011)

bertok dijo:


> El DAX tiene target en 613X si al SP le da por guanear.



Ahí está el SP tonteando con los mínimos ... y el DAX detrás. Como se nota quién manda.

Viendo la plata, tiene pinta de que podría irse otro dolar para abajo.

Además, el aspecto gráfico de la sesión en el DAX se asemeja milimétricamente a la del TASE ayer tarde. Sobra decir, que finalizó con un sprint bajista a última hora.


----------



## atman (31 Oct 2011)

atman dijo:


> La verdad es que si llegamos a los 1264 a esta hora... me descolocaría un poco... yo lo esperaba más cerca de la apertura... ya saben...



A las diez era pronto... ahora... ya sería buen momento... 

Voy comer a ver si me dejan...


----------



## bertok (31 Oct 2011)

Corto en DAX. SL ajustado.


----------



## bertok (31 Oct 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Corto en DAX. SL ajustado.



+5 pipos a la saca


----------



## Janus (31 Oct 2011)

Un poco fuera del sex appeal de los movimientos de hoy en la bolsa.

Resulta que se están llenando los titulares de la prensa con que va a haber recesión en España ... y en X, Y y Z diría yo.
Pues bien, si comienza a aparecer recesiones por ahí, y no digamos en USA, las deudas no se van a poder pagar. Ya hemos visto que lo que parecía más factible en Grecia el año pasado, ahora parece imposible porque están decreciendo. Y tras la famosa quita, si no crecen van a seguir sin capacidad de poder pagar las deudas.
Todo esto viene a cuento de que la medida de la semana pasada es un writeoff pasajero condicionado a que su viabilidad reside en que las cosas irán a mejor. Pero como vayan a peor, la deuda se disparará de nuevo, lo veremos en los CDS y vuelta a empezar. Los bancos volverán a estar jodidos por las perspectivas del deterioro de sus balances bla, bla, bla. Entonces tendrá que volver las recapitalizaciones de verdad a la banca (no como los alemanes y franceses que nos dicen que no tienen ningún problema etc...). Es un problema de solvencia más que de liquidez. Fiénse ustedes de los perroflautas y de sus vaticinios de que Dexia era el banco más solvente de europa por su excelso core capital. Ahí lo tienen, tan cargados de deuda sin valorar que cuando toca valorarla, no hay colchón que valga. Buena herencia que les deja ZP al SAN y al BBVA. Pero como bien dice algún ilustre forero, siempre los títulos valdrán para algo .... para ir a la junta de accionistas.
Queda crisis para aburrir, eso sí .... la bolsa por su caminito privado que este tipo de temas le afectan pichí pachá.


----------



## pipoapipo (31 Oct 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Un poco fuera del sex appeal de los movimientos de hoy en la bolsa.
> 
> Resulta que se están llenando los titulares de la prensa con que va a haber recesión en España ... y en X, Y y Z diría yo.
> Pues bien, si comienza a aparecer recesiones por ahí, y no digamos en USA, las deudas no se van a poder pagar. Ya hemos visto que lo que parecía más factible en Grecia el año pasado, ahora parece imposible porque están decreciendo. Y tras la famosa quita, si no crecen van a seguir sin capacidad de poder pagar las deudas.
> ...




q a tiempo dice usted eso 

La credibilidad de los CDS sufre un “credit event” - Las Perlas de Kike - Cotizalia.com

volveran las oscuras golondrinas...... ::


----------



## Janus (31 Oct 2011)

Muy interesante por las tremendas consecuencias que pudieran tener en la deuda y su prima de riesgo.
La credibilidad de los CDS sufre un “credit event” - Las Perlas de Kike - Cotizalia.com

EDITO: SE ME ADELANTO USTED. CUANDO APARECE EN LOS MEDIOS, ES QUE EL PESCAO YA ESTA VENDIDO.


----------



## bertok (31 Oct 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Muy interesante por las tremendas consecuencias que pudieran tener en la deuda y su prima de riesgo.
> La credibilidad de los CDS sufre un “credit event” - Las Perlas de Kike - Cotizalia.com



Ahí no va a pasar nada. Les obligarán a aceptar las quitas y los seguros perderán efecto.

No pasa nada, circulen.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (31 Oct 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Ahí tienes tu failed double bottom pullback, Janus.... es tan certero, tan de libro, que casi da desconfianza ienso:
> 
> Si ofrece una zona de acumulación en 625x durante tres o cuatro velas de 5m y confirma, sería cuestión de meterle largo con todo lo gordo.
> 
> ...





Janus dijo:


> Yo creo que es un tipo que lee muy bien los mercados y es muy prudente en la gestión del riesgo.
> 
> Piense usted que vicios de tan exquisitos gustos como los deportivos, los gin tonic de relumbrón, la cerveza de nicho etc, etc, etc se consiguen triunfando en la bolsa. Y él tiene mucho conocimiento de esos vicios.
> No recuerdo que haya dicho, "ahora con todo lo gordo para adentro" y haya sido un fiasco.



Decia usted?

Es broma el señor Pollastre, es un dios del dax, y si sigue usted como hoy, tambien pronto lo sera. Pero hay ciertos dias, que parece una gacela contrariada, y hoy no es dia de largos en el dax.

Ademas ha visto usted pasarse por aqui los señores Fran200, MM? No, se ha pasado el señor Bertok, el cual sabe mucho y cuenta poco, y nos merecemos que cuente mas, mas que nada porque en mi caso, le voy a hacer un descuento considerable en su futuro coche.


----------



## Janus (31 Oct 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Ahí no va a pasar nada. Les obligarán a aceptar las quitas y los seguros perderán efecto.
> 
> No pasa nada, circulen.



Ese es el problema, que los grandes no van a poder proteger su entrada en la deuda porque los gobiernos les terminarán engañando. Eso es sinómino de cuestionarse el tamaño de las primas de riesgo.
Piense usted que al final la deuda la compran terceros y si no se pueden fiar, o dejan de comprarla o exigen mucha más prima.

Al final no quedará en mucho porque les compensarán por otro lado. Pero están retorciendo la realidad demasiado y al final, es inexorable que hay más deuda de la que se puede pagar .... salvo un crecimiento exagerado a futuro (who is going to consume?) que va a ser que no o habrá una inflación bestial (que pienso que es lo más probable con el tiempo). De todo esto, los americanos terminarán saliendo en el top of the rock. Están alimentando crisis y dudas en todos los sitios para que se pongan a su altura en el problema ... y a igualdad de problemas ... los usanos siempre ganan por su capacidad de "influir en la realidad".


----------



## bertok (31 Oct 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Decia usted?
> 
> Es broma el señor Pollastre, es un dios del dax, y si sigue usted como hoy, tambien pronto lo sera. Pero hay ciertos dias, que parece una gacela contrariada, y hoy no es dia de largos en el dax.
> 
> Ademas ha visto usted pasarse por aqui los señores Fran200, MM? No, se ha pasado el señor Bertok, el cual sabe mucho y cuenta poco, y nos merecemos que cuente mas, mas que nada porque en mi caso, le voy a hacer un descuento considerable en su futuro coche.



Suelo estar muy liado y con poco tiempo para postear  pero le dejo una perla: en el DAX llevan un buen rato recogiendo papel. Por encima de 6230 (trabajo con IGMarkets) le meto unos cuantos largos ::


----------



## bertok (31 Oct 2011)

Cabalgamos a los lomos del DAX. A ver donde nos lleva ....


----------



## bertok (31 Oct 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Cabalgamos a los lomos del DAX. A ver donde nos lleva ....



Otros +8 pipos a la saca. Me salgo porque iba fuerte.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (31 Oct 2011)

Operas alemania 30, o el futuro?


----------



## bertok (31 Oct 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Operas alemania 30, o el futuro?



Futuro DAX en IGMarkets.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (31 Oct 2011)

Has operado alguna vez el Alemania 30? No tiene vencimiento?

Me pierdo entre tanta oferta de igmarkets.


----------



## bertok (31 Oct 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Has operado alguna vez el Alemania 30? No tiene vencimiento?
> 
> Me pierdo entre tanta oferta de igmarkets.



En IGMarkets son MM ::

Ni vencimiento ni gaitas.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (31 Oct 2011)

Vale, pero el futuro es vencimiento dic'11, el alemania 30 sin periodo, significa que puedo aguantar la posicion hasta cuando quiera????

Siempre he operado el futuro, y cuando llegue a esta plataforma vi el alemania 30 sin periodo, es el contado sin vencimiento?


----------



## pollastre (31 Oct 2011)

[mode Captain Haddock on]

Qué mal huele esto, truenos y repámpanos !

[mode Captain Haddock off]


Se atreverán a tocar el... místico 6182, mínimo absoluto intradiario ?

Nos ya lo advertimos ! Lean nuestro foro, ya lo advertimos !! El Malvado RobotNik nunca miente !!


----------



## atman (31 Oct 2011)

Bueno amijos... ahora sí ha llegado la hora de empezar a liquidar cortos del DAX. La mitad en 6205.

Edito: la otra... vamos a ver si Pollastre tiene razón... total...


----------



## bertok (31 Oct 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Vale, pero el futuro es vencimiento dic'11, el alemania 30 sin periodo, significa que puedo aguantar la posicion hasta cuando quiera????
> 
> Siempre he operado el futuro, y cuando llegue a esta plataforma vi el alemania 30 sin periodo, es el contado sin vencimiento?



Uso el Alemania 30 (EUR 5 mini contrato). Cotiza ad eternum.


----------



## bertok (31 Oct 2011)

atman dijo:


> Bueno amijos... ahora sí ha llegado la hora de empezar a liquidar cortos del DAX. La mitad en 6205.
> 
> Edito: la otra... vamos a ver si Pollastre tiene razón... total...



Si el SP guanea, podemos ver al DAx en 613X.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (31 Oct 2011)

Vale eso es lo que no sabia, yo utilizo el Alemani 30 futuro dic´11.

Eterno eh? Pues con buenas garantias puede aguantar mucha fiesta en contrasentido. Un dia probare.


----------



## atman (31 Oct 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Si el SP guanea, podemos ver al DAx en 613X.



Sí, pero no me creo que el SP no intente rebotar "algo" después de la apertura y nos el santo a medio vestir.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (31 Oct 2011)

El malvado Robotnick como aqui le dicen, :XX:, me jarto er pecho a reir, no solo pronostica el mistico 10700 para diciembre, si no que dijo el dia, el 14 diciembre sera la fecha prometida, lo pone en las tablas que le confiaron.

Yo solo le pido que cuelgue el mapa de acciones. 

Señor Pollastre pruebe la ginebra le gustara, y si no, pues me la envia a mi.


----------



## pollastre (31 Oct 2011)

Caquita ! El relevante en 6208 ha caído sin pena ni gloria... esto sí es interesante....


----------



## Janus (31 Oct 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Uso el Alemania 30 (EUR 5 mini contrato). Cotiza ad eternum.



Salte al Daxie de 25 pavos. Usted lo merece!!!!.
Se me cae un mito si no ....


----------



## bertok (31 Oct 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Salte al Daxie de 25 pavos. Usted lo merece!!!!.
> Se me cae un mito si no ....



De momento me vale con 4-8 minis por jugada. ::

Tengo plusvis para los chuches de esta noche :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Janus (31 Oct 2011)

Muy significativa la vela de las 14:20. Ha habido varias similares durante el día, amago de fuga y luego para abajo.
Movimiento aprovechado tras perder los 6220 y 19 pipos al bolsillo. Ahora está complejo con este va y viene en el que se ha metido con un spread de 10 pipos. Todo lo que sea fuga al alza, en cuestionamiento porque la fuerza de fondo es bajista salvo que el SP se ponga firme y diga "hasta aquí se llegó". Pero tiene pinta que el SP también tiene que recoger las plusvis tremendas de la última subida. Vienes días de guano difíciles porque va a haber muchos latigazos de limpia stops.


----------



## Janus (31 Oct 2011)

bertok dijo:


> De momento me vale con 4-8 minis por jugada. ::
> 
> Tengo plusvis para los chuches de esta noche :XX::XX::XX:



Salimos de casa a eso de las 20:00 en teoría si mi mujer no me cambia de planes. Esté preparado que tengo unos críos muy majos ... y pidiones.


----------



## VOTIN (31 Oct 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Muy significativa la vela de las 14:20. Ha habido varias similares durante el día, amago de fuga y luego para abajo.
> Movimiento aprovechado tras perder los 6220 y 19 pipos al bolsillo. Ahora está complejo con este va y viene en el que se ha metido con un spread de 10 pipos. Todo lo que sea fuga al alza, en cuestionamiento porque la fuerza de fondo es bajista salvo que el SP se ponga firme y diga "hasta aquí se llegó". Pero tiene pinta que el SP también tiene que recoger las plusvis tremendas de la última subida. Vienes días de guano difíciles porque va a haber muchos latigazos de limpia stops.



Perdone mi atrevimeinto,cuantos euros son cada pipo?


----------



## Janus (31 Oct 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Muy significativa la vela de las 14:20. Ha habido varias similares durante el día, amago de fuga y luego para abajo.
> Movimiento aprovechado tras perder los 6220 y 19 pipos al bolsillo. Ahora está complejo con este va y viene en el que se ha metido con un spread de 10 pipos. Todo lo que sea fuga al alza, en cuestionamiento porque la fuerza de fondo es bajista salvo que el SP se ponga firme y diga "hasta aquí se llegó". Pero tiene pinta que el SP también tiene que recoger las plusvis tremendas de la última subida. Vienes días de guano difíciles porque va a haber muchos latigazos de limpia stops.



Edito: Vaya hombre, ya me dejé 10 pipos de esos 19 pipos.


----------



## bertok (31 Oct 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Salimos de casa a eso de las 20:00 en teoría si mi mujer no me cambia de planes. Esté preparado que tengo unos críos muy majos ... y pidiones.



comparé más caramelos de los que puedan comer


----------



## Janus (31 Oct 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Perdone mi atrevimeinto,cuantos euros son cada pipo?



50, 2 grandes. Siempre así.


----------



## J-Z (31 Oct 2011)

Es día de guano, es un gran día.

+4000 con el corto al € desde practicamente máximos del jueves noche, en volumen no pero en rentabilidad (80%) es mi primera operación LEONCIA.

*Hay que dejar correr las ganancias *que el viernes ya llevaba +1200 e igual ni cierro hoy.

Gamesita tb está guaneando muy bien pero tb quiero más que los 1100 actuales


----------



## Janus (31 Oct 2011)

Uy!!!! la vela de las 15:12 ya la he visto hoy y todavía me acuerdo lo que pasó a continuación. Será igual esta vez?


----------



## pollastre (31 Oct 2011)

Finalmente aguantó el relevante en 6208, proporcionando +20 pips a countertrend. Arriesgado porque como bien dice Janus la tendencia es bearish, pero en fin, un relevante es un relevante... sólo falla cuando la UE está desintegrándose y eventos similares ::


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (31 Oct 2011)

estaba leyendo los mensajes del dia y mirando los graficos horarios y algo no cuadraba..

que confusion leer mensajes de las 15:00 que en verdad son de las 16:00..

CLOPEZ! que alguien cambie la hora


----------



## Janus (31 Oct 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Finalmente aguantó el relevante en 6208, proporcionando +20 pips a countertrend. Arriesgado porque como bien dice Janus la tendencia es bearish, pero en fin, un relevante es un relevante... sólo falla cuando la UE está desintegrándose y eventos similares ::



Hats off!!!


----------



## Janus (31 Oct 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Uy!!!! la vela de las 15:12 ya la he visto hoy y todavía me acuerdo lo que pasó a continuación. Será igual esta vez?



Pues fué que sí, amago de fuga falsa seguida de velota roja de sombra equivalente a la verde anterior. Acto seguido, baja. Otros 18 pipos cantados en directo. Esto no puede ser, me tengo que frotar los ojos ... ni Gekko.

Edito: pedón, 14 pipos. Ya no sé ni lo que veo.


----------



## J-Z (31 Oct 2011)

Los yankis vienen red, barra libre de guano señores.


----------



## Silenciosa (31 Oct 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Salimos de casa a eso de las 20:00 en teoría si mi mujer no me cambia de planes. Esté preparado que tengo unos críos muy majos ... y pidiones.



Y la gente da chuches??

Es que en mi barrio hay un montón de niños y nunca he tenido en casa chuches...creo que voy a ir a comprar alguna cosita por si vienen a pedir.

PD: siempre pensé que un pipo era un euro


----------



## Janus (31 Oct 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Y la gente da chuches??
> 
> Es que en mi barrio hay un montón de niños y nunca he tenido en casa chuches...creo que voy a ir a comprar alguna cosita por si vienen a pedir.



Si, si, si .... Además si llamas a la puerta y te aparece una persona de edad mayor, suele ser más generosa. Vamos que te digo que bolsadas de chuches ....


----------



## J-Z (31 Oct 2011)

Tb te puede aparecer un chalao como el de valencia, ojo !

:XX:


----------



## pollastre (31 Oct 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Y la gente da chuches??
> 
> Es que en mi barrio hay un montón de niños y nunca he tenido en casa chuches...creo que voy a ir a comprar alguna cosita por si vienen a pedir.



A mí este año no me pillan desprevenido... el año pasado pasé tremenda vergüenza, cuando los niños de mi calle pasaron por mi casa todos disfrazadicos, y yo no tenía ni un miserable peta-zeta para darles 

Y para añadir la injuria al insulto, venían acompañados de la vecina de tres casas más abajo, auténtica MILF que casi se me caen los Daxies al verla vestida de bruja novata :cook:

Inaceptable...


----------



## Janus (31 Oct 2011)

j-z dijo:


> Tb te puede aparecer un chalao como el de valencia, ojo !
> 
> :XX:



Para eso vamos los mayores acompañando .... por si hay que echar por patas. Vamos tirando los chuces por el camino y como en las pelis de buenos .... lo que vienen por detrás se van resbalando etc, etc, etc, ...

Hay que hacer en el barrio en el que sabes a quién estás llamando a la puerta .... no vaya a ser que piques en un "piso franco" (ya sabes, de esos llenos chicas que dicen "mi amol"). ::


----------



## atman (31 Oct 2011)

j-z dijo:


> Tb te puede aparecer un chalao como el de valencia, ojo !
> 
> :XX:



Como papá vea que usas su ordenador para estas cosas, te vas a quedar sin bici para reyes...

Gracioso.


----------



## Silenciosa (31 Oct 2011)

Creo que en mi super hay bolsas de piruletas.

Esto le sigue gustando a los niños o ya los hijos de la burbuja sólo comen chocolate Godiva?


----------



## atman (31 Oct 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Creo que en mi super hay bolsas de piruletas.
> 
> Esto le sigue gustando a los niños o ya los hijos de la burbuja sólo comen chocolate Godiva?



Godiva? Por favor, no me sea snob... 

Valhrona, Michael Cluizel... acabé ya hace tiempo mi caja de "flor de porcelana".


----------



## Vokiabierto (31 Oct 2011)

El hilo se actualiza solo... mola calopez, así no desgastamos el dedo dándole todo el rato al f5 y no hay que esperar tanto a que se cargue toda la web...


----------



## J-Z (31 Oct 2011)

Ración de brotes verdes diaria:

Ya es oficial, MF Global se declara en quiebra. Uno de los brokers más grandes del mundo.

El Banco de España prevé un 'crecimiento cero' en el tercer trimestre

La prima de riesgo supera los 400 puntos
Italia se asfixia en los mercados pese a la compra de deuda por parte del BCE 

OCDE: la Eurozona se debatirá entre la recesión y el estancamiento en 2012

La mitad de los menores de 25 años está en el paro


----------



## Janus (31 Oct 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> A mí este año no me pillan desprevenido... el año pasado pasé tremenda vergüenza, cuando los niños de mi calle pasaron por mi casa todos disfrazadicos, y yo no tenía ni un miserable peta-zeta para darles
> 
> Y para añadir la injuria al insulto, venían acompañados de la vecina de tres casas más abajo, auténtica MILF que casi se me caen los Daxies al verla vestida de bruja novata :cook:
> 
> Inaceptable...



Ahora sí que me quito el sombrero, desde el foro y leyendo a diario sus comentarios .... siempre he imaginado que es mayor (> 50 años) y una máquina con ventilador para disipar la ingente cantidad de ciclos de reloj que sus flip flops procesan por segundo. PERO USTED SABE LO QUE ES UN PETA-ZETA. Es humano y seguro que ha sido feliz en algún momento disfrutando de ese escándalo bucal que se genera cuando volcamos el famoso sobre sobre nuestra tierna lengua. Se me acaba de caer otro mito.
De verdad, ha utilizado usted una palabra para recordar!!!!.


----------



## J-Z (31 Oct 2011)

Vokiabierto dijo:


> El hilo se actualiza solo... mola calopez, así no desgastamos el dedo dándole todo el rato al f5 y no hay que esperar tanto a que se cargue toda la web...



Un detalle tras múltiples caídas, a ver si el millón de € que factura mensualmente (sino más) sirve para algo.


----------



## bertok (31 Oct 2011)

j-z dijo:


> Un detalle tras múltiples caídas, a ver si el millón de € que factura mensualmente (sino más) sirve para algo.



calopez es un empresaurio palillero, te lo digo yo.


----------



## Janus (31 Oct 2011)

atman dijo:


> Godiva? Por favor, no me sea snob...
> 
> Valhrona, Michael Cluizel... acabé ya hace tiempo mi caja de "flor de porcelana".



Pues la caja roja aún sigue triunfando. Señores, que tenemos que fomentar el consumo de los productos que aquí se producen (Nestle = La Pinilla en Cantabria). Dejen de levantarle el país a alemanes, belgas y franchutes ....

Definitivamente me quedo con los peta-zetas que esta tarde se va a compar Pollastre.


----------



## bertok (31 Oct 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Pues la caja roja aún sigue triunfando. Señores, que tenemos que fomentar el consumo de los productos que aquí se producen (Nestle = La Pinilla en Cantabria). Dejen de levantarle el país a alemanes, belgas y franchutes ....
> 
> Definitivamente me quedo con los peta-zetas que esta tarde se va a compar Pollastre.



Los burbujarras comemos bocatas de mortaleda con tortilla francesa ::


----------



## Janus (31 Oct 2011)

bertok dijo:


> calopez es un empresaurio palillero, te lo digo yo.



Para los duchos en la materia. Le ha metido un ajax que hace polling al servidor para actualizar solamente lo que le aplique y cuando aplique. El dar F5 y tener que procesar una petición completa ... sobrecarga el servidor de aplicaciones (entiendo que alguno tendrá aunque fuera un triste Apache). De hecho, si todos le damos ininterrumpidamente la F5 tiraríamos el servidor salvo que calopez lo tenga gestionado en el firewall.
Vamos a portarnos bien .....


----------



## VOTIN (31 Oct 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Y la gente da chuches??
> 
> Es que en mi barrio hay un montón de niños y nunca he tenido en casa chuches...creo que voy a ir a comprar alguna cosita por si vienen a pedir.
> 
> PD: siempre pensé que un pipo era un euro



Ya ves....
yo pensaba que un pipo eran 1000 euros
como siempre hablan " ..de uno de los grandes"::


----------



## Janus (31 Oct 2011)

Me da que le pueden dar un arreón bajista al SP. Se juega mucho en 1270 - 72


----------



## J-Z (31 Oct 2011)

No me había fijado en mi colega Sacyr con la que llegué a -2000 ahora mismo -35 jajjaja y gira la noriaaaaa.


----------



## J-Z (31 Oct 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Ya ves....
> yo pensaba que un pipo eran 1000 euros
> como siempre hablan " ..de uno de los grandes"::



Un pipo es la unidad mínima de un índice (más o menos) y te reporta según lo que hayas comprado en total.


----------



## Vokiabierto (31 Oct 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Para los duchos en la materia. Le ha metido un ajax que hace polling al servidor para actualizar solamente lo que le aplique y cuando aplique. El dar F5 y tener que procesar una petición completa ... sobrecarga el servidor de aplicaciones (entiendo que alguno tendrá aunque fuera un triste Apache). De hecho, si todos le damos ininterrumpidamente la F5 tiraríamos el servidor salvo que calopez lo tenga gestionado en el firewall.
> Vamos a portarnos bien .....



Joooorr! calopez ten cuidado que el ajax ese hace polling, ojo con el ojete...


----------



## Janus (31 Oct 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Ya ves....
> yo pensaba que un pipo eran 1000 euros
> como siempre hablan " ..de uno de los grandes"::



Un DAX grande son 25 euros por pipo.
Un SP grande son 250 dolares por pipo.
Un Ibex grande son 10 euros por pipo.

Y grande grande .... el señor con el que nada nos ha de faltar.

P.D: Cuando alguien habla de un mini, es igual pero dividido por 5 en los ejemplos antes expuestos.


----------



## The Hellion (31 Oct 2011)

Y después de la información para los aprendices de leoncio, la de las gacelas lonchafinistas:

ing-comienza-cobrar-comision-de-custodia.html

Pues eso, que si había alguien dudando sobre si seguir con ING o no, como yo, porque las operaciones son caras y la operativa es más bien desoperativa, un aliciente más.


----------



## Janus (31 Oct 2011)

DAX, se confirma la cota de 6220 como relevante en el intradía de hoy.


----------



## J-Z (31 Oct 2011)

Bueno ahí pone que con hacer una compraventa cada seis meses te quitan esos 5 € de comi.

Para quién vaya a largo plazo o a mantener por dividendos si que le jode, a los demás no creo.


----------



## bertok (31 Oct 2011)

The Hellion dijo:


> Y después de la información para los aprendices de leoncio, la de las gacelas lonchafinistas:
> 
> ing-comienza-cobrar-comision-de-custodia.html
> 
> Pues eso, que si había alguien dudando sobre si seguir con ING o no, como yo, porque las operaciones son caras y la operativa es más bien desoperativa, un aliciente más.



4 leurillos no van a ningún lado, hombre


----------



## J-Z (31 Oct 2011)

Oigan, mañana abre el churribex este?


----------



## Janus (31 Oct 2011)

Momento importante en el DAX. qué hará en los 6190?. Yo le abriré un largo con 2 grandes...

Edito: Su puta madre ... Se quedó en 92 y ya está 10 pipos más arriba.:: Nada, a esperar a los 6220.


----------



## J-Z (31 Oct 2011)

Yo creo que es día de guano no irá muy arriba si es que no te salta el stop.


----------



## Janus (31 Oct 2011)

j-z dijo:


> Yo creo que es día de guano no irá muy arriba si es que no te salta el stop.



Lo que digo es que no he conseguido entrar por un pelo. Hubieran sido otros 20 pipos sabrosísimos.


----------



## Silenciosa (31 Oct 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Momento importante en el DAX. qué hará en los 6190?. Yo le abriré un largo con 2 grandes...
> 
> Edito: Su puta madre ... Se quedó en 92 y ya está 10 pipos más arriba.:: Nada, a esperar a los 6220.



Para los que controláis de Dax....que tal Siemens?


----------



## J-Z (31 Oct 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Lo que digo es que no he conseguido entrar por un pelo. Hubieran sido otros 20 pipos sabrosísimos.



Si ya he visto que anda en 621x ahora 6206 , pensaba que hablabas a TR.


----------



## J-Z (31 Oct 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Para los que controláis de Dax....que tal Siemens?



Me suena de haberla oído recomendar por algún ejperto hace unas semanas, vamos que ni tocar :no:


----------



## J-Z (31 Oct 2011)

Janus vuelve la ola abajo a ver si la pillas.


----------



## Janus (31 Oct 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Para los que controláis de Dax....que tal Siemens?



A mí no es que me guste especialmente dentro del DAX. Tiene un chart como casi cualquier valor europeo, una figura de vuelta bastante bien formada en tiempo y ahor está justo justo sobre la cota en la que se tiene que fugar o dar la vuelta con violencia. Habría que esperar unos días y ver si finalmente confirma la fuga o no.


----------



## Janus (31 Oct 2011)

j-z dijo:


> Janus vuelve la ola abajo a ver si la pillas.



Ni de coña, cuando la olas vuelven, las gacelas piensan "qué bien de nuevo la oportunidad". Si vuelve es porque alguien no lo llevó más arriba y eso será por algo. Veamos qué pasa ahora a continuación, no hace falta mas que ver cómo está el SP en intraminuto. Sigue siendo "today is guano's day, as we said".


----------



## J-Z (31 Oct 2011)

Ha dado 10 pipos desde la 2ª ola pero parece que busca más suelo.


----------



## Janus (31 Oct 2011)

Uy , uy, uy .... huele a trucha muerta. Están viendo que echar la cocido como "compaño" y va a ser risotto de gacelilla. Atentos, espero un movimiento amplio en el SP y sigue estando por llegar. Está muy pegadillo al nivel clave del día.

Venga hombre, esto tiene que acabar como finalizó ayer el TASE (en bearish sprint mode ON).


----------



## J-Z (31 Oct 2011)

Es la venganza del oso pero cuando el toro pega lo hace muy fuerte +5% el otro día y hoy ni llegamos al -2% dentro de lo bueno podía ser mejor


----------



## J-Z (31 Oct 2011)

Por cierto del carpa:

_MF Global 

Sus bonos cotizan a menos de 37 centavos tras la quiebra_

No les suena del final de Margin Call?


----------



## Seren (31 Oct 2011)

¿Alguien sabe si Draghi tocará los tipos esta semana?


----------



## VOTIN (31 Oct 2011)

Tranquilos
Mientras el SAN no baje de los 6 euros todo esta controlado
6,22 -3,11% ,le queda perder otro punto antes del cierre ,entre ahora y las 5
terminara en 6,1


----------



## Janus (31 Oct 2011)

Se está gestando otro corto en el DAX. No debería pasar de los 6206.

Sr BertoK, deje de hacer el tunelillo a los japos y vuelva por aquí. Se le aprecia y la última vez hizo dos trades ganadores.


----------



## VOTIN (31 Oct 2011)

El SAN va de culo y sin frenos...............


----------



## Janus (31 Oct 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Se está gestando otro corto en el DAX. No debería pasar de los 6206.
> 
> Sr BertoK, deje de hacer el tunelillo a los japos y vuelva por aquí. Se le aprecia y la última vez hizo dos trades ganadores.



Edito: ahí está hecho, otros 8 para el bolsillo. La vela de vuelta, de libro aun no llegando a los 06.

Edito: Nos hemos acelerado, había al menos 20 pipos potenciales.


----------



## J-Z (31 Oct 2011)

Sacyr mierdahermoso quiere hacerle la competi a gamesa ::


----------



## Optimista bien informado (31 Oct 2011)

Hola a todos, ¿menuda mañanita no? :8: A ver si me pongo al día, pero Janus, enhorabuena por la racha :Aplauso:


----------



## VOTIN (31 Oct 2011)

Habemus guanu
hemus bajado a -2.07 el ibex
El San va a perder los 6,2


----------



## J-Z (31 Oct 2011)

VAMOOOOOOS QUE NOS VAMOOOOS


----------



## Janus (31 Oct 2011)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> Hola a todos, ¿menuda mañanita no? :8: A ver si me pongo al día, pero Janus, enhorabuena por la racha :Aplauso:



Pues súmese al carro porque si el SP se mete en la dinámica de goteo erre que erre, quedaría mucha sesión del mismo pelo. Sigo diciendo que si esto va a calcar al TASE de ayer, queda un bearish sprint. La pega es que estamos cogiendo mucho crédito con los mercados y nos va a estar esperando para otro día


----------



## bertok (31 Oct 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Edito: ahí está hecho, otros 8 para el bolsillo. La vela de vuelta, de libro aun no llegando a los 06.
> 
> Edito: Nos hemos acelerado, había al menos 20 pipos potenciales.



Tengo el día cerrado con las operaciones del DAX y EUR/JPY.

Si lo veo muy claro, esperaré una vuelta alcista.

Me imagino que me volveré a lanzar aunque no quiera :rolleye:


----------



## Janus (31 Oct 2011)

Largo en SP con SL +2 y SP+6. Dos grandes.

Edito: Me protego con SL en el punto de entrada ... que veo mucha resistencia en 68.

Edito: estoy fuera ... si es que lo largos duran poquito en "today is guano's day as we said"


----------



## Optimista bien informado (31 Oct 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Pues súmese al carro porque si el SP se mete en la dinámica de goteo erre que erre, quedaría mucha sesión del mismo pelo. Sigo diciendo que si esto va a calcar al TASE de ayer, queda un bearish sprint. La pega es que estamos cogiendo mucho crédito con los mercados y nos va a estar esperando para otro día



No, si en el carro he estado porque le metí un corto a GAM al inicio de sesión y le saqué 10centimillos hasta que saltó el SP móvil y como ya no podía estar atento preferí darme por contento. Ahora no sé que hacer la verdad... Pero bueno, quizá arriesgue lo obtenido hoy a ver que pasa...


----------



## FranR (31 Oct 2011)

FranR dijo:


> Para aportar algo una mención a muy corto del Dax, el cierre del Gap alcista del día 27, que tiene un objetivo en los 6.148. Esto junto con los indicadores que manejo de volatilidad en precios, indica una vuelta a la zona de los 5.750, también en corto plazo.
> 
> Esto, estaría en consonancia con el objetivo a pocas sesiones del Ibex que sería a a 2 sesiones vista 9136 y 8988.
> 
> ...



Que quiero mi minuto de gloria, señores. (El profe se sentirá orgulloso), bien vista la jugada el viernes Janus, hemos salido bien parados.


----------



## atman (31 Oct 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Largo en SP con SL +2 y SP+6. Dos grandes.
> 
> Edito: Me protego con SL en el punto de entrada ... que veo mucha resistencia en 68.



Le acompaño, otros dos.


----------



## bertok (31 Oct 2011)

No lo olviden (chulibex).


----------



## Claca (31 Oct 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Para los que controláis de Dax....que tal Siemens?



Mírate este post:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...l-ibex-35-octubre-2011-a-166.html#post5145237

Todavía estaría dentro de la pauta bajista.


----------



## VOTIN (31 Oct 2011)

Se va a resistir mucho el SAN para bajar de los 6
pero bajara,digo que si bajara
Un 3,35 menos no es suficuente castigo,le queda otro par de puntos hacia abajo


----------



## Janus (31 Oct 2011)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> No, si en el carro he estado porque le metí un corto a GAM al inicio de sesión y le saqué 10centimillos hasta que saltó el SP móvil y como ya no podía estar atento preferí darme por contento. Ahora no sé que hacer la verdad... Pero bueno, quizá arriesgue lo obtenido hoy a ver que pasa...



Deje esos chicharrillos que ni los leones alcanzan a ver. En GAM con 3000 euros no sé si consigue contrapartida. Acabo de mirar la profundidad y posiciones ..... y es jugar para dejárselo en comisiones.
Salte a la area de los leones, por lo menos si le muerden y lo puede contar ... dirá, "tengo una dentallada de léon, el muy cabrón era enorme".


----------



## FranR (31 Oct 2011)

Aporto nuevos datos...la pérdida de los 8998 en Ibex puede traer una caída adicional de 100 puntitos, solo depende de que el siguiente movimiento USA sea antes del cierre.


----------



## J-Z (31 Oct 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Deje esos chicharrillos que ni los leones alcanzan a ver. En GAM con 3000 euros no sé si consigue contrapartida. Acabo de mirar la profundidad y posiciones ..... y es jugar para dejárselo en comisiones.
> Salte a la area de los leones, por lo menos si le muerden y lo puede contar ... dirá, "tengo una dentallada de léon, el muy cabrón era enorme".



Pues yo veo más leoncio el forex, +82% cerrado mi corto al €.


----------



## VOTIN (31 Oct 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Deje esos chicharrillos que ni los leones alcanzan a ver. En GAM con 3000 euros no sé si consigue contrapartida. Acabo de mirar la profundidad y posiciones ..... y es jugar para dejárselo en comisiones.
> Salte a la area de los leones, por lo menos si le muerden y lo puede contar ... dirá, "tengo una dentallada de léon, el muy cabrón era enorme".



Usted juega con fuego y la mayoria intentamos sacar una pequeña cantidad,
pero todo AS de aviacion tiene un mal dia y se puede estrellar,aunque usted tiene el santo de cara


----------



## Caos (31 Oct 2011)

Los que nos pusimos netamente cortos en la zona de los 1275 hemos sido recompensados.

XOP -4% XME -4.16%

Y el EUR rompe los 1.39*74* (no esperaba hoy), falta que consolide y el Miércoles.


----------



## atman (31 Oct 2011)

Caos dijo:


> Los que nos pusimos netamente cortos en la zona de los 1275 hemos sido recompensados.
> 
> XOP -4% XME -4.16%
> 
> Y el EUR rompe los 1.3674 (no esperaba hoy), falta que consolide y el Miércoles.



Quiso decir 1,397 ¿correcto? susto!


----------



## Janus (31 Oct 2011)

FranR dijo:


> Que quiero mi minuto de gloria, señores. (El profe se sentirá orgulloso), bien vista la jugada el viernes Janus, hemos salido bien parados.



He de decir que fuí un poco marica y volví a entrar en 87 con dos grandes (el trade anterior iba con 4 grandes y el potencial de 9000 dolares se quedo en cero). Esta madrugada se liquidó el SP en 72 con lo que cayeron 15 pipos con dos grandes. Pero eso, un poco marica porque cambié la posición de 4 por la de dos. Así que aquí ando remando para pedirles lo que deje de ganar.
Si baja, el DAX, hasta los 57XX, le ponemos un busto en el home del hilo. Esa cota haría muchísimo daño a la confianza de las gacelas, amén del chusquillo que se habrían dejado por el sendero.


----------



## J-Z (31 Oct 2011)

Salgo de Sacyr con +300 tras ir perdiendo 2000, salgo de Gamesa tras perder +1000 con +1500, i love this game!


----------



## bertok (31 Oct 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Usted juega con fuego y la mayoria intentamos sacar una pequeña cantidad,
> pero todo AS de aviacion tiene un mal dia y se puede estrellar,aunque usted tiene el santo de cara



Subjetivo: La suerte es una interpretación de las circunstancias.

Objetivo: Track Record.


----------



## Caos (31 Oct 2011)

atman dijo:


> Quiso decir 1,397 ¿correcto? susto!



Sip, error! Pero no es menos importante cerrar por debajo de aquí. Y se se fija... hemos recuperado la SMA200 en el SP500 (cosa que viene siendo muy común desde hace tres años con roturas en falso y _exhaustion gaps_ de por medio), un cierre por debajo de los 1262 es bueno.

Ahora lo interesante va a ser si nos vamos a situar en nuevo canal de trading con amplitud o si vamos a reanudar la caída... pero de momento centrémonos en el Miércoles, que queda algo de bacalao por cortar.


----------



## Janus (31 Oct 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Usted juega con fuego y la mayoria intentamos sacar una pequeña cantidad,
> pero todo AS de aviacion tiene un mal dia y se puede estrellar,aunque usted tiene el santo de cara



Lo que digo es que también se puede invertir 1000 euros en índices y acciones (hasta en el Santander) y sale más a cuenta que en esos chicharrillos. Se lo digo yo que en su día me cansé de Tubacex, Laines, Vidralas (mi primera operación en bolsa) .... hasta Befesa que carecía de liquidez.

Es mejor estar donde hay liquidez. Ahí funciona mejor cualquier técnica.

P.D: Por cierto, sí que me he pegado alguna vez alguna hostia. Ya posteé mis principios en el Dow y cómo me llevaron 60K y sobre todo la ilusión de pensar que me iba a hacer millonario tradeando. Ahora sigo trabajando.


----------



## J-Z (31 Oct 2011)

FranR dijo:


> Aporto nuevos datos...la pérdida de los 8998 en Ibex puede traer una caída adicional de 100 puntitos, solo depende de que el siguiente movimiento USA sea antes del cierre.



8998.50 ahora mismo :Aplauso:


----------



## sirpask (31 Oct 2011)

Gamesa hoy da miedito...Y el IBex esta de foto... mas o menos como esta:


----------



## atman (31 Oct 2011)

Caos dijo:


> Sip, error! Pero no es menos importante cerrar por debajo de aquí. Y se se fija... hemos recuperado la SMA200 en el SP500 (cosa que viene siendo muy común desde hace tres años con roturas en falso y _exhaustion gaps_ de por medio), un cierre por debajo de los 1262 es bueno.
> 
> Ahora lo interesante va a ser si nos vamos a situar en nuevo canal de trading con amplitud o si vamos a reanudar la caída... pero de momento centrémonos en el Miércoles, que queda algo de bacalao por cortar.



Gracias!, no sé si lo comenté con la gráfica de ayer o no. Pero la situación respecto a la SM200 tambien me preocupaba.


----------



## VOTIN (31 Oct 2011)

Señores
El SAN va camino del 6,1
Si sus cuidadores no aparecen llegara a 6
Aunque me parece a mi que andan esperando comer gacela


----------



## J-Z (31 Oct 2011)

A SAN siempre lo suben en robasta así que dudo que lo veamos muy abajo de lo actual 6,19.


----------



## bertok (31 Oct 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Señores
> El SAN va camino del 6,1
> Si sus cuidadores no aparecen llegara a 6
> Aunque me parece a mi que andan esperando comer gacela



con plan de recapitalización y la hostia en verso, está en los 6 €/acción.

Tonuel marca el camino, hasta los 3€ no para.


----------



## Janus (31 Oct 2011)

El SP se aclara. La cota del día está definida en 66, por arriba sería en 72. Pienso que si "today is guano's day as we said", perderá los 66 pero hay que verlo. Con el debido stop, el día queda definido en el SP.
No así tanto en el DAX en donde hay multitud de posibles trades porque sigue muy activo. Eso sí, quien aspire a más de 15 pipos, es difícil que termine por cerrar algún deal de intraminuto porque la amplitud es pequeña. Eso también permite estrechar los SL (en muchos casos con 8 ha venido siendo suficiente).


----------



## Claca (31 Oct 2011)

FranR dijo:


> Que quiero mi minuto de gloria, señores. (El profe se sentirá orgulloso), bien vista la jugada el viernes Janus, hemos salido bien parados.



De momento sólo se puede aplaudir :Aplauso: :Aplauso:


----------



## VOTIN (31 Oct 2011)

j-z dijo:


> A SAN siempre lo suben en robasta así que dudo que lo veamos muy abajo de lo actual 6,19.



Ya lo esta
6,185

Hoy se parara en 6,15o


----------



## J-Z (31 Oct 2011)

Hablo del final, si queda 6,15 tendré razón, lee bien.

Si queda debajo de 6,12 puedes apuntarte el tanto.


----------



## FranR (31 Oct 2011)

Janus dijo:


> El SP se aclara. La cota del día está definida en 66, por arriba sería en 72. Pienso que si "today is guano's day as we said", perderá los 66 pero hay que verlo. Con el debido stop, el día queda definido en el SP.
> No así tanto en el DAX en donde hay multitud de posibles trades porque sigue muy activo. Eso sí, quien aspire a más de 15 pipos, es difícil que termine por cerrar algún deal de intraminuto porque la amplitud es pequeña. Eso también permite estrechar los SL (en muchos casos con 8 ha venido siendo suficiente).



Los indicadores se me relajan en los 1264 sp...veremos si es antes del cierre europeo.


----------



## Silenciosa (31 Oct 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Ya lo esta
> 6,185
> 
> Hoy se parara en 6,15o



Usted entra y sale de este valor todo el rato no?


----------



## VOTIN (31 Oct 2011)

j-z dijo:


> Hablo del final, si queda 6,15 tendré razón, lee bien.
> 
> Si queda debajo de 6,12 puedes apuntarte el tanto.



Le quedan 20 minutos de bajada y los ultimos treinta de suspense,
¿vendran sus cuidadores al rescate o estan muy ocupados y prefieren no perder dinero?


----------



## J-Z (31 Oct 2011)

El entra a largo imagino que en 6, yo igual entro en 5,93.


----------



## VOTIN (31 Oct 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> Usted entra y sale de este valor todo el rato no?



No,lo tengo en tiempo real en otra pantalla que se actualiza sola

ecobolsa

es gratis


----------



## Silenciosa (31 Oct 2011)

j-z dijo:


> El entra a largo imagino que en 6, yo igual entro en 5,93.



No me gustan los bancos.

No me gustan nada...


----------



## VOTIN (31 Oct 2011)

Silenciosa dijo:


> No me gustan los bancos.
> 
> No me gustan nada...



Llevas razon
Son mejor las camas,mas blanditas

Nuestro campeon GAMESA,chicharos number
ONE en el -9.34%,LE SIGUE SAN en 6º posicion con -3.86%


----------



## sirpask (31 Oct 2011)

A mis IBE del alma aun le quedan 8 centimos por accion, para empezarla a mirarlas con ojos de enamorado y 4 mas para decidirme si me caso con ella.


----------



## J-Z (31 Oct 2011)

sirpask dijo:


> A mis IBE del alma aun le quedan 8 centimos por accion, para empezarla a mirarlas con ojos de enamorado y 4 mas para decidirme si me caso con ella.



Compra en 5,17-21 voy a sacar la gráfica y mis amplios conocimientos de AT :XX:

Visto, por lo que veo buscas el mínimo del canal de la mancha que está siguiendo el ibex y la mayoría de sus valores.

Que tal van las manzanitas eléctricas?


----------



## Janus (31 Oct 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Llevas razon
> Son mejor las camas,mas blanditas
> 
> Nuestro campeon GAMESA,chicharos number
> ONE en el -9.34%,LE SIGUE SAN en 6º posicion con -3.86%



Se va a llevar el premio al chiste chistoso del día. Estás en competencia con quien mentaba al valenciano.::


----------



## Janus (31 Oct 2011)

Cabalgamos en el DAX desde 93.


----------



## atman (31 Oct 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Cabalgamos en el DAX desde 93.



Yo cierro la otra mitad en 94. 

Me marcho en quince minutos... a ver si el Sp me deja cerrarlo con algo más que las comisiones y un café...


----------



## VOTIN (31 Oct 2011)

Parece que llegan los cuidadores del san para protegerlo en los 6,2 como trinchera


----------



## bertok (31 Oct 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Cabalgamos en el DAX desde 93.



Cuidado Janus


----------



## Janus (31 Oct 2011)

atman dijo:


> Yo cierro la otra mitad en 94.
> 
> Me marcho en quince minutos... a ver si el Sp me deja cerrarlo con algo más que las comisiones y un café...



Me apeo en 99 porque el SP se gira en serie de minutos.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (31 Oct 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Deje esos chicharrillos que ni los leones alcanzan a ver. En GAM con 3000 euros no sé si consigue contrapartida. Acabo de mirar la profundidad y posiciones ..... y es jugar para dejárselo en comisiones.
> Salte a la area de los leones, por lo menos si le muerden y lo puede contar ... dirá, "tengo una dentallada de léon, el muy cabrón era enorme".



Si antes hacía las operaciones en SAN, pero como no admite cortos (y los CFDs lo uso sin apalancamiento) pues GAM me va bien para operaciones, a corto, esporádicas y de muy corto plazo.
Bastantes dentelladas me dió ya SAN, hasta que no cicatricen no puedo plantearme florituras como esta... 





...que no me quiero quedar seco  (Aunque alguna micro operación he hecho con CFDs en SP500 con resultados de un par de euros de beneficio y cosas así ) )


----------



## sirpask (31 Oct 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Parece que llegan los cuidadores del san para protegerlo en los 6,2 como trinchera



Tambien ha llegao el Equipo A, Macgyver y el Coche fantastico a IBE...veremos si es suficiente, los malos han metido una candelaria roja que da pavor..


----------



## atman (31 Oct 2011)

Lo dicho, fuera del SP con dos tristes puntos. El broker encantado.

Je, que majos estaban esperando a que saliera... habrán desayunado fibra... igual hasta demasiada... 

Bueno me marchoooo... con tooodo lo que queda por hacer hoy... en fín...


----------



## vmmp29 (31 Oct 2011)

fuera de EBRO FOODS 57€ pa la buchaca (1000€ desde el 20/10 ) a ver si se aclara

PD: mirando el gráfico creo que me precipitado:


----------



## VOTIN (31 Oct 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> fuera de EBRO FOODS 57€ pa la buchaca (1000€ desde el 20/11 ) a ver si se aclara



Cobaldeeee de la praderaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
Tu estas joliendo lo que viene esta semana


----------



## bertok (31 Oct 2011)

a ver en el segundo intento (cuando dé la señal de ruptura será la buena)


----------



## pollastre (31 Oct 2011)

A las 14:41, el Malvado Pollastre decía:



pollastre dijo:


> [mode Captain Haddock on]
> 
> Qué mal huele esto, truenos y repámpanos !
> 
> ...




A las 17:01, tenemos que....



Mas o menos también sobre las 14:42, decía el Sr. Atman :



atman dijo:


> Bueno amijos... ahora sí ha llegado la hora de empezar a liquidar cortos del DAX. La mitad en 6205.
> 
> Edito: la otra... *vamos a ver si Pollastre tiene razón... total*...











To-the-pip headshot ! :XX:


----------



## pollastre (31 Oct 2011)

Janus, tienes tú algo "rarito" a las 16:53 en 1m? 

Por rarito, me refiero a una vela de cuerpo pequeño, irrelevante.... pero con 1263 contratos. Una barbaridad que ha disparado el saldo diario.

No me cuadra por ningún lado. No es rollover de vencimientos, tampoco es DP ni mercados paralelos... parece real, y no consigo entender cómo han contenido el precio, con qué contrapartes.


----------



## pollastre (31 Oct 2011)

Como dirían los jabalíes ante la llegada de Obélix: "Se acabó el hozar, llegó el sufrir".

Cortífagos, retírense a sus guaridas. El downtrend ha terminado. Por favor, vuelvan a sus casas y atranquen las puertas. Repetimos, el downtrend ha terminado ::::


----------



## bertok (31 Oct 2011)

Dios, cuando rompa la DTB :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## Visilleras (31 Oct 2011)

El Dow Jones no levanta cabeza, Merche.
Esta claro que esta semana va a haber *movimiento*.


----------



## bertok (31 Oct 2011)

En el anterior minuto el DAX se ha marcado un martillito para poner fin a la caida.

Por prudencia, espero a la ruptura de la DTB.


----------



## vmmp29 (31 Oct 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Cobaldeeee de la praderaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> Tu estas joliendo lo que viene esta semana



si, octubre es 10


----------



## Visilleras (31 Oct 2011)

En Wall Street, por esas calles
El triste guano hoy me acompaña
Mientras las horas se van muriendo
En medio del recuerdo de ese DAX

Es difícil creer que haya podido
Palmar de esta manera con los cortos
Ya me he arruinado, Y en ello no pienso
Y no voy a esperar mas por su regreso.

Tanto esperar y al final
Igual que un truco de magia
Desapareció la plusvalia que quedaba
Ya te olvide

Aunque pensé que el Euribor
Iba a subir para siempre
El tiempo paso y MAFO lo borró
Ya no lo tengo en mi mente.

Dicen que Mediaset es el olvido
Y ahora entiendo esa razón
Tu sigue fino con tus stops
Que yo me quedo tranquilo
Cantando mi Son de madrugada

<iframe width="480" height="360" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/z3O2d__4PW0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

"A patacún, cún, cúnn...¡Tas Salaoooo!"


----------



## pollastre (31 Oct 2011)

Qué difícil está esto ahora mismo.

Por un lado, todo apunta al final de la downtrend. Ha tocado proyección de mínimo absoluto, el precio está aguantando en esa zona, el volumen ha sufrido un incremento espectacular hacia las compras, el slope de la trendline está minorando....

Pero por otro está el sempiterno "don't feed the animals - don't trade against the trend". Sencillamente asusta meterse en medio.


----------



## sirpask (31 Oct 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Janus, tienes tú algo "rarito" a las 16:53 en 1m?
> 
> Por rarito, me refiero a una vela de cuerpo pequeño, irrelevante.... pero con 1263 contratos. Una barbaridad que ha disparado el saldo diario.
> 
> No me cuadra por ningún lado. No es rollover de vencimientos, tampoco es DP ni mercados paralelos... parece real, y no consigo entender cómo han contenido el precio, con qué contrapartes.



¿En el dax? cachis.. no puedo ver el dato de contratos por ningun lado jeje.


----------



## Janus (31 Oct 2011)

pollastre dijo:


> Janus, tienes tú algo "rarito" a las 16:53 en 1m?
> 
> Por rarito, me refiero a una vela de cuerpo pequeño, irrelevante.... pero con 1263 contratos. Una barbaridad que ha disparado el saldo diario.
> 
> No me cuadra por ningún lado. No es rollover de vencimientos, tampoco es DP ni mercados paralelos... parece real, y no consigo entender cómo han contenido el precio, con qué contrapartes.



Si es una vela ridícula y que estéticamente pasa totalmente desapercibida. Sí que es cierto que toca los 90 que es resistencia intraminuto relevante ya que la marcó previamente a las 16:21, 22, 25 y 35. Podría haberse chupado un buen volumen que alguno que quisiera tirarlo hacia abajo. Si algun tiburoncillo ha querido hacer esa jugada de tirarlo y alguien más cuco tecnológicamente le ha pillado, le ha cazado pero bien. De todas formas todos habrán ganado porque el pillado solo ha tenido que aguantar 10 pipos en contra ya que desde los 6200 ha vuelto a bajar y con cierta ganas, de hecho ahora está en mínimos diarios y con 22 pipos de ganancia desde 6190.
La verdad es que estás a todas. Es un volumen relevante y como bien dices "parece real". Piensa que son muchos contratos pero solamente han tenido en contra (suponiendo que todos los hubieran comprado los mismos) 10 pipos ... es decir, 25.000 euros. Vamos que nos juntamos cuatro del foro y hacemos algo similar ::


----------



## FranR (31 Oct 2011)

El SP ha hecho lo que debía...el dax casi. Ahora al cierre pueden ser 10 puntos adicionales del sp abajo....


----------



## Visilleras (31 Oct 2011)

*"Te conozco bacalao aunque vengas disfrasao..."*

DOW JONES: *12,042.35* *↓Down 188.76 * (1.54%) 

<iframe width="480" height="360" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/AjBgLUsEomU" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

"Siempre pelao, el bacalaoooooo"


----------



## Janus (31 Oct 2011)

Bueno, hamijos no quería dejar de comentarles que Societe se está cayendo por el barranco. Diremos que puede ser normal tras subidas del 20%, que hoy toca recoger las plusvis etc.... pero también podemos decir que esto sucede en cuanto toca la resistencia de la poderosa figura de vuelta alcista que estaba intentando confirmar.
Por otro lado, las añoradas cíclicas usanas se están hostiando con cierta fuerza pero he de decir que me hubiera gustado que esa fuerza o factor de escala fuese mayor.
Vamos a ver si finalmente se produce el famoso bearish sprint de última hora (a estas alturas no pueden dejar en evidencia el movimiento de ayer en el TASE) y qué sucede ahí.

Yo en un ratillo dejo ya el hilo, me voy a hacer unas compras (que hoy bien lo merezco) y después a disfrazarme porque i) tengo que ir donde el Sr BertoK (dice que tendrá más chuches de los que podemos devorar) y ii) tendré que ir lo suficientemente bien disfrazado para que no me reconozca. Eso sí, como en vez de ser tan austero como parece en su avatar ... sea un tipo ostentoso de rolex dorado, algo le diré.


----------



## bertok (31 Oct 2011)

bertok dijo:


> El DAX tiene target en 613X si al SP le da por guanear.



La verdad es que era dificil que lo hiciera hoy mismo pero el SP le ha empujado.


----------



## J-Z (31 Oct 2011)

Cerramos en mínimos casi un -3% no está mal.


----------



## bertok (31 Oct 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Bueno, hamijos no quería dejar de comentarles que Societe se está cayendo por el barranco. Diremos que puede ser normal tras subidas del 20%, que hoy toca recoger las plusvis etc.... pero también podemos decir que esto sucede en cuanto toca la resistencia de la poderosa figura de vuelta alcista que estaba intentando confirmar.
> Por otro lado, las añoradas cíclicas usanas se están hostiando con cierta fuerza pero he de decir que me hubiera gustado que esa fuerza o factor de escala fuese mayor.
> Vamos a ver si finalmente se produce el famoso bearish sprint de última hora (a estas alturas no pueden dejar en evidencia el movimiento de ayer en el TASE) y qué sucede ahí.
> 
> Yo en un ratillo dejo ya el hilo, me voy a hacer unas compras (que hoy bien lo merezco) y después a disfrazarme porque i) tengo que ir donde el Sr BertoK (dice que tendrá más chuches de los que podemos devorar) y ii) tendré que ir lo suficientemente bien disfrazado para que no me reconozca. Eso sí, como en vez de ser tan austero como parece en su avatar ... sea un tipo ostentoso de rolex dorado, algo le diré.



Le espero y traiga a sus preciosas criaturas. Para ellos los chuches y para usted una larga charla.


----------



## sirpask (31 Oct 2011)

Nada Janus, hoy te mereces los caramelos que trinkes.. que al Dax lo has dejao pelao desde el minuto 1 de la mañana. jaja

Recuerda.. no es truco o trato!!! es Susto o trato.. asi que disfrazate de Gamesa hoy y listo XD, un molinillo de viesto estaria bien.


----------



## Janus (31 Oct 2011)

Caos dijo:


> Épico lo del euro: retracement de toda la rampa de _"hemorh rescatado er mundo"_ del Miercoles/Jueves pasado.
> 
> No sé si en esta sesión pero las divergencias entre mercados aumentan así que valores bursátiles y crédito tendrán que ponerse al día.



Y pensar que ayer a las 22:00 comenzó a operar subiendo unas decimillas .... y yo que decía "pues entonces qué coño ha hecho el TASE pegándose una bajada del 2% con sprint al final".

Hoy tocaba bajar en todos los cruces, índices, subyacentes etc... No creo que la entrada en mercado del BoJ sea el responsable, más bien una excusa que ni pintada. Ya veremos donde para esta corrección, mientras si las sesiones son tan tendenciales y limpias como la de hoy, haremos el año en 4 sesiones.


----------



## Optimista bien informado (31 Oct 2011)

sirpask dijo:


> Recuerda.. no es truco o trato!!! es Susto o trato.. asi que disfrazate de Gamesa hoy y listo XD, un molinillo de viesto estaria bien.



Brutal. :XX: me lo apunto para carnaval, que para hoy no me da tiempo a no ser que me ate el ventilador a la cintura ienso:


----------



## FranR (31 Oct 2011)

FranR dijo:


> Los indicadores se me relajan en los 1264 sp...veremos si es antes del cierre europeo.



El Dax se ha quedado a 7 puntos de mi objetivo, si el SP sigue ruta se pondrá en los 1254, correspondiendo en muy corto a los 6110-6098.

Ahora mismo el SP en zona "caliente"


----------



## Janus (31 Oct 2011)

sirpask dijo:


> Nada Janus, hoy te mereces los caramelos que trinkes.. que al Dax lo has dejao pelao desde el minuto 1 de la mañana. jaja
> 
> Recuerda.. no es truco o trato!!! es Susto o trato.. asi que disfrazate de Gamesa hoy y listo XD, un molinillo de viesto estaria bien.




!!!!!!!!!! Este es el post del día. Me cuesta darle a las teclas de la sonrisa que llevo. Gracias.


----------



## univac (31 Oct 2011)

Hoy no he podido estar por el mercado ni por el hilo, pero me gustaria agradecer a Janus y compañia su retransmision en directo de toda su operativa permitiendo a los fans de los peta-zetas seguirle en el saqueo del dax, lastima habermelo perdido. Disfruten esta merecida noche, la sangre ya esta servida.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (31 Oct 2011)

Robotnik calculaba para hoy un incremento del +0,40%.


----------



## FranR (31 Oct 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> Robotnik calculaba para hoy un incremento del +0,40%.









Según sus cuentas deberían ser 200 puntos de subida cada semana, hoy tocaban 50 arriba.

Por lo que si mañana subimos 310 puntos, la media iría bien...

P.D. algo falla en mi cálculo...son sobre 370 :ouch::ouch::fiufiu::fiufiu::o o yo que se...alguien que sepa de números que me ayude.


----------



## The Hellion (31 Oct 2011)

Bueno, pues tonuel ya puede pasarse por aquí cuando quiera para certificar a mi querida daimler: -5,61% ::

claro que a la de chinito no le ha ido mucho mejor, por mucho que haya tratado de esconderla


----------



## las cosas a su cauce (31 Oct 2011)

Buenas tardes... 

Gamesa ha parado justo en su directriz alcista de sus mínimos de septiembre, con un volumen muy grande y con gacelas huyendo despavoridas...







Era buena entrada con una R/r muy buena, pero lo han dejado ahí justo al final, así que había que echarle narices, ya que el gap mañanero te puede mandar al traste el stop tan pegadito que podia ponerse.

Saludos...

Edito: Felicidades a Janus y a Bertok por sus entradas! :Aplauso:


----------



## ghkghk (31 Oct 2011)

Vaya día me he perdido! Pero me da que hoy hubiera ido enganchón tras enganchón y no hubiera pillado una. 

Por cierto, y sin tener tiempo para constatarlo... me da que llevamos un tiempo donde los gaps de apertura realmente marcan el día. Cuando son verdes acabamos más verdes aún, y cuando son rojos tirando a granates. Y eso para mi 0.5% diario de objetivo es un buen indicio.


----------



## Claca (31 Oct 2011)

Me uno a las felicitaciones, porque sacarle pasta al DAX o al SP500 de este modo no es tarea fácil y estos señores lo pintan como si fuera un juego de niños :Aplauso: :Aplauso: :Aplauso:


----------



## Mulder (31 Oct 2011)

A las buenas tardes!

El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido alto y el saldo diario negativo.

Hoy ha sido un día de bajadas, aunque principalmente gacelero, como es costumbre. Y digo 'principalmente' porque hemos tenido una operación muy curiosa a las 11:09 aproximadamente en 8996, si alguien puede confirmarla mejor, he visto una entrada de 2555 contratos pero el precio no se movido ni lo más mínimo durante ese momento, algo como lo que comentaba pollastre hace un rato, así que no se si se corresponde a una subida o bajada porque ese volumen en estas fechas es mucho tomate.

El resto ha sido poca cosa aunque a las 16:00 han metido 98 contratos a la baja, alrededor de las 16:30 han comprado unos 133 y 258 contratos aproximadamente, luego a las 17 otra compra de 97 contratos, sin embargo el saldo diario ha seguido negativo, pero podría ser una compra enfocada hacia la primera sesión del mes por aquello de que han comprado justo antes de que las garantías sean más altas.

En subasta han comprado unos 200 contratos más.

En resumen, aunque haya sido un día bajista no se ha metido volumen excesivo a la baja y al final se han decidido por compras relativamente fuertes, solo queda en el aire que será esa operación de las 11:09 pero creo que mañana saldremos de dudas con el resultado. Ojo, que si ha sido de venta algunos leoncios del Ibex también morderán el polvo. La cercanía del cierre a mínimos no habla muy bien de lo que puede suceder mañana pero hoy me permito dudar un poco del resultado por esas compras del final y el hecho de que mañana sea la primera sesión del mes de noviembre.


----------



## Pepitoria (31 Oct 2011)

Mañana es comienzo de mes y tal


----------



## Pepitoria (31 Oct 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> 
> 
> Hoy ha sido un día de bajadas, aunque principalmente gacelero, como es costumbre. *Y digo 'principalmente' porque hemos tenido una operación muy curiosa a las 11:09 aproximadamente en 8996, si alguien puede confirmarla mejor, he visto una entrada de 2555 contratos pero el precio no se movido ni lo más mínimo* durante ese momento, algo como lo que comentaba pollastre hace un rato, así que no se si se corresponde a una subida o bajada porque ese volumen en estas fechas es mucho tomate.



¿Y no ha habido reacción a eso?. Joder, joder,... que cosa más rara ::


----------



## sirpask (31 Oct 2011)

Mulder dijo:


> A las buenas tardes!
> 
> El volumen de los leoncios hoy en el futuro del Ibex ha sido alto y el saldo diario negativo.
> 
> ...



Yo esto de los contratos nunca lo llegaré a entender.. amos a ver esto de los 2555 contratos.. ¿Que significa? ¿que un tio ha comprado 2555 indices del IBEX? unos 23 millones de euros o que ha vendido eso mismo?, o de algun valor en concreto? ¿puede ser una inyeccion del BCE? o ¿puede ser que MF Global tenia pasta en el Ibex y la ha sacado?

¿Por cierto un contrato es un grupo de acciones o una accion o un indice?

gracias..


----------



## Mulder (31 Oct 2011)

sirpask dijo:


> Yo esto de los contratos nunca lo llegaré a entender.. amos a ver esto de los 2555 contratos.. ¿Que significa? ¿que un tio ha comprado 2555 indices del IBEX? unos 23 millones de euros o que ha vendido eso mismo?, o de algun valor en concreto? ¿puede ser una inyeccion del BCE? o ¿puede ser que MF Global tenia pasta en el Ibex y la ha sacado?
> 
> ¿Por cierto un contrato es un grupo de acciones o una accion o un indice?
> 
> gracias..



Estamos hablando del futuro del Ibex, por lo tanto son contratos, si es una operación dedicada a hacer cobertura de una participación en acciones tampoco lo se, que alguien mire si algo le llama la atención en algún valor, yo solo cuento lo que veo en el futuro del Ibex y en este índice no hay acciones solo contrato con vencimiento en el tercer viernes de noviembre.

Por cierto no todas las compraventas en el futuro del Ibex han de ser necesariamente coberturas de acciones.

No hay más.


----------



## rbotic statistics (31 Oct 2011)

Ligero traspiés, Camino del Místico 10.700 de Diciembre...

Tocaba cerrar el més y han querido ser modestos... que Octubre no suele ser especialmente alcista, no se vaya a notar mucho... 

La parte positiva es que empieza Noviembre...

Sigue la leyenda del Malvado Robotnick...

S2s


----------



## VOTIN (31 Oct 2011)

rbotic statistics dijo:


> Ligero traspiés, Camino del Místico 10.700 de Diciembre...
> 
> Tocaba cerrar el més y han querido ser modestos... que Octubre no suele ser especialmente alcista, no se vaya a notar mucho...
> 
> ...



Que huevos tienes macho


----------



## Mr. Brightside (31 Oct 2011)

rbotic statistics dijo:


> Ligero traspiés, Camino del Místico 10.700 de Diciembre...
> 
> Tocaba cerrar el més y han querido ser modestos... que Octubre no suele ser especialmente alcista, no se vaya a notar mucho...
> 
> ...



Espero que sea irónico.


----------



## rbotic statistics (31 Oct 2011)

*El Ibex 35 cae un 2,92%: maquillaje que no oculta la gran victoria alcista en octubre*

No lo dice el Malvado, lo dice el Economista:

El Ibex 35 cae un 2,92%: maquillaje que no oculta la gran victoria alcista en octubre - elEconomista.es

S2s


----------



## rbotic statistics (31 Oct 2011)

Hombre un chiringuito de derivados en quiebra! :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:

MF Global, en quiebra: la crisis de deuda europea hunde al operador de derivados - elEconomista.es 

Que cosas más raras que pasan... a ver los hacedores de mercados de por aquí que tal andan?

S2s


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (31 Oct 2011)

Como de animado esta el hilo, me gusta.

Eso si, entre el malvado misticierio y el papertraderganominollesyminolles que han vuelto a quotear y andara entre nosotros, se ha disparado el nivel.

@ Sr. The hellion, sus daimler mal, la marca de la estrellita esta asustada ya que esto ha vuelto:






y no se apure por mis bmw's que las solte hara un mes, ahora me dedico al noble arte de llamar a un pajarito malvado y ponerme del lado que toque, hoy tocaba rojo y asi lo he dicho y hecho. Se gana mas o menos, pero ya no se sufre tanto.

@ Sr.Misticiero cuelga el mapa de acciones, y puedes ajustar la hora de esos 10700, el dia y el mes ya los sabemos, pero queremos la hora, porque sabemos que tambien te fue anunciada.

@ Sr.Janus y Sr.Pollastre un thanks enorme, y porque no me voya poner a quotear 10 paginas del hilo seguidas para ser honestos , por la narracion de la jugada, yo les he ido siguiendo a ratos como si fueran manolo lama y paco gonzalez.


----------



## ghkghk (31 Oct 2011)

Al hilo de la conversación del otro dia, mis ultradefensivas McD y KO hoy me hubieran salvado de una buena si siguiera a l/p. 

McD especialemente es la bomba.


----------



## The Hellion (31 Oct 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Como de animado esta el hilo, me gusta.
> 
> Eso si, entre el malvado misticierio y el papertraderganominollesyminolles que han vuelto a quotear y andara entre nosotros, se ha disparado el nivel.
> 
> ...




Me sorprende ese batmobile. Pensaba (sinceramente) que después de la espantá de la F1, BMW se había convertido al flanderismo del no quemarás gasolina en vano. 

Así que vuelven ustedes a la DTM. Curioso. Creía que sus futuros escaparates serían los coches de tela que guiñan ojos y similares. Y creía que iban bien encaminados, por cierto.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (31 Oct 2011)

No le gusta el batmobil, solicitio baneo inme........

venga vale a ver que tal este:






[YOUTUBE]9XyKUJOF1ds[/YOUTUBE]

Volvemos y al centro de la imagen, que se sepa desde el primer dia quien manda.

Mire como se fabrican los nuevos serie 3, impoluta esta la fabrica, no le pongo la de la estrellita porque la camara de tanto polvo no conseguia hacer una foto :XX: :XX:.

Se lo digo como yo me lo aprendi, daimler=estrellita=caca=robotnick
bmw=cochazo=lomejor=pollastre

Portfolio - BMW débute la production de la nouvelle Série 3


----------



## The Hellion (31 Oct 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> No le gusta el batmobil, solicitio baneo inme........
> 
> Se lo digo como yo me lo aprendi, daimler=estrellita=caca=robotnick
> bmw=cochazo=lomejor=pollastre



No, si yo myself soy feliz propietario de un 540 antediluviano pero indestructible. Lo que pasa es que me extraña que vuelvan a la competición, porque pensaba que se iba a dedicar a convencernos de que disfrutar de la conducción era conducir coches abstemios con tecnologías chiripitifláuticas.

Con los USA dando la tabarra con la reducción de consumos y la obligación de importar coches de 4 cilindros, pensaba que esa evolución era más congruente con el marketing que tendrán que usar (lo mismo pasa con Daimler). Porque si se ponen así, los coches de competición serán tan relevantes para Daimler y BMW como para Renault.


----------



## pollastre (31 Oct 2011)

rbotic statistics dijo:


> Ligero traspiés, Camino del Místico 10.700 de Diciembre...
> 
> Tocaba cerrar el més y han querido ser modestos... que Octubre no suele ser especialmente alcista, no se vaya a notar mucho...
> 
> ...




Jajajajajajaaaa!!! Impagable, Sr. Malvado Robotnik... impagable :Aplauso:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (31 Oct 2011)

Lo bueno de esta casa es que se posiciona en varios sectores, a la vez, como dios. Es el dios de las marcas de coches, sino mas.

un 540i? es usted bueno, muy bueno.


----------



## pipoapipo (31 Oct 2011)

aparcad los coches y mirad la bolsa 

q estamos jugandonos las proximas sesiones........ a ver si os dan invitaciones para forocoches y dejais ya este hilo solo para cosas de bolsa


----------



## J-Z (31 Oct 2011)

Mi Mini Mierda - me quieren tapar la boca....!!!

Que pena que no funciona Site Temporarily Unavailable alguna demandita?


----------



## The Hellion (31 Oct 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Yo en un ratillo dejo ya el hilo, me voy a hacer unas compras (que hoy bien lo merezco) y después a disfrazarme porque i) tengo que ir donde el Sr BertoK (dice que tendrá más chuches de los que podemos devorar) y ii) tendré que ir lo suficientemente bien disfrazado para que no me reconozca. Eso sí, como en vez de ser tan austero como parece en su avatar ... sea un tipo ostentoso de rolex dorado, algo le diré.




Pues por mucho que se disfrace, sabemos que está con estos alemanes, celebrando su día con el daxie. Por cierto, vemos que se ha encontrado con las niñas del Sr. Pollastre y con alguna que otra MILF.

[YOUTUBE]yOAl0enE7kI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## J-Z (31 Oct 2011)

Que BARBARIDAD lo del €, yo cerré con +82% en 1.3988, vamos que si lo hubiera dejado tendría un +125% o por ahí, brutal.

Si es que *hay que dejar correr las ganancias*!


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (31 Oct 2011)

Hola, parece que nuestro ibex se ha dado un descanso, ha frenado en un fibo de una 3ª estructura en formación (8954) y no quiere decir nada, la estructura se está formando y mientras no corrija por debajo de la zona 8900-8840, sigue en vigor irnos a los 9600 entiendo. En caso contrario, rompería un canal alcista a la baja con su correspondiente objetivo, pero no creo que ocurra (mi impresión es que mañana por la tarde volverá a mirar para arriba). En todo caso, creo que hay valores que ya han alcanzado máximos estos días pasados y que ya no se está acumulando en general desde hace un un mes (las manos fuertes ya están subiendo artificialmente el precio con nuestra ayuda jeje), es decir, algo ya han soltado en los valores agotados y pronto empezarán a distribuir como mandan sus sistemas automáticos de cientos de millones de euros (tb los hacen los alemanes, por ej, el famosillo de Goldman) y cuando notemos las primeras divergencia precio con indicador Acum/Dist, al loro que la fiesta ya habrá empezado, empezar la fiesta nunca la empezaremos nosotros, nos invitarán con señales..a los que las puedan interpretar, que suele ser complicado. La intensidad de la tendencia ADX no varía, aún puede estar en zona de mínimos un tiempo. El Estocástico nos será más válido más adelante, ahora presenta divergencias en precio pero pq está algo lateral el mercado (en tendencia tiene que hacer máximos decrecientes más significativos, con más joroba, no es un indicador que nos sirva mucho ahora mismo). Aún así, nos queda poco, sigo pensando que los 9500-9700 son el objetivo y luego, creo que nos iremos muy para abajo..


----------



## atman (31 Oct 2011)

OStras tú, ni respirar le dejan a uno... acabo de llegar, abro las aplicaciones y me veo el guano que estaba esperando ya perdido... al menos le he metido dos largos en 1260. A ver que pasa... es que... oiga... así no se puede.. SL 1255

Y orden en 1255 de cortos, objetivos 1248-1242-1225. Según vaya la cosa... La idea es cerrar GAp y buscar los minimos.


----------



## bertok (31 Oct 2011)

The Hellion dijo:


> Pues por mucho que se disfrace, sabemos que está con estos alemanes, celebrando su día con el daxie. Por cierto, vemos que se ha encontrado con las niñas del Sr. Pollastre y con alguna que otra MILF.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]yOAl0enE7kI[/YOUTUBE]



uno de mis grupos favoritos allá por finales de los 80s y principios de los 90s.

Hace poco más de un año tocaron en Wacken (el video está en youtube) y siguen siendo cojonudos.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (31 Oct 2011)

Ya me perdonen ustedes, es que de forocoches sali espantado, alli me echaron por hablar de bolsa, si es que lo mio es grave.

Al tema del dax, si ahora voy y digo que el 5635 es un valor que en alguna mesa de algun trader esta escrito con una probabilidad, baja eso si, pero probabilidad me tildarian de loco. Es que como soy tan guanista burbujo, leyendo al señor Caos, me crezco al leer estas cosas, el resto de valores, ya mas probables, y al tratarse dos de ellos de incluso mas altos que precios actuales, no los comentare.

Los digo, y asi me quedo mas tranquilo. Ademas hare fuerza para que no se cumplan :XX:.

6505 y 6610.

Por abajo me quedo con el guanero total que arriba he puesto, los otros no merecen la pena.


----------



## R3v3nANT (31 Oct 2011)

Me quedé largo 8885 ::








Buenas tardes y tal


----------



## pipoapipo (31 Oct 2011)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Me quedé largo 8885 ::
> 
> 
> 
> ...



con estos no se sabe, asi q duerma tranquilo

es cierto q hoy no aparecio ninguna mano de dios, pero cuando los mercados estan dormidos es cuando mas le gusta entrar a estos manipuladores de miejda

descanse, mire como amanece la cosa y actue en consecuencia


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (31 Oct 2011)

Como el hilo es del ibex, y yo soy muy torpe para esto de los foros, cuando escribo sobre la bolsa, trato de hacerlo bien. Escribi si lo recuerdan que de no cerrar por encima del 9288 contado, habria impulso bajista, en el cual estamos, y que habria finalizado, y ahora vienen cuando la matan, esto no quiere decir que podamos caer mas, si no que lo que servia de excusa en las reuniones mientras se comen los donuts cuatro traders en madrid para la caida hasta el dia de hoy, ya ha cumplido.

Probable techo ibex 9660, probable es probable, es decir, que no se cumplira :XX::XX::XX:

OF: me aparecen los mensajes nuevos mientras leo, sin hacer nada, que es esto?


----------



## VOTIN (31 Oct 2011)

Bien
El pronostico para mañana esta dificilillo
Se movera algo al alza pero con tendencia bajista
los valores han sido muy azotados y la gazelada ha escapado ante la matanza de hoy
Ya los medios escritos se estan esmerando (lease el economista) en convenzer a la gacelada para que vuelva que hay verdes pastos
Lo que no entiendo es de donde salen tantas gazelas sin extinguirse 
porque parecen que no se extinguen
En fin ,mañana sera un dia que se movera bastante plano o con leves subidad o bajadas

PD


Eso creo,salvo mejor fin

Ah
Mañana puede ser un buen dia para coger manzanas en el huerto de Tio Emilio


----------



## Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva (31 Oct 2011)

bertok dijo:


> uno de mis grupos favoritos allá por finales de los 80s y principios de los 90s.
> 
> Hace poco más de un año tocaron en Wacken (el video está en youtube) y siguen siendo cojonudos.



buff qué crío era entonces, un canijo, pero que buena música carajo había esos años, los megadeth,skid row, los últimos coletazos de iron maiden y judas, hasta los comerciales (pero buenos para mi gusto) de motley crue. Ahora nos queda Rihanna :: que ya es bastante quedar..


----------



## J-Z (31 Oct 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Bien
> El pronostico para mañana esta dificilillo
> Se movera algo al alza pero con tendencia bajista
> los valores han sido muy azotados y la gazelada ha escapado ante la matanza de hoy
> ...



En USA se están follando el 1260, yo apuesto por más guano y del bueno :XX:

Aquí vemos más detenidamente la ruta de mañana [YOUTUBE]Guano Point Road - Grand Canyon West - YouTube[/YOUTUBE]

<object style="height: 390px; width: 640px"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/qbB8Pmna3wk?version=3&feature=player_detailpage"><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"><param name="allow******Access" value="always"><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/qbB8Pmna3wk?version=3&feature=player_detailpage" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allow******Access="always" width="640" height="360"></object>

:XX:


----------



## VOTIN (31 Oct 2011)

j-z dijo:


> En USA se están follando el 1260, yo apuesto por más guano y del bueno :XX:



Ya,lo he visto
Pero otro dia como hoy no es posible 
¿que comeran los leones?
Si hay otro dia como hoy la gazelada no aparecera en mucho tiempo


----------



## FranR (31 Oct 2011)

j-z dijo:


> En USA se están follando el 1260, yo apuesto por más guano y del bueno :XX:
> 
> Aquí vemos más detenidamente la ruta de mañana [YOUTUBE]Guano Point Road - Grand Canyon West - YouTube[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> :XX:



El 1254 era el último objetivo bajista, ahora debe asentarse y comenzar un nuevo tramo de 7-8 puntos arriba, cerramos en 1254(Probable largo rabioso y vuelta abrir cortos buscando más corrección mañana) de momento sin objetivos claros.....

Edito: 1268 posible rebote, pérdida de los 1257 nos vamos a 1246-1232

Dax; 6050-5900 a muy corto, por encima de 6158 se pone la cosa dura para los cortos recorrido de unos 90 puntos.

IBEX; 8902-8852 si no recuperamos la cota de 9002

Espero sean de utilidad estas cifras.


----------



## J-Z (31 Oct 2011)

Ya han cerrado los yankis pa repartir caramelos , pero el futuro sigue su trabajo 1246.


----------



## pipoapipo (31 Oct 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Como el hilo es del ibex, y yo soy muy torpe para esto de los foros, cuando escribo sobre la bolsa, trato de hacerlo bien. Escribi si lo recuerdan que de no cerrar por encima del 9288 contado, habria impulso bajista, en el cual estamos, y que habria finalizado, y ahora vienen cuando la matan, esto no quiere decir que podamos caer mas, si no que lo que servia de excusa en las reuniones mientras se comen los donuts cuatro traders en madrid para la caida hasta el dia de hoy, ya ha cumplido.
> 
> Probable techo ibex 9660, probable es probable, es decir, que no se cumplira :XX::XX::XX:
> 
> OF: me aparecen los mensajes nuevos mientras leo, sin hacer nada, que es esto?




son las meigas!!!!!! :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## J-Z (31 Oct 2011)

Yo es que soy un incrédulo osezno que si no le metía largos a morir, otras fuentes tb indican rebote en 8850/8900 hasta 9800 apoyados en sentimiento contrario.


----------



## Caos (31 Oct 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> OF: me aparecen los mensajes nuevos mientras leo, sin hacer nada, que es esto?



Voodoo de Calopez!

En cualquier caso, contestando un mensaje de arriba de ANHQV. No hay que calentarse mucho la cabeza con recortes o rebotes. Yo en la zona de los 1220 esperaba un pullback antes de la subida hacia los 1275 y a penas se dio nada lo que impulso a la zona desde donde caemos (y sigue cayendo, joer). Lo cierto es que estamos en un mercado movido por la histeria que pasa de la avaricia al miedo muy rápido, quitando alguna sesión de esas que le gustan a pollastre (mu técnicas) no se respeta nada.

A mucho money manager, fondo de inversión, etc. como siempre, las ansias le han jugado una mala pasada contra la prudencia. La ansia de comprar y no perder subidas, había que dar un resultado positivo a fin de mes. No os extrañe que muchas compras de cuchillos cayendo hoy hayan sido en ese sentido y mañana más de uno se lleva otra desagradable sorpresa y un numerito rojo más. Ahora los bears tendremos que reprimirnos en la bajada y saber cerrar posición prudentemente no nos vaya a pasar otra "Dexia", aunque ahora casi todo lo bueno que se podía decir ya se ha dicho, pero hay que llevar bien los tiempos y es muy pronto para ningún gran guano. Aún así ya pensaba yo que si salíamos demasiado rápido hacia esa zona (la de 1275) era muy probable que cayese a plomo en forma de cascada, pues hoy tenemos la primera sesión, no sé si habrá continuidad, pero es que va todo 'aceleradísimo' (tanto como cuando se sube como cuando se baja), y eso tiene desconcertado a todo el mundo.

Aún así, "never short money printers" o "don't fight the FED" etc. sigue siendo un riesgo que de otro respiro más a la bolsa (¿cuanta gente queda por dejarse embaucar?) con otro periodo record de 48h :: que viene a ser el efecto que ha tenido lo del EFSF. Aún por ese frente tampoco espero nada grande ni mucho menos, aunque parece que la capacidad para ponerse largo en 'esperanza' del mercado es ilimitada. De momento el euro debería apoyarse en el 1.38 lo que podría dar cierto respiro, así que a esperar y ver.



> ¿que comeran los leones?
> Si hay otro dia como hoy la gazelada no aparecera en mucho tiempo



Los leones comen leones. De nuevo money managers tirándose de los pelos... habrá que agradecérselo a la CNBC (mejor indicador contrario creo que no hay).


----------



## FranR (31 Oct 2011)

La verdad es que no están parando ni a tomar aire, sigue para abajo con fuerza, como siga así me :: la ruta del SP que me he inventado.


----------



## Janus (31 Oct 2011)

Aqui_No_Hay_Quien_Viva dijo:


> buff qué crío era entonces, un canijo, pero que buena música carajo había esos años, los megadeth,skid row, los últimos coletazos de iron maiden y judas, hasta los comerciales (pero buenos para mi gusto) de motley crue. Ahora nos queda Rihanna :: que ya es bastante quedar..




18 and life de Skid Row, la caña.


----------



## Janus (31 Oct 2011)

Hamijos, ya de vuelta. Quiero agradecerles a todas/os el fantástico día que hemos pasado. super divertivo, diría que hasta EPICO.

Muy feliz también por lo guay pasado en Halloween, los crios y mi mujer se lo han pasado genial. No he conseguido localizar a Sr BertoK (no he visto a nadie ni con sotana ni con chandal adidas blanco, como en sus avatares).
Eso sí, un poco más pobre porque antes fuí a El Corte Ingles con mi mujer y mis hijos. Pero todo genial.

Este día será recordado por algunos, así queda escrito en la firma.

P.D: Me he perdido un final épico en los últimos cinco minutos del SP. Al final también se acertó en el bearish sprint de cierre de sesión.

Lo dicho, MUCHÍSIMAS GRACIAS A TODOS.


----------



## Janus (31 Oct 2011)

Caos dijo:


> Voodoo de Calopez!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eso es cierto, en los días importantes, se comen a dentellada limpia. Los spreads enormes solo se logran peleando entre ellos. Hoy han librado una batalla "mística" que diría alguno. El cierre de hoy, hubiera sido el éxtasis de nuestro amigo RafaXL.:XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## vmmp29 (31 Oct 2011)

me uno a las felicitaciones para los foreros bertok y Janus :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## Mr. Brightside (31 Oct 2011)

¿Cuánto has ganado hoy, más o menos, Janus? Si no es indiscrección.  Felicidades.


----------



## bertok (31 Oct 2011)

Janus dijo:


> 18 and life de Skid Row, la caña.



y Youth Gone Wild ......


----------



## Janus (31 Oct 2011)

Estoy repasando y veo (como anticipaba alguien anteriormente) que el eurodolar está crítico. La vela de hoy es muy muy fea y más en donde se ha producido. Quien diria el viernes que iba a poder repetirse la misma vela pero esta vez en rojo. Tiene sesgo tremendamente bajista si no lo arreglan rápido. Eso es mañana y pasado. No tienen mucho más margen porque después es legión de actores los que trabajarían en bearish mode. Además, es muy complicado de manipular por el volumen ingente que menea.

Sorprendente que la cíclicas usanas no hayan sufrido dolor extremo (tiene delito decir eso cuando hay hostias por doquier por encima del 5%), podría haber sido más. La banca ha sufrido muchísimo y ha cerrado en mínimos (muchos de ellos con bajadas superiores al 7%) aunque el volumen no ha sido ingente. No es bueno que aparezcan velas rojas tan notables a continuación de otras velas verdes tan relevantes en modo fuga. Pero hasta el rabo todo es toro.
A ver esta noche cómo se comportan los índices asiáticos. Como le dé al BoJ, ya hay excusa para darle mañana otro buen meneo .... aunque parece que no va a ser tan evidente como hoy.
Ahora hay un debate excelso diría yo. Hasta el viernes, había alcistas por todos los sitios, tremendamente convencidos ... que deberían estar ahora frotándose las manos porque estarían interpretando la situación como única para engancharse a un tren que va a irse muy muy arriba. Se puede ganar mucho o perder mucho. Es un momento de los "especiales" para quienes acierten.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (31 Oct 2011)

Ha vuelto a suceder el vodoo de calopez.

Eso sr. MB no se pregunta, aqui con saber que ha sido un buen dia es suficiente, ademas ha dicho que se situaba en 5 cifras.


----------



## bertok (31 Oct 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Hamijos, ya de vuelta. Quiero agradecerles a todas/os el fantástico día que hemos pasado. super divertivo, diría que hasta EPICO.
> 
> Muy feliz también por lo guay pasado en Halloween, los crios y mi mujer se lo han pasado genial. No he conseguido localizar a Sr BertoK (no he visto a nadie ni con sotana ni con chandal adidas blanco, como en sus avatares).
> Eso sí, un poco más pobre porque antes fuí a El Corte Ingles con mi mujer y mis hijos. Pero todo genial.
> ...



La estaba liando parda .....

"Que vamos que la he liao parda" - YouTube


----------



## Janus (31 Oct 2011)

Mr. Brightside dijo:


> ¿Cuánto has ganado hoy, más o menos, Janus? Si no es indiscrección.  Felicidades.



Casi dieciseis mil eurotes. No dude que es un crédito que le debo al mercado y me lo pedirá (la semana pasada me llevó 4000 dolares en la plata). Por eso, lo voy a ahorrar ... salvo algún capricho que me pegue.


----------



## VOTIN (31 Oct 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Casi dieciseis mil eurotes. No dude que es un crédito que le debo al mercado y me lo pedirá (la semana pasada me llevó 4000 dolares en la plata). Por eso, lo voy a ahorrar ... salvo algún capricho que me pegue.



Te los mereces
arriesgas mucho y juegas tu inteligencia contra el mercado
Pero es como tu has dicho,puede que el mercado te los vuelva a pedir
Administralo como si solo hubieras ganado la mitad


----------



## AssGaper (31 Oct 2011)

Pero igualmente, si te ganas esa pasta y te la gastas en otra cosa diferente a la bolsa, el año que viene hacienda pedira cuentas y si no tienes ese dinero.....mal tema!xD


----------



## Janus (31 Oct 2011)

Figuras clave:
DAX: no perder los 5970. Ahí debería rebotar si es que llega. Perder ese nivel, asustaría a muchos ... pero también es cierto que el mercado está en HDLGP mode.
IBEX: Sin duda, los 8800 son relevantes. Lo que pasa es que si el DAX bajase hasta 5970, me dá que el IBEX podría pinchar algo por debajo de 8800. Vamos, unas patitas de esas en panic mode.
SP: Quizá los 1220 pero eso sería mucho escarnio en el resto de índices. Tampoco debería extrañar, por duro que parezcan, los 1187 que son el fibo50%. Parece mucho pero si esta noche el PM chino se tira un pedo, están a la vuelta de la esquina.
Ahora bien, hay un escenario posibilista para los always bullish. El chart de horas viene respetando milimétricamente el media exponencial de 200 velas. Ahora está el índice exactamente en ese punto (bingo!). Tres puntos más abajo viene una directriz alcista que une los anteriores mínimos / vueltas (también en charts de horas). Su vigencia es muy sencilla de seguir y para mañana habrá contestación a su validez.

Como valor, voy a seguir en concreto a Societe Generale. En teoría mañana están habiles tanto los largos como los cortos. Quiero ver un par de velas más porque si el mercado se recupera, la figura de suelo es muy potente de confirmarse.


----------



## Janus (31 Oct 2011)

vmmp29 dijo:


> me uno a las felicitaciones para los foreros bertok y Janus :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:



No olvide a Pollastre y muchos más. Hoy han sido legión quienes se han batido como leones (gacelillas con piel de leon por encima a modo de camuflaje).::

Donde esté MV, lo ha disfrutado fijo.


----------



## Janus (31 Oct 2011)

The Hellion dijo:


> Pues por mucho que se disfrace, sabemos que está con estos alemanes, celebrando su día con el daxie. Por cierto, vemos que se ha encontrado con las niñas del Sr. Pollastre y con alguna que otra MILF.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]yOAl0enE7kI[/YOUTUBE]



Creame que cuando estaba en la universidad y tenía un examen, madrugaba para repasar y antes de irme al examen, visualizaba un video que entre otros tenía este mismo vídeo. Esa churri con medias blancas eran un fetiche!!!, vaya que sí. Y eso sólo de Kai Hansen, mítico.
Pollastre no puede tener esa fauna en casa. Sería un sinvivir para él, todo el día vigilando quien las acecharía ... no podría tener tiempo para la bolsa.


----------



## Nico (31 Oct 2011)

Recién puedo darme una vuelta y creo que el acontecimiento del día puede resumirse en esto:

_- Hay quienes roban "manzanitas" de Don Botín pero, los machos machotes le sacan sandías al DAX y al SP._

Por ello:

_- Mami, cuando sea grande quiero ser malo como el Sr. Janus !_


----------



## bertok (31 Oct 2011)

La reacción de las bolsas al tema de referendum helena ha sido muy tibia.

Hay algo escondido, seguro.

Cuidado mañana.


----------



## Janus (31 Oct 2011)

bertok dijo:


> La reacción de las bolsas al tema de referendum helena ha sido muy tibia.
> 
> Hay algo escondido, seguro.
> 
> Cuidado mañana.



Yo digo que la plata nos debe un dolar. Los 33 aprox hay que volver a explorarlos.::


----------



## bertok (31 Oct 2011)

Janus dijo:


> Yo digo que la plata nos debe un dolar. Los 33 aprox hay que volver a explorarlos.::



Si le pegas al EUR/JPY, fijate bien porque hay mucha pasta metida y el movimiento es muy evidente ::.

Yo mañana el día le dedicaré al EUR/JPY.

El DAX, SP y chulibex están muy peligrosos (fíjate en el BUND y lo verás).

Estaría bien que Claca nos diera su visión sobre el BUND.


----------



## Janus (31 Oct 2011)

Leo que MF Global ha quebrado porque se acoje al Capítulo 11. Podrían precisar un poco más. Estos medios digitales están llenos de copy&paste.
El Capítulo 11 significa que van a reestructurar el pasivo, con quitas evidentemente. A él se fió GM y ahi sigue dando estopa de nuevo. El peligroso de verdad es el Capítulo 7 (al que se fió Lehman) ya que es sinónio de liquidacion.


----------



## Janus (31 Oct 2011)

bertok dijo:


> Si le pegas al EUR/JPY, fijate bien porque hay mucha pasta metida y el movimiento es muy evidente ::.
> 
> Yo mañana el día le dedicaré al EUR/JPY.
> 
> ...




Qué movimiento es evidente?. La intervención se debe a meter en cintura al cruce del dolar con el yen que venía marcando mínimos. USA es su mercado más grande y no quieren dejar de ser competitvos. El cruce con el euro, ya venía subiendo por lo que ahí no era muy necesaria dicha inyección. De hecho, la vela de hoy no es precisamente un alarde de fortaleza ... y sí un ejemplo de trampa que debe haber dejado un reguero de "pillados". Entiendo que si ha estado todo el día ahí metido, habrá sido para lanzar cortos a diestro y siniestro, no?.

Qué prevees para mañana en esta serie?.

En el dolaryen todas las intervenciones anteriores han sido para lo mismo, intentar acojonar al personal pero a continuación ha seguido la tendencia bajista inexorable desde más arriba.


----------



## Claca (31 Oct 2011)

Todos los índices apoyándose -o casi- en sus directrices aceleradas, con el BUND al 61% fibo, no obstante, mostrando una importante divergencia con las bolsas: cuando el BUND cotizaba en el nivel que cerraba hoy el DAX estaba en los 5.500 puntos. El dinero sigue, pues, apostando por la renta variable.

En cualquier caso, fácil nos lo ponen. No sé si mañana o durante los próximos días, pero falta recorte, no obstante, sigo pensando que vamos a tener un lateral y no un movimiento tendencial definido durante las próximas semanas. Fijaos como hace pocos días todo el mundo cambió de chip (vale, en este foro no tanto, que ya sabemos de qué pie cojeamos) y la mayoría se animaron a las compras, cuando las encuestas advertían de un fuerte consenso alcista entre la gacelada. Ahora, es decir, cuando perdamos la directriz acelerada, que se hará tarde o temprano, el sentimiento dará un vuelco de nuevo. Objetivamente, ni ayer estábamos tan mal, ni hoy tan bien. El movimiento más probable en este escenario será un lateral amplio, que poco a poco permitirá niveles superiores y volverá a generar confianza de nuevo.

Esto el IBEX ya lo ha hecho en el pasado y en un tiempo cuando se vaya definiendo espero poder colgar la chuleta. Como todavía no se ha perdido el soporte más inmediato, no voy a decir niveles, pero sí pienso que nos van a dar una oportunidad de reincorporarnos al mercado para aprovechar otro tramo al alza, y para hacernos una idea de qué significa "lateral amplio", podría decir que un 8.300 no sería tampoco descabellado para lo que tengo en mente, que, ojo, no quiere decir que vayan alcanzarse.


----------



## Nico (31 Oct 2011)

Con toda la información que hay en este foro el que no hace fortunas es porque no quiere. Todos estos datos y billetes de 500 en el bolsillo son casi la misma cosa.








_(claro... ta'facil...)_


----------



## Claca (1 Nov 2011)

Ya que lo pedía Bertok, BUND:







Se ha girado con mucha fuerza deshaciendo la figura bajista que había realizado y no sería de extrañar que volviera a la zona de máximos, aunque antes hay que ver qué hace cuando llegue al canal. Si os fijáis esta dibujando algo muy similar a lo que hizo el IBEX tras su primer encuentro con los 11.000. 

Esa zona de techo es muy fuerte y pienso que no la superará, lo cual explicaría que las bolsas estén más altas, independientemente del miedo.

Más a largo plazo, bueno, sigue muy fuerte, aunque si nos hace un techo con más garantías... pero pienso que no es posible anticipar tanto, yo al menos no puedo. A ver donde se gira de nuevo a la baja (lo más probable) y luego analizar con qué ganas cae y donde frena.


----------



## Janus (1 Nov 2011)

No sé por qué pero pienso que si hay referendum en Grecia, va a salir que no. Los ciudadanos están hasta la polla y creen que entre sus políticos y los alemanes, les están timando ... porque vete tú a explicarles que estaban sobreremunerados, ....

Y si sale que no, pues ya no hay quita porque el deudor no lo acepta ... y entonces se volverán a estirar las primas, a subir los CDS .... Tiene pinta que los perroflautas no lo tienen todo bien amarrado. Hay hay multitud de artículos explicando que hay que estar al loro con el tema de lo CDS y la no consideración como evento de crédito la supuesta aceptación "voluntaria". Hay algún artículo que explica que los bancos que no están de acuerdo, deberían hacer prevalecer el valor a sus accionistas sobre el valor del bien común. Vamos, que no parece que lo tengan del todo cerrado ya que tampoco parece que esté claro quién va a acceder (y sobre qué concesiones) a poner pasta para permitir el apalancamiento del fondo ese de los cojones.


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Nov 2011)

Ya toca el hilo de Noviembre, ¿no?


----------



## The Hellion (1 Nov 2011)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Como el hilo es del ibex, y yo soy muy torpe para esto de los foros, cuando escribo sobre la bolsa, trato de hacerlo bien. Escribi si lo recuerdan que de no cerrar por encima del 9288 contado, habria impulso bajista, en el cual estamos, y que habria finalizado, y ahora vienen cuando la matan, esto no quiere decir que podamos caer mas, si no que lo que servia de excusa en las reuniones mientras se comen los donuts cuatro traders en madrid para la caida hasta el dia de hoy, ya ha cumplido.
> 
> Probable techo ibex 9660, probable es probable, es decir, que no se cumplira :XX::XX::XX:
> 
> OF:* me aparecen los mensajes nuevos mientras leo, sin hacer nada, que es esto?*



Posesión infernal. La mejor de Sam Reimi (igual es que éramos jóvenes).


----------



## sirpask (1 Nov 2011)

Yo sinceramente mi mono valor IBE tiene que bajar al soporte 5,17 aun para encarrilar alguna tendencia posterior... hoy a bajado a 5,25.. se ha kedado entre dos aguas tras perforar el 5,28.

Yo apuesto a que veremos el 5,17 de aki a dos dias, eso significa un 1% mas de bajada del IBEX. Y luego pues como el Martes pasado... a ver, sentir, oler ... la sesion para actuar.

Por cierto.. a estas horas Dax e Ibex, perdiendo otros 50 punticos..

viendo las graficas de todos los indices... Mañana es dia de guanon. Tienen esta forma:


----------



## Claca (1 Nov 2011)

Una idea de lo que podría ser ese lateral por abajo, en el caso del sector bancario que es el que probablemente sufra más el recorte:


----------



## The Hellion (1 Nov 2011)

bertok dijo:


> y Youth Gone Wild ......



Y I remember you, que era la más comercial. 

Y como ahora están todos durmiendo, aquí van

[YOUTUBE]hFWljXt177Y[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]VJrbHapH5pM[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]4gXtNTBV7Nw[/YOUTUBE]

Y esta de regalo, Deliverin' the goods, with Rob Halford

[YOUTUBE]tThO7L10rYE[/YOUTUBE]

Por cierto, cuanto hijoputa hay suelto por youtube
"There is so much baddassery here, Rob Halford went straight for three weeks and got two girls pregnant." :XX::XX:


----------



## Caos (1 Nov 2011)

Lo de MF Global es mucho peor de lo que parece, no se sabe muy bien lo que hay ahí debajo (para variar), pero hoy no han dejado operar a nadie. Estamos hablando de uno de los 22 primary dealers que operan con la FED y que mueven los mercados, no es tontería... Hay mucha gente que directa o indirectamente hoy no le han dejado cerrar posiciones, por suerte no ha afectado por aquí, pero poca broma. Por cierto la primera víctima de la 'inofensiva' crisis de deuda europea a cámara lentay que se le había pasado a mucha gente (me incluyo, aunque hace meses que este dealer presentaba malas señales).

De hecho, es posible que algunas de las ventas fuertes que se realizaron la semana en el mercado de treasuries fueran impulsadas por MF Global lo que disparó, al liquidar colaterales, los mercados al alza. 

En cuanto a los mercados de bonos, mucha gente no entiende como funcionan y eso lleva a equívocos. Los mercados de bonos no pueden subir indefinidamente, es así de simple, ya que son productos con un cupón fijo en la maduración y la manera en que funciona el arbitraje entre cada serie y el mercado secundario de rentabilidad es algo más complejo que el funcionamiento de los mercados de valores bursátiles. El precio del bono no puede subir indefinidamente porque entonces al comprador le costaría dinero de su bolsillo. 

Pero sin enrollarse mucho, hay que tener en cuenta que el mercado de bonos USA, UK, Japón o Alemania está a niveles anormalmente bajos, estamos hablando de rentabilidad reales negativas e incluso en algunos momentos hace un par de meses (el mercado Suizo) llegó a alcanzar intereses negativos. Los niveles de los que estamos hablando son peores que en el 2008 o 2009 y niveles no vistos desde los años 30. Pero esto no es nuevo de ahora, ni de esta semana, ni de hace un mes, lleva siendo así desde hace meses.

Al final esos mercados se saturan, si eso lanza una señal en falso a los algos para subir los mercados de equities pues bien, pero esa es una correlación que se acaba rompiendo antes o después (como ya ha sucedido antes). La semana pasada se deshicieron o relajaron muchas coberturas lo que parecía significar que el apetito del riesgo había vuelto, pero había algunas cosas que llamaban 'poderosamente' la atención: p.ej. las posiciones cortas en el euro por parte de clientes no-comerciales (no retail: hedgers, institucionales, etc.) no sólo no disminuyeron ante la fortaleza del euro sino que aumentaron o que la venta en fortaleza (aka distribución) subió notablemente en el impulso alcista de la semana pasada sobretodo en sectores cíclicos y financieras. La fragilidad del momento se ve por ejemplo en la mayor subida de los 10Y desde Marzo del 2009 hoy mismo, tan rápido se habían relajado coberturas como vuelve la aversión al riesgo.

Son detalles...


----------



## atman (1 Nov 2011)

Ya tenemos el hilo para Noviembre. A ver si nos va a pillar con los pantalones por la rodilla...

enlace a *Noviembre*


----------

